# Searching For Peace



## Aquarius (Mar 29, 2016)

_*Know Yourself And You Will Know God



*_
Rolling stoned, gathering no moss
nothing ever gained, so nothing lost
don’t stop to count the cost

Rolling stoned, feeling no pain
burned out memories, no shame
ready and willing to play your game

Rolling stoned, there’s nothing to hate
bad things happen, that’s just fate
can’t change the past, it’s way too late

Rolling stoned, can’t find peace
the needle offers no relief
still too many secrets to keep

Rolling stoned . . . maybe it does gather moss
I can’t count how much hell it cost
and how damned much I have lost
​ All you human souls in distress, the stone of the misery of your fears and anxieties about the future and the unknown, the fragility, uncertainty and precariousness of your earthly existence, has come rolling to My feet. Through the Jesus legend I told you in St. Matthew 11:28: ‘Come to me, all who are weary and carry heavy burdens, and I will give you rest.’ The figure of the man Jesus is but a symbolism for Me, the living God within you. Because I am part of you, not one of the tears you ever shed and your plaintive cries have been unseen and unheard. I have always been with you and I am now picking you up and taking you into My loving heart. Never again will I  let go of you and allow you to dwell in the misery of thinking that you are alone in the tests and trials of earthly life. 

Bring Me your burdens. Tell Me about them and then listen within, so I can help you to work your way through and find resolutions even for the most difficult relationships and situations you encounter. Whenever you do not understand something, do not judge hastily and as a result of this react in the wrong way. Leave your problem with Me and wait until I show you intuitively how to proceed. Discrimination is one of the most vital lessons of Earth life for you at present. Take care to discern between advice you receive from Me, your Highest Self, and that which has its origin in your small earthly self, the small and frightened part of you that loves to jump to conclusions and acting in too much haste and without due forethought. 

All of you are longing for safety and certainty. Yet, for as long as you search for it on the Earth plane, you are bound to fail. True and everlasting  security can only grow in you organically when you get to know who and what you truly are, what kind of a destiny awaits you, where you have come from and where one day you will be returning to. So that in the end you find your back to Me and my world and its values, your true home, Earth life has purposely been designed to keep you from finding the things you are longing for most there. And for as long as human souls lack the awareness that life serves a higher purpose to which they can and indeed are required to dedicate their life’s work, it is all too easy for them to get sucked into a downwards spinning maelstrom of feelings of futility and hopelessness. 

When the going gets rough and you cannot see a way out of your misery, as it has to do for all of you now and again, Earth life may seem like a depressing dark and endless tunnel that seems to have no light shining at its end. You may seek oblivion in alcohol and drugs of any kind, but it does not take long until you discover for yourself that they are not the answer. The temporary relief they bring with time only pulls you deeper into the moods of despondency and despair. For all human souls there eventually comes a moment of awakening when you realise with ever greater certainty that you must be on a wrong track and that it may be time for looking whether life could have some higher things to offer you. 

Eventually you go off in search for Me. For a long time during this quest, you may roll to the ends of the Earth and bark up any tree that looks promising, unaware of the fact that in order to find Me all you have to do is go within. There comes a moment when you wait no longer and look around inside you now, to see what might be there for you and come to greet you. After having tried all the wrong ways first, at last you are now on the right track. Now every step of your pilgrimage through Eternity consciously takes you back to Me. 

Your feelings of being lost and alone on the Earth plane were part of My grand design of life, in which nothing anywhere happens perchance or by coincidence. This plan has always provided that some real progress on the evolutionary spiral of life can only be made by those who make it their business to find out who they truly are and who I am. Hence the old adage: ‘Woman/man know yourself and you will know God and the Universe.’

Those who to this day think of Me as some far distant force that is outside of you and beyond your reach, you could not be more wrong. Being part of you, I know you and your true requirements better than you will ever be aware of yourselves. I am familiar with all the suffering and pain that ever had to endured by you. On the long road from sinner to saint I am with each one of you, from its very beginning to the end. It is a long and demanding pathway, to be sure, but what else would you expect for aspiring young Gods? 

Only when the demands of this section of your education have been satisfied and your vibrations have become sufficiently lighter, can the Angels and I move you forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. You then begin to experience its higher manifestations and from this point onwards you gradually proceed on to the highest levels of life. Bearing in mind who you truly are, it is hardly surprising that this thoroughfare, along which every earthling has to travel back home into the oneness with Me, is strewn with stones of all shapes and sizes. They range from the smallest pebbles to the biggest boulders and each one of them represents one of the obstacles you have to grapple with and learn to overcome. 

Soren Kierkegaard spoke the truth when he wrote: ‘God creates out of nothing. Wonderful you say. Yes, to be sure, but God does what is still more wonderful: s/he makes saints out of sinners.’ As always, there is much more to this than meets the eye. No-one will come and make a sinner into a saint for you. You alone can and have to do it, for you are the one who is in command of the ship of your whole being. It is the God part of you, the living God within, who gradually pulls you forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. I am this aspect of your nature and I am the one who, in the fullness of time helps every last sinner of the Earth plane to evolve into one of its saints. 

And if My words are speaking to your heart and soul and even if you only get a small amount of relief from them, if you know someone who is suffering like you, do not forget to share what you are finding here.

With love – Aquarius 

From ‘The Road From Sinner To Sainthood’

‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’


* * *

​


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 29, 2016)

I once told The Wise One, CJ, that I was not going to search for peace... but rather, stand still and let peace find ME...


----------



## Aquarius (Mar 29, 2016)

And that, my dearest Julia, is the beginning of true and lasting inner peace. 

I am delighted to hear it. 

God bless and take good care of yourself. 

With love - Aquarius

:angel:​


----------



## Aquarius (Mar 30, 2016)

_*Healing The Relationship With Ourselves And God

Searching For Peace

*_

Deep inside me there is something,
Hiding but calling and ever abiding.
It unfurls a deep grief in my breast
And will not let me rest.

Could it be a longing for a different place,
Maybe for disappearing without trace?
Searching blindly, I continue my quest
To heal this pain in my chest.

Having explored some of the dark aspects of life,
I feel like a freak who is caught in a trap
I race forwards and yet peer back
At the mistakes I once made,
And the wages of my sins waiting to be paid. 

There just has to be more to this life
Than the drawing of a card 
And the rolling of a dice.
I’m reaching for a higher realm of understanding,
Something to give my life a purpose that’s more demanding.

It’s an inner war I’m fighting,
Which I’m sure I can win.
And so I keep trying again and again.
But still I act like a freak who’s caught in a fiendish trap,
Running scared and yet without stopping to look back.

What sacrifices am I willing to make to find peace?
If it’s my life, o Universe, it’s yours to take.
I willingly pay what you are demanding
To gain Your forgiveness and understanding.

The wages of sin are I am paying now 
Are worse to endure than death.
And I would give my dying breath
To let go of my inner demons,
So my soul rests and finds peace.

* * *

_*The Great Mother’s Response
*_​
Beloved child of the Earth, you are dear and precious to My heart much more than you will ever be able to understand. The seafaring folks’ of your world are giving you a demonstration of the behaviour of all human souls during their lifetimes in earthly life. Whenever they are at home with their mother and other loved ones, they are only happy and content for a short while. It does not take long until they once more begin to yearn and pine for sailing the seven seas of your world. Each one of you is a sailor on the great ocean of life. You and your earthly character are the boat and destiny that has been given to each one of you. And you alone are responsible for commanding and steering it back home to Me. 

One of these days you will be back home in the world of spirit, with the Angels and Me, and other human souls you have come to love during your many earthly adventuring and exploring sojourns. Although you love it there, it will not take long until you become restless and long for more consciousness expanding experiences that help you to grow in wisdom and understanding of yourself, the world around you and life in general.

Now that you have reached quite an advanced evolutionary level, refuse to look at yourself as some kind of a freak, even though at times you had to take the boat of your life through some of the most loathsome whirlpools of earthly experiences. None of them have made you a freak, My dearest child. You did nothing worse than studying in the school of Earth life and everything you ever did took place because you were attending the lessons that are prescribed by the curriculum of this institution for every one of its pupils. 

When you look back and recognise that you did not like some of your lessons, that to Me is a sign that you have not been wasting your time. You have made progress on the evolutionary spiral of life only because the happenings in your life made you grow in wisdom and understanding. Rejoice, for now you are ready to choose a different pathway that – if you so wish – will lead you forwards and upwards only, rather than moving down, down, down the way you did in the past. Your yearning for experiences of a higher and more elevated nature shows the Angels in charge of you and Me that all is well with you and your spiritual development.

Know that nothing on the Earth plane or anywhere else ever happens perchance or coincidence, the drawing of a card or the rolling of a dice. Everything is part of the great plan of life and the pathway through it for each one of you is mapped out, complete with the people and events that can help you at any given moment to take part in the lessons you are ready for. Your own energies draw them towards you and you always have the freedom to choose whether you wish to walk the upper or the lower road. 

Eventually for each one of you there comes the moment when you realise that the lower road is no longer right for you, because it fails to give you the satisfaction you had hoped to gain from it. And that is what’s happening to you and why you cannot shake off a nagging feeling that there must be more to life than what you have been experiencing in the past. You are right, there is. That’s why you are beginning to draw people into your orbit who are willing to share with you the higher things and understanding their own life’s experiences has taught them. 

Naturally, that is no coincidence either. In the school of life you are presently attending, whenever one of its pupils is ready for a more advanced lesson a teacher appears from somewhere, as if by magic. In Earth terms this is magic. It’s a sign that in the spiritual background the Angels and Master, your spirit guides, friends and helpers are watching, guiding and coaxing each one of you along the pathway of their earthly sojourns. Events of this nature reveal their presence and intervention. 

At all times they are willing to support and guide you, but they cannot do your learning for you. No-one can do that, except you. You yourself have to walk through the depths to which the desires of your lower earthly nature are capable of leading you. But eventually there comes the time when your Highest Self takes you by the hand and shows you how to leave the pull of the desires of your lower animal nature behind. Through the world of your feelings your God Self has always been guiding you. When you have reached a certain point in your development vague and uncertain feelings begin to disturb your peace of mind and you sense that the lower road is not worthy of you and the hopes, dreams and aspiration of humankind’s higher nature. The way you feel about yourself and the things that have been occupying you is your Highest Self coaxing you along, so that under your own steam you can gradually come to the conclusion that enough is enough. 

All along I am there with you. I am your Highest or God Self, the wise one within and when you are suffering, I suffer with you. Whether you are laughing or weeping I am sharing every experience with you. And I speak to you through the small, still voice of your conscience. At some stage in your spiritual development it begins to whisper to you and makes itself felt through an ever growing aversion against your adventuring of the past. When you start to listen to your feelings and respond to them by taking constructive actions to leave the darker aspects of life behind, you have reached a vital evolutionary turning point.

Your decision to start a new chapter in your life proves to the Angels in charge of you and Me that you are growing from spiritual infancy and adolescence into adulthood. Now you are ready to take charge of your earthly self’s character and that empowers you to positively and creatively influence your destiny of where and how you will be spending future lifetimes. But for the present you are moving ever closer to fulfilling your high and holy destiny as a true child of Mine, who through its behaviour and thinking patterns is doing its best to establish My kingdom on the Earth plane.

With the help of the knowledge you are now finding you can afford to look at you and your ways of the past not with loathing and disgust but with love and compassion for the suffering it has brought you. Enduring them have been the wages of sin and you have paid them already, many times over. Don’t keep on doing this over and over again. There is no point in it and there are no prizes for martyrdom. Rather than wallowing in self-pity, rejoice and celebrate for you have grown stronger and wiser. I am proud of you, My child. 

Your feelings of guilt and shame, unworthiness and uselessness, and that your life is lacking purpose and direction have been part the wages of sin you had to pay. Your feelings are important, they have purpose and meaning, the same as everything else that is in your life. Listen carefully to the whole gamut of them, as each one is a signal from your inner Highest Self, the wise one within, Me. Through the world of your feelings I was showing you that the manner in which you had been conducting yourself was no longer right for you. 

Because you had reached a sufficiently high degree of spiritual maturity, I was knocking at the door of your inner consciousness to call you back into the awareness of your true nature and your oneness with Me. I am glad that you finally set off in search of the missing parts of yourself. This quest is bringing you ever closer to me. 

You will have heard it said that love understands all and forgives all. You probably know by now through your own life’s experiences how true this is. When you love someone and they trespass against you in some way, if you make the effort to look into and understand their motivations and the lessons they are currently taking part in, you can do nothing but forgive that person. And because I understand the whole of our pathway throughout all lifetimes, from the beginning of each one to its end, and the suffering your soul has already endured, I find there is nothing to forgive. As a matter of fact, each one of you is forgiven before you set out on your first visits to the Earth plane. 

Because I love all of you totally and unconditionally and understand the trials and tribulations that are lying ahead and have to be gone through by each and every one of you, there really IS nothing to forgive. And because you now understand why everything you experienced was a necessary part of your earthly education, the time has come for you to look at yourself with compassion and love, and to forgive yourself. 

For a long time you have felt an ever increasing emptiness and a void within you. Whatever you tried to fill it, be it alcohol and drugs, money and material possessions, and endless pleasure-seeking, the barrenness would not go away. When you had tried all those things unsuccessfully, your soul with the help of your feelings was showing you that ultimately the only thing that can fill such inner voids is a conscious reunion with Me. Many of you are working on it now and I bless each one of you for the troubles you are taking upon you to bring this about.  Peace be with you, always.

Dedicated to Firemajic WF – with love.

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## blazeofglory (Mar 30, 2016)

Peace is not an object as though we can hold in our palm and store. Peace comes suddenly, uninvited and unnoticed. It is not through anything, or commodity peace can be had. It is something comes and does not remain long.


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 30, 2016)

Dear Aquarius... Thank you for today's message... For me, I believe that finding Peace is a process.. a long and arduous journey.. I also believe that it takes spiritual maturity... I hope you have a peaceful day, my friend..


----------



## Aquarius (Mar 30, 2016)

Dear Julia. I agree with the conclusions you have come to in your long and hard struggle. When we find true inner peace, it never goes from us and helps us to work our way through the rest of our present lifetime with more ease. Have a peaceful day - not just one, but many. With love - Aquarius


----------



## Aquarius (Mar 31, 2016)

*The Truth Seeker Speaks:*

Preacher Man,
Can you save my soul
Or is your Bible just for show?
Tell me the truth. I need to know

Preacher Man,
Heaven sounds like a cosmic place,
Where grief disappears without a trace
And there is no shame or disgrace.

Preacher Man,
Can I get forgiveness for MY sins,
Forget who I am and what might have been,
Start all over and be born again?

Julia WF

​My beloved children of the Earth, do not pour your wrath onto the poor souls who stand on pulpits and podiums to assure you that every word of what to them is a holy book is true. It is all they know and that so far is their truth. They are your younger and less experienced siblings in the family of humankind and that is all there understand at present, and in the fullness of time they too will discover the advanced knowledge that has already come to you. Pray that it will keep on flowing and be thankful for this blessing.

Forgive them because they themselves have been misled, so have those they are working for. Now that humankind’s great awakening to the revelations of My wisdom and truth is taking place, you can be sure that they will resist it and fight against it, for as long as anyone lets them get away with it. The Christian church’s predestined role from its earliest beginnings has not been the bringing of My wisdom and truth to the human race, but to hide and suppress it for as long as possible. It will do them no good to continue with this. Either they adjust to the religion of the new age – see the link at the end of this chapter – or they will just dwindle away and perish, because people will no longer interested in what they have to offer. In the long run spiritual progress cannot be held up by anyone.

The tale that a saviour and redeemer would one day appear to make good all humankind’s sins and save you and your soul and keep it from harm forever is a legend. The truth is that you alone can save and redeem your soul. You are responsible for its wellbeing. It’s up to you to nurture and protect it by filling it with good and positive thoughts and seeking uplifting experiences. They are the things you need to do to save your soul and no-one can do them for you, neither on the earthly plane nor in the world of light. Strive to create good Karma at all times, so that nothing but the best can in due course return to you. This is done by simply being a good person and not through ostentatiously being good, whilst behaving like an impersonation of the devil towards those around you. 

Opposing forces like those of masculine and feminine, good and evil, darkness and light are part of God’s duality and our own. They are at work on all levels of life and therefore also constantly manifesting themselves on the Earth plane. Darkness means the absence of light. Light is the giver and supporter of all life. In its presence all darkness soon disperses. Spiritually, knowledge is light and ignorance is darkness. The light of spiritual wisdom and truth slowly but surely absorbs the darkness of all ignorance into itself, until the whole scene has been lit up and no darkness is left. 

This process is similar on the material plane of life, as you can watch every morning when the Sun rises over the horizon of your world. Its light penetrates the darkness and disperses it. As the darkness of not knowing on the Earth plane gradually gives way to the light of My Wisdom and Truth, this is what for some time has been happening on the inner level of life to the hearts and minds of humankind. As time goes by, it is making itself known more and more on the Earth plane. 

Whenever you want to find some of My wisdom and truth, there is no point in going to a preacher man or others of his kind. Instead look into your own heart and listen to what it has to say. Your heart knows the truth and tells you about it through the world of your feelings. It reveals it to all for whom the time is right and if you are reading this and your heart says: ‘Yes, this is true!’ then for you it is. Forgive those who do not yet share what you know to be true, because your heart tells you so. Pay attention to your heart, for that’s where I dwell and from there I am guiding you. Do this each time some new spiritual knowledge comes to you, no matter where you find it.

Many Christians to this day are focussing too much on the legendary figure of Jesus, when in truth the story of the Master’s life from the moment of its conception merely served as My messenger. Those who are still taking this tale literally are missing its most important parts, namely the messages that all along have been hiding behind its surface words. The Jesus story came into being as My awakening call to humankind. It was written the way it is so that in due course each one of you would once more become aware of their own true nature and the responsibilities and duties being a child of Mine brings with it. It has always been part of My great plan of life that this will not merely happen for the odd one here and there, but for each one of you. 

For many it is time to come to terms with that there will never be anybody who can or will make good and forgive everyone’s sins and to save and redeem you and your world. The only one who can do this is every one of you for themselves. The impression that one fine day someone from the highest levels of life would appear in your world to wave a kind of magic wand and speak some magic words to do these things for you is a wrong one. Believing such things was good enough for you during your spiritual infancy and childhood, as during that phase of your earthly development it would have been impossible for you to comprehend the truth.

Wise ones who have grown into spiritual maturity recognise that each one of you individually, as well as all of you together, is responsible for themselves, the state of your world and everything that shares it with them. They appreciate that in the final analysis every human soul has been placed on the Earth to evolve through growing in wisdom and understanding. In the course of many lifetimes each one of you assists your planet with its evolution and slowly but surely grows into the role of its keeper and guardian. 

If humankind’s ways of the past and present were to continue and your education demanded further lifetimes in earthly life, you would then have to live with the consequences of ages of exploitation, raping and pillaging of Mother Earth’s precious resources. Not wishing to reincarnate onto a ruined and devastated planet, you do your best during this one to put a halt to such irresponsible behaviour and protect the Earth as best you can. And I am here to show you how to go about it. 

Therefore, in all your efforts listen to Me, your inner guidance. Rest safely in the knowledge that whenever you are following My advice, you cannot go wrong and that everything I show you is the right thing and for the highest good and the greatest joy of all. If you hear something that feels detrimental, negative and destructive to you, stop and say to yourself: ‘This must be the instincts of my small and mean earthly self speaking. I do no wish to follow its desires when at the same time my higher instincts and impulses are telling me that it is wrong. I refuse to do it.’

No highly evolved soul would dream of causing pain to someone and thinking: ‘If I hurt others, it’s okay. Why are they getting in my way? Who am I to know whether my own evolution does not depend upon me trampling on others, so that I may gain some satisfaction from every one of my experiences? Anyway, whenever someone tells me I’ve been sinning, I’ll go to church, confess to my priest and be forgiven by him or her. Then I can do it again. What a life!’ It is understandable when young and inexperienced souls behave in such a manner, for this too is an essential part of the phase of their earthly education they are undergoing at that moment. 

Unaware of the fact that there is such a thing as Universal or God’s laws and in particular the law of cause and effect, the law of Karma, young and inexperienced souls go ahead and kill and maim to the content of their lower earthly self’s desires. Because the first law of life is love and My love knows no chastisement or retribution, but constantly gives of itself without expecting anything in return, the law of Karma was never intended to punish any one of you. It is about learning and teaching and that is why either later in your present lifetime or in future ones, through the lessons you receive life presents you not only with opportunities for learning but also for making good and redeeming yourselves. 

In this manner the law constantly provides each one of you with gateways to new experiences and more advanced studies. It shows you how you can do better where once you went wrong and sinned, simply because you did not yet know any better. This is how life itself assists each one of you with the things and experiences you need to grow in wisdom and understanding. This continues until you succeed to bring forth from within the very core of your being the Christ qualities of decency and honesty, tolerance and patience, compassion and love. 

As you can see, Karma is neutral and in itself cannot save anyone. And because on the inner level all life is one, that which is done for one affects all of you and is done for everybody. That is how in the process of redeeming and saving yourself, you are doing the same for the whole of your race and your world. Love is the law of life and the greatest force in the whole of Creation. In love and on the inner level of life there is no separation, all is one. And when you work for the highest good and the greatest joy of the whole of humankind, on the inner level of life your love connects you with every one of your siblings. They are your sisters and brothers in spirit. Your love creates a bond and a link between you and them which nothing and no-one will ever be able to destroy. Contact with any one of them is always possible for you in your thoughts and meditations. 

You are on the Earth plane to rediscover the awareness that life is eternal and ever renewing itself. When you know that I am love and that I love each one of you totally and unconditionally, you cannot help loving Me, your Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life. Every human spirit and soul is part of Me and immortal, for in My consciousness there is no such thing as death. Those who have left earthly life before you have their being in My love and are alive in it. They are as much part of your spirit as they are of Mine. Therefore they are with you and will never leave you.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Religion Of The New Age’

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 1, 2016)

*Plea To My Spirit And Soul*

Oh, my spirit and soul, 
Where are you and what are you made of?
Being invisible and incomprehensible,
Do you belong to the Divine part of me?
Whenever my eyes gaze upon
The beauty and wonder of God’s Creation
And I feel the loving embrace of the Sun,
I am in touch with you.

My inner ears listen and 
There’s no doubt in my mind 
That you are there.
Although my earthly eyes 
Still fail to see you,
There’s no doubt in my heart.

Intangible as you are,
You are not understood by the masses.
You can neither be weighed nor measured,
But when I close my eyes in disgust over something
Or when I am frightened and cover my ears,
Deep within I feel your presence and reassurance
That guides and protects me,
By day and by night.

Only a fool would deny your existence.
And yet, to this day many choose 
To ignore your callings that come to 
Us earthlings from deep within
The very core of our own being.
If only you could be seen and heard
And were shouting, at least sometimes,
As a loud voice in the marketplace,
People would listen to your pleas
And do their best to bring a more peaceful 
World into being by becoming 
More peaceful, kind and loving themselves.

Oh, my spirit and soul . . .

Recommended Reading:


‘What Is Soul?’
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 2, 2016)

*Peace Be With You 
*


May Divine peace fill your whole being, within and without, today and forever.

May you be content with yourself and love and accept yourself, just the way you are.

May you trust that you are exactly where you are meant to be.

May you always be aware of the infinite possibilities that are born of trust in the goodness of life and its Creator,
the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, 
to provide for all of everyone’s needs, including yours.

May you use the gifts the Universe has bestowed upon you, 
to do your share of making our world into a better and more beautiful place 
for all its inhabitants.

May you be able to give the full measure of the love 
that is the most natural and important part of your being,
to everything that comes your way.

May your soul enjoy the freedom to sing, dance, praise and love 
whatever is waiting to be taken possession of by you 
every moment of each day, week, month and year of your present lifetime.

And may God and the Angels bless you and keep you safe, forever.
Amen

From ‘Words & Prayers For Peace, Comfort & Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 4, 2016)

_*Searching For Inner Peace
*_
_*




*_
​Since time immemorial human beings have  been trying to recover the blissful state of peace we once knew when we  still were fully aware of our oneness with our Creator, the Great  Father/Mother of all life. It is therefore not surprising that during  the earlier phases of our earthly development, to this day the favourite  escape route from the demands of the trouble and strife of Earth life  is the use of a multitude of substances like alcohol and drugs. It is  for wise reasons that the peace we are after can only be found on the  inner and higher levels of life. That is why, for as long as we insist  on looking for it on the Earth plane, all our attempts of this nature  are bound to be in vain.  

The only way of re-entering into the peaceful state is through regularly  communicating in prayers, meditations and quiet reflections with our  Highest or God Self. Over time this re-establishes our inner connection  with it. As each one of us can only do this for themselves, nothing is  lost when the earthly self in the early stages of its development  discovers to its disappointment that no matter what it tries, time and  again it fails to find peace and that on each occasion it has been  barking up yet another wrong tree. The mental and physical health  problem this kind of experimenting brings with it, together with the  fears and anxieties caused by the ignorance of our true nature and the  purpose of our earthly existence, topped by the sheer drudgery of Earth  life, the best and only way out of this predicament in the end appears  to be suicide. 

And so we attempt to finish our life. What a surprise awaits us if we  succeed and get to the other side of the veil that separates our two  worlds. We can then see for ourselves that the death of our physical  body has been but a transformation into a different lifestate and that  death is not at all like the kind we had been dreaming of in earthly  life. When we ourselves no longer dwell in a physical body, there is no  longer any doubt in our mind that human beings are spirit and soul, who  merely sometimes get encased – trapped – in physical bodies. Once again  we are aware that all human spirits and souls are immortal and will  never die. 

Now we are clothed in our astral body, which is of a much finer and  lighter substance than our physical body, under which it is worn.  Released from the limitations and restrictions of Earth life, we are  ready to enjoy the greater freedom of the spirit world and take part in  the learning available there. At a later stage of our development the  astral body will also be shed. What a joy it is to know again that even  the last one of us will eventually do this and move on to ever higher  and more elevated levels of experiencing life.

Let me leave the way I wish
give me this one last gift
let me have some control
may God have mercy on my soul

Let ME choose how I want to die
let me decide when to say goodbye
when I am ready I will know
may God have mercy on my soul

For my final sin I am willing to pay
the price for throwing my life away
this is one thing I will control
may God have mercy on my soul

Let me find the peace I seek
from secrets I dare not speak
just say goodbye and let me go
and pray for mercy on my soul

Now the dark has turned to light
and I found peace a beautiful sight
I finally have control
and God had mercy on my soul

Julia WF

​The feelings expressed in this poem and  the writer’s longing for being in control, this in itself is the  obstacle that stands in the way of finding the inner peace all of us are  hoping to find one day and never can, for as long as we look for it on  the Earth plane. It is this trying to stay in control no matter what  that stunts so much of humankind’s spiritual growth and hinders its  progress on the evolutionary spiral of life. Wise ones, however,  whenever they have to confront difficult situations, surrender them to  the Highest and most humbly pray: ‘Please show me the way. Thy Will and  not mine shall be done! May Thy will be mine and my will be Thine, so  that everything unfolds in accordance with your will and wishes.’ 

Following the intuitive guidance they receive from their inner selves,  the living God within, enables them to come into alignment with the flow  of their lives and go with it.All of life is flowingness
And in this flowing, 
There is meaning and law.
I cannot lose, what is my own.
I need not seek, what is my own,
For what belongs to me, will come.
Whatever goes does not belong to me.
Only what I am has power.
I now give up my personal struggles and ambitions,
Knowing that everything that is rightfully mine
Will then be drawn to me.

Therefore, I now let go,
And trust my inner guidance
And the love and wisdom of the Highest,
To run my life for me
And to show me the way, now and forever.

Amen

​The cross is one of the most ancient  symbols known to humankind. It was not invented by Christianity, but  merely adopted from much more ancient religions and cultures that  preceded it. The cross’s vertical bar stands for the God’s Will, as it  reaches down from Heaven to Earth. The horizontal one is the symbol of  humankind’s will for as long as it crosses the Will of God and struggles  against it. When the two bars at last have been taken apart and are  lying peacefully side by side and working harmoniously together, there  is no more cross and there is PEACE!

In its original sense it never stood for death and crucifixion, but for  the goodness and blessings of Earth life. It is intended to convey the  idea that the human spirit with the assistance of its Highest Self is  capable of overcoming and rising above everything that happens on the  physical plane. The cross contains the message that until all human  spirits and souls in their earthly existence, have imbibed their lessons  in the course of many lifetimes. Until they have become sufficiently  evolved, they have to remain firmly fixed to the cross of consciousness  of earthly life. 

There is no point in fighting against any of this because the material  and spiritual education that our planet alone can provide is essential  for our individual and collective evolutionary development. That’s why  it is compulsory and unavoidable for all of us. Going with the flow and  submitting ourselves willingly to whatever presents itself to us is the  best we can do. This brings us much more easily into harmony with the  energies of the Highest Forces than anything else. We have been granted  the gift of another lifetime so that we may serve them and learn how to  co-operate with them.

Extract from
‘God’s Lament Of The Piscean Age’

Unbeknown to your earthly selves for far too long
I, the Divine Spirit in you and all life,
Have been held prisoner by the darkness of humankind’s
Ignorance of its own true nature and Mine.
This bred false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions,
Which now stand in the way of 
Your personal and collective evolution.
To set yourself free and fully reconnect with Me, 
You have to let go of each one of them.

Know that you are responsible for yourselves,
Your whole race and world, 
And every one of your thoughts, words and actions, 
You are the captain of the ship of your own life and destiny.
Although you are in charge, 
You will always be accountable to Me.
I am the Admiral of the great fleet of humankind
In the vast ocean of life of the whole of Creation.
I am the Supreme Commander of all beings and things.
​White Eagle: ‘Try not to overlook your  constant need for remaining calm, tranquil and still within. Even when  you are active with your hands and doing all kinds of work on the  physical plane to serve those you love, deep within it is possible to  keep still and tranquil deep within, at peace and looking up to the  Angels.

‘Every one of your actions has its origin in your innermost centre. It  is the basis of all life and the place where your own and everybody  else’s Highest or God Self dwells. It knows the answer to any question  you may ever care to ask. Your ability to act in more and more positive  and harmonious ways grows when you are still within. When you strengthen  your inner connection with the spirit of the living God inside you, you  will find that you are gradually reacting to life in ever more perfect  ways.’

White Eagle Calendar November 2016: ‘On the astral plane all limitations  fall away and the soul perfectly expresses itself in colour, form and  music. This brings intense happiness.’


Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Walking Away From Drama’

Dedicated to Julia, who inspired this new chapter of my jottings,
and to all those who are searching and suffering like her,
With love – Aquarius

​Feedback: ‘Thank you for sharing your  words of wisdom, they have brought great  comfort to me and made my  world a brighter, and a more beautiful  place... may your spirit dwell  in peace and love... your friend Julia.’


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 5, 2016)

_*Shedding Excess Emotional Baggage
*_
_*




*_
​These  days, I approach all life, including my own, entirely from its  spiritual aspect. By this I mean from the knowledge that the spirit  behind all earthly manifestations is by far its most important part. I  do so not because someone says I have to but because nothing else makes  any real sense to me. Depression is something I have been struggling  with for at least thirty years, though probably more likely for the  whole of this lifetime. I am well aware that many of the things I have  to deal with, to this day, are part of the unresolved issues I have  brought with me from previous lives, in the hope of attending to them  this time round. I am a very private person and not given to public  confessions. Yet, this is such a vital issue that I am willing to make  an exception, in the hope of being able to bring new hope and  understanding to those who to this day have been unable to make any  progress in their fight against the miseries of depression.

My  plea with anyone feeling suicidal is: Don’t! There is no point, because  once you are safely back in the world of spirit – our true home – you  will be able to see for yourself that because the core of our being is  eternal and immortal and life is a flow that will forever continue, it  is impossible to snuff ourselves out like candles. In the fullness of  time you too will realise that if you wish to make any progress on your  evolutionary pathway, it will be necessary for you to return to the  Earth plane by your own volition, so that you can repeat the lessons  you, struck with the visionary blindness of that level of life, tried to  avoid during your most recent lifetime.

As your feelings by then  will have been buried under yet another layer of the fear of facing  yourself and your issues, resolving them will be even more difficult.  Therefore, regardless of what kind of situation you have to deal with,  make it clear to yourself that there is always a way forward. You cannot  see it? All you have to do is ask and it will be shown to you. ‘Seek  and ye shall find,’ is true here, possibly more than in any other aspect  of life. Knock at the inner gate of your Highest or God Self and ask  for Its help, and rest assured that the door will be opened unto you and  that help will come!

In fact, the direct inner connection with  our Highest Self that we once had – or rather the loss and the lack of  it – is what all depression is about. In the course of many lifetimes it  has been buried under layer upon layer of the rubble of all manner of  feelings that once accompanied the soul memories of past traumas. Each  new lifetime has piled yet another layer on top, causing the bottom  layers to become ever more compacted. All these feelings by now have  become excess baggage that has no value other than waiting to be worked  through and discharged. That’s the only purpose they now serve. Shedding  yet another layer of mine always feels like the peeling of an onion. As  skin after skin falls away and dissolves, my inner connection with God  grows clearer and stronger. Once you get to work on yours, yours is sure  to do the same.

To paraphrase ‘Desiderata’: You are a beloved  child of the Universe, the same as the Sun, the Moon and the Stars. You  are a precious and unique being of light. Whether you are as yet aware  of this or not, we are all on a spiritual pathway. Don’t shy away from  this expression. All it means is the rediscovery of the fact that we are  a spirit and soul who is only temporarily encased in matter. Before God  you are responsible for yourself and for the life you have been given.  You are here to become aware that all life is subject to Universal laws  and to learn to conduct your life responsibly and in accordance with any  spiritual knowledge you may find.

Try not to miss any of the  opportunities the Universe is presently offering you. If you open your  inner eyes, you cannot fail to recognise that your depression is in  truth a gift of major significance that wishes to come into your  conscious awareness. Any kind of deep suffering is invariably an Angel  in disguise who is reaching out for us. Don’t refuse its invitation, but  courageously reach out for its hand and walk with it to find out what  it may wish to bring you. The very first thing is the knowledge of your  true nature and that is your passport to immortality! To find it, that’s  what you came into this lifetime for. Don’t throw this chance away or  you could be very sorry when you return to your true home.

No-one  on the Earth plane has any way of knowing someone else’s Karma and what  life lessons anyone has come to integrate during their present  lifetime. That’s why it would be unwise to state categorically that  suicide is wrong in all circumstances; for some it is not. If your soul  does not yet know from first hand experience that there is no point in  suicide, then you may have to go ahead and find out. But, before you  walk into the unknown, stop and take a little time out. Try to feel  inside and ask your inner guide: ‘Is this what I really want; is this  what I need? After all, I could be wasting a whole lifetime!’ Listen  carefully to its reply; it will come to you in the shape of a feeling  that either says: ‘Yes, do it!’ or ‘No, don’t!’

Whatever you  decide to do, know that you have a right to be here; that you are  entitled to find happiness and healing; and that – if you but stay – you  have a good chance of finding all of these things. Try to look at what  you are going through at present as an opportunity that will, if you  seize it and work with it, in due course lead you into becoming a healer  in your own right. Your present experiences are meant to help you  become a kinder, more loving and compassionate person, towards others  and also yourself. Going in search of one’s own light at the end of  one’s personal tunnel of suffering, in your case the one of depression,  gradually develops the ability to show others that their lives and their  experiences are valid and worth living through, the same as yours have  been and always will be. However, this inner knowing must grow  organically from within you, through your very own experiences. Only  when this growth has taken place, will you be able to convincingly teach  others how to do for themselves what you did in the past.

So long as this you fail to see:
That death precedes re-birth!
A gloomy guest you’ll always be,
Upon this darkling Earth.

From: ‘Seliges Verlangen’
‘The Soul’s Yearning’
Goethe

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Depression – the Way out of your Prison’ by Dr. Dorothy Rowe
•    ‘Beyond Fear’ by Dr. Dorothy Rowe
•    ‘The Courage to Live’ by Dr. Dorothy Rowe
•     ‘The Art of Effortless Living – Simple Techniques for healing, mind,  body and spirit’ by Dr. Ingrid Bacci.

​‘The  Way Out Of Your Prison’ is my favourite book of all times. Finding it  many years ago truly changed my life, in spite of the fact that this  took place without bright flashes of enlightening. It was more a  gradually awakening understanding within me that we always have choices  in life and that no-one has to put up with circumstances in their lives  that are no longer right and possibly never were. Over some time, this  led me into the realisation that this freedom of choice brings with it  the responsibility of acting on our knowledge and learning to choose  wisely.

To me, the greatest beauty and attraction of both Dr.  Rowe’s and Dr. Bacci’s writings always has been that neither comes  across as one of those ‘oh, so spiritual’ writers. If anything, they are  the opposite. Their writings are in a class of their own; although they  are of a deeply spiritual nature, both authors insist on telling their  readers that this is not so. And they are right; on the surface of  things all the above mentioned books are not spiritual ones. It’s hard  to explain, but if you have never read any of them, you really have  missed out on something.

​From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 6, 2016)

*You Are A Precious Jewel*

The Spirit of the Universal Christ is the only born Son/Daughter 
Of the Great Father/Mother of all life, 
In whom we are all one.
S/He is the wise one in you and me who
For a very long time spoke to us and our world
Through the legend of the Master Jesus’ life.
Each one of us is a spark of the Christ Spirit.
This spark is awakening in ever more hearts and souls
And Christ, the living God within,
Now wishes to communicate with us 
Through our own direct line.

And that’s how it came about that one fine day I was praying:
‘You, who are the wise Father/Mother of all,
Can you relieve me of my bad habits?’
To my astonishment the living God inside me,
The small still voice of my conscience,
The Christ Spirit replied: ‘My beloved child.
It’s not for me to take them from you,
You alone can work on changing your character traces,
So that you may grow into someone you really would like to be.
The same as I cannot change you,
You cannot change others, only yourself.’

On another occasion I pleaded:
‘Please, make my handicapped child
Into a healthy and normal one.’
Again the Christ responded with a clear: ‘No.
When you were in the world of spirit, your two souls
Agreed to this condition, so that both of you should learn
And grow stronger through your present experiences.
Although in this lifetime your child’s body is disabled,
Nothing can hurt or destroy its spirit or yours.
Because they are part of Me,
The inner core of every human soul is eternal,
Whole, untouchable and indestructible,
The same as I am.’

On yet another occasion I asked:
‘Please, grant me the gift of Your Divine patience.’
And the Christ replied: ‘This too cannot be given.
It has to grow and emerge from within you,
In the course of patiently enduring any trials and tribulations
That may come your way on the Earth plane.’

Undeterred by all these things,
I begged: ‘My loved ones are my safety;
Why do you take them from me?
Why do they have to leave me and die?
Can’t you make them stay?’
To this the Christ replied: ‘My dear child, understand that
Those I take from you are not dead; they are not even asleep.
Learn from their passing the invaluable lesson
That true security can only be found in Me,
Never in the people who walk with you
Or your earthly possessions.
Rejoice, my child, and revel in the knowledge
That there is no death and that no-one ever dies.
There is only transformation and a moving on
To different levels of existence; that is all!

Know that love is eternal
And that it can conquer all – even death.
When the Angel of death carries one of your loved ones
Into your other world, nothing needs to change between the two of you.
That which you have been to each other in this lifetime,
You can continue to be, if you so wish.
But know that this is for better or for worse.
Therefore, let it be for better, My child.
Because none of your relationships finish with
The death of your physical body,
Strive to leave only good ones behind
And make a special effort to improve your difficult ones,
For they will continue until they have been resolved.

Whatever you leave behind unfinished in this lifetime
Has to be completed in another.
Where you have sinned, you will have to make good,
And any wounds you have given or received in your present lifetime
Must be healed by you, in future ones.
Until all the Karmic chains and shackles you have created
Between you and any other soul have been dissolved
By forgiveness and love for each other,
You will not be allowed to move onto higher levels of experience.

But no matter how difficult anything you have to face may be,
I will always be there to guide and help you.
So, go in peace, My child, and rest securely in the knowledge
That you and your loved ones always have been
And forever will be safe with Me.
You are eternal beings and your learning will always continue.
Send them as many loving thoughts as you like,
But then let them go and give them the freedom to attend to
The lessons that are now waiting for them, as you must attend to yours.
To help you grow in understanding,
New experiences are waiting for both of you.

And then one evening at bedtime I prayed:
‘Please, give me happiness!’
Back came the reply:
‘Though the blessings I give you are many,
The true and lasting joy you are all hoping to get
From people and earthly things can only be found
In a renewed oneness with Me.
To find supreme happiness beyond all earthly understanding,
All you have to do is reach out for Me,
Take My hand and walk with Me.
That is the ultimate happiness for you on the Earth plane
And that, My dear child, is what each one of you
Truly has come to seek and find.’

One day when I was in great discomfort, I prayed:
‘Please, save me from pain!’
The Christ responded with: ‘To help you bring forth
My Divine characteristics, so that you can grow ever closer to Me,
Each one of My children of the Earth
Must become familiar with pain.
Unless you have waded through painful experiences yourself,
You cannot hope to ever be able to
Appreciate the depth of another’s suffering.

That’s why your suffering and worldly cares
Are essential parts of your earthly education.
They are My teaching aids which, with the passage of time,
Slowly return you into the conscious awareness 
Of your oneness with Me, helping you
To once more become fully united with Me.
Instead of complaining, rejoice! 
The more profound your struggles
And the deeper your pain,
The closer your spirit and soul draws to Me.

This is how, for a long time unbeknown to your earthly self,
Your consciousness expands and your soul grows.
Yet, it can only do so through each living their own lives,
Gathering their own experiences, and feeling their feelings,
Sadness as much as joy, and happiness as much as pain.
And whenever something seems too hard or heavy for you to bear,
Wherever you may find yourself, never despair,
But reach out for My hand and call for Me,
And never doubt that I hear you and am there.

I am the only one who can help you work your way through 
Every one of your experiences, joyful and sad ones alike. 
And although you are but one tiny twig on the tree of life and knowledge,
Each one of you is a many-faceted jewel,
Priceless, precious and loved beyond compare and of immense value to Me.
You are one of the most beautiful flowers in My eternal garden 
And I am the gardener, who prunes you constantly,
So that you may flower and mature and bear ever more fruit.’

In spite of all that, I had the audacity to say:
‘Please, give me only the things of life I enjoy.’
And the Christ replied: 
‘My dearly beloved child of the Earth, 
Isn’t it blessing enough that I have created you and given you life?
From love you have come and to love you are now returning,
For love is My true nature and you being a spark of Me, 
It is also yours.
You are on the Earth plane,
So that in the fullness of time you will find 
The wisdom and truth that are in Me.
And when I grant you these gifts,
You will be able to appreciate and recognise that
Everything that is in your life is a loving sacrifice from Me.
This includes all things, people and every experience
That will ever come your way.

Everything that had been said made a great deal of sense to me,
So following the line of the Christ’s thoughts and desires for me,
Instead of mine, I prayed:
‘Please, help me to love others, as much as You love me.’
Heaving a sigh of relief, our loving Father/Mother replied:
‘Ah! At last, My child, You are getting the idea of
Why you have been granted the gift of another lifetime on the Earth,
Namely so that you may learn to love wisely, the way I love you.
And if you want to be like Me, love to your heart’s content
Everything that I bring to you with the dawning of each new day.

That’s all you need.
So, go in peace now, My child.
Walk out into your world and enjoy everything it contains.
Knowing that you and I are part of it,
Learn to love and accept all that is whole-heartedly.
All I ask of each one of you is that you should behave in a manner
That befits you as young Gods in the making,
So each can make their contribution towards the transformation
Of your world into a better place
Than it is at present and that for all life that shares
The beautiful planet I have entrusted into your safekeeping.

Even if some days all you can do is give someone a smile, a hug
Or a kind and encouraging word,
Sometimes maybe nothing but a loving thought,
Every effort counts and makes you worthy of being called
One of My children.
And whatever you do and wherever the roads of your life
May take you, never forget that in Me all things are possible
Don’t be fooled by mere surface words like ‘impossible’.
With the Angels and Me it spells ‘I am possible’.

I bless you and keep you safe,
Now and forever.
Amen

Recommended Reading:
•  ‘Christ The Redeemer’
•   ‘The Jesus Mysteries’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (May 17, 2016)

_*The Meek Shall Inherit The Earth


*_
​In  St. Matthew 5:5 of the Jesus legend I told you: ‘Blessed are the meek,  for they shall inherit the Earth.’ This message to your world is as  valid and true now, as it was when I first gave it to you. Many of you,  My human children, are among the meek who are patiently and willingly  beavering away in the background of life working on your own healing  process. Even if nobody in your world has ever heard or seen them, every  step of the way we, the Angels, Masters, friends and helpers and I are  observing, guiding and protecting them and keeping them safe.

In  spite of all that the only true meek ones your planet has ever known  were never human souls, but the small creatures of the Earth. Since time  immemorial, they have been her true inheritors, especially the worms  and insects that crawl about on her, and the microbes and bacteria that  are invisible to earthly eyes without a microscope. Pay your respects to  the essential work these labourers are doing for and with Mother Earth  and therefore also on your behalves. They do not expect anything in  return and demand nothing apart from being allowed to pursue the lives  they have been given without too much human interference. These  creatures are the great recyclers of the Earth who were there long  before any of you appeared on the scene. They will still be there and  continuing with their work long after every last one of you, my beloved  human children, has outgrown their need for spending further lifetimes  in physicality.

Once more I remind you that there is no death.  There is only one life that is constantly pushing forwards and upwards  in vast evolutionary cycles. It will forever move you, your world and  all worlds on to new and higher levels of existence, bringing new  learning and understanding through fresh first hand experiences for  every single one of you. Many by now are realising the dreamlike quality  of life in physicality. They are right, it really is a dream and an  illusion, but nonetheless it has to be dealt with in the appropriate  manner by each one of you. Your earthly education can only be left  behind when your thought and behaviour patterns prove to Me that your  time for doing so has come.

Each one of you has been placed on  the Earth to eventually wake up to the realisation that you yourselves  are God. It was you who created the earthly dream world and  simultaneously you are the dreamer and the dream. You and I are one. I  dream My dreams and speak My sacred words and prayers through you. Those  who listen intently enough can join them and consciously become one  with Me. Humankind’s age-old yearning for a peaceful world to come is a  manifestation of My vision in you. Although thus far it had to remain  but a dream, now the time has come when hand in hand with the Angels and  Me you will be making this dream into a reality.

The wars of  your world have been and still are My teaching aids to show all of you  the value of peace, so that when it finally comes you are sure to  cherish, value and support it with all your might. Having known wars and  all manner of other troubles and strife in the past, you will then sing  My praises for having found true and lasting peace, within and without.  From then onwards this is going to be your most treasured possession.  You will safeguard it and make sure that no-one and nothing can ever  disturb and upset it again. Unfortunately, this is the only way I could  teach you, my human children of the Earth, the value of peace.

You  are experience. You are life itself and you are life experiencing  itself. Over the ages, through your prophets I told your world many  times that earthly life is but a dream. Yet, for a long time you could  not grasp that these words were trying to make it clear to you that in  truth you are always in Eternity. The deep inner understanding this  requires can only grow in human souls, each through their own first hand  experiences and learning from them. But now that you are at last waking  up to the realisation of your true nature, I beg of you not to delay  putting into practice whatever wisdom you find until you have reached  what you once used to think of as Eternity. Your work is on the earthly  plane. This is your school and here you must learn.

Those who  diligently pay attention to the education it can provide will never fail  and whatever may befall them, they cannot lose. There are no losers in  the whole of My Creation. As long as you learn willingly and apply your  whole being to making the Earth a better place for everybody, you can be  sure of counting among life’s winners. There is every reason why you  should trust Me implicitly because it always has been a vital part of My  great plan of life that good must prevail in the end. No matter how  dire things may sometimes look on the surface of life, good will  eventually triumph over every bit of evil that still exists in you and  your world. My light is My knowledge and wisdom, your power and Mine. I  share them with you to assist you with conquering every last shred of  darkness within and without.

Rest assured that you, your true  eternal Self, will never, never die – it cannot die. As I rise into your  conscious awareness and gradually take over your whole being, you will  discover that you yourself, each one of you, are the resurrection. You  are the life, the way and the truth. Live it, take possession of it and  endeavour to use whatever comes your way for the highest good of all  life, for you yourselves are God and everything that is in your world  and all worlds has been placed into your care and ultimately is your  responsibility. The people you encounter in our earthly existence and  also the things you require for your stays there were never meant for  you to cling onto like grim death. Each one is a gift from Me. You  borrow them for a certain predestined period only. I expect you to  return them to Me in at least as good condition, ideally in an improved  one, as you once received them.

For as long as your race has  populated My beautiful planet Earth, I have allowed you free access to  all lifeforms that share it with you. Now that you are evolving into  spiritual adulthood, your hearts and souls are beginning to understand  Mother Earth’s suffering and dilemmas. As a result, the wise ones among  you are now willing to take better care of her and all life that is in  her loving embrace. Having learnt from the mistakes of the past, these  pioneers and pathfinders for the dawning of the Age of Aquarius are  showing their love and respect to all of you by acting in ever more  responsible ways. By living simply and modestly, they have left behind  their role of one of Mother Earth treasures’ plunderers and  are now playing the part of one of her guardians and safe-keepers.

From: 'The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World'

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (May 18, 2016)

*How Shall The Meek Inherit The Earth?
*
​ ​ 
When our times in the realities of Earth life are drawing to their close, to enable us release ourselves we need to evolve into one of the lambs of God. This is done by following our inner guidance and meekly surrendering our earthly self to the protection and guidance of our Highest or God Self. As demonstrated by the legend of the Master Jesus, it is necessary to freely and willingly endure whatever it takes to settle our karmic debts. In due course we shall reap the just rewards for all our efforts. Read more about this in ‘The New Golden Age Of Plenty’.

For some time now our planet and all its life has been subject to a demanding spiritual transformation. Even the tiniest contribution one of us makes to alleviate the suffering of all Mother Earth’s kingdoms is of vital importance and counts. Every lifetime we are allowed to spend on the Earth is in truth a rare and precious gift. The present one is potentially an extra special one for those who have matured into spiritual adulthood and are ready to take on the duties this brings with it. If we get things right and work as hard as we can on overcoming and rising above the desires of our lower nature and its character, this lifetime could be the last one as a physical being.

In order to reach this evolutionary landmark words are not enough. It is necessary to walk our talk and prove through our thoughts, words and actions our willingness to shoulder the responsibility of being a caretaker and guardian of our planet. This means meekly obeying the instructions of our inner guidance where and when to exert our influence, to enable us to do our best and freely give of the gifts the Universe has bestowed upon us.

To help us reach this evolutionary point in the journey of earthly life, we need to bravely and persistently work our way through all inner and outer obstacles and adversities we encounter. This is made easier by firmly keeping our inner vision fixed on the Highest Star and the Greatest Light. This ensures that we are making good progress on the evolutionary spiral of life. The more we strive to live in peace and harmony with ourselves and everything that is in our world, the greater and more valuable a contribution we are making towards our race’s healing process.

As we know by now, thought is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation. Our thinking processes provide each one of us with the power to change our own individual energies as well as those of our whole world. The Age of Aquarius is the age of friendship and siblinghood with all life and we are here so that we may introduce and practise these ideals on the Earth plane. When we are working with kindness and love in our hearts for all God’s creatures, we are doing our share of converting humankind from a race of warriors of past ages into the peacemakers of the Aquarian Age.

This is how we prove ourselves worthy of being allowed to continue with our role as caretakers and guardians of the Earth in the new world that is slowly beginning to emerge. Our just reward we shall receive not in some kind of never-never land but in the here and now, through returning to the realities of our vastly changed home planet, if that is what we wish for our next lifetime. Those who choose this option will be allowed to take part in earthly life – whatever that may mean when the planet has completed its transformation and it has become a peaceful place where all live and work together in peace and harmony. Greed and selfishness will be unknown factors because everybody is taking what they need – no more and no less.

Before deciding what we may want for our future and whether this will include another lifetime on the Earth, from the world of spirit we shall be watching the proceedings there with the greatest interest. How good it will be to witness humankind’s age-old dream of peace, love and goodwill between people and nations at long last becoming a reality in earthly life. Just imagine and visualise it as a place where the characteristics and desires of everyone’s lower earthly nature have been overcome and left behind for good. As a result, sickness, violence and crime have disappeared and concepts like greed and selfishness are unknown factors. And that I believe is the true meaning of St. Matthew 5:5: ‘Blessed are the meek, for they shall inherit the Earth.’

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Meek Shall Inherit The Earth’ 
[*=center]‘The New Golden Age Of Plenty’ 
 
From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (May 19, 2016)

_*The New Golden Age Of Plenty
*_






​Aquarius is the sign of group  consciousness and humanitarian pursuits, of technological and scientific  progress, as well as of hopes and dreams. In the Age of Aquarius  humankind’s highest hopes, aspirations and dreams will find fulfilment  for those who have achieved self-mastery. Hand in hand with the Angels  and Me you yourselves are going to create the ideal world of your dreams  during this age. It will come about through ever more of you becoming  aware of your true nature and acting in keeping with the spiritual  knowledge you are finding. 

The time is closer than you may think when everybody unflinchingly will  give of their best to the whole and take out only what they need. In  this way hunger and thirst or any other kind of want and suffering will  gradually become unknown on your planet. You will no longer insist on  amassing too many worldly possessions, because by then you will know  only too well what an encumbrance they in truth are. They tie you like  leaden weights to your present existence and stop you from growing the  spiritual wings you require for the fulfilling of your highest potential  in grounding your greatest spiritual aspirations and creative/artistic  accomplishments on the Earth plane. They will be your contribution  towards making your world into an ever more beautiful, peaceful and  harmonious one. Can you see what a magnificent new world is waiting for  you?

Know that no matter what may ever come  to pass for you and your world, you will always be safe. At all times  there will be a happy ending – if not in this lifetime, then in another  or maybe another one still. Everything that happens is part of My great  plan for all life, and nothing has ever taken place in your world or any  other against My will. All is well and rests securely in My loving  hands and so it shall be forever and ever. No harm can ever come to the  true and eternal part of any one of you. Therefore, rest safely in My  love and nurture your souls, My beloved children of the Earth, by  following My guidance from deep within you, for that is where every  soul’s very own special key to eternity is hidden.

I bless you, your world and all life in it. My blessings are for each  and every one of you, during these difficult times of transformation and  transition from one age to another. You and your world have always  rested securely in My loving hands. Rest assured that this will continue  without interruptions and that the lessons in your present school of  life are unfolding exactly the way they should and in accordance with My  plan.

None of you has anything to fear, as the Angels and I will always be  with you. We are familiar with your struggles, but no matter what tests  and trials may still have to be endured by you, put your trust in us and  venture forth courageously, safe in the knowledge that we shall always  be there to guide and protect you in all your endeavours. Never forget  that we are in charge and that no-one and no force in the whole of  Creation ever took the reins from My hands, least of all one of you, My  beloved children of the Earth. All is well with you, your world and all  worlds – and forever will be.

From: 'The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World'

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 27, 2016)

*The Road From Sinner To Sainthood*

*Part One*
​ 
Beloved children of the Earth, love is the law of life for the whole of My Creation. For the duration of the Piscean Age the Jesus legend has served as My teaching aid. From the moment it was brought into being the intention behind it has been to demonstrate to all of you, the qualities of love, compassion and tolerance a Master soul feels and shows towards all those who in some way or another have sinned by transgressing against this law. Each one of you, without exception, was created so that in the fullness of time you will evolve into a spiritual Master soul in your own right. And now that you have entered the Age of Aquarius, ever more of you have become sufficiently evolved to comprehend the esoteric meaning of My wisdom and truth behind the words of the Jesus myth. 

Those who have reached the end phase of their earthly education are growing into their predestined role of healers and lightbringers. Potentially, each one of you is a Star and a Sun in its own right, whose light in the fullness of time will shine ever more brightly on the Earth plane. In this way ever more of the darkness of ignorance and not knowing, which to this day abounds there, is gradually absorbed until none of it is left. When you have arrived at this point of your development, you freely and willingly choose to walk in the footsteps of the legendary man from Galilee. 

You are a spark of Me and I am your Highest or God Self, your teacher and guide. I am the small still voice of your conscience who has always tried to communicate with you in this way, alas not always successfully. Because for a long time you were unaware of My presence, you frequently found it too uncomfortable to listen to My voice and preferred following the desires of your earthly nature. But once you have woken from your spiritual slumbers, it becomes easier for Me to make Myself known to you and to encourage you to bring forth, from the very core of your being, your own Christ nature, the highest and best that is in you. 

This is every human soul’s Divine heritage. But in the beginning of your lifetimes on the Earth it merely exists as a potential and in seed form. For a long time the tiny spark has to wait patiently before it can eventually stir into life. Only when you have become sufficiently evolved, do you know intuitively that your time for taking possession of your inheritance has come. Slowly but surely you begin to integrate ever more of My characteristics and through constantly working with them in your daily encounters, they gradually become your spiritual possession. That is something no-one will ever be able to take away from you and will be well on your way of becoming a spiritual Master.

Your most urgent requirement on this pathway is learning forgiveness that flows in all sincerity from your heart and soul to that of the other one. First you need to forgive yourself for having created the difficult and painful experiences in your life in previous lifetimes. Furthermore you need to forgive everyone who has ever hurt and wounded you, not merely earlier in your present lifetime but also in all previous ones. As soon as you understand the motives that lay behind the things that once plagued and tortured you, your heart quite naturally begins to melt with compassion and love, not only for your own suffering as well as that of your whole race and your world. 

The same happens when on a deep inner soul level you grasp that experiencing and living out even the most despicable and atrocious things have been and still are an essential part of the early stages of every human soul’s development that cannot be avoided by anyone. The knowledge of this helps you realise that you too once behaved the way your younger and less evolved siblings in the family of humankind are doing to this day. Never forget that regardless of everything that has ever happened on the Earth plane, My spark has always been present in all human hearts, the same as it is in yours.  You can be sure that in due course the Divine seed in every heart will eventually commence to sprout. 

From where you are now it may be hard to imagine, but it is nonetheless true that even the most obnoxious characters known to you will evolve and in the end unfold into a bloom of exquisite fragrance and beauty. However many lifetimes on the Earth plane this may require, it unfailingly happens to all human souls. The song of the rose describes this pathway of all human souls to perfection. 

Some say love –
It is a river that runs the tender reed,
Some say love –
It is a razor that leaves the soul to bleed,
Some say love –
It is a hunger, an endless aching need.
I say: ‘Love –
It is a flower and we its only seed.’

It’s the heart
Afraid of breaking that never learns to dance,
It’s the dream
Afraid of waking that never takes a chance,
It’s the one
Who won’t be taken that cannot seem to give,
And the soul
Afraid of dying that never learns to live.

When the night has been too lonely,
And the road has been too long,
When you think that love is only
For the lucky and the strong,
Just remember in the winter –
Far beneath the bitter snows –
Lies the seed that with the Sun’s love,
In the spring, becomes

The Rose.

Amanda McBroom

The Rose​ 
 Astrologically the Moon represents the past and the earthly personality you have developed in the course of all your lifetimes up to now. This is the part of you that tries to hold you back in the past. The Sun stands for Me, your Highest or spirit self, who has always encouraged you to move forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life, as this alone can take you back to your true home and the oneness with Me. Follow the dynamic pull of the Sun.

The Moon by sign and house position reveals where you come from and with what lessons you were primarily occupied with in your previous lifetime. The Sun by sign and house position shows where you are going to, i.e. your life lessons for this one. Try not to hark back to the past unnecessarily, but accept what happened and be thankful for whatever it brought you. After all, it helped you to become the one you are now. 

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 28, 2016)

*The Road From Sinner To Sainthood*

*Part Two*

*Mercy And Forgiveness*
​ 
Compassion and love, mercy and forgiveness are the Divine characteristics that awaken in you quite naturally when you finally grasp that whatever once happened on the Earth plane – and still does in some parts of your world – has always been and to this day is doing so for wise educational reasons. This is My way of teaching all of you, as a race of young Gods in the making, your most vital evolutionary lessons. Once you have gained the gift of hindsight, you will be able to see for yourself that for all of you there is every reason to be grateful for the experiences of the past. 

Before Me, each one of you is of equal value and loved totally and unconditionally, and that this is true from the most highly evolved souls down to the smallest and least significant, the dirtiest, smelliest and most miserable members of the human race. The more you work with and practise My Divine characteristics, the more your consciousness expands and your energies and vibrations grow lighter. And that is the only means by which human souls can draw ever closer into the loving reunion with Me on the highest levels of life. 

Wise ones, who are aware of these things, refuse to peer down their noses onto anyone and that includes those who at present have to do battle with experiencing the depths of human depravity and desolation. At the sight of the suffering of these poor souls the wise one’s own soul memories stir within and an aching feeling of compassion and love opens their hearts. Their whole being fills with a great yearning to help their younger siblings and do whatever is within their power to alleviate any kind of suffering that is in your world.

For each one of you it is also necessary to look at yourselves and your ways of the past with compassion and love. This becomes easier when you understand that what you experienced in your role as one of the sinners of your world is an essential part of everyone’s evolutionary pathway. The first section of this road takes you down into experiencing the lowest and darkest corners of human existence and the deepest depths of deprivation, humiliation and despair. And for each one of you it is true that every step of the way, for a very long time unbeknown to your small earthly self, I, your Highest or God Self, the living God who is part of you, is with you. 

Never forget that each time you reach the bottom of any kind of a pit, there is nowhere to go but in an upwards direction. When you truly have had enough of exploring one field of experience and cannot take any more, I am the one, your Spirit Self, who mercifully takes you out of it. This is how slowly but surely, lifetime after lifetime your Angels and Masters, friends and helpers in the world of light, on My behalf and demand move you forwards and upwards. This continues until you are at last ready to return into the conscious awareness of your true nature and your oneness with Me. The Christian hymn below is speaking the truth, although it is not Jesus, a force outside of yourself, but Me and My messengers who accompany you on the highways and byways of life that lead every human soul from the state of sinner to that which is known as sainthood and spiritual Mastership.

You shall cross the barren desert,
But you shall not die of thirst.
You shall wander far in safety,
Though you do not know the way.
You shall speak your words to foreign men,
And they will understand.
You shall see the face of God and live.

Refrain:
Be not afraid.
I go before you always.
Come, follow Me
And I will give you rest.

If you pass through raging waters,
In the sea you shall not drown.
If you walk amid the burning flames,
You shall not be harmed.
If you stand before the power of hell
And death is at your side,
Know that I am with you through it all.​ 
And when I told you in the Bible’s St. John 6:40: ‘My Father’s will is that everyone who looks to the Son and believes in him shall have eternal life, and I will raise them up at the last day.’ When approached from a higher standpoint, it is easy to see that this teaching is neither a lie nor an empty promise, because esoterically the last day stands for the final stage of every soul’s earthly curriculum. When all its lessons have been successfully absorbed by you and this plane of life has nothing left to offer you, you will be allowed to leave Mother Earth’s environment. 

As soon as no further lifetimes in physicality are required by you, the Angels will lift you out of it and take you to continue your studies on ever higher and more exalted levels of life. Up to the highest every one of you will eventually journey, back into the fully conscious oneness with Me. All your friends and helpers in the world of light, and especially the Angels will then no longer be invisible to you and travelling incognito with you. You will be able to see them and talk with them to your heart’s delight. But to ensure that these things will come to pass for you, it is of vital importance that you patiently and willingly surrender your ego desires and submit yourself to whatever earthly lessons are still in store for you, so that even the last one of your Karmic debts will be paid in full. 

 From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 29, 2016)

*The Road From Sinner To Sainthood*

*Part Three*

*Know Yourself And You Will Know God*

Rolling stoned, gathering no moss
nothing ever gained, so nothing lost
don’t stop to count the cost

Rolling stoned, feeling no pain
burned out memories, no shame
ready and willing to play your game

Rolling stoned, there’s nothing to hate
bad things happen, that’s just fate
can’t change the past, it’s way too late

Rolling stoned, can’t find peace
the needle offers no relief
still too many secrets to keep

Rolling stoned . . . maybe it does gather moss
I can’t count how much hell it cost
and how damned much I have lost

Julia WF
​ 
All you human souls in distress, the stone of the misery of your fears and anxieties about the future and the unknown, the fragility, uncertainty and precariousness of your earthly existence, has come rolling to My feet. Through the Jesus legend I told you in St. Matthew 11:28: ‘Come to me, all who are weary and carry heavy burdens, and I will give you rest.’ The figure of the man Jesus is but a symbolism for Me, the living God within you. Because I am part of you, not one of the tears you ever shed and your plaintive cries have been unseen and unheard. I have always been with you and I am now picking you up and taking you into My loving heart. Never again will I  let go of you and allow you to dwell in the misery of thinking that you are alone in the tests and trials of earthly life. 

Bring Me your burdens. Tell Me about them and then listen within, so I can help you to work your way through and find resolutions even for the most difficult relationships and situations you encounter. Whenever you do not understand something, do not judge hastily and as a result of this react in the wrong way. Leave your problem with Me and wait until I show you intuitively how to proceed. Discrimination is one of the most vital lessons of Earth life for you at present. Take care to discern between advice you receive from Me, your Highest Self, and that which has its origin in your small earthly self, the small and frightened part of you that loves to jump to conclusions and acting in too much haste and without due forethought. 

All of you are longing for safety and certainty. Yet, for as long as you search for it on the Earth plane, you are bound to fail. True and everlasting  security can only grow in you organically when you get to know who and what you truly are, what kind of a destiny awaits you, where you have come from and where one day you will be returning to. So that in the end you find your back to Me and my world and its values, your true home, Earth life has purposely been designed to keep you from finding the things you are longing for most there. And for as long as human souls lack the awareness that life serves a higher purpose to which they can and indeed are required to dedicate their life’s work, it is all too easy for them to get sucked into a downwards spinning maelstrom of feelings of futility and hopelessness. 

When the going gets rough and you cannot see a way out of your misery, as it has to do for all of you now and again, Earth life may seem like a depressing dark and endless tunnel that seems to have no light shining at its end. You may seek oblivion in alcohol and drugs of any kind, but it does not take long until you discover for yourself that they are not the answer. The temporary relief they bring with time only pulls you deeper into the moods of despondency and despair. For all human souls there eventually comes a moment of awakening when you realise with ever greater certainty that you must be on a wrong track and that it may be time for looking whether life could have some higher things to offer you. 

Eventually you go off in search for Me. For a long time during this quest, you may roll to the ends of the Earth and bark up any tree that looks promising, unaware of the fact that in order to find Me all you have to do is go within. There comes a moment when you wait no longer and look around inside you now, to see what might be there for you and come to greet you. After having tried all the wrong ways first, at last you are now on the right track. Now every step of your pilgrimage through Eternity consciously takes you back to Me. 

Your feelings of being lost and alone on the Earth plane were part of My grand design of life, in which nothing anywhere happens perchance or by coincidence. This plan has always provided that some real progress on the evolutionary spiral of life can only be made by those who make it their business to find out who they truly are and who I am. Hence the old adage: ‘Woman/man know yourself and you will know God and the Universe.’

Those who to this day think of Me as some far distant force that is outside of you and beyond your reach, you could not be more wrong. Being part of you, I know you and your true requirements better than you will ever be aware of yourselves. I am familiar with all the suffering and pain that ever had to endured by you. On the long road from sinner to saint I am with each one of you, from its very beginning to the end. It is a long and demanding pathway, to be sure, but what else would you expect for aspiring young Gods? 

Only when the demands of this section of your education have been satisfied and your vibrations have become sufficiently lighter, can the Angels and I move you forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. You then begin to experience its higher manifestations and from this point onwards you gradually proceed on to the highest levels of life. Bearing in mind who you truly are, it is hardly surprising that this thoroughfare, along which every earthling has to travel back home into the oneness with Me, is strewn with stones of all shapes and sizes. They range from the smallest pebbles to the biggest boulders and each one of them represents one of the obstacles you have to grapple with and learn to overcome. 

Soren Kierkegaard spoke the truth when he wrote: ‘God creates out of nothing. Wonderful you say. Yes, to be sure, but God does what is still more wonderful: s/he makes saints out of sinners.’ As always, there is much more to this than meets the eye. No-one will come and make a sinner into a saint for you. You alone can and have to do it, for you are the one who is in command of the ship of your whole being. It is the God part of you, the living God within, who gradually pulls you forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. I am this aspect of your nature and I am the one who, in the fullness of time helps every last sinner of the Earth plane to evolve into one of its saints. 

And if My words are speaking to your heart and soul and even if you only get a small amount of relief from them, if you know someone who is suffering like you, do not forget to share what you are finding here.

Dedicated to Julia, who inspired this new chapter of my jottings,
and to all those who are searching and suffering like her,

With love – Aquarius 

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 2, 2016)

*The Road From Sinner To Sainthood*

*Part Four*

*Mercy*

The Great Father/Mother of all life is love.
This is a love that truly understands all.
Being the creator of the great plan of life,
It knows each human soul’s development 
From beginning to end and 
Needs no telling that each one of us can only  
Save and redeem ourselves and make up for our sins.

That’s why this love forgives all and
What God has forgiven we surely can pardon too.
No-one has the right to dwell upon
Sins that have been truly repented
And forgiven by God.

The sinner of today is the saint of tomorrow.
So let us be unmindful of the sins
And shortcomings of our neighbours and
Instead look for our own imperfections
And see what is in need of change there.

Eckhart von Hochheim
Circa 1260 – 1327
Known as Meister Eckhart
Edited by Aquarius 

 From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 3, 2016)

*You Never Walk Alone*

When you walk through a storm
Hold your head up high
And don’t be afraid of the dark.
At the end of a storm
Is a golden sky
And the sweet silver  song of a lark.

Walk on, through the wind.
Walk on, through the rain.
Though your dreams be tossed and blown.
Walk on, walk on with hope in your heart,
And you’ll never walk alone,
You’ll never walk alone.

Richard Rogers

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## escorial (Jul 3, 2016)

[video=youtube_share;va393I8wK20]https://youtu.be/va393I8wK20[/video]


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 4, 2016)

*The Law Of Karma*
​ 
Today I would like to share with you the essence of a White Eagle teaching from ‘The Gentle Brother’ Stella Polaris Aug/Sept 2011: 

‘Every action brings its due reward and result. Any action in physical life is like a seed that is sown into the Earth and the harvest of every action you take has to be reaped by you. At present the world as a whole is not yet conscious enough of the karmic debts that by now have accumulated. In due course each one of them that is the result of even a single wrong and cruel word and action that incites hatred of one person for another and one country towards another, has to be paid in full – by each one of you, individually and collectively. It is impossible to sow tares and reap wheat. Tares is an old Middle English word of unknown origin. It is a biblical term used in St. Matthew 13:24–30 for a harmful weed that resembles corn when young. 

‘This is the teaching of the Great Ones, who once came to the Earth plane from the Circle of the Christ Star. These great beings still remain with this planet. They will be watching over it until every last soul has been safely reunited with the Great Father/Mother of all life. The things we are telling you here are sacred truths. The Great Ones are a practical example of the true siblinghood that exists between all parts and beings of God’s Creation. They are illumined souls who so love God’s children of the Earth that they will not leave them alone in the darkness of this planet until the consciousness of every last soul has been raised into the awareness of its true nature as a son/daughter of God. 

‘From the Star Circle, where these beings dwell, rays of light are constantly pouring onto the Earth plane. Knowing no hurry, they constantly stand by us in their watchfulness, by day and by night, each day as the Sun rises in the East and sinks in the West, with the coming and going of the seasons, and the passing of the years. Ever alert these faithful watchers of the Christ Circle are serving the wellbeing of humankind.

‘God is beauty, love and truth, and in it there is nothing too beautiful to believe. Trust people and things that are beautiful because they are true. Remember that there are many facets in a jewel and that while at times one person may travel along the blue ray, another does so along the yellow or green ray, and so forth. No matter what anyone is presently occupied with, all are travelling up the spiritual pyramid of life and in the end all pathways meet at its apex, where the light of God shines.’

From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 5, 2016)

*The Giant Jigsaw Puzzle Of Life*
​ 



​ 
Until you know who I truly am and where I dwell, and who you are, you cannot find Me and come to Me. You cannot even begin looking for Me. So, who am I? I am the Christ Spirit, the only born Son, the spiritual Sun behind the Sun, and I dwell in your own heart. Until the moment has come for you to discover this, in a superficial sense you will be lost, even though spiritually you never are. At the right moment, the Father, the masculine aspect of the Divine, whose gifts of wisdom I once brought you through the Jesus myth, begins to draw you towards Himself again.

The concept that a saviour and redeemer would appear in your world, to set you free and release you from the chains and shackles of your earthly existence has been with your world for a long time. Over the ages, this idea has been presented to you in many different forms. None of the stories that came to your world were lies. They were not intended to be deceptions, not even part truths. It is merely that only as much of My truth could be revealed to humankind at any given time, as its consciousness was capable of grasping and digesting.

Rejoice, beloved children of the Earth! You are now reaching spiritual adulthood and are therefore ready for increasing amounts of My truth. It will continue to come to you, until finally each one fully stands and lives in its light. I am your Highest Self and I am waiting for you to call upon Me, so I can show you how to be the saviour and redeemer of your own soul and that of your world. Your time has come for being completely lifted out of the darkness of the prison of your spiritual ignorance into the light of all My knowledge and wisdom. I am coming to you to tell you about your own true nature and Mine, and also the character of My relationship with you and your world.

The main purpose of your earthly existence is that eventually each one of you should develop into a seeker of wisdom and truth in their own right, My wisdom and My truth. More than once I told you through one of the prophets I sent to your world from time to time that in the end all shall be taught by Me, your Creator and God. Through St. John I again drew the attention of your world to this fact. Each time I brought you this messaged it was intended to reassure and comfort you. You have to bear in mind that at any given moment I gave through the prophets only as much of My truth as you and your world were ready to receive. Yet, now that you are entering into the Aquarian Age, ever more of you are ready to receive My wisdom directly from Me, the Source of your being.

When you wish to find truth, you no longer need to look for it outside of you. Instead, look into your own heart, where I dwell. I am your Highest or God Self, your inner teacher and guide. I am alive in you and through quiet reflections, prayers and meditations you are now required to re-establish your inner connection with Me, so I can again teach and protect each one of you, the way I once did. I alone know what is right or wrong for you in any given situation. Listen to the feelings that rise from within the very core of your own being into your conscious awareness and let Me guide you, in this way, into right thoughts, words and actions. Through your intuition I have always tried to guide and protect you. The only difference between past lifetimes and the present one is that you are finding out about that your intuitive wisdom comes directly from Me.

Time and again throughout the ages, parts of My knowledge, known to your world as the Ancient Wisdom, were given to humankind. Over and over they were interpreted, re-worked and translated from one language into another. Although the words and languages in which My messages were presented constantly changed, their basic contents remained the same. As soon as sufficient numbers of you had spiritually matured sufficiently to be able to grasp their meaning, if only superficially, another aspect of My wisdom was revealed to you through a multitude of different sources. Alas, the words in which it was presented frequently were hard or even impossible to understand. But now that many of you are ready to perceive their hidden esoteric meanings, even the oldest of My communications are beginning to speak to you and your world more profoundly than has ever been possible before. 

However, receiving My teachings is one thing. Understanding and unearthing the esoteric higher wisdom hidden behind the surface words is quite another. Since time immemorial this has presented your world with problems. That’s why many of My words in the past appeared to you like the pieces of a giant jigsaw puzzle that were well nigh impossible to put together to reveal its picture. Many quotes from the teachings of all the religions of your world were hidden references to the law of Karma. I hope that this realisation will help you make a great deal more sense out of at least some of them now, so that the puzzle’s pieces fall into place and an ever more beautiful picture emerges before your astonished eyes.

To give you but one example, to this day many are mystified by quotes like ‘An eye for an eye and a tooth for a tooth.’ With the understanding you have found, you know that they contain a reference to My Universal laws, in particular the law of Karma. The above words and others like them were never intended to represent instructions of behaviour telling you to go out of your way to cause pain and destroy each other. From where you stand now, you can see for yourself that such interpretations were as much a gross injustice to your true nature and Mine as they are of the sacred texts I gave to you through the scribes of their time. 

All life is subject to My Divine laws and every soul has always been responsible for every one of its own thoughts, words and actions. Being unaware of the existence of these laws has never protected anyone against having to live with its consequences. Whenever you are saddened by inexperienced souls in your world, who to this day are taking the teachings of their sacred texts literally, using them as excuses for hurting and killing those who do not share their beliefs, do not despair and refuse to sit in judgement over them. 

They too are learning valuable lessons. Both of you are – yours is the one of tolerance and patience with younger souls. Never forget that they are your siblings in the great family of humankind and all life. In the fullness of time, My time not Earth time, they too will wake up to their true nature again. They will then be given the same opportunities for finding the understanding you are gaining now. Each one of you in the end finds their own way back into the loving union with Me. You will then have learnt from your own experiences that all life always has rested safely in My loving hands and that this will forever continue.

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

 * * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 6, 2016)

*Desiderata
*
​If you are familiar with and enjoy the original ‘Desiderata’, I hope you will also like my updated version. Here it is:


Go quietly amid the noise and haste of our world and remember what peace there is in silence. As far as possible and without surrendering your ideals and self-respect, try to be on good terms with all people. Speak your truth quietly and clearly. Those who have developed their inner ears for listening, and their inner eyes for seeing, will understand. Learn to listen to those around you, for when you do you may find that there is no such thing as a dull person and that even the seemingly dull ones can teach you something. But avoid loud and aggressive people at all cost for they are vexations to our spirit. 

Be neither vain nor bitter about your gifts. They are as special as anyone else’s, although there will always be someone who is better or worse at certain things, than you are. Waste no time on comparing yourself with others. Instead enjoy your own achievements, plans, hopes and dreams. Above all, remain interested in life, and diligently attend to whatever task is before you. However humble they may sometimes appear to be, they are a valuable contribution to the wholeness of our world and a precious possession in the changing fortunes of time. 

Although to this day our world is full of trickery, let that not blind you to the fact that there is just as much virtue. Be honest and fair in all your dealings and remember that what we send out always comes back. Many strive for high ideals, but do not over-look that it often requires a greater heroism to live our daily life, in faith and trust that things will change and get better; that all is well and that for our Highest Self all things are possible and that miracles do happen, if we but ask and trust.

Above all, be yourself. Never feign affection or be cynical in matters of the heart. In spite of all the aridity and disenchantment of our world, love is the Eternal evergreen of the Universe. Never allow it to die in your own heart, for it will always return in some way, even if at times it may not look like it. Only through life’s tests and trials can our capacity for loving deepen and mature. Therefore, take the counsel of the years with kindness, and surrender the things of youth with grace. Nurture yourself and develop strength of spirit in good times, so that it becomes your shield when the going gets rough. Do not distress yourself with imaginings though and bear in mind that fatigue and loneliness can be the cause of many fears.

Beyond a wholesome discipline, be gentle with yourself. Know that you are a beloved child of the Universe, no less than the trees and the stars; that we all have a right to be here, because everybody has their particular lessons to learn; and that – whether we are aware of it or not – the Universe is unfolding as it should. Therefore, make peace with your soul and our Creator, whatever this means to you. And bear in mind that in our understanding of the Divine each one of us stands alone. We are all responsible for ourselves and our world. Through their own efforts each one of us has to save and redeem themselves and their own soul. As no-one can do this for us, whatever our aspirations in the noisy confusion of daily life may be, the time has come for making an effort at finding our soul’s purpose. By doing our best to fulfil it, we make peace with ourselves and God. 

Refuse to pay undue attention to the sham, drudgery and broken dreams that to this day are an essential part of the lessons we and our world have to learn. Know that they too serve a wise and higher purpose and that this is but one of our world’s evolutionary phase that will pass. Instead of falling into depression, remain as positive as you can by focussing on the mystery, the magic and the wonders of our beautiful world. Love and enjoy them and be content with your lot. Never lose your optimism about the good outcome of everything that still has to take place in our world before the great transition from one age to another is complete. Rest safely in the knowledge that we and our world rest safely in God’s loving hands and that everything will turn out well in the end.

Max Ehrmann 1872-1945
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 7, 2016)

*The Long And Winding Road
*
On the long and winding road 
Through life there is many a time 
When decisions have to be made, 
Choices are hard to come by, 
Solutions scarce and constant downpours 
Are threatening to ruin our parade.

When that happens, 
Putting the matter in the hands of our Creator
Is the best we can do.
Then let go and move cautiously forwards,
Whilst praying for courage and strength.
Wise ones hand the lead
To the wise one, the living God within,
To guide us into a new dawn.

With His/Her help a way will always be found.
And although it’s true that the 
Process of changing oneself and one’s life
Can be exceedingly tough,
Wise ones concentrate on the many good things 
That will surely be waiting for them,
If only they remain steadfast and patiently 
Wait for things to develop. 

For wise ones that’s not too hard because
They know that round the very next bend of the road
Adventures could be waiting for them
That they would not have dared to imagine,
Even in our wildest dreams.
They dare to challenge the status quo
And refuse to run with the herd, 
Because they know that in this way
Hopes and wishes may come true 
And new friendships be made,
In ways that are impossible to imagine now.

Wise ones know of the many options life 
Is constantly offers to those who dare accept
Its invitation to the dance of finding 
Different ways of growing and expanding their 
Inner vision to places they never knew existed and
Exploring things that nobody ever did before.
They dream of travelling to fabulous faraway worlds
And visiting wondrous places where they will find 
Warmth and affection, loving and caring
From beings who may have been waiting for them
For a long, long time.

Maybe they will listen with interest
To experiences and feelings wise ones have to share.
In the midst of these beings they may find someone
Who supports them in all they do
And believes in them and the decisions they make, 
Because they know that they are the right things
For them to do at that particular time,
Even though these things may 
May be no good for anyone else. 

Therefore, one foot in front of the other,
Wise ones take life one step and one day at a time, 
Confident that a brighter tomorrow is sure to come,
As long as they trust and follow their inner guidance,
Refusing to look back because they know
That this is not the way for any of us to go. 

Anon. 
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 8, 2016)

*Walking Away From Drama
*​There comes a time in every life when one realises the necessity for walking away from all drama and the people who create it. Instead, surround yourself with people who make you laugh. Forget everything that is negative and bad in this life and focus on that which is positive, good, right and beautiful. Love the people who treat you right. Pray for the ones who don’t and love them anyway, for they know not what they are drawing towards themselves. 

 Life is too short to be anything but happy. Falling once in a while is a part of it. And learning something from every experience that comes our way and getting up again is the most important part. That’s what life on the Earth plane truly is all about. 



May deep inner peace be with you, today and always.  



May you trust that you are always in the right place at the right time. You are there for a reason. If you can’t see it, it’s up to you to look for it. 



May you not forget the infinite possibilities that are born of trusting the goodness of the life that has been given to you and that it will always provide for you and your loved ones, no matter what happens. 



May you use the gifts the Universe has so generously bestowed upon you for the blessing and healing of all life. 



May you share the love that is constantly given to you with anyone you encounter. 



And may you be content with yourself just the way you are. Let this knowledge fill your whole being, so that your soul no longer knows anything but singing, dancing, praising the Highest and loving. Love is the law of life and is abundantly available to all who know how to tap into it.  
​Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 9, 2016)

*The Guest House
*
Human beings are like guest houses
With daily new arrivals.
A joy, a depression, a meanness,
Some momentary awareness sometimes
 Comes as an unexpected visitor.

Welcome and entertain them all!
Even if a crowd of sorrows arrives,
Who violently sweep your house
Empty of its furniture.
Still, treat each guest honourably.

They may be clearing you out for some new delight.
The dark thought, the shame, the malice,
Meet them at the door laughing and invite them in.
Be grateful for whoever comes,
Because each has been sent as a teacher from beyond.

Jelaluddin Rumi
1207-1273
Persian poet, jurist, theologian, and Sufi mystic
   Translation by Coleman Barks

Recommended Viewing:
​


[*=center]Everything Happens For A Reason  
 
​‘Be patient towards all that is unsolved in your heart and try to love the questions themselves, similar to locked rooms and books that have been written in a very foreign tongue. Do not now seek the answers, which cannot be given you because you would at present be unable to live them. The main point is to live everything. Live your questions, too. Perhaps you will then gradually, without noticing it, live into the answer on some distant day.’ Rainer Maria Rilke


From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 10, 2016)

*Messengers And Their Messages*

*A Truth Seeker Speaks:*

Preacher man or woman,
Can you save my soul
Or is your Bible just for show?
Tell me the truth. I need to know

Preacher man or woman,
Heaven sounds like a cosmic place,
Where grief disappears without a trace
And there is no shame or disgrace.

Preacher man or woman,
Can I get forgiveness for MY sins,
Forget who I am and what might have been,
Start all over and be born again?

Julia WF
​ 
My beloved children of the Earth, do not pour your wrath onto the poor souls who stand on pulpits and podiums to assure you that every word of what to them is a holy book is true. It is all they know and that so far is their truth. They are your younger and less experienced siblings in the family of humankind and that is all there understand at present, and in the fullness of time they too will discover the advanced knowledge that has already come to you. Pray that it will keep on flowing and be thankful for this blessing.

Forgive them because they themselves have been misled, so have those they are working for. Now that humankind’s great awakening to the revelations of My wisdom and truth is taking place, you can be sure that they will resist it and fight against it, for as long as anyone lets them get away with it. The Christian church’s predestined role from its earliest beginnings has not been the bringing of My wisdom and truth to the human race, but to hide and suppress it for as long as possible. It will do them no good to continue with this. Either they adjust to the religion of the new age – see the link at the end of this chapter – or they will just dwindle away and perish, because people will no longer interested in what they have to offer. In the long run spiritual progress cannot be held up by anyone.

The tale that a saviour and redeemer would one day appear to make good all humankind’s sins and save you and your soul and keep it from harm forever is a legend. The truth is that you alone can save and redeem your soul. You are responsible for its wellbeing. It’s up to you to nurture and protect it by filling it with good and positive thoughts and seeking uplifting experiences. They are the things you need to do to save your soul and no-one can do them for you, neither on the earthly plane nor in the world of light. Strive to create good Karma at all times, so that nothing but the best can in due course return to you. This is done by simply being a good person and not through ostentatiously being good, whilst behaving like an impersonation of the devil towards those around you. 

Opposing forces like those of masculine and feminine, good and evil, darkness and light are part of God’s duality and our own. They are at work on all levels of life and therefore also constantly manifesting themselves on the Earth plane. Darkness means the absence of light. Light is the giver and supporter of all life. In its presence all darkness soon disperses. Spiritually, knowledge is light and ignorance is darkness. The light of spiritual wisdom and truth slowly but surely absorbs the darkness of all ignorance into itself, until the whole scene has been lit up and no darkness is left. 

This process is similar on the material plane of life, as you can watch every morning when the Sun rises over the horizon of your world. Its light penetrates the darkness and disperses it. As the darkness of not knowing on the Earth plane gradually gives way to the light of My Wisdom and Truth, this is what for some time has been happening on the inner level of life to the hearts and minds of humankind. As time goes by, it is making itself known more and more on the Earth plane. 

Whenever you want to find some of My wisdom and truth, there is no point in going to a preacher man or others of his kind. Instead look into your own heart and listen to what it has to say. Your heart knows the truth and tells you about it through the world of your feelings. It reveals it to all for whom the time is right and if you are reading this and your heart says: ‘Yes, this is true!’ then for you it is. Forgive those who do not yet share what you know to be true, because your heart tells you so. Pay attention to your heart, for that’s where I dwell and from there I am guiding you. Do this each time some new spiritual knowledge comes to you, no matter where you find it.

Many Christians to this day are focussing too much on the legendary figure of Jesus, when in truth the story of the Master’s life from the moment of its conception merely served as My messenger. Those who are still taking this tale literally are missing its most important parts, namely the messages that all along have been hiding behind its surface words. The Jesus story came into being as My awakening call to humankind. It was written the way it is so that in due course each one of you would once more become aware of their own true nature and the responsibilities and duties being a child of Mine brings with it. It has always been part of My great plan of life that this will not merely happen for the odd one here and there, but for each one of you. 

For many it is time to come to terms with that there will never be anybody who can or will make good and forgive everyone’s sins and to save and redeem you and your world. The only one who can do this is every one of you for themselves. The impression that one fine day someone from the highest levels of life would appear in your world to wave a kind of magic wand and speak some magic words to do these things for you is a wrong one. Believing such things was good enough for you during your spiritual infancy and childhood, as during that phase of your earthly development it would have been impossible for you to comprehend the truth.

Wise ones who have grown into spiritual maturity recognise that each one of you individually, as well as all of you together, is responsible for themselves, the state of your world and everything that shares it with them. They appreciate that in the final analysis every human soul has been placed on the Earth to evolve through growing in wisdom and understanding. In the course of many lifetimes each one of you assists your planet with its evolution and slowly but surely grows into the role of its keeper and guardian. 

If humankind’s ways of the past and present were to continue and your education demanded further lifetimes in earthly life, you would then have to live with the consequences of ages of exploitation, raping and pillaging of Mother Earth’s precious resources. Not wishing to reincarnate onto a ruined and devastated planet, you do your best during this one to put a halt to such irresponsible behaviour and protect the Earth as best you can. And I am here to show you how to go about it. 

Therefore, in all your efforts listen to Me, your inner guidance. Rest safely in the knowledge that whenever you are following My advice, you cannot go wrong and that everything I show you is the right thing and for the highest good and the greatest joy of all. If you hear something that feels detrimental, negative and destructive to you, stop and say to yourself: ‘This must be the instincts of my small and mean earthly self speaking. I do no wish to follow its desires when at the same time my higher instincts and impulses are telling me that it is wrong. I refuse to do it.’

No highly evolved soul would dream of causing pain to someone and thinking: ‘If I hurt others, it’s okay. Why are they getting in my way? Who am I to know whether my own evolution does not depend upon me trampling on others, so that I may gain some satisfaction from every one of my experiences? Anyway, whenever someone tells me I’ve been sinning, I’ll go to church, confess to my priest and be forgiven by him or her. Then I can do it again. What a life!’ It is understandable when young and inexperienced souls behave in such a manner, for this too is an essential part of the phase of their earthly education they are undergoing at that moment. 

Unaware of the fact that there is such a thing as Universal or God’s laws and in particular the law of cause and effect, the law of Karma, young and inexperienced souls go ahead and kill and maim to the content of their lower earthly self’s desires. Because the first law of life is love and My love knows no chastisement or retribution, but constantly gives of itself without expecting anything in return, the law of Karma was never intended to punish any one of you. It is about learning and teaching and that is why either later in your present lifetime or in future ones, through the lessons you receive life presents you not only with opportunities for learning but also for making good and redeeming yourselves. 

In this manner the law constantly provides each one of you with gateways to new experiences and more advanced studies. It shows you how you can do better where once you went wrong and sinned, simply because you did not yet know any better. This is how life itself assists each one of you with the things and experiences you need to grow in wisdom and understanding. This continues until you succeed to bring forth from within the very core of your being the Christ qualities of decency and honesty, tolerance and patience, compassion and love. 

As you can see, Karma is neutral and in itself cannot save anyone. And because on the inner level all life is one, that which is done for one affects all of you and is done for everybody. That is how in the process of redeeming and saving yourself, you are doing the same for the whole of your race and your world. Love is the law of life and the greatest force in the whole of Creation. In love and on the inner level of life there is no separation, all is one. And when you work for the highest good and the greatest joy of the whole of humankind, on the inner level of life your love connects you with every one of your siblings. They are your sisters and brothers in spirit. Your love creates a bond and a link between you and them which nothing and no-one will ever be able to destroy. Contact with any one of them is always possible for you in your thoughts and meditations. 

You are on the Earth plane to rediscover the awareness that life is eternal and ever renewing itself. When you know that I am love and that I love each one of you totally and unconditionally, you cannot help loving Me, your Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life. Every human spirit and soul is part of Me and immortal, for in My consciousness there is no such thing as death. Those who have left earthly life before you have their being in My love and are alive in it. They are as much part of your spirit as they are of Mine. Therefore they are with you and will never leave you.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Religion Of The New Age’
 
From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 11, 2016)

*The New World Teacher *
​ 
Becoming a saviour and redeemer first of yourselves and then also of your world is every human soul’s highest potential. To achieve this, each one of you first has to learn how to work hand in hand with the Angels and Me, your Highest Self, the living God within. This is done by praying for our guidance and protection, so that we can come to your help and even for the most mundane things show you how to go about things. The more you learn to do this and the more highly evolved you become, the more you discover that you no longer have any need for the teachings of those who came before you, be they legendary figures or people who really once walked the Earth. 

Try us and you will soon find out that I, your Highest Self, truly do know the answer to all your questions. They are coming to you intuitively = your inner teacher. As soon as you appoint this part of your being as your guru, you no longer require the prophecies and forecasts of others. I am the wise one who has always dwelled in the core of your being, your heart. I am the small still voice of conscience. I have always tried to bring you the wisdom and truth of your Highest or God Self, the living God within, so each one of you can find out for themselves that I do know the way of all things. 

I am the long awaited new World Teacher, promised of old. For aeons I have been waiting for the time when increasing numbers of you will be calling upon Me and be willing to listen to Me and follow My guidance. Neither the man of the Jesus legend nor any of the Sainted ones of your world of past ages are going to appear in your midst, to lead and show your race what is expected of all of you. The Age of Aquarius is with you now and it is an age of equal rights and opportunities for all. This quite naturally also means the same duties and responsibilities. In the not too distant future neither human leaders nor followers will be required any more. All shall lead by giving of their best for the highest good of all and everyone will be glad to follow their example. 

Occasionally you will find that the insights I am giving you into one theme and another differ from those that already exist in your world. This is not surprising because I am trying to help your world to find a better and more advanced understanding of the spiritual background of earthly life. As I have pointed out many times before, spiritual knowledge was never meant to be carved into stones, cast into moulds or set in concrete. It grows and evolves like all other parts of life throughout the whole of My Creation, including humankind. Evolution is an essential part of the law of life and constant expansion is of vital importance for it. The evolutionary spiral of life never stands still or moves backwards, only forwards and upwards. Naturally, your race’s understanding of My wisdom and truth is subject to this law. It too has to grow and expand with the passing of time. 

For a long time now Stargazer writings have been providing Me with a channel for bringing new hope, faith and trust in the basic goodness of My great plan for all life. The development of your race is an integral and important part of it. This applies as much to your present existence on the Earth plane as to all other levels of life you will eventually be reaching, individually and collectively. Stargazer’s jottings are constantly bringing you fresh interpretations and a renewal of understanding of My sacred wisdom and truth, My true nature and your own. These writings are doing their share of establishing My Kingdom on the Earth. They are an integral part of restoring the balance of your world. This will continue until genuine and lasting peace has come to every part of it.

Rest assured that all your prayers are heard and especially those who ask the way St Francis of Assisi once did:

Make me a channel of Your peace.
Where there is hatred, let me bring Your love,
Where there is injury, Your pardon,
And where there is doubt, true faith in You.

Make me a channel of Your peace.
Where there is despair in life, 
Let me bring hope.
Where there is darkness, only light
And where there is sadness, ever joy.

Make me a channel of your peace.
Where there is hatred, let me bring Your love.
Where there is injury, Your pardon
And where there is doubt, true faith in You.

It is in pardoning that we are pardoned,
In giving to all people that we receive,
And in dying that we are born 
To Eternal life.

O Master, grant that I may not seek
So much to be consoled as to console,
To be understood as to understand 
And to be loved as to love 
With all my heart and soul. 
​No-one can tell you how to open your inner doors for entering into the oneness with Me and My Divine life, which exists on the inner level of life and not as once believed somewhere ‘out there’. Trying to do this mentally is pointless. On the contrary, it is necessary for you to let go of all thinking, so you can connect with Me through the world of your feelings and the love you feel in your heart for Me and the life I am creating each day anew for all of you. 

The only way of reconnecting with Me and My world is by making every effort to bring forth from your innermost being My characteristics of meekness, gentleness, humility, patience and peace of spirit, for they too are yours. In your meditations and quiet contemplations dwell on nothing but peace, goodwill, thankfulness, joy, beauty and as many of your own highest attributes you can think of. The more you become like Me, the more you are at one with Me. 

So, in all your endeavours attune yourself to My Spirit as best you know how to. When faced with a particularly difficult situation, before acting think to yourself: ‘How would God react to this?’ Contemplate on My nature, My compassion, wisdom and love. Let everything else go and dwell with Me in My spirit. By constantly living this way the small point of light, the Divine spark in you, gradually expands more and more until your whole being has become a golden Sun and a Christed one in its own right. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Power Of Prayer’ 
 
From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 12, 2016)

*The Laws Of Life*
​ 
I, your Creator, am the great architect and designer of all life and the Universal laws are My laws of life. The first law is love, from which all other laws radiate out. The law of evolution and the law of cause and effect, also known as the law of Karma, are extensions of the law of love. Evolution is the purpose of life for the whole of My creation. Even the smallest and insignificant part of it is a work of art that is incessantly growing and evolving into a more beautiful and perfect manifestation of Me. Every part of My Creation is loved totally and unconditionally by Me. You usually have similar feelings towards your own creative artistic efforts.

Without ever stopping or resting even for the fraction of a second in Earth time, I am working on improving and perfecting all aspects of My Creation. Naturally, this also applies to you and your world. Mother Earth is one of the many physical and spiritual manifestations of the Great Mother. Everything that exists in your planet’s animal, mineral and vegetable kingdoms – the same as in all other worlds – is constantly in a state of evolution. The whole lot is an expression and manifestation of Me, the Great Father/Mother of all life, and My love. Through each one of you, My human children of the Earth, for a very long time I have been getting to know Myself, who I am, complete with all My characteristics, weaknesses as well as strengths.

Younger and less experienced souls in your midst may as yet be unable to grasp what evolution really means. That’s why, whenever I am telling you about the spiritual background of life and evolution, they jump to the conclusion that I am not speaking of evolution at all. As so far they can only perceive the world around them from a purely scientific standpoint, they will have to continue with their belief that the concept of evolution is nothing but a theory and at best an assumption. In their ignorance they are proud that to them as scientifically minded people a theory is an accepted truth in the absence of practical evidence. 

As you can see, they cannot help being as sceptic as they are of My words about this theme. Never mind, leave them to it and rest assured that in due course, they too will understand. For them too there will come a time when their superconscious faculties begin to open and their interest in and understanding of the higher concepts of life starts to develop. When they have finally reached this evolutionary landmark, with the passing of time they will also be able to recognise that the Jesus story cannot possibly be meant to be taken literally and that all along it has been but a myth, which never was based on historical facts. 

All of you have these superconscious faculties, but at first only in seed form. At a certain point in your development they awaken and you slowly begin to gain access to the higher aspects of My nature and your own. For as long as this part of your being is still shut tight, you are bound to be afraid of losing the concepts you think of as true. Because of this you cling to them like to dear life itself. And when one fine day somebody comes along to reveal to you that the story you have understood literally for a long time is merely a legend, you may react with anger and become aggressive. 

People behave like this because it is a basic human need to believe in something and when they have found something that seems like the truth to them, they adopt it. As a result, when someone comes along to tell them that their belief is a false one, they are afraid of once again being left without something to believe in. At a later stage these souls could be asking themselves, if only subconsciously: ‘If my old belief really is a false one, how can I be sure that what this person is telling me is the truth?’ If their moment of awakening has come, which in due course it does for each one of you, I will let them know through the world of their feelings and the small still voice of their conscience, My voice, whispering: ‘Yes, what you are hearing makes sense because it is true.’

Whenever you encounter souls who are unready for what you have to give, you will soon sense their mindset of non-comprehension and resistance. In that case it is best to retreat from the scene rather than casting the pearls of your wisdom – not before swine – but the unready. The recipients would not thank you for your gift and if you insisted on pushing the matter, as likely as not they would attack you in some way or another. At best they might accuse you of making things up and at worst they could express their fear and anger in physical actions, because they fear that you have come to destroy their security – as illusory as it is in reality – the very foundations upon which up to now they have built their existence. 

All you would be doing in that case is wasting the most precious resources you have on the Earth plane, your time and energy. Trust that when these people are ready for what you are offering, the Angels will help them to find it and they will then understand. Therefore, the wisest thing to do is to step back and to rest safely in the knowledge that they too are being taken care of, just the same as you always have been and forever will be. Whenever you have done your best, let your unseen friends and helpers behind the scenes of Earth life and Me do the rest, for that is what we are doing in any case, at all times. 

You can rely upon it that we are always there in the background, watching, guiding and protecting each one of you. It is enough for you to sow a few seeds and when the other one’s moment of awakening has come, they will begin to sprout and your work – although this is hard to imagine at the time – in the end is going to bear the richest and juiciest of fruits. This is likely to happen in spite of the fact that it could take a long time after you have moved on to greener pastures where people are ready to receive and appreciate your gifts. Wise ones do not get upset about the lack of success their efforts have at times. They appreciate that people vary in their understanding of the purpose and meaning of life and the Universal laws that rule all life throughout the whole of Creation. 

These wise ones know that the law of evolution is particularly important in this connection, even though to this day many in your world approach the matter from a purely material viewpoint. For as long as these people’s spiritual horizons are still safely boarded or bricked up, they simply cannot grasp that there is such a thing as a spiritual background of life. In their present evolutionary state how are they to appreciate that this is by far the most important part of life? Wouldn’t they be surprised if they discovered that without this backdrop and the spiritual beings, who inhabit that world and under whose direction all life unfolds – or evolves – there would be no life on Earth or anywhere else?

 From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 14, 2016)

*Was I Ever A Dinosaur?*
​ 
An essential part of My nature and therefore also of yours is its duality. Whether some of you like this or not, there are two aspects to everything, including you yourself and the world in which you presently exist. Both of you consist of a material part, the outer one, and a spiritual part, the inner one. Throughout the whole of My Creation the spiritual has always been by far the most important aspect of life. Everything that has ever existed in the material world, including all things and beings on the earthly plane, has always been doomed to eventually perish and die. The inner aspects remain because they are immortal and eternal. And that is the realm where your own and everybody else’s spirit and soul have always dwelled and forever will do.

For as long as you fail to comprehend the true meaning of the concept of evolution the biggest mystery to you will always be you yourself. In that case you may well be tempted to think that you once evolved from the tiniest cell into a Homo Habilis, who within a time span that could barely be counted as a tick of the evolutionary clock of about two million years, evolved into a Homo Sapiens. In your lack of understanding of the evolutionary process you may even imagine that you once walked the Earth as a Tyrannosaurus as well as a Brontosaurus, whose form remained unchanged for approximately fifty million years. And so on and so forth.

Wise ones know that evolution works in quite a different way from the way it is commonly believed. They are aware that humankind as a species has not been taking part in Earth life for the whole length of your planet’s existence. The development of your small earthly selves began after I had decided to remove the creatures that were there, as they were unsuitable for achieving the ultimate purpose of the Earth’s evolution of being spiritualised. Each one of you has for a long time been taking part in the process of assisting her with this task. 

As the first stage of My evolutionary plan for the Earth had gone well, the planet was ready for the next step. So that the new phase of Mother Earth’s development could begin, I wiped the slate clean. My plan was that this time round one of the new animal species would in due course become sufficiently evolved to be capable of hosting the first human spirits and souls. They would be brought into the picture at the right moment. Look at the primates of the animal kingdom and you will have no difficulties recognising your animal ancestry.

Therefore, as much as I hate to disappoint some of you, My beloved children, none of you ever roamed the Earth as a cockroach, a Tyrannosaurus or a Brontosaurus. From the moment of your creation, when you emerged as a pure thought from the mind of My heart, you have been you. You always were you and forever you will be, and that applies to all human spirits. Although in each subsequent lifetime you appeared in another guise and with a different name, basically at all times you have remained you. There are sure to be some of you who are as yet unable to perceive such a scenario and grasp its truth. Yet, whether someone likes it or not, that is My truth. 

My plan for humankind from its beginning has provided that each one of you should time and again take part in Earth life, and that this would continue until you had become so highly evolved that that particular plane could no longer teach you anything new. Accompanied by the Angels, you would then be allowed to move on to continue your studies on the higher levels of experience. Life is a spiral that constantly strives to take the whole of My Creation into ever higher and eventually highest realms of existence. 

This spiral has neither a beginning nor an end. It always was and forever will be and all lifeforms will keep on moving forwards and upwards. Evolution is a procedure which, with the passing of time, transforms inferior and ugly things and people into perfect and beautiful ones. Although this concept is basically very simple, it is also a highly complex one. But all you need to be aware of at present is that all life fulfils the wise higher purpose of growth and progress. 

Equipped with this knowledge you will be able to recognise that the things, which to this day appear to be in retrogression in your world, in the final analysis are progressing nonetheless. Never lose sight of the fact that no matter what still has to take place to fulfil the requirements of the law of Karma, all life including your own and that of your whole race and world, will keep on constantly moving forwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. Every one of your experiences of yesterday and today have been preparing you for what is going to happen tomorrow. This in itself has slowly been transporting all of you, individually and collectively, onto a higher level of life that has its own unique vibrations. 

Every soul is involved in this process and each new cycle of experiences takes you that bit further than the previous one. At all times the individual and collective soul consciousness of your world has been and still is unfolding. Each new stage of this development enables you to comprehend a bit more of the higher truths with which the Angels and Masters in charge of you are presenting you.

For as long as you remain unawakened to your true nature and origin, your understanding remains limited to the concerns of your earthly existence. As far as those of the spirit are concerned, you are living as if you were surrounded by something like a black box which renders you unable to grasp that there is such a thing as a great evolutionary plan of life, My plan. Unaware of the all-important spiritual background of life, without whom there would be no life anywhere, including your own, in your innocence you then believe that matter creates itself and that planets and whole worlds bring themselves into being somehow, without having any idea of how. Incapable of peering beyond the end of your nose, you are likely to think that cockroaches – to give you but one example – have evolved on their own and without any help from anyone, least of all Me. Cleverly they did this in a manner that ensured their survival for millions of years. 

During that phase of your development, in the arrogance and blindness of your present beliefs, you may well say that you do not need any spirit guides to tell you that these creatures will be around long after humankind has disappeared from earthly life, again all on their own, naturally. And that to you is living proof of the beauty and ugliness of evolution. Although cockroaches are repulsive to you, you cannot deny that as far as survival is concerned they are perfect. But, why should any creature be ugly? Is it because some of them get in the way of human beings, who invade the spaces that have been theirs millions of years before human beings appeared? 

If cockroaches weren’t such a nuisance to people, you in your unevolved state would be able to recognise and appreciate their beauty and sophistication as a species that helped them to survive for such a long time. It may take many more lifetimes before you understand that basically everything in My created world will one day be beautiful and that, if something is still ugly, through the process of evolution it will gradually become more and more beautiful. Who would any one of you be to say that the cockroaches – unlike many of you, My dear children of the Earth – in the long time of their earthly existence have not already evolved into the perfect creatures I designed them to be in the first place?

For the duration of the patriarchy your race has been nurturing lots of false beliefs. One of them was that you were appointed by Me to act as the lords and masters of the Earth. Yet, in truth none of you ever really played that role. In the beginning of your earthly education all human souls slowly evolve from the status of ugly and greedy parasites, who are unwilling to share the abundance I place before them with everybody else. 

With increasing spiritual maturity, however, you start to see for yourself that the exploitation and pillaging of Earth’s resources cannot go on forever. When at last you awaken from your spiritual slumbering, you begin to recognise the error of your ways of the past. Freely and willingly you then change your thinking and behaviour patterns from those of one who greedily grasps any of the riches and thrills Earth life has to offer into wishing for nothing more than to make good and redeem yourself and your world. The Angels and I are rejoicing each time another one of you joins the ranks of guardians and keepers of the Earth, who value and relish her beauty and wonders and want to protect them. Hallelujah! From a gluttonous over-consuming freeloader you have turned into a useful, modest living and recycling carer of your home planet. 

There is none so blind as those who will not see.
We must not close our minds, but let our thoughts be free.
For every hour that passes by our world gets a little bit older
And the time has come to realise
That beauty lies in the eyes of its beholder.

And everything is beautiful in it’s own way.
Like a starry summer night
And a snow-covered winter’s day.
Everybody is beautiful, each in their own way and
Under God’s Heaven, guidance and protection,
Our world is sure to find its way.

Ray Stevens
Adapted by Aquarius

 From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 15, 2016)

*You Are Never Alone*

‘Know that you are never alone.
God is with you, holding and comforting you,
And most of all loving you, no matter what.’

Anon.
​ 
Some people think that you, My beloved children of the Earth, are on that plane of life completely left to your own devices and can do whatever you like. This is a false belief which could not be further away from the truth. Nothing in your world or elsewhere happens perchance or by coincidence. A wise higher reason lies behind everything. And wherever you may find yourselves at any given moment, the things happening to you can only do so because they are part of My great plan of life, as well as being subject to the close scrutiny of the Angels and Masters, and many other invisible guides and helpers in the world of light. 

For educational reasons souls of different evolutionary levels are at any given time taking part in earthly life. For this reason there are always younger and less experienced souls in your midst who are still undergoing the first grade of their earthly schooling. Unaware of the true higher purpose and meaning of Earth life, it is inevitable that once in a while some of them are in danger of hunting one or the other of the animal species of your world to the brink of extinction. 

To ensure that this does not happen, the Angels inspire those of your scientists who have at least partly woken up to their true nature by giving them ideas for plans of avoiding this. As soon as one of them becomes seriously interested in the welfare of your planet and its animal population, they are ready to be used as channels through whom the wisdom of the higher and highest levels of life can flow. This is how it comes about that the development of processes like the cloning of endangered species is entrusted into the care of students who already are in the second, the middle phase of their earthly education.

For the people involved this creates opportunities for redeeming some of the negative Karma they incurred during the lifetimes they attended the lower grades. The law of Karma is a subsidiary of the main law of life, love. First and foremost this law fulfils the function of a homing device. It is the Karmic law that ensures that everything returns to its source and that in the vastness of My Creation’s space and time nothing can ever be lost for good. This includes human spirits and souls. Regardless of how long this may take every single one of them eventually returns into the conscious awareness of their oneness with Me. 

The law of Karma has nothing to do with revenge or punishment. On the contrary, it is one of opportunities for new learning and paying off old debts. All parts of My Creation are constantly seeking to balance each other and it is this law that ensures that in the end everything does. The Angels are supervising its workings and the effects it has on everything on the Earth plane. They are the ones who ensure that independent of how long this may take, the scales of life and justice for each one of you and your world are finally brought into perfect equilibrium.

As many of you know by now, the whole of My Creation consists of dualities and polarities. In Me they are working together harmoniously and are balancing each other. Unbeknown to you for a long time, the same is also at work in each one of you. Whilst you are lacking the understanding of your true nature and the forces and energies that are at work in you and affecting you during the early stages of your earthly education, the heavenly and earthly part of you are frequently struggling against each other. It takes many lifetimes before you have mastered the art of getting these two parts to function and co-operate the way they are doing in Me. 

Aware of these things, wise ones would never dream of sitting in judgement over anyone. They simply send love and healing from their own hearts and aura, and refuse to criticise or question others. Advice they only give when it has asked for, because they understand that every soul can only move forwards one small step after another and through learning from their own trials and errors. This the only way spiritual illumination in the form of wisdom, self-control and mastery can be achieved by any one of you. Most of all aspiring master souls need to become dispassionate, which makes them capable of meeting any kind of event with tranquillity. 
 
 From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 16, 2016)

_*Total Surrender To God*_
​
For a long time the Angels and Masters, together with all your other friends and helpers in the world of light, have been working on preparing you and your race for occupying your rightful place in the Universe. The spiritual beliefs of your world that previously served to separate you from each other, are in the process of changing into bridge building ones. And the awareness that on the inner level all life is one draws all of you closer together. The further you advance into the New Age, the more you will become aware that truthfully: 

There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth. 
There is only one race, the race of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy. 
 There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And I, their only born Son/Daughter.
We are one Holy Trinity, who is 
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.​
Each one of the Abrahamic religions, Judaism, Christianity and Islam is a branch of the same tree. Or to be more precise, they are twigs of the same branch of the religious tree of your world. None of them represents the tree itself. One of these religions evolved from the other and Judaism grew from the religions that existed before it. Islam, the most recent arrival, was the last one of the patriarchal religions to emerge. It does therefore not come as a surprise that it developed into the fiercest and most fearful belief system that focussed on the systematic suppression of all aspects of the feminine, and that it is the last one that tries to cling onto the in other parts of the world long outdated patriarchal customs. 

In Islam the patriarchy’s masculine lust for oppression and exploitation, dominion and empire building is attempting to have one final fling. It represents the last bulwark against granting equal rights for all My children of the Earth, which is everyone’s birthright and the most essential part of the blessings the Aquarian Age is bringing to your world. Knowing that this is the right thing to do for them, wise ones do not allow their peace of mind to be disturbed by the sabre-rattling of the warmongers. They muster themselves in patience and dispassionately watch the scenery, safe in the knowledge that it is part of My plan of life that this too will crumble away.

With the help of their inner guidance wise ones are seeing plenty of evidence that, on the principle of ‘give them enough rope and they will hang themselves, the behaviour of some of Islam’s most ardent and fanatic followers is eagerly occupied with bringing about the destruction of their belief system. These ‘freedom fighters’ without exception are first graders in the school of Earth life. The vibrations of these people will be incompatible with those of Mother Earth, once her transformation into a more etherealised form is complete. In due course these young souls will return into the world of light. 

From there they will be reincarnating onto a much younger planet where they are going to continue their education as physical beings. These young souls are unaware for what kind of ‘freedom’ they are actually fighting, when they are spreading trouble and turmoil, pain and suffering  in your world. Their behaviour sets wise ones wondering how these youngster souls would behave if they knew that their hopes and dreams are a long way from the freedom of the Aquarian Age that is going to liberate your world from all kinds of domination and oppression, especially the religious variety. Surely it is not hard to see that these people need your forgiveness, for they simply do not know what they are doing to themselves. Read more about the fate that expects them by following the link for ‘Colonising New Planets’ at the end of this chapter. 

The earthly personalities these first graders developed during their lifetime(s) on the Earth plane and every bit of the Karma they created is going to stay with them. Those who reached the lowest part of the first grade on the Earth will be taken by the Angels to their new home planet. There they will be moving up the slope that takes them to grade two. Completely new souls will be waiting to practise on them and by enduring what these newlings are handing out some of the karmic debts of the second graders may be paid. 

However, without at least a degree of awareness of My Universal laws not much of this is possible in the early stages of everyone’s spiritual development. It takes a long time before the small earthly self’s superconscious faculties start to open and you get your first inklings that there are higher and eventually highest aspects of life. This usually happens at the beginning of the final phase of the curriculum of life in physicality, the third grade.

When you have reached it you can see for yourself that it would be impossible for anyone to hold back the tide of evolution. Nobody can suppress the flow of the living waters of consciousness of My wisdom and truth, which the sign of Aquarius, the Divine Waterbearer, has been bringing to your world for some time by now. It will continue to sweep before it everything that gets in the way of the evolutionary progress of your race and world. 

The spiritual knowledge that is now coming your way shows you quite clearly that Islam is neither superior nor inferior to any of the religions that ever existed in your world. Like all others this one has been partly misunderstood and partly misinterpreted purposely for the domination and suppression of people and their beliefs. Best of all the religions of the past have been at providing humankind with endless excuses for more powerseeking and warmongering. This happened individually as well as collectively when one country was seeking dominance over another/others. Most evil of all have been and still are civil wars in which one faction of the population of a country rises against another, families and tribes destroying each other over nothing more than a belief, which in the end turns out to be based on a legend. 

To those in charge of you behind the scenes of earthly life the original concept of Islam, since its first appearance, has been that it should be a symbolism for the next step forward in your race’s spiritual development. Its basic idea is the final stride towards establishing the religion of the Aquarian Age on the Earth and with it My Kingdom of peace and goodwill towards all. This, however, cannot be achieved through endlessly praying to a force outside of yourselves, which you do not understand. 

It is the living God within, your own Highest or God Self you have all along be looking for and seeking to reconnect with. My relationship with each one of you is the most intimate and loving one you will ever have with anyone in the whole wide world. It is now within everyone’s reach and waiting to be entered into. The only way My kingdom can become a reality on the Earth is when ever more of you conduct your lives with nothing but love and compassion, kindness and generosity, tolerance and patience towards each other and everything that shares your world with you. 

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’​ 
* * *
​ 
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 17, 2016)

*The Barren Fig Tree*
​ 
St Luke 13:6-9 of the Jesus legend contains the following parable: ‘A man had a fig tree planted in his vineyard. When he came seeking fruit on it, he found none. So he said to the labourer: `Behold, for three years I have been coming and seeking fruit on this fig tree and I find none. Cut it down. Why should the ground be wasted?’ The labourer replied: ‘My lord, let it remain for this year also, until I work and fertilise it. It might bear fruit and if not, you can cut it down.’

Apparently the meaning of this tale has remained a puzzle to devout Christians, who still believe that every word of the Bible is from God and true and therefore has to be understood literally. Yet, for anyone in search of the esoteric truths that are hidden behind the surface words of all sacred texts, this parable and the tree itself provide invaluable clues to the origin of all wisdom contained not only in the Bible but also in its forerunner, the Torah of Judaism. The Jewish scriptures once emerged from various regions of the Middle Eastern countries of antiquity, where many religions proliferated. From them over time emerged the Torah, which was followed by the Bible and after a while by Islam’s Koran. Slowly but surely, all of these evolved into holy texts each in their own right. 

In the Middle East the fig tree has always been an essential part of the support of life. Because of this it is hardly surprising that it was chosen to represent not only one of the major symbols of life but also the Tree of Life. Through this the fig tree and its product, the fig leaf, crept into the Western versions of the Bible – through the backdoor, so to speak. The fig leaf in Genesis represents knowledge acquired from the tree of life. With the help of the first small piece they each picked, just one leaf each, Adam  and Eve, upon leaving paradise, a symbolism for the pre-conscious state of our oneness with God. With the leaves they cover their nudity, a metaphor for their lack of self-knowledge, self-awareness and understanding, their ignorance of themselves and also their innocence. Adam  stands for the human spirit, masculine. He is accompanied by his female counterpart, Eve, the human soul, who leave paradise together. 

Every individual life, each one of us, is a shoot of the great Tree of Life and the parable of the barren fig tree appears as a warning to our whole world. It carries the message that no matter what anyone’s beliefs may be in any given lifetime, unless a measure of learning and spiritual progress is a achieved, a lifetime can be a completely wasted one. The barren fig tree is a symbolism for all who insist on spending the whole of their present lifetime pursuing purely earthly pleasures and material gains of this, that and the other kind. 

To the wise ones in charge of humankind, the biblical references to the fig tree and its products all along were intended to act merely as teaching aids. In the time and place where the tale originated its meaning could easily be understood by the general public. That’s why the story of the Master, and many others who long before served the same purpose in our world, used the same metaphors. In the days of yore, the easiest way of explaining spiritual concepts was with the help of things people were familiar with and whose importance they understood, for example that of the fig tree. However, when these ideas were later transferred and translated into words for the consumption of Western minds, their original meaning was lost. 

How, without explaining why this should be so, was the mass of people in that world to know that no human life, like the fig tree, should be entirely bereft of good thoughts, words and deeds and therefore wholly unproductive? Our spiritual teachers could not tell us what is required from every human soul on the Earth plane, because they themselves were left in the dark about such things. So, how could we, the ordinary people, guess that the gift of another lifetime is only granted to human souls in the hope that it will bring forth some more of the rich harvest of the fruits that grow on the tree of life in the form of wisdom and understanding? That’s why it took us such a long time to find out that the only way this tree can yield its fruit to anyone is through endeavouring to learn something from every experience.

But even if someone wastes their whole lifetime with fooling, nobody is going to sit in judgement over us or condemn us. When we leave our present existence and return to our true home, the world of spirit, we ourselves together with the wise ones in charge of us, review the lifetime that has just gone and all others and lay all our performances thus far into the scales of justice. Souls who fail to learn and grow through each and every one of their earthly experiences, good and bad, positive and negative alike, either through laziness or sheer ignorance of the true purpose of life, are in for a rude awakening at that time. They will then be able to see for themselves how many of the growth opportunities of their past lifetime were thoughtlessly thrown away.

Even that, however, is by no means a wasted experience. Souls who have done this are unlikely to ever forget that life on Earth is an institution for learning and growing. They will then know and take full advantage of the fact that earthly life is the only place where negative character traces can be changed into positive ones, and weaknesses converted into strengths. Having grown much wiser, they appreciate that only through freely exploring the negative and darkest aspects of our nature in past lifetimes, we ourselves brought it about that wisdom and understanding, the fruits of the tree of life, to this day are mostly gathered through suffering. 

This too is meant to change. That’s why the Universe places the tools for bringing forth the highest, noblest and best that is in us into every soul’s own hands and encourages us to develop them to their highest potential. As ever more of us live by and obey the Universal laws, the darkness of our present level of existence is gradually dissolving. The more one finds out about the true purpose of life on the material plane, the more one feels inclined to approach all life with reverence and gratitude for the great wisdom and love that provides everything for us and brings all things into being.

Recommended Reading: 
​


[*=center]‘There Is No Judgement Day’
[*=center]‘The Tree of Life’
[*=center]‘Adam  And Eve’
 
From ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 18, 2016)

*The Budding Fig Tree*
​ 
St Luke 21:29-33, as well as St Matthew 24:32-35 and St Mark 13:28-31, brings us a parable about a budding fig tree. Here the Master tells his disciples: ‘Look at the fig tree and all other trees. When they put forth leaves, you immediately understand by them that summer is near. Even so, when these things happen you also know that the kingdom of God is near. Truly, I say to you, this generation will not pass away till all these things happen. Heaven and Earth will pass away, but my words will not pass away.’

As pointed out in the previous chapter, how can anyone be expected to understand both the stories of the barren and the budding fig tree without knowing the original meaning of the rich symbolism that hides behind the outer surface of the words? I see the labourer in the vineyard as a metaphor for the wise ones in charge of us, our Angels, Masters and guides in the world of light. To me, the life of each one of us is an offshoot of the parent tree, the Tree of Life. When, in God’s time, the winter of the existence of all saplings, i.e. young and inexperienced souls struggling with their lack of comprehension and ignorance, is over they grow into spiritual adulthood. 

Spring approaches and buds begin to appear on the little trees. They grow bigger and bigger until one fine day they burst open and lo and behold! Leaves unfold that are exactly like those of the Tree of Life. in just the same way, each leaf on the tree of life and its youngsters represents a small amount of God’s sacred wisdom and truth. When such leaves at long last unfold in every heart and soul on the Earth plane and God’s children of the Earth conduct their lives in accordance with the wisdom they are finding, God’s Kingdom on the Earth will have come. Through this parable the Universal Christ lets us know that, although our understanding of the concepts of Heaven and Earth pass away – change – with the better understanding we are finding, the ancient wisdom of God’s truth behind the words of this parable and all others is indeed eternal and will never pass away. 

The man in the barren fig tree clearly is a symbolism for the Highest. Now, had the words of the Bible, including those of the tales of the fig trees, really been written by God, rather than scribes under the orders of the elders of the early Christian church, wouldn’t the man have said: ‘Behold, for three years I have been coming and seeking fruit on this fig tree and I find none. But, do not cut it down. It shall remain for another year and be given another chance. You work and fertilise it, so that it too can bear fruit and there will never be any need for getting rid of it.’? After all, it was God who in His/Her great wisdom and immense thoughtfulness brings all life into being. God is love and the motivation for the universal laws, especially the law of Karma, is love because it ensures that no spirit and soul will ever be truly lost in the vastness of space and time.

Only when each one of us has been reconnected and is fully one again with their Highest Self, and when the buds of truth like those of our parent tree are sprouting on us to bring God’s sacred wisdom and truth directly from the heartmind of God into every soul’s own, the Kingdom will establish itself ever more firmly on the Earth. When everybody refuses to hurt or harm in thoughts, words and actions anybody and anything, and all of us project nothing but loving thoughts into the collective consciousness, the Kingdom truly has arrived and there will be peace on the Earth and goodwill to all, as prophesied a long, long time ago. 

From ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 22, 2016)

*The Rich Harvest*
​ 
That’s what awaits all human souls who willingly accept their experiences in physicality as lessons and who strive to learn something from each one of them. To view our earthly existence from the right perspective and gratefully accept the many gifts the Universe constantly brings us, one only has to open one’s inner eyes. No matter how hard our lessons may appear to be sometimes, if we but grow through them in wisdom and understanding, our consciousness expands. This is the only way human souls can make progress on their evolutionary pathway. 

If we did deny ourselves the learning every experience contains, what would be the point of being here at all? As the law of life demands evolution from all of its creatures, great and small, in the long run this is impossible in any case. Attending to our duties as God’s children of the Earth is the only way any one of us can hope to ever find its way back home into the oneness with God. The return to it at the end of its long evolutionary journey is every soul’s birthright and the reward for all the struggles that had to be encountered along the way.

Clearly, there is every point in attending diligently to our life lessons. There is nothing for it but shouldering them resolutely and focussing our vision on what lies ahead, individually and collectively. With the awareness of what life truly is all about and living ever more in harmony with the Universal laws, Earth’s suffering will eventually run out of steam and cease altogether. Each one of us will get there in due course, of that I am sure. But let’s face it, without bravely facing and tackling all our experiences, getting to know the accompanying feelings and dealing with them in the appropriate manner, we would never have found any of the wisdom that’s already ours. Now, wouldn’t that be a pity?

So, let’s roll up our sleeves and get on with our studies. Souls who refuse to do so, for whatever reasons, cannot grow. They stagnate and are in danger of wasting one of their precious lifetimes. However, as nothing in the whole of creation is ever lost or wasted, upon their return into the world of spirit the wise ones in charge of them will help them to realise this. They will be painfully aware of what they have missed and that’s how dallying souls receive one of their most valuable lessons ever, which they will never forget. In coming lifetimes they will remember and at long last seriously buckle down to what lies before them.

From ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 23, 2016)

*The Lark’s Message*
​ 
It seems that the symbolism of the lark has been popular in literature, song and mythology as well as in some of the religions of our world for a very long time. All species of larks occur in the old world and also in northern and eastern Australia, but the only true North American one is the horned lark. It carries this name because of the black stripes underneath its eyes. The meadowlark also inhabits North America, although it is more closely related to the starling, it is nonetheless regarded as a lark. The habitats of these birds vary widely and many species seems to prefer dry regions. 

The cheerful little creature, singing its heart out whilst ascending into the sky, sometimes stands for daybreak, like in Chaucer’s ‘The Knight’s Tale’: ‘The bisy larke, messager of day.’ And Shakespeare’s Sonnet 29: ‘The lark at break of day arising, from sullen Earth, sings hymns at Heaven’s gate.’ Watching the lark’s typical behaviour, it is not surprising that the bird has often been associated with lovers and the observance of love, and also with church services. Sometimes daybreak took on a religious colouring, for example in Blake’s visions of the Daughters of Albion, into a ‘spiritual daybreak’. On other occasions it appeared as a symbol of humankind’s passage from Earth to Heaven and from Heaven to Earth. For some of the Renaissance painters, for instance Domenico Ghirlandaio, the lark symbolised Christ.

Larks are known for their melodious song. They only sing during their upwards flight, unlike most other birds who only sing when perched. This way of singing reminds us to look for cheerfulness and joy in our earthly existence. Larks are also very good at mimicking other birds’ songs. Maybe this is why larks have represented messengers in mythology and the older religions of our world. In Lakota/Dakota myth, larks were the messengers of the God Itokaga or Okaga. This God represented the south wind. South is the direction of the Sun, the bringer of light and warmth that gives and supports all life on the Earth and the meadowlark is associated with all these things. It is also believed to act as a woman’s medicine that brings the gifts of beauty, fidelity, happy marriage and fertility. Encountering a meadowlark is believed to be a bringer of abundance and a rich harvest, and is therefore good news.

All birds are messengers from the world of spirit. The bird’s behaviour is one of the ways the wisdom of the Great Mother tries to tell us something about ourselves and our predestined pathway through life. To me, the lark represents the human spirit that like a stone drops from the Heavens, the higher levels of life, and form there descends into Earth life. Just before crashing into it and being killed by it, this bird shows us how the spirit is capable of catching itself. Becoming aware of its true nature again, it realises that human beings too can grow wings of a very special kind and sing. And so, with a song of praise the spirit ascends to the higher and highest levels of life. Jubilantly it rises towards Heaven to be reunited with God and healed. Lifetime after lifetime we descend to Earth life and at the end of each one of this sojourns we go home and ascend into the world of spirit. 

When the lark enters our field of vision, the way it is doing here, it has a special message to convey. The creature asks us to refuse to be dragged down and crashed by earthly concerns. It invites us to recognise them for what they truly are, namely studies that will only continue until every one of their different subjects has been sufficiently absorbed and understood by us. The lark then brings us a reminder to unfold our wings to lift ourselves above Earth life and perceive a greater view of the whole of life, so that with a song of gratitude and thanksgiving in our hearts lift not only our own spirit and soul, but those of our whole world, into the heartmind of God, the Heavens. 

Some larks have a crescent shape across their breasts, which is thought of as signifying the lunar qualities of the bird. Astrologically, the Moon is linked with the concept of the small earthly self and its personality and the lark can be an indication of the inward journey that is necessary for the discovery of the hidden self, whose symbol is the Moon, with its light and dark invisible face. This goes hand in hand with the lark’s ability and our own for singing. As this activity can be a reflection of our deep inner self, some people believe it should only be done in private. For the exploration of this part of our nature the lark encourages us to practise letting the song of our heart and soul rise into the heights. 

So, let’s have a go at this and through it tune our hearts and our innermost transmitter/receiver station into the frequency of the Angels, who are in charge of us. It has always been their task to bring the Great Mother’s wisdom and truth to us and our world. The Angels know the plan of life and us intimately. They are the ones who decide how much of the Divine wisdom and truth should be revealed at any given time. 

They also have the power of granting us the gift of understanding, inspiring us and showing us how we can do our share of making our world a more peaceful and enjoyable one for all its lifeforms. Every small effort one of us makes to rise above the desires of their lower earthly nature is an invitation to the Angels to fill our hearts and souls, and every other cell and atom of our whole being with the love and wisdom of the Great White Spirit, of whom they are as much a part as we are. 

Recommended Viewing:
​


[*=center]‘The Lark Ascending’ 
 
From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 24, 2016)

*The Lamb Of God *
​ 
All of you are on the Earth plane to bring forth your Christ nature, meaning that which is best and holy in you. When you practise it at all times and in every one of your encounters, it moves more and more into the foreground of your consciousness until you truly behave like a son/daughter of Mine and a young God in the making. Christ the redeemer has been born in your consciousness and heart. This is how in the fullness of time it will appear in all human hearts and souls. 

That is the message the Jesus legend with its image of the child in the manger in a stable at Bethlehem has been trying to bring to your world all along. Bethlehem and the stable are metaphors for the human heart, the most humble place on the Earth. Only by coming alive in human hearts can Christ the Saviour and Redeemer be born. Thus the old prophecies will be fulfilled at last.

The depiction of Jesus as the beloved lamb of God is an allegory of this final initiation that awaits every human soul at the end of its earthly education. Having grown tired of the trials and tribulations of Earth life, every soul reaches the evolutionary point when it is ready to be released from it. Freely and willingly you then turn to Me and surrender every part of your being, especially your will, to Me and My will. All your sins, i.e. the drives and urges of your lower nature, have been left behind. Through lack of use they fade ever more from your consciousness until they have been dissolved and gone from you for good. The motto ‘use it or lose it’ applies to all aspects of your being, the higher as well as the lower ones. 

And that is the only way anyone can be cleansed from the so-called ‘sins of the world’. The only desire that then fills your whole being is to serve Me as a channel for bringing healing and peace to your world. This you do whenever you help one of your spiritual siblings to rediscover their true nature, origin and destiny, as that enables them to find their own way back into the oneness with me. 

Neither Jesus, even if he ever had existed, nor anyone else can do this work for you. You alone are responsible for yourself, your character and your destiny. You on your own, with the help of the Angels and Me, have to freely and willingly walk in the footsteps of a spiritual Master and become one yourself. A Master is someone who with every passing day grows more thoughtful and considerate, kind and loving, patient and tolerant. This has always been the hidden esoteric message of the Jesus legend. 

The original idea of Islam represents the initiation when the human soul re-awakens to its true nature and re-establishes and heals their relationship with Me. The more you surrender yourself totally and unconditionally to Me, your Highest or God Self, the more your lower earthly nature fades away. As you increasingly pay attention to and follow the guidance you receive from Me, the living God within you, the earthly self slowly dies on the cross of its earthly existence. As often as not this is quite a painful death. Jesus nailed to the cross depicts this phase of your development. 

With the passing of time your trust in Me, My guidance and protection grows so much that eventually you follow the instructions you receive from within without hesitation. The more you do this and place your whole being into My loving hands, the more we grow into one. My desires and hopes, dreams and aspirations for you and your world have always striven to bring about the highest good and the greatest joy for all of you. These dreams are yours now, too.

Total surrender to God is the principle and most fundamental teaching of Islam. In Arabic, the word ‘Islam’ means submission or surrender. It has its origin in the root word ‘salam’, meaning peace and safety. Many people feel that Islam implies some sort of enslavement to Me. Yet, surrendering your whole being into My loving hands, to be guided and protected by Me and shown the way at all times has nothing to do with selling your soul into some kind of slavery. 

Many religions contain the idea of surrender to Me. To encourage it, Jewish history speaks of a time when the ancient Hebrews obeyed My commands and because of it enjoyed a long period of prosperity and stability. In Christianity, surrendering to Me is a way of putting your life into hands that are more capable than earthly ones: Mine. That is why in the Jesus legend the Master asks his disciples to surrender their livelihoods and follow him. The esoteric meaning behind these words is leaving the desires of your lower nature behind and following those of your Highest or God Self, Mine. That is what I ask from each one of you as budding Masters, each in your own right. 

Allah is the Muslim word for Me and it is true that when you obey My commands and trust My wisdom and truth, not because it is printed in an ancient book that has long become outdated, but as each one of you can now receive it intuitively and directly from Me. That is the only way any one of you can find the peace Islam promises its followers. In its original and most profound meaning this religion never did represent a one-sided relationship with Me, in which the believer is My slave. Instead of this it points to the fact that a covenant and a special agreement has always existed between humankind and Me, the Great Father/Mother of all life, and My only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ, the light of all lights. 

As you know, the law of life is love and when you endeavour to conduct your life strictly in keeping with this law by being kind and loving, thoughtful and generous, patient and tolerant to everyone you meet, all you are doing is being true to your real nature. When you are taking your character and with it your destiny into your own hands and place them into Mine, in total faith and trust that no harm will ever come to you, isn’t that freedom of the highest kind? Not by any stretch of the imagination could it be interpreted as enslavement. Many are afraid of losing their identity when they surrender their small earthly selves into My loving hands. Rest assured that this fear is totally unfounded. Read more about this by clicking the relevant link at the end of this chapter. 

When you follow the instructions you receive from Me, the living God within, through the world of your feelings, you are surrendering yourself to Me. And when you surrender your will to Mine you are doing it in exchange for the gift of living in peace and safety, and that not only in your present earthly existence but forever. Look forward to the times when you once more walk hand in hand with the Angels and Masters, your friends and helpers in the world of light, seeing them and communicating with them. If you so wish, you will be allowed to join them in their work of helping those who are struggling on the Earth plane, the same as you are doing now. I do not think anyone could wish for more.

Muslims believe that the Quran is the verbatim word of God as it was revealed to the Islamic prophet and messenger Muhammad. They also follow the sunnah teachings and practices of Muhammad as recorded in traditional accounts called hadith. Muslim is an Arabic word that means one who submits to God. Many of them to this day have yet to discover what total surrender to Me entails, namely by obeying My laws, in particular the laws of love and Karma, as well as that of equal rights and duties for all My children of the Earth.

Total surrender to Me means letting go of your small earthly self’s ambitions for self-aggrandisement, powerseeking, empire building and the endless warmongering these things bring in their wake. When instead in your visions to see yourself as unselfishly serving Me in some kind of fashion, you are ready to be used as a channel for bringing renewed hope, faith and trust to your world, so that peace and goodwill may come to it at last. That’s when you are surrendering your small earthly self and nailing it to the cross of the spiritual ignorance of Earth life. 

The more you act kind and loving, thoughtful and compassionate, tolerant and patient towards everything that crosses your path in all your daily encounters, the more God-like you are becoming. As are doing your share of establishing My kingdom on the Earth for all members of the human race and everything that shares it with you, your final loving reunion with Me grows ever closer. There is no need for anyone to wait for it until you have left the earthly plane. When I, your Highest or God Self, have finally taken over your whole being – while you are still dwelling there – you have evolved into a Christed one in your own right. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Healing – The Sacred Marriage’ 
[*=center]‘Colonising New Planets’ 



[*=center]‘We Three Kings Of Orient Are’ 
[*=center]‘Away In A Manger’ 
[*=center]‘The Purpose Of Individuality’ 
 
From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 25, 2016)

*Students And Their Teachers*
​ 
Many of you are by now aware that everything that is in Me is also in you and that this means all My characteristics and qualities, as well as My powers, including those of creation and de-creation or destruction. For a long time each one of you spends many lifetimes on the Earth plane, thinking of yourself as nothing but an earthling, and that you can do whatever you like, hurting, maiming and killing without anyone knowing about it. But eventually for each one of you comes the moment of awakening to your true nature. The scales then fall from your inner vision about your relationship with Me and the powers that have been at work within you and your life, without you having the slightest idea of why things ever happened to you and your world. 

Each one of you is a unique and precious being who is of great value to Me and loved beyond compare, and who has their own unique contribution to make in the peacemaking and healing process of your world. I granted you the gift of your present lifetime to assist you with becoming aware of your Divine inheritance, so that you may learn to handle every part of it with the greatest of care and with love, respect and devotion to Me they deserve. Because on the inner level of life all is one, in all your endeavours never forget that what is done for one is done for all. This is how it comes about that when one of you is healing, your whole world is doing the same, and even the smallest effort any one of you makes towards this end does benefit everybody. 

Every individual soul is an important part of its country’s soul and each one of the national souls belong to the soul of your whole world, which in turn is an integral part of the soul of all of Creation. As a result of the inner oneness of all life, not a single one of you will ever be able to live just for themselves. Everything any one of you thinks and does contributes towards either the evolutionary progress or the retreat of the greater soul. Every small step you take towards becoming more God-like, for example by endeavouring to be good and kind at all times and think high and noble thoughts only, raises not only your own soul and that of your world into My loving heart, but also the soul of the whole of Creation.

As you know, life on Earth is a school and a place of learning and all those in it, without exception, are My beloved children of the Earth. Know that no two evolutionary pathways throughout the whole of My Creation could ever be alike. The whole of humankind is one great family and those who at any given time are walking the Earth are there to assist others with their task of learning and growing in wisdom and understanding. 

In this institution life itself is the teacher and at all times each one of you is simultaneously acting as student and teacher for those around them. And it is for this reason that at any given time some very young and inexperienced souls, maybe completely new ones exist in your midst. The same as in any earthly educational establishment this one consists of different grades and classes of learning. The first ones for beginners are followed by those that serve souls who have reached the middle ground. 

The task of the most highly evolved souls in top grade three is to lead by good example. They need to show their younger siblings the right way of behaving themselves and conducting their lives in a fashion that with the passing of time enables them to develop into true sons/daughters of God. The ultimate duty of each one of you is to do your best to bring your own small peace of Heaven down to the Earth and thus doing your share of establishing God’s kingdom ever more firmly on your planet. 

Taking every word of the Bible literally for a long time has been a necessary part of the earthly education of the earliest stages of humankind’s development, so to speak your spiritual infancy, childhood and adolescence. As you mature and gradually grow into spiritual adulthood, you begin to realise that the truth of the words of the Bible and all other sacred texts of your world is hidden behind their surface words in the form of higher esoteric meanings. Having become aware of this, wise ones in every one of their daily encounters do not overlook that to this day many of the people they encounter are still working their way through the early stages of the earthly curriculum. They know that it is because of this that such spiritual youngsters – even though they may be a hundred years old – believe that every word of the sacred texts before them is true and based on historical facts. 

Those who re-awake to their true nature soon begin to realise that literalism has actually been a way of temporarily bringing humankind’s spiritual progress to a halt. It is the kind of belief that puts human souls into a state of stagnation, because for some time they are denied access to taking responsibility for themselves. This stops them from prematurely becoming aware of their own Christ nature and through growing ever more God-like develop into a Christed one in their own right. That is the only way you and your world will ever be saved and redeemed, not by Me but by each one of you yourselves. 

And now, please pause for a moment and take a closer inspection of your world. You can then not help noticing that the behaviour, actions and reactions of those who share Earth life with you reveals those who are your younger siblings in the human family and what kind of life lessons they are presently attending. Showing tolerance towards such youngsters, regardless of what someone’s age in Earth terms may be, being patient with them and forgiving their transgressions does not mean that you condone their deeds. Wise ones do not need to be reminded that they, the same as you, have come from love and that one day they too will have matured sufficiently to become aware of their true nature again. We shall return to the theme of your younger siblings shortly.

Humankind’s true nature is love and the only way of doing justice to it is when you love and show understanding and compassion, kindness and tolerance towards everybody, human beings and animals alike. You practise these things each time you forgive one of your younger siblings, the same as you are always forgiven by the Angels and Me, even for your worst misdemeanours of the past or present. Once you have learnt to truly love from the heart you know for yourself why it has been said that love understands all and forgives all. It does this because it understands – it could not be any other way.

Having reached your present level of awareness, you can see how even in the year 2016 of Earth time the warmongers of your world and the principles they represent are beginning to look ever more like creatures from the past, veritable dinosaurs and their beliefs. The time will soon come when humankind learns how to use the creativity and ingenuity I have always so generously bestowed upon each one of you, for positive, constructive and peaceful purposes, in preference to the negative ways of the past of hurting and maiming, killing and destroying each other. Immense strides forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life will then be possible for all of you much more rapidly.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center] ‘The School Of Earth Life’
 
From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 29, 2016)

*My House Of Many Mansions*
​ 
The majority of those of you who are presently spending another lifetime on the Earth plane are unaware that the whole of Creation is teaming with life that to this day is invisible to earthly eyes. Because of this many earthlings to this day refuse to believe in their existence. How wrong they are! But in due course they too will discover this for themselves. 

What I am speaking about is the realm of the Angels and Masters and all manner of other beings, who are more highly evolved than most of you on the Earth plane still are. The creatures who for a long time have been known by some of you as fairies and elves are part of this higher kingdom of life. They belong to the vast family of nature spirits, who have always been at work behind the scenes of humankind’s earthly existence. They are the ones who provide for all the true needs of every one of Mother Earth’s children, human, animal and plant life alike.

By day and night these creatures are beavering away without ever resting or sleeping. Because they do not belong to the physical aspect of earthly life, they have no need for physical bodies. They alone get tired and worn out and even become ill, if they do not get sufficient rest. The beings behind the scenes are part of Me, the same as you are. The main difference between them and you is that they are drawing their energies directly from Me, the Great Light and the Sun behind all Suns. This is a supply that quite literally is endless and will never run out. And there will come a time when you will be sustained the same way.

Your race’s other world and true home, the world of spirit or light, also belongs to the Earth plane. This is where the Angels and Masters in charge of humankind are at work. They in turn are under the direction of the Angels on yet higher and the highest levels of life. Together with your guides, friends and helpers the angelic hierarchy is caring for and serving humankinds spiritual development. They are constantly accompanying and guiding all of you through your happiest moments as well as the most painful and traumatic lessons that have to be gone through in the great school of earthly life. 

The whole of Creation is My house and it consists of a great variety of mansions on many different levels. One of them is Mother Earth with her rich multitude of manifestations of life. Throughout the Universe there are millions of such mansions, most of which are still waiting to be discovered and explored by you. How about that for an inviting and exciting thought? As soon as you begin to perceive life from the spiritual viewpoint, you will be able to see for yourself that the things I am telling you about here in truth could not be any other way. 

Many of you, My beloved children of the Earth, think of yourselves as incredibly clever. This you do in spite of the fact that in your current state of development you actually know and understand very little of the true realities of life and the things that are really important. By this I mean that which for Earth life’s limited field of vision is taking place behind its scenes, the spiritual aspects of life. As you are about to find out, these are by far life’s most important and interesting ones. The evolutionary pathway for human souls is a journey of discovery. It starts off with each one of you individually having to take part in and becoming familiar with the lowest, most despicable and negative characteristics of your lower earthly nature, as well as everybody else’s. The kind of adventuring this involves familiarises you with them. 

However, unbeknown to you for a very long time, you have always steadily been moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. You climb out of the abyss of human suffering, on its giving and receiving end, continues until the good and positive traits of your Christ nature begin to come to the fore of your consciousness. In the course of many lifetimes you learn how to develop them and this continues until you have brought forth from within you the finest, noblest and highest qualities of human nature. When this has been achieved you have become a true daughter/son of the living God on the Earth. 

The ultimate aim of for each one of you is to fully integrate every characteristic of human nature, the highest as well as the lowest. When you are in charge of all of them, you have evolved into a perfect or whole and holy, a Christed one in your own right. It stands to reason that such a monumental task cannot possibly be carried out in one single lifetime. This may take thousands of them, maybe more. You are not to know how many, but one thing is sure and that is that all of you get there in the end. 

How long do you think it might have taken you to develop from the earliest and most primitive stages of your earthly beingness into the splendid and adorable creature you are now? Let no-one run away with the illusion that any one of you was instantly created like this, because that is simply not true. And when you look around you, if it sometimes seems as if the evolutionary spiral of life were taking humankind in a downwards rather than upwards direction, this is due to the fact that at any given time there is a steady inflow of young and inexperienced souls onto the Earth plane. 

Wise ones appreciate that for many souls it is their first lifetime in earthly life. This helps them to react with tolerance and patience, mercifully and with understanding towards anyone they recognise as being less experienced than they are. Aware that each one of you is on a different evolutionary level, such wise ones appreciate the presence of these youngsters because they are providing the tests and trials that are needed by the more advanced students in the school of earthly life. The behaviour of the older souls towards their younger siblings reveals to those in charge behind the scenes which evolutionary level any one of you truly has reached.

The Karma created during the earliest phases of your development draws you back into taking part and experiencing life in physicality, time and again. More Karma, good and positive as well as destructive and negative, is created each time round. It all depends on the degree of difficulties of your lessons. As you move slowly but surely move ever forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life, every aspect of the spiritual debts that are thus incurred have to be redeemed by you eventually. Only when the last bit of that which you owe has been duly attended to, will you be allowed to leave earthly life with its desires and urges of your lower animal nature behind. 

Until you have grown into spiritual adulthood and with it a sufficiently high spiritual evolutionary level, so that Earth life can no longer teach you anything, for each one of you there will always be more lifetimes. But eventually all of you will be able to proceed onwards to lessons of a more elevated nature on the higher and eventually highest levels of life. 

 From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 31, 2016)

*The Archangel Michael’s Sword Of Truth*
​ 
The sword the Archangel Michael wields represents spiritual truth. For the time being, I the Universal Christ, can only get the Angel to place this tool into a limited number of hands that are ready to receive it. But in due course even the last one of you will have tuned the receiver/transmitter station of their earthly mind into My frequency, so that the Angels around  My throne can at last bring My truth to all of you. I takes a long time until the Divine spark in human souls during their lifetimes on the Earth stirs from its slumbers and the child in the manger, the Christ child is born in your hearts. 

To this day there are many in your midst who to this day have the greatest difficulties grasping that with My will and the help of the Angels all things are possible, every crooked corner can be made straight and any condition healed. Although for the time being these people are finding it impossible to believe that this could be true when they can see, with their limited earthly perception, that so much is amiss with your world and in their view downright wrong. Take heart, for these souls the moment will also come when their inner vision opens and they too will understand that in spite of what they are witnessing around them, life on the earthly plane – the same as everywhere else – is unfolding in accordance with My great plan. 

The Archangel Michael’s sword of truth will eventually enable even the last one of you to cut through the Gordion Knot of prejudices, superstitions and false beliefs that has held humankind in bondage to their earthly existence for long enough now. For sufficiently evolved souls the time has come for setting themselves free. That’s why the Angels are placing the sword of truth into their hands so that they can begin to cut themselves and the whole of your world free. 

The Gordion knot gave its name to a proverbial term for problems that can only be solved by a bold action. In 333 BC Alexander the Great, on his march through Anatolia reached Gordium, the capital of Phrygia. There he was shown the chariot of the ancient founder of the city, Gordius. The yoke of the vehicle was lashed to the pole by means of an intricate knot whose end was hidden. According to a local tradition, this knot could only be untied by someone who was going to be the future conqueror and ruler of Asia. It is thought that Alexander sliced through the knot with his sword and this how the expression ‘cutting the Gordian knot’ came to denote finding bold solutions to complicated problems.

Be that as it may, whatever you do spiritually has to be for real and the spiritual truth you receive directly from Me, through your inner guidance, is the St. Michael’s sword the Angels and I are placing into your hands. When it is correctly applied, i.e. unselfishly, with honesty and integrity for the highest good of all, this weapon guards and protects you in every crisis you may yet have to encounter. It provides you with the strength of the Great Mother’s wisdom and love, which helps you to overcome all obstacles on the inner and outer planes of your existence. Therefore, do not be afraid of anything, but attune yourself to the Angels, so that they can work through you and show you how to manifest their power in your daily life.

As the Divine spark in ever more of you awakens and develops into a small still flame of love, My light in you grows ever brighter, so much so that it gradually dissolves all darkness of the earthly life around you. The dream I have for you, My beloved children of the Earth, consists of a flood of light, joy and thanksgiving that increasingly flows from all human hearts and souls on the Earth plane. The spiritual light of My wisdom and truth that for some time has been dawning in your world can be likened to a beautiful sunrise. My light is flowing ever more powerfully into each one of you and from there into the whole of your planet. And the Angels and I rejoice that the dark night of humankind’s and the Earth’s spiritual winter is almost over.

You are all individuals and each one of you on their own, though hand in hand with the Angels and Me, has to pass through their very own mystical soul experiences. To encourage you to persevere, we occasionally allow you to catch glimpses of My eternal light and the heavenly splendour and glory that are waiting for each one of you on the highest planes of life. When this happens, for fleeting moments you have the impression of knowing and understanding the way of all things, as indeed you do during these breathtaking occurrences. They are sometimes given to earthly souls to give them a better idea of the bliss of the place that is their true home. This place has always been waiting for each one of you at the end of another lifetime on the Earth. There would be no point in trying to hold on to such precious visions. It is impossible because they are a matter of feelings that cannot be described in the words that are available to you. 

The spiritual development of every soul proceeds in a different manner and each one of you has to follow their own individual path back home into the oneness with Me. Truly, there is no point in attempting to design plans for the enlargement of spiritual powers that would work for all of you. And any kind of endeavour at trying to bring the whole of humankind onto one particular spiritual pathway, if need be by force, is bound to fail. It is part of My great plan of life that each one of you can only see the highest levels of life Great White Light through their own individually shaped and coloured window of perception. All of you together, but still each one at their own sweet pace, is constantly moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral. This continues until for you the rays of My light have finally become a single one, the Great White Light, in whom all colours of the rainbow are blended into one.

Do not allow the heaviness of Mother Earth’s vibrations to keep you tied down, but try to release yourself from them. This you do by constantly seeking My help and guidance and bringing forth from deep within your own being the highest and the best you are capable of. Reach up to the highest forces of life, the vibrant power of the Angels and Masters, so they can help you to resolve all earthly concerns and issues. They are happy to assist anyone who wishes to evolve into a Master soul and a Christed one in their own right. This you do when you walk in the footsteps and follow the example of a Master soul, like the one depicted by the Jesus legend. Showing you how to go about it has always been the true purpose and meaning behind this tale. 

Although the Masters in the world of light dwell on a higher plane of life, do not think of them as something super-human. In truth they are probably more human than any one of you who is still treading the pathway of evolving into a Master soul in its own right. They have travelled the same road as you are doing now and therefore had the same obstacles to overcome and the stones that are cutting your feet now, also once made theirs bleed and hurt. Master souls are not some kind of magnificent beings who dwell apart from humankind. True to their real nature, they are tender souls who empathise and feel with you in every hardship and disappointment you have to endure. They know your weaknesses and they enjoy your strengths. The Masters of the spirit groups that support you invite you into their aura, so that you may learn to love they way do, totally and unconditionally, like Me. 

And when you walk hand in hand with the Angels and them, and practise your truth in all you do, with the passing of time they are going to help you to develop the art of listening to the spoken words of the highest forces of Creation. You will then be able to tune into their thoughts that are traversing the ethers on the inner plane of life. If you still needed it, this will provide you with some definite proof of the Angels and Masters at work. In your daily spiritual practice, quiet reflections and meditations communicate with them. This does in no way set you apart from the events of everyday life around you. As time goes by, it will help you to become ever more powerfully conscious of the all-pervading spiritual forces that are constantly working behind the scenes of earthly life.

This is how the wheel of life and progress, whose symbol is the astrological zodiac, will keep turning forever. Out of the long chain of the experiences of many lifetimes every one of you, My beloved children of the Earth, eventually reaps the rewards and blessings that your own Divine characteristics and consciousness are creating and then bringing to you. To all of you in the end this process takes you into the perfect unions and the peaceful and harmonious existence your soul has been yearning for and dreaming of in the course of many lifetimes. 

And because the law of evolution demands that whenever one earthly lesson has been learned by one of you, their spirit and soul has to move on to their next educational phase. That is why people at times cannot help behaving in a manner that is hard or even impossible to understand by those around them. Being aware of this, wise ones are tolerant and refuse to criticise or sit in judgement over anyone. They know only too well that the only freedom of choice you have in earthly life is how to respond to any of the experiences that come your way. Recognising the guiding hand of the Divine behind all happenings on the Earth plane enables wise ones to walk the pathway of their lives humbly and to cultivate nothing but love and compassion, tolerance and forgiveness in all their encounters.

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 1, 2016)

*The Voice Of The Great Mother’s Wisdom Speaks*

*Part One - **Peace Of Mind

* _*Peace of Mine*_
A thousand years from yesterday
I stumbled through today
without a hand to hold
no one to show the way

In sorrow I have walked
with fear close behind
searching in desperation
to find this peace of mine

In a world full of chaos
I searched for a quiet place
where at last my soul could heal
and my pain would be erased

In the silence of the mountains
I searched for the face of God
saw in the infinite star filled sky
paths where angels trod

Peace was not on the mountain
I am still a hollow shell
angels walk the heavens
but Freaks are lost in hell

Poem by Julia / Firemajic WF
The rest by Aquarius
​ Shortly after Julia had poured her pain and frustration into this poem, the Great Mother came to her in dreamtime. The Mother was wearing a gown of sky-blue and looked like Julia's earthly mother, who departed from this plane of life many years ago. Aware that our spirit guides talk to us in symbolisms, she knew it was the Great Mother’s wisdom who had come to visit her. This is what the Mother said: ‘My beloved child, you climbed many mountains in search of God, but God is in everything and the aspect of the Divine you are looking for cannot be found in the world around you. The only way of finding is by climbing your inner mountains that consist of rising above the desires of your small earthly self and its fears. Inside your own heart is the only place in the whole of Creation where redemption, salvation and peace can be found by all human souls. 

‘Dearest, you alone are responsible for yourself and your life. Everything that has ever been in it was created by you in other lifetimes when you were getting to know yourself. First the characteristics of your lower nature have to be explored by each one of you. Refusing to accept the responsibility for the pain you caused others during those lifetimes and playing the drama queen or king in this one is not going to get you anywhere. For as long as you remain stuck in the false belief that you are some kind of a freak or aberration of human nature, when in truth there are no such things, the evolutionary progress that is potentially is at a halt. 

‘Everything that exists on the Earth plane is there for a specific reason and serves a wise higher purpose, namely to provide certain lessons for one or two, sometimes many or maybe even all of you. On your planet there are only children of the Great Father and Me. All of them are attending the school of earthly life. The plan of life for humankind provides that none of you should ever be alone, unassisted and unsupervised. In all your experimentations and explorations you will only ever be allowed to go so far and no further. Without this your race in its unevolved state and unaware that all of you are responsible for every one of your thoughts, words and actions, would be far too dangerous for the rest of Creation. Although in your present state you cannot see the wise ones in charge of you who are watching over every step of each one of you, rest assured that they are there nonetheless. 

‘Individually and collectively, each time you are reaching one of the boundaries set by the plan, you are running into obstacles that feel like a brick wall. Quite rightly this is recognised even by less experienced souls as having been caused by something that is beyond humankind’s control, known as force majeure. This is how, with the passing of time, you will find out that you will not be allowed to maltreat other planets the way you have done and are doing to this day with your home planet. 

‘Because the inhabitants of other planets are invisible to earthly eyes, humankind assumes that there are none. You could not be more mistaken. Visiting these beings and their planets will have to wait until you have matured into spiritual adulthood and are capable of coming as friends and guests. Worlds of many different kinds are waiting to be explored by you, not merely the planets of your own solar system but others in far distant galaxies. In due course you will be visiting planets that Earth’s people have not yet heard of. 

‘As you can see, humankind has much to look forward to. Physical bodies will not be needed for your interstellar travelling and exchanges, neither will clumsy spaceships and shuttles. Once Earth’s transformation is complete, the physical bodies that have been serving you so well as vehicles for getting around on the Earth in the course of many lifetimes will no longer be required. You will permanently be living in the body you are presently wearing like a garment underneath the outer shell of your physical body. This body consists of a finer and lighter substance known as ether that vibrates at a much higher frequency than the cells and atoms of the body you inhabit now. 

‘Interpenetrating all physical elements of the Earth are finer ones that cannot be perceived by ordinary human senses in earthly life, only by those who have developed what is known in your world as the sixth or psychic sense or intuition. Earth life has four elements, Earth and Water, Fire and Air. The element Air contains an ether that is finer than the air you breathe, which can be registered. This is impossible with the finer ether. Something similar applies to the other elements Earth, Water and Fire. Behind the physical substance of everything that exists in earthly life is a finer material and from the ether in the Air element the nature spirits are created. Theirs is the etheric world and that is where they are at work. 

‘Every one of you has the right to take part in earthly life and is provided with its own curriculum that has been specifically designed for your particular evolutionary requirements. Each minor plan is drawn up by your Highest or God Self and the wise ones in charge of your development. Because they love you and know the way, they are constantly trying to help you move forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. This process spans many earthly lifetimes in the course of which your higher and lower self, the two aspects of your nature, are slowly but surely drawing closer together. They eventually heal together into one and the sacred marriage between Heaven and Earth is taking place.

 From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 4, 2016)

*The Voice Of The Great Mother’s Wisdom Speaks -  **Part Two*

*Developing The Human Christ Nature*
​ 
‘Through developing the highest aspect of your being, your Christ nature, each one of you in its own right is entitled to find redemption and salvation from the cruel and destructive demands of their lower earthly nature. That alone can bring the healing and peace, love and happiness all of you are dreaming of and are spending time on the Earth plane to seek. Nobody is exempt from the duty of developing this part of themselves. But this cannot happen until you stop searching on the outer level of life for someone to save and redeem you, especially Jesus. 

‘The story of the Master’s life is but a legend. He is a symbol and the archetypal representation of everyone’s own higher nature. As a being that walked the Earth he could never have existed for the simple reason that the great plan of life decrees that there should only ever be one saviour and redeemer, namely everyone’s own Christ nature. This part of you has been waiting to come alive for long enough. Stop hesitating and procrastinating. The time is now for taking responsibility, looking within and bringing forth the best that is within you, for that is your Christ nature. It alone can act as your healer, saviour and redeemer. There is no-one who can do this work for you. 

 ‘Take charge of every aspect of your nature and set yourself free by accepting that everything in your life was created by you. You are its creator and therefore the only one who can redeem it. The suffering you have endured for such a long time is your redemption. It has taught what it feels like when the cruelties you once inflicted upon others returned to you earlier in your present lifetime. Enduring what this brought to you has been your redemption. With this the time for you has come to start forgiving those who sinned against you and also to forgive yourself for setting the wheels of fate in motion. 

‘That’s probably the most difficult task you ever had to carry out. Whenever you weaken in your determination to forgive, remind yourself of Mahatma Gandhi’s words: ‘The weak can never forgive. Forgiveness is the attribute of the strong.’ Forgiving is the only thing that can free humankind’s vibrations from the downwards drag of the lower self’s desires for revenge and retribution. Until the energies you emit have been purified sufficiently, you will be unable to take part in lessons of a more elevated nature for the unfoldment of the higher aspects of your nature. Whenever you are stuck with anything, ask the Angels to show you the way. They are not allowed to do the work for you or interfere with your pathway through life, but they are always ready and willing to stand by anyone to grant the gift of their strength and courage. All you have to do is ask. 

‘When you have healed yourself, you will be ready to share the light – the knowledge you have gained from your learning – with those who are still struggling the way you once did. It is through their own healing that wounded ones eventually transform themselves into healers and teachers, saviours and redeemers not only of themselves but of everybody. The spiritual development of each one of you is an essential part of your planet’s spiritualisation. When one of you is healing, your whole world is healing with you. Sharing your learning with those around you helps them to do the same for themselves and that’s how eventually each one of you turns into a saviour and redeemer of your whole world. 

‘The Great Father is My counterpart whose thoughts can never go astray and because you are part of Him and Me, you can never get lost in the vastness of space and time either. Each human life comes into being as the result of a Divine thought and can be likened to a pebble that has been dropped into a still pool of water. Every one of your thoughts, words and actions bears the imprint of your own unique vibration that creates a ripple and the Universal law of cause and effect ensures that in the fullness of time each ripple returns to you, in one form or another.

‘All of you are part of the whole that is known in your world as God or the Universe. The earthly part of your being is limited and finite in time and space. It experiences itself through the world of your thoughts and feelings as something that is separate from the rest of humankind and all life. But this is merely part of the illusion of Earth life which was created to help you become aware that each one of you is an individual being. It is a false belief that for a long time keeps your spirit and soul imprisoned and tied to your earthly self’s responses to the will and wishes of your lower nature. 

‘In that limited state of existence your ability to love is still restricted to those around you, but you are meant to expand your mental/spiritual horizons whilst walking the Earth. You need to free yourself of the yoke of the false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions that abound there and which you too have been carrying around with you for far too long. Becoming aware that on the inner level all life is one awakens in you the desire to embrace with love and compassion all living creatures, the whole of your world and the rest of Creation.

‘The things I am telling you here are providing you with the key for unlocking the door of your inner prison. It’s entirely up to you whether you use it or not, but whatever you decide to do, know that you will always be loved beyond measure.’

As the dot on the ‘i’ of the above, the 4[SUP]th[/SUP] July 2016 Monday Thought from the White Eagle Group of spirit guides landed in my inbox just when I was putting the finishing touches to this new part of my jottings. The following is the essence of its message: ‘Although for a long time during your earthly lifetimes it feels as if you were wandering in the wilderness, God never leaves you. The Universal Christ is the only born Son of the Great Father/Mother of all life. And the wisdom and truth of the Great Mother is the light that shines for each one of you by night and by day, always has done and forever will do. It illuminates your world as much today as it did in the days of ancient Egyptian mythology with the Isis and Osiris legend. Osiris represents the masculine aspect of the Divine Trinity, the power and will of God the Father. Isis is His counterpart, the Goddess and Mother, the eternal fountain of wisdom truth. The light of the Christ Star radiates both these aspects into each one of you and your world.

‘The Christ Spirit says to you, now as it has ever done: ‘You are God and I am God. If you want to see God, look into the mirror. I am part of you and you are part of Me. I am the living God, the truth and the love within you. My coming alive in your heart resurrects your conscious awareness of the fact that you are an immortal and eternal being.’

Inspired by and dedicated to
Julia Firemajic WF
With love and light,
Aquarius 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Walking Away From Drama’
[*=center]‘Healing – The Sacred Marriage’
[*=center]‘Forgiveness Grows From Understanding’
[*=center]‘The Art Of Forgiveness’
[*=center]‘The Law Of Karma’
[*=center]‘Mercy’
[*=center]‘Colonising New Planets’
 
From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 5, 2016)

*The Transmutation Of Karma*
​ 
The essence of White Eagle ‘Spiritual Unfoldment 4 – Sayings of the Gentle Brother’: ‘It is so easy to judge the actions of others, but endeavour to refrain from judgment. Because of your oneness on the inner level, whenever you are condemning others you are in truth doing it to yourself. Strive to be tolerant and let flow from your heart the gentle spirit of the master soul the Jesus legend portrayed. Jesus is a symbolism for the archetypal Christ, your own Christ nature, a master soul who in women and men alike can only be made whole and perfect through everyone’s own efforts. 

‘The story how a highly evolved and perfected soul would behave in earthly life when it incarnates there is a demonstration of what can be attained when you simply follow the example of the gentle and loving ways of Jesus, one of the many symbols of the Universal Christ.

‘Forgive, dear children of the Earth, forgive. Whatever is in your heart, whichever way you may feel towards anyone, possibly with justification according to the standards of earthly life, pray to forgive, just like the Jesus legend teaches in the Lord’s Prayer: ‘Forgive us our trespasses, as we forgive those who trespass against us.’ Know that in forgiving others you are releasing yourself. So long as you sit in judgment over others and refuse to forgive, the Universal laws will bring the same back to you, as all life is ruled by these laws which say: ‘As you give, so you receive.’ Therefore, as soon as you feel forgiveness that comes from your heart and soul, you are releasing each other from the bondage of your joint Karma.

‘Karma is transmuted when you learn to think and act with love from the spiritual aspect of your own nature. The Jesus story points the way. All of you are on the Earth plane to learn how to live like a true Master who is all compassion and kindness, gentleness and love. The legend tells us that Jesus looked into the soul of his friends, of all who drew close to him and saw their suffering, more than merely that of the presence. He could see their whole evolutionary pathway, their Karma and what made them behave the way they did. The tale of the Master shows you how to react to people and life in general with compassion and forgiveness.

‘This is often difficult, but as soon as forgiveness enters the human heart, the spirit and soul that for a very long time has been in bondage and stretched upon the cross of suffering is released and set free. So, look into people’s hearts, love them and forgive.’ 

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 6, 2016)

*Risks*

‘If you win, you will be happy.
If you lose, you will be wise.’
Anon.

To the small earthly self life frequently is 
A risky and scary business.
That’s why we usually dislike and resent the changes
The Universe has in store for us, 
So that we may learn and grow 
From as many and varied experiences as possible. 
While the personality, our small earthly self,
Detests the changes, our spirit and soul rejoice,
Because they understand that this is the only way 
The earthly self will ever discover its own true nature.

Risks have to be taken so that our approach to life 
And the way we perceive its purpose transforms itself. 
We need to shed the deeply ingrained wrong thinking 
And behaviour patterns, prejudices and false beliefs 
That create the obstacles and difficulties in our lives.
We have to say goodbye to anything that has outlived
Its usefulness, including people and places. 

It is true that that life can be a risky thing when 
Laughing sometimes carries the risk of appearing foolish,
Weeping may come across as sentimentality,
Reaching out for others to become involved with them
And exposing one’s feelings could reveal too much of our true self. 
Hoping means risking despair.
Trying means risking failure. 
Living brings the risk of dying.

So what? 
Risks have to be taken. 
The greatest hazard in life is risking nothing.
The one who risks nothing,
Does nothing, has nothing and is nothing.
Souls who hope that in this way they can avoid
The suffering and sorrows of this world are mistaken,
As these things are a necessary part of human growth and evolution.
The only thing that can be achieved by risking nothing
Is avoiding precious opportunities for
Learning, changing, growing, loving and living.

Souls who allow themselves to remain enslaved and enchained
By their false beliefs, rigid opinions and prejudices
Forfeit the only freedom we truly have and that is
The spiritual freedom to think and believe what our inner Self tells us is true,
And having the courage to act upon the knowledge
That we have come from love and that love alone can show us the way 
Home into what we always have been and forever will remain: 
Spirit and soul.

Only those who are willing to take the risk
Of loving all life the way our Creator loves us, 
Unconditionally and wisely, 
Can truly be free.

Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 7, 2016)

*Come To The Edge*

‘Come to the edge,’ He said.
They said: ‘We are afraid.’
‘Come to the edge,’ He said.
They came . . .
He pushed them . . .
And they flew.

Guillaume Apollinaire 1880 – 1918
French poet, playwright, short story writer, novelist and art critic

* * *

Come to the edge.
We might fall.
Come to the edge.
It’s too high!

Come to the edge!
And they came.
And we pushed.
And they flew.

Christopher Logue 
1926 – 2011

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 9, 2016)

*Light Up Our World
*
Healers are beacons of light.
As still flames they hold our world in peace and light,
Lifting it into the heartmind of God.
Be that light.

Each time we pray for someone, 
We light a candle within
And project our loving thoughts 
Into the Universe.

We thus create seeds of light
That touch down somewhere and germinate.
These seeds have grown in our heart,
Our very own centre of light.

With every prayer and loving thought
That is sent anywhere
Our light grows more powerful,
Until eventually we have evolved into
A blazing Star in its own right.

​ *Affirmation
*
Hand in hand with God and the Angels I am filling
Every cell and atom of our world with golden healing light.
In perfect and natural ways it restores, regenerates and heals 
Everything that is in need of it,
Including all parts of my whole being. 
Miracle now follows miracle 
And wonderful happenings shall never cease. ​ 
We are told in the Jesus legend St. John 14:12: ‘Whoever believes in me, those works which I have done he will also do, and he will do greater works than these, because I am going to the presence of my Father.’ These words reveal to us how every one of us eventually has to do their share of healing our whole world. This process has been taking place for quite some time by now and that is the greatest miracle that has ever taken place on the Earth plane. When we behave in increasingly peaceful ways and make an effort to think kind and loving thoughts only, we are making a valuable contribution towards bringing our new and peaceful world into being. 

With the help and will of God and the Angels all things are possible and mountains of false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions can and will be removed. In the course of our long evolution huge amounts of these things have accumulated in the consciousness of our race and our world. The best news of all is that through the spiritual knowledge that is now coming our way ever more powerfully, more and more of them are dissolving. And should anyone ask you: ‘By whom shall humankind’s most treasured and ancient dream of a harmonious and peaceful world be brought about?’ tell them: ‘By none other than the likes of you and me.’

The essence of a teaching of the White Eagle group of spirit guides that came to me through the Lodge in the year 2007: ‘In every one of your thoughts, words and actions do your share of blessing and healing our world by prayerfully striking the heavenly chord of love. Whenever you do this, you will be able to sense the closeness of the Angels and Master, friends and helpers in the world of light, who are working with you. All healers are known to them and under God’s command you are being used as channels of healing. This means that the white ether, God’s white magic, is flowing through you and you are acting as one of God’s instruments. Always be true to your real nature and the I AM, the Christ Spirit or living God within you. Whenever you sound the true note of your spirit and soul, pure spirit rays and vibrations are released from your loving heart.’

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Letting Our Inner Light Shine’ 
 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 12, 2016)

*Letting Our Inner Light Shine*
​ 
Nelson Mandela in his Inaugural Address, which by the way was taken from ‘A Return to Love’ by Marianne Williamson, said: ‘Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate, but that we are powerful beyond measure. It’s our light, not our darkness, that most frightens us. We ask ourselves: ‘Who am I to be brilliant, beautiful, talented and fabulous?’ Actually, who are you not to be? You are a child of the Universe and playing small doesn’t serve the world. There is nothing enlightening about shrinking, so that other people won’t feel insecure around you. We are born to make manifest the glory of the Universe that is within us. It’s not just in some of us: it is in everyone. And as we let our own light shine, we unconsciously give other people permission to do the same. And as we are liberated from our own fear, our presence automatically liberates others.’ 

Through our inner connection with the Source of all life, not just a selected few but each one of us is potentially a receiving station for the Divine wisdom that constantly flows directly from there into the whole of Creation. Bearing in mind that in the fullness of time, everybody will be acting as Its channel, to me, the message Mandela used is a prophecy of things to come on the Earth plane, when each one of us will be powerful beyond measure. Yet, this will not happen through some kind of magic, but has to be conscientiously worked on by every individual soul. Each has to strive to bring forth the best from within themselves and leave the selfish desires of their earthly nature behind. 

The purpose of this existence is learning to serve the highest good of the whole and seeking to work unselfishly to make our world a better place for all. The more we endeavour to do this, the better we can be used as channels of light, through which the inspiration of the Highest flows into the consciousness of our race and world. The Spirit of the Universal Christ is waiting to come alive within everyone of us, so it can guide us intuitively to show the way through right thoughts, words and actions. Just like the Master of the Jesus legend, on our own we are nothing and can do nothing. If we can resist the temptation to use what comes to us for self-glorification and prefer to celebrate and glorify God’s infinite power, wisdom and love, we can evolve into an increasingly powerful force in the blessing and healing of our world.

This applies especially to souls who in this lifetime are destined to learn their lessons through working upfront and in leading positions. But it is just as relevant to those who humbly, modestly and unseen by most earthly eyes serve in the background and behind the scenes of public life, to do their share of bringing our peaceful new world into being. Let’s spare a loving thought for the leaders of our world and the special tests and trials they constantly have to face, to help the wise ones in charge of us to establish what degree of spiritual maturity each one has reached. How many of them are as yet capable of serving the Highest rather than putting their own selfish interests first?

The essence of a White Eagle teaching from ‘The Golden Harvest – Creation, not Destruction’ confirms this: ‘The Creation legend of the Abrahamic religions tells you that God breathed into Adam the breath of life. Our Creator breathes the same into you when you hold the thought of humankind’s perfect spirit life in your mind and heart. Like the Master of the Jesus legend you will then be able to say: ‘I and my Father are one. I am in the Father and the Father is in me.’ 

‘Hold fast to this realisation of the life and light within you. Let your inner light shine so that it can manifest itself in your world. Each one of you as an individual is of the greatest importance, because when the perfect expression of God flows through you it influences countless lives. Every human soul is so important because it is potentially a reflector of God’s light and life that at some stage of its development can be used as yet another channel for bringing God’s glory to the Earth and establishing God’s kingdom there.’

Julia Cameron tells us how she goes about it: _‘I am music waiting to be heard. I am a song unfolding. My notes are the voice of Life singing through me in majesty. I open my throat to the word of creation. I speak my truth and build my life upon it. I open my mouth to exclaim the glory that I feel within me. I give voice to God and God’s plan for me. I refuse to be small when God intends for me to be large. I expand without pride, without arrogance. I expand through love. I open my heart and mind to the brighter, clearer and more joyous vistas life intends for me. I allow life to create through me the better world of which I speak and see.’_ 

From ‘Astrology On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 14, 2016)

*How To Attract More Love*
​ 
For those who want to turn the tide of their fortunes and attract more loving relationships into their lives, whilst not shying away from seriously and honestly working on their character make-up, it is essential to know that the world around us acts like a mirror that constantly reflects what we are on the inner level of life into our environment, especially through our relationships. We are magnetic creatures who can only draw into our lives what we ourselves have developed thus far. 

This is why, before we can hope to draw the person of our dreams into our life, we ourselves first have to change our energies and become like the one we are dreaming of. Any true changes in our world can only be made through everybody’s own willingness to first change their own inner attitudes and perceptions. This alone can create the change of energies we are seeking. And for each one of us our present lifetime is quite literally a Heaven-sent opportunity for growing in wisdom and understanding, and for learning to love the way our Creator loves us, wisely, totally and unconditionally. 

In the course of many lifetimes, all together we created every bit of the suffering and evil that ever was in our world and remains to this day. The last thing I want is to send anyone, including myself, on unnecessary guilt-trips. Yet, nothing can change the fact that we are all responsible for the state of our world. All of us have taken part in creating it and are therefore equally involved and responsible for repairing any damage that has been created by us along the way. Instead of wasting our times on guilt-trips and/or a fault-finding missions, with ourselves and others, we are far better advised to work on finding forgiveness for ourselves and everybody else, then rolling up our sleeves and get to work on doing our share of blessing and healing ourselves, each other and our world. 

More than anything else, our present lifetime is a quest for truth and the development of the inner vision of what is good and right now, and not thirty, three hundred or maybe even three thousand years ago. My role in this process I do not see as one who causes controversy, but as a mediator of understanding and a maker of peace. I am a Sun Libra, the sign of relationships and of peacemaking. Doing so, I am responding to and being true to the pull of the same spirit that is willing to guide each one of us from within, onto ever higher levels of existence – if we but listen. Libra is one of the Air signs and those born into them can find fulfilment of their highest potential through siblinghood in action. Healing all relationships and through this doing my share of creating peace in our world – one with the help of the other – is a concern very dear to my heart. 

Serving the Highest needs to be approached with true humility, the greatest virtue that can be attained in earthly life. As our evolutionary journey approaches its end, it quite naturally becomes the keynote of our life. We then find fulfilment by freely, willingly and unselfishly sharing our gifts and by rising above the earthly self’s desires for fame, glory and self-aggrandisement. To spiritually become someone, we first have to be willing to be nothing and let go of and surrender the ego drive of  our small self and follow the guidance and aspirations of our Highest or God Self instead. 

When our whole being has consciously reunited with It, the way we once were before Earth life was created and humankind’s lack of vision slowly but surely distorted the picture and smudged it ever more, we have no longer any need for appearing to be something on the Earth plane. The temporary earthly glories, honours and fat bank accounts are as nothing compared to the value of the eternal gift of knowing that on the inner level there is no separation and all is one, and that once again we are one with God and the whole of Creation, thus fulfilling the true purpose of our existence.

Each one of us is a spark of the Christ Spirit, our Highest or God Self. This is the part of us that is Divine. It is all love and wisdom and knows the way of all things. It dwells, though initially merely in seed form, deep within every human soul. Every small effort we make to connect with it brings us closer to God, but this does not happen by thinking about it. The presence of the Divine in our heart and soul is a feeling that reaches beyond all thought. 

Through the world of our feelings we enter into the awareness of God’s enfolding love, the strengthening and upholding power that dwells deep within everyone’s own being and links our spirits with the consciousness of the Cosmos and its centre of truth. Our connection with it can only be sensed and felt when the thoughts and the emotions of our small earthly self have been stilled. That is the only way God and the centre of wisdom and truth can be found. That’s why the Psalm 46:10 tells us: ‘Be still, and know that I am God. I will be praised among the nations and exalted on the Earth.’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 19, 2016)

*Dreaming Of Better Relationships*

Relationships are like birds.
If we hold them too tightly, they die.
If we hold them loosely, they fly.
But if we nurture and care for them,
They will not end with anyone’s death,
But be with us, quite literally, forever.
​ 
Humankind’s hopes and dreams of a better world to come where people live together in peace and harmony, where hunger and starvation, violence, warfare and pain, sickness and death are no longer known, are very much justified, because the memory of such a world has been deeply imprinted in all human souls. As each one of us advances on its pathway along the evolutionary spiral of life, moving onwards and upwards to experience ever higher and more beautiful forms and expressions of life,  and ourselves develop into one of these, we shall be able to witness how this is happening to all life and lifeforms. Nothing is ever withdrawn or wasted. Everything is recycled time and again and gradually evolves into an ever higher and more beautiful life-forms. 

This is also true for all human relationships. They too need to evolve and grow, so that in due course that which has been happening on the inner and higher levels of life can manifest on the outer plane in our environment, too. Because of ‘As above, so below,’ the things we long for but in our view are still missing in our daily lives, like peace and harmony in well balanced relationships, are sure to eventually appear in our life as well. This, however, cannot happen on its own. We have to do our share of making our dream of the ideal life a reality and conduct our own accordingly and in this way bring the Heavens down to the Earth. 

Good relationships don’t just happen or fall from the Heavens. They have to be created by us and worked on, sometimes very hard. All the people that come into our lives are gifts from the Universe to assist us with learning how to love wisely. This requires the setting of boundaries. Within them we sometimes need to be firm and insist on that which our heart and inner guidance, who communicates from there with our earthly self, tells us is right for us at any given moment. At the same time we have to be ready to bend before the wind of life by listening to the other one’s needs and showing our willingness to reach the compromises that are necessary to accommodate them.

As love is the law of the Universe, let our soul’s longing and yearning  for more love and peace in our lives be our vision and guiding Star. And the most essential ingredients required for baking the cake of good relationships are wisdom, love and patience, in equal proportions. Yet, we are dynamic beings, who can only attract into our lives the character qualities we ourselves have already developed – for better and also for worse. That’s why, if we wish to draw more loving relationships into our orbit, we first have to sweep in front of our own inner doors and make a genuine effort at being a kinder and more loving person ourselves. In this section of Rays of Wisdom you are going to find many ideas and tips that will help you to work on building happier and more harmonious relationships, in fact the relationships of our dreams that quite literally will last forever. 

From ‘Wisdom For Creating The Relationships Of Our Dreams’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 21, 2016)

*A Bit Of Advice*

Amid the cares of daily life,
In spite of toil and business strife,
If you value the woman in your life,
Tell her so!

When your own days are dark and deeply blue,
Remember that she has her troubles, the same as you.
Show her that in spite of everything
Your love is true
And tell her so!

Don’t act as if she were past her prime,
And as if to please her would be a crime.
If ever you loved her, now’s the time 
For telling her so!

Her love will return to you for each caress
A hundredfold in tenderness.
You know that hearts like hers were made to bless.
Well, tell her so!

You like to think that she’s all your own,
And that you are hers and hers alone.
Don’t wait to carve it on a stone.
Tell her so!

Do not allow her heart to grow cold,
For richer beauties for both of you are sure to unfold,
When ever more she’ll prove to you that 
She’s worth more than her weight in gold.
Before it’s too late, dear Friend,
Tell her so!

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

P.S. Naturally, the above applies to wives telling their husbands, too.
​ 
Tell her she means the world to you and is precious beyond compare. Tell her from your heart and mean it, don’t just use empty words. Bring her flowers once in a while. Find out which ones she likes best and she will love you all the more for your thoughtfulness. The Universal laws ensure that any gesture of kindness we extend to anyone, not just our loved ones, is sure to return to us in many different ways. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Are Marriages Made In Heaven?’ 
[*=center]‘Love – The Greatest Healer Of All’ 
[*=center]‘Good And Happy Marriages’ 
 
From ‘Wisdom For Creating The Relationships Of Our Dreams’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 23, 2016)

*Recipe For A Happy Home*

Take two loving hearts and
Melt them into one.
Add lots of love.
Mix well with respect.
Add gentleness, laughter, joy,
Faith, hope and self-control.

Pour in gallons of understanding
And don’t forget patience.
Blend in ears that know how to listen.
Allow each other to grow and share.
Sprinkle generously with
Smiles, hugs, and kisses.
Bake for a lifetime.

Yield: One Happy Home

Anon.

From ‘Wisdom For Creating The Relationships Of Our Dreams’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 25, 2016)

*What Wise Ones Do*

Shedding rays of light, in the form of wisdom 
from many different sources around our world, 
into some of the confusing aspects of human relationships.
​ 
When it comes to transforming even their most difficult relationships into friendships, especially the most fraught one of them all, the relationship with themselves, wise ones find it useful to know the things you are going to find in this article. The first one is the following recognitions. No two human pathways are ever alike and every one us is the Universe’s beloved child of the Earth and an integral part of God’s Creation. Our true nature is love and every one of us is valuable and has a right to find a measure of happiness in earthly life by loving and being loved. 

The awareness of those who still think of themselves as nothing but earthlings is in need of awakening. When their time for this has come, they too will find a better understanding of the higher purpose and meaning of their existence and why sad and difficult things from time to time have to happen to them – the same as to everybody else. As Nietzsche pointed out: ‘When you know why something is happening to you, you can endure it.’ 

Wise ones appreciate that, when two people argue does not mean they do not love each other and that, when others refuse to stand up and fight, this is a sign that they do love each other. These wise ones think it is rather childish to fall out with someone for the sake of a difference of opinion, because they know that in everything, not merely in the case of disputes, two people can be confronted with exactly the same things and situations and perceive them in totally different ways. In all their relationships, whenever a situation has been duly considered from every angle, wise ones feel intuitively that it is all right to agree to disagree with any opponent and then shake hands to re-seal the friendship. 

They are aware that it cannot be any other way because of the different earthly lessons each one of us in previous lifetimes has taken part in and those we are attending now. That is why everything in earthly life is bound to be a matter of personal perception, which can vary greatly from one person to another. This is no doubt the origin of the folk wisdom ‘One person’s meat is another one’s poison’, i.e. some things that are liked and enjoyed by one person may be distasteful to another. 

Wise ones know this and accept that it is possible for all participants in any argument to be right and wrong, at the same time, and that in truth there really is no point in quarrelling over anything. Therefore, instead of wasting their time and energy – humankind’s most precious resource on the Earth plane – on futile disputes, they prefer observing and listening to see whether anything useful can be gleaned from those who are arguing and biting each other’s heads off. They believe that with a bit of goodwill any disagreement can be settled peacefully, simply by accepting each other’s views, even though they differ. 

The level of someone’s spiritual maturity reveals itself in nothing more clearly than in the ability and willingness – or otherwise – to agree to disagree with others in times of conflict. As Nietzsche put it: ‘You have your way and I have mine. As for the right, correct and only way, it does not exist.’ To my mind, heroes are those who go through their daily lives by following what their inner guidance tells them is right, even though it may not be right for anyone else. And so whenever in future you get involved in a dispute of any kind, remind yourself of the fact that two people can look at exactly the same things and perceive them in totally different ways. 

Wise ones know that maturity has more to do with what types of experiences we have behind us and what we have learned from them, than how old we are. They are aware that it isn’t always enough to be forgiven by others. As we move along on our healing journey, it does not take long until we discover that there are many times when it is necessary to forgive ourselves and that is by no means as easy as it sounds. But, as the Buddha pointed out: ‘Conquering our own lower nature is better than winning a thousand battles. That victory is ours to keep in all Eternity and can never be taken from us, not by Angels or demons, Heaven or Hell.’ 

Wise ones, when reflecting on the lessons they too in past lifetimes must have battled their way through, realise that it is necessary to find forgiveness and compassion, love and affection for themselves just as much as for anybody else. As difficult as this can be at times, it is necessary and so they heed the advice of Alexander the Great: ‘Nothing is impossible for those who are willing to try.’ And when it comes to forgiving others for their trespasses, wise ones bear in mind Katie Curran Taylor words: ‘You cannot change the way someone else feels if their mind is set or their past has too much of a hold on them. Until they themselves want to change, you have to let them be. Be brave, gentle and set yourself free.’ 

They comfort themselves with the knowledge that, as Elisabeth Kübler-Ross points out: ‘The most beautiful people are those who through experiencing defeat, suffering, struggle and loss have found their way out of the depths of depression. Through this they have gained an appreciation, a sensitivity and an understanding of life that fills them with compassion, gentleness and a deep loving concern for all life. Such gifts do not just happen, they can only grow inside us.’ In any case, the happiest people don’t necessarily have the best of everything. They are happier than others because they realise that life is a precious gift and their contentment grows from the ability of making the most of everything the Universe places before them.

Wise ones in general have more happiness in their lives than others because they bear in mind that things can all too easily be said and done that bring heartache and pain to others and themselves, not only for the rest of this lifetime but also beyond. They know that we earthlings are responsible for every thought, word and action, irrespective of the way we feel at any given moment, and that whatever we send out into the world unerringly finds its way back to us. These wise ones consciously guard their attitudes and thinking, feeling and behaviour patterns, so that they cannot control and run their lives for them. 

And at all times they carefully watch what they think, say and do because they share the Buddha’s opinion: ‘Words have the power to destroy and heal, and words that are true and kind can improve our world.’ Lao Tzu added to this: ‘Kindness in words creates confidence. In thinking it brings profoundness and in giving love.’ Appreciating that we are all together on the Earth to help each other, wise ones are happy to follow the Dalai Lama’s suggestion of: ‘If you can, help others. If you cannot do that, at least do not harm them.’ 

Wise ones never overlook that credentials on a wall on its own never did make anyone into a good human being. Aware of what a long time it takes to become the person we would like to be, and that this is the case for all human souls on the Earth plane, they never allow anything to stop their progress of working on themselves. And when they look back from the evolutionary point they have reached by now, it dawns on them that the people who once treated them badly were in truth their best teachers, as they were the ones who taught them how they did not wish to be. And so they do not forget to give thanks to the great wisdom of the Universe for providing them with the gift of such excellent teachers. 

Once in a while, when something or someone has upset them, even wise ones cannot help getting angry. Knowing that being wise never stopped anyone from feeling that way and that it is their good right to feel angry, just the same as everybody else. What makes a wise one stand out from less highly evolved souls is their awareness that this does not give anyone the right for being violent and cruel. That’s why they look for a creative and constructive outlet for their anger, for example through letting off steam by writing an angry article, letter or poem – to themselves. Such documents are not meant to be kept but destroyed, ideally by incineration in a quiet spot in the open air, where the anger can be blown away by the wind and go up to the Heavens with the smoke. 

Truly wise ones go one step further by asking the Air elementals to carry their negative feelings, together with every last shred of the hatred, aggression and anger that has accumulated down the ages on the Earth plane, into the temple of healing in the heart of the Highest Star and the brightest Light, the Christ Star, to be uplifted and transmuted into blessing, healing and harmonising energies for all life. 

Another good way of getting things off their chest for wise ones is a spot of flow-writing by jotting down whatever comes into their mind. Aware that getting angry is not some kind of a shortcoming on their part, but an ordinary aspect of everyone’s character make-up, they refuse to blame their parents or other ancestors for any of their negative characteristics. They realise that each one of us alone is responsible for who and what we presently are, and that only to a certain extent our background and circumstances have influenced our development. All human beings on the Earth plane at any given time have developed the majority of their traits, good and bad ones alike, in previous lifetimes. We ourselves have brought them with us into this one. 

All of that does not stop wise ones from appreciating the love of families and friends as the most precious gift life can bestow upon any one of us. Painfully aware of the temporary nature of all human existence, they realise that each occasion could be the last time for seeing someone. That’s why they never forget to leave one of them without some kind and loving words.

A birth certificate shows that we were born.
A death certificate reveals when someone has died.
Pictures are proof that we have existed in earthly life.
But only the footprints in the hearts of those we leave behind
verify how much we conducted our life in keeping 
With God’s laws and our true nature – 
And that is love.

Knowing these things can help all aspiring wise ones to become more tolerant and loving towards everybody.
 
From ‘Words & Prayers For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 28, 2016)

*Character** Traces*

The most destructive habit = worry.
The greatest joy = giving.
The greatest loss = self-respect.
The most satisfying work = helping others.

The least desirable character trait = selfishness.
The most endangered species = unselfish dedicated leaders.
Our greatest natural resource = children.
The best ‘shot’ in the arm = encouragement.

The greatest issue to overcome = fear.
The most effective sleeping pill = peace of mind.
The most crippling failure disease = excuses.
The most powerful force in life = love.

The most dangerous person = a gossiper.
Their deadliest weapon = the tongue.
The world’s most incredible computer = the human brain.
The worst thing to be without = hope.

The two most power-filled words = ‘I can’.
The greatest asset = faith and trust.
The most useless emotion = self-pity.
The most beautiful adornment = a smile.

The most prized possession = integrity.
The most contagious spirit = enthusiasm.
The most powerful channel of communication = prayer.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Wisdom For Creating The Relationships Of Our Dreams’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 1, 2016)

*Our Two Most Intimate Relationships*
​ 
Our two most intimate and complex relationships are the one with ourselves and the one with God, not as an external force, but as the spirit of love and goodness, honesty and truth that is a natural part of each one of us that is merely waiting to be consciously accepted and integrated by us. The more we become familiar with the processes of life, the more our faith in life grows. The only way of learning to trust life and its goodness is by testing and trying it, and by living it to the full, never by retreating from it in defeat. Wise ones find that with a better understanding of the laws of the Universe, which apply to all life and lifeforms, conquering the instincts of their lower earthly self becomes easier. Being aware that the law of Karma ensures that everything has to return to its source, and that whatever they send out into the world, inevitably has to find its way back to them, enables them to create nothing but good Karma.

When you can see with your own eyes how the good you once sent out into the world does indeed return to you – though not necessarily through the people it was given to – your faith and trust in the goodness and wisdom of the One who created this life increases steadily. That is why, listening to their inner guidance, wise ones do what is good and right, rather than what is convenient. At all times they give of their best because they know that in due course nothing but more of the same will return to them. Thus their inner vision develops that enables them to see for themselves how fair and just, as well as loving and wise our Creator is. Thus their inner trust that their own life and all life truly is good grows stronger with every passing day. This continues until their faith finally can no longer be shaken or taken away by anyone, ever again.

These wise ones have found true faith, the kind we are meant to develop when all belief systems of our world have failed us and let us down, and when not a shred of faith in anything seems to be left in us. This faith does not consist of a running with any herd, but is something individual between us and our Creator that eventually awakens in every heart. To have faith then means we believe in ourselves, the purpose of our own life and all life. It is a learning to trust our ability to think our own positive and creative thoughts, which we are willing to follow up by positive actions. 

When, with the help of God, we have become the master of our emotions, instead of allowing them mastery over us, we will also have learnt to trust our own reactions in all situations. As we are gathering first-hand knowledge of how God guides us, from within through the world of our innermost feelings, there slowly grows within us faith in ourselves and our ability to handle all situations. Gradually, we know that with the help of the living God within us, our inner guidance, we can achieve the mastery we all have to find, if we wish to evolve and grow sufficiently for our existence to finally rise above the physical plane.

Faith is the eternal well that springs forth from God. It nurtures our soul and spirit, who is one with God – always has been and always will be. Faith is capable of lifting us and our life above mediocrity, onto less mundane and more exciting levels of existence that have always been known to our soul and spirit. To have faith means to ever more trust our own abilities and to know that we can draw on endless amounts of inner strength, because it comes from God. It is that which is going to help us master any condition we may encounter with love, kindness and wisdom. 

However, many times the emotions of our world, individually and collectively, run fierce and high. This brings us opportunities for learning how to master our earthly self by playing the part of our Highest or Christ Self and say to small self’s fears and anxieties: ‘Peace, be still, all is well with us and our world! Everything rests safely in God’s hands, no matter what happens.’ The trouble is that, when fear gets hold of people, they begin to feel resentful and think they have to defend themselves and their honour against imaginary assaults. At moments like that the voice of our Highest Self needs to reach out to these people and approach them on the innermost level to tell them: ‘Peace, be still. You are my sister/brother, I love you and would never hurt or harm you.’

The story of the Master Jesus walking on the water is an allegory to show us how we too have to acquire the ability of taking charge of every part of our being and learn to control and master our emotions. The water is a symbol for our emotions. To become calm we need to turn to the Kingdom of Heaven and find the place of stillness and peace at the highest level of our being. Only when it has been reached can the heavenly influences pour into us to heal all parts of our being and then use as a channel of Its healing energies to flow into the whole of humankind and our whole world. 

So long as this you fail to see:
That death precedes re-birth!
A gloomy guest you’ll always be,
Upon this darkling Earth.

From: ‘The Soul’s Yearning’
Original Title ‘Seliges Verlangen’ 

Goethe

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Healing Our Relationship With God’ 
 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 2, 2016)

*Let It Be*

When I find myself in times of trouble, 
Mother Mary comes to me,
Speaking words of wisdom: ‘Let it be.’
And in my hour of darkness 
She is standing right in front of me
Speaking words of wisdom: ‘Let it be,
Let it be, let it be, let it be, let it be’.
Whisper words of wisdom: ‘Let it be.’

And when the broken hearted people 
Living in the world agree,
There will be an answer, let it be.
For though they may be parted, 
There is still a chance that they will see
There will be an answer, let it be.
Let it be, let it be, let it be, let it be.
There will be an answer, let it be.
Whisper words of wisdom, let it be.
Let it be, let it be, let it be, let it be.
Whisper words of wisdom, let it be.

And when the night is cloudy, 
There is still a light that shines on me.
Shine until tomorrow, let it be.
I wake up to the sound of music, 
Mother Mary comforts me
Speaking words of wisdom: ‘Let it be.
There will be an answer, let it be.
Let it be, let it be, let it be, yeah, let it be.
Whisper words of wisdom, let it be.’

And during times of trouble, 
Her voice of wisdom comes to me:
‘Look for the lesson, be patient,
Let it be.’

Paul McCartney
Last verse by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## blazeofglory (Sep 2, 2016)

Peace is not thing to be searched and it is easily and of course effortlessly available all the time. I is not heaps of riches or towering success, corporate heights. It is a state of mind. So that we can love simplicity and serenity and minimal wants.


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 13, 2016)

*The World Is A Bridge*
​ 
Although we are presently walking around in physical bodies, we and everything that shares this life with us is on a pathway of evolution onto ever higher levels of consciousness. Moslem tradition tells us: ‘The world is a bridge – pass over it but do not build your house on it.’ This wisdom is believed to have come to our world through Christianity’s beloved and revered legend of the Master Jesus. Now the time has come for going one step further and saying that in truth we are residents of two worlds, the Earth plane and the world of spirit. Any spiritual wisdom and knowledge we are gaining here builds a bridge into our other world. This structure enables us to cross over safely into our other world to not only get in touch with the Angels and Masters, friends and helpers, but also with any of our loved ones who have left our present existence before us.  

Life on this planet is a place of learning and a school of mysteries. In past ages, God was considered to be the Great Mystery. To my mind, the unravelling of what and who we are, where we have come from and where we are going to is a greater mystery by far. Not for nothing has it been said: ‘Children of Earth know yourselves, and you shall know God and the Universe.’ Yet, before we can make any progress in our search, we first need to discover and unravel who and what we truly are. 

The way I understand our existence is that human souls are born into earthly life so that they may grow and mature from spiritual infancy and childhood into adulthood, however many lifetimes this may take. It is an alchemical process in which we evolve from – in the earliest stages – having to take part in and experiencing the leaden dross of the lower and lowest aspects of humankind’s nature. The wise higher purpose behind this exercise is that we should become familiar with them and in the course learn to reach higher and rise above them. 

This is how during each one of our lifetimes on the Earth we slowly grow in wisdom and understanding of what is right and wrong, good and evil, darkness and light. In this way we are steadily coming somewhat closer to the pure gold of being consciously aware of God’s true nature and our own. As a true child of God we then freely and generously share the special talents we have developed in the course of many lifetimes with those around us and thus doing our share of establishing God’s kingdom in earthly life. 

The most vital part of spiritually growing up and maturing into adulthood, to my mind is the realisation that every experience that ever comes our way is there for good and wise reasons. This includes the occasions when we try to return to the earthly home we once knew and discover to our greatest disappointment that there is nothing left for us there. That is a particularly poignant way of pointing out to us that our earthly background at all times is merely intended to serve as a temporary substitute for our true parents, the Great Father/Mother of all life, and true our home, the world of spirit. Their earthly counterparts are never meant to offer any one of God’s children of the Earth genuine and lasting security. This privilege is reserved for our inner reunion with our Creator. It alone can provide human souls on the Earth plane with a deep inner feeling of truly being at home and finally having reached the evolutionary level where genuine and everlasting security is ours.

All life and all worlds, and everything in them – including us and our world – is a gift from God and therefore, sacred and holy. For the life of me, I cannot share the belief which many to this day seem to be holding onto, that this life is a one-off thing. If that were true, our earthly existence would be an extremely unfair and unjust affair, when in reality it is anything but that. When one takes a closer look at our world and its people, one surely can only come to the conclusion that such a narrow view just cannot be right. It does not make any sense to me for the simple reason that it does insufficient justice to the preciousness and holiness of all life. 

To my mind, the greatest draw-back of the one-off belief systems of our world is that they cannot explain why there should be so much suffering in our world. How could the all-loving, all-knowing and understanding wisdom of the Universal Intelligence of our Creator throw the kind of fate upon any of His/Her creatures and creations, which we and our world have had to endure, as far back as human records exist? The question ‘Why do bad things happen to good people?’ is an essential part of this conundrum. The answer lies in the Universal law of Karma, also known as the law of cause of effect, to which all life is subject. This law decrees that everything in due course has to return to its Source. And that ensures that nothing in the whole of Creation, in the vastness of space and time can ever be truly lost. 

Naturally, we and our world are as much affected by this law as the rest of God’s created world. We do well when at last we learn to live in harmony with this law, as we are personally responsible for every one of our thoughts, words and deeds. The law sees to it that whatever we send out into the Universe does return to us with the unerring ability of a boomerang. If it does not happen in our present lifetime, it will do so in a future one. This quite clearly puts the solution to all the problems, our own and those of our world, into everybody’s own hands. 

The Universal laws decree that everything in the end has to balance. The corollary of this is that if someone in their present lifetime walks the pathway of a very good person, it is quite likely that in a previous one they drew their learning from being an extremely bad person. For a good all-round education and to create the necessary balance in the greater scheme of life, during its rest in the world of light the soul is likely to choose to experience its polar opposite during their next earthly sojourn. This is how the fruits of the seeds we once sowed in our role as one of the nastiest and unpleasant people around first have to be reaped and then made good in one of our subsequent lifetimes as a goodie. That is the reason why sometimes bad things are happening to good people in earthly life. The right way of reacting in situations like that is to forgive our trespassers and also ourselves for creating the necessity for this kind of lesson in the first place. Through the good we insist on continuing to do, regardless of the events in our life, we redeem ourselves and the balance of our spiritual account is restored. 

Everything in our world and all others is always at the highest point of their individual and collective evolution. And each one of us is the sum total of all the experiences we ever gathered in the course of innumerable lifetimes. But it is left to us individually to come to terms with and make peace with our existence within the Universe. At any given moment, the only way we can understand ourselves, our inner motivations and desires and the life we are in, is from the evolutionary point we have reached. The same principle applies to all our beliefs, spiritual, religious and otherwise. We have the freedom to choose what we can and wish to believe. But how does one tell a truth from a lie? It’s really quite simple. Whenever something we read or hear is true, our inner self tells us through a resonance that rises from the innermost core of our being and says: ‘Yes, this makes sense. It is true.’ 

The way I perceive this life is that we are all here together, so that we can assist each other with finding our own way back to our Source, to God – whoever and whatever that may mean to you. All of us are in need of developing a philosophy of life that is uniquely our own, so it can sustain and support us through the inevitable ups and downs that are an essential part of every soul’s life earthly education. Every one of us is eventually called upon by the higher and Highest Forces in the whole of Creation, so they can act as healers and lightbringers and do their share of building the bridges that are now urgently required by the religions and belief systems that still exist in our world. Arguing, quarrelling and fighting over the things that separate humankind has been the way of the past. Our role now is to act as one of the peacemakers who are in search of and concentrating on that which we all have in common and unites us. 

And what happens when with a heart full of good intentions we try to do something good for a person and they reject it out of hand and throw it back at us in an act of anger and aggression? As long as we do our best in all sincerity and with love and compassion for another, it will help them by shining through their aura in some mysterious way. No kindness or love is ever lost and there will come a moment when what we did comes to the receiver’s mind and then does them some good. We are creative beings, co-creators with God and constantly in the process of bringing something into being. 

Anything we send out into our world, in thought, word and deed, is a creative force that is alive and will act in the fullness time, the good and positive, as well as the bad and negative. That is why any kind of bread and nourishment we cast on the waters of life eventually does return to us in some form, though not necessarily through the same person who received our gift.

Who is blind?
The one who cannot see another world.
Who is dumb?
The one who cannot speak a word of love at the right time.
Who is poor?
The one who is plagued by too many desires.
Who is rich?
The one whose heart is contented.

Anon.

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 15, 2016)

*Let It Be*

When I find myself in times of trouble, 
Mother Mary comes to me,
Speaking words of wisdom: ‘Let it be.’
And in my hour of darkness 
She is standing right in front of me
Speaking words of wisdom: ‘Let it be,
Let it be, let it be, let it be, let it be’.
Whisper words of wisdom: ‘Let it be.’

And when the broken hearted people 
Living in the world agree,
There will be an answer, let it be.
For though they may be parted, 
There is still a chance that they will see
There will be an answer, let it be.
Let it be, let it be, let it be, let it be.
There will be an answer, let it be.
Whisper words of wisdom, let it be.
Let it be, let it be, let it be, let it be.
Whisper words of wisdom, let it be.

And when the night is cloudy, 
There is still a light that shines on me.
Shine until tomorrow, let it be.
I wake up to the sound of music, 
Mother Mary comforts me
Speaking words of wisdom: ‘Let it be.
There will be an answer, let it be.
Let it be, let it be, let it be, yeah, let it be.
Whisper words of wisdom, let it be.’

And during times of trouble, 
Her voice of wisdom comes to me:
‘Look for the lesson, be patient,
Let it be.’

Paul McCartney
Last verse by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 16, 2016)

'Being part of and at one with God, the soul is psychic and therefore as familiar with the past as the present and future. She is the wise one within who knows the answers to every one of your questions. All the Mother Goddess desires is to protect the human race, not to destroy it. She has always been with you and part of you. When you laugh, she enjoys herself with you. And when you are sad and lonely or in pain, She suffers with you. We speak most earnestly to all of you and urge you to bring forth and develop the highest and noblest qualities of the Great Mother. The Virgin Mary of the Jesus legend as the mother of God is Her symbol.'

Extract from ‘Spiritual Wisdom And Understanding A Growing Organism’

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 15, 2016)

*What Is Hope?*

When things go wrong, as they sometime will,
The optimist thinks: ‘They’ll come right again!’,
While the pessimist grumbles: ‘It’ll only get worse!’
And as our thoughts and beliefs create our earthly reality,
Both forecasts duly come true.
Each one nodds sagely: ‘I told you so!’ 
That’s why when times are hard, 
Positive thinkers say to themselves:
‘Things will get better and become easier again.’
And although this may take time, 
They invariably do.

What then is hope?
It is not the closing of one’s eyes to
Difficulties, risks and possible failures, 
But an inner trusting that:
If we fail now, we shall not do so forever.
If we get hurt, we shall be healed.
 If we make mistakes, we shall learn something,
And that will eventually move us on to higher learning.

Hope is the awareness of our innermost soul that
Life is good and the power of love is the most powerful 
Force in the whole of Creation that is capable 
Of straightening all crooked corners and, if we but ask,
Helps us to make good and heal everything, 
Especially our most difficult situations and relationships.

Hope is an inner knowing that in God’s time, not ours,
All things on the Earth plane will come right; 
That our present existence can be likened to 
A huge stage and that one of these days 
We shall step in front of the curtain 
Behind we have been acting for such a long time.
Like performers we shall then stand
In the world of light before a friendly audience 
Of Angels and Masters, friends and helpers. 

Every participant of the comedy of errors that is Earth life,
Eventually feels the need to nail the desires of their small self 
To the cross of consciousness of the Earth.  
At the end of their present lifetime,
Wise ones, who have willingly submitted themselves 
To Saturn’s demands and shown the restraint of self-discipline
And self-mastery in all their relationships, 
Have left behind good and healed ones only.
Life itself present them with a leaving certificate
That sets them free from the need of requiring 
Further lessons on the Earth.

Like in earthly schools, their teachers, 
In this case the Angels, 
Move the wise ones on to increasingly elevated 
Levels of existence and studies. 
And that is how all human souls,
In the fullness of time, take their final bows.

United in friendship and love,
Smilingly we reach out for each other and, holding hands,
We enjoy the roar of applause that greets us,
Although in truth we are much more eager to see 
Where the Angels now wish to lead us. 

Having surrendered our small earthly self to our Highest Self, 
In the shelter of God’s mighty wings, 
In all Eternity we shall serenely venture forth, 
Never to be frightened or lonely again. 

_‘I will abide in Thy tabernacle forever._
_‘I will make my refuge the shadow of Thy wings.’_
Psalm 61:4

Recommended Reading:


‘The Legend Of Pandora’s Box’ 
 
From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’

 * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 25, 2016)

*If I Knew

*_*




*_​
If I knew it would be the last time
That I’d watch you fall asleep,
I’d make you as comfortable as I can
And pray to the Highest to keep you safe, forever.

If I knew it would be the last time
That I see you walk out of the door,
I would give you a hug and a kiss
And then call you back for one more.

If I knew it would be the last time
I heard your beloved voice,
I would make a recording of it,
So I could hear it whenever I wanted.

If I knew it would be the last time,
I could spare an extra minute
To stop and say: ‘I love you,’
Instead of assuming that you *know* I do.

If I knew it would be the last time
I would be there to share your day,
And I hope you still have many more,
I would not let this one slip away.

I trust there will always be tomorrow
To make up for each oversight,
And that we shall get a second chance
To make things between us just right.

That there will always be another day
To say: ‘I love you,’
And another chance
For saying: ‘Anything I can do?’

But just in case that I am wrong,
And today is all I get,
I’d like you to know how much I love you
And that I shall never forget you.

There is no promise for tomorrow for anyone,
Young or old alike,
And today may be the last chance
To hold our loved ones tight.

So instead of waiting for tomorrow,
Why not do it today?
For if tomorrow never comes,
We shall not have to regret it

That we didn’t take a bit of time
For a smile, a hug and a kiss,
And that we aren’t too busy to grant someone
What turns out to be their last wish.

So let’s hold our loved ones close today
And whisper in their ear
How much we love them
And that we shall always hold them dear.

Let’s take time to say things like: ‘I’m sorry.’
‘Please forgive me!’, ‘Thank you.’ and ‘It’s okay!’
And should tomorrow never come,
There will be no need for regrets 
About having missed a day.

Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words & Prayers For Friendship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 20, 2016)

If our first reaction, when someone is in distress, is to reach out and offer a helping hand, when this has become not our second but first nature, we are true to our real nature. When we follow the instinctive reactions that come from our Highest Self instead of the urge of our lower earthly nature to turn away, our progress on the great wheel of fortune that is this life is sure to speed up considerably. Any small kindness is valuable and counts spiritually.

Even if sometimes nothing can be done but giving a person in distress a friendly smile, a few words of encouragement and comfort, a shoulder to cry on, a hug. When the recipient is lifted and helped above their present situation, even if only in a small way, the law of Karma sees to it that our kindness some day in some form or another returns to us. Hence the saying that bread cast onto the waters of life does return. This means that help is sure to come when it is required by us. It may not come through the people we once helped; in fact, it hardly ever does, but come it will and that often quite magically and only seemingly out of the blue.

The folks who look the happiest,
Who always seem so bright,
With smiles upon their faces
And feet that are so light,
Not necessarily are they the ones
Who always lived in the Sun.

Maybe they faced
Their inner darkness,
Conquered it and won!

Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Feb 8, 2017)

_*All Things Are Possible*_​ 
​ 



​ 
​ With the help and the will of God and the Angels​ All things are possible.​ Any condition can be healed,​ Crooked corners made straight​ And mountains of false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions dissolved​ Through a better understanding of our true nature.​ If our minds can conceive that these things are possible​ And we believe that this is so with all our hearts and souls,​ It can and will be done.​ 
​ Therefore, Father/Mother Creator,​ Grant me the gift of your wisdom,​ So that I may learn to choose wisely​ And to work hand in hand with You and the Angels​ For the Highest good and the greatest joy of all,​ And never again for selfish purposes.​ 
​ May Your will be my will,​ Your inspiration guide me and flow through me​ With Your sacred words and prayers,​ So that all life unfolds in accordance with Your Great Plan.​ 
​ Amen​ 
​ _* * *_​


----------



## Aquarius (Mar 13, 2017)

_*Written With Love
*_
_*



*_

 Part of God’s Great design for all life 
Is another, smaller plan for us and our world.
It is like a book that is filled with many chapters.
Each one of them represents a human lifetime
And there is a special chapter for every one of us.

God’s true nature and ours is love and
Each one of our earthly sojourns 
Is similar to a story that,
Although it has been written with love,
Of necessity is filled with twists and turns,
And tells us about hopes and desires fulfilled 
But also about frustrations and disappointments.
It reports joys as much as sorrows,
And many helloes as well as goodbyes.

It has to be so because every experience 
Is meant to teach us something,
So that with the passing of time 
We grow ever more heaven-tall and God-like.
As this takes many lifetimes to achieve,
None of the chapters ends
When the story of one of them is complete
And we move into the world of light.
There we have to wait patiently to be granted 
Permission for a further earthly lifetime
That enables us to continue the work on our story. 
By gradually shedding and leaving behind 
The dark and evil aspects of our nature,
The highest and best that is also within us
Can come to the fore. 
With the passing of time it takes over 
Our whole being and nothing else remains.

The chapters of the God’s Great book have many pages.
One of them represents one lifetime.
There is one for every lifetime of the past that has been
Filled with the details of all our experiences.
There is also a page for our present lifetime and
The closer we come to our departure from it,
The less space to be filled in remains.
New pages are added for future lifetime,
As soon as one of them has passed 
Its planning stage in the spirit world.
This continues until Earth life 
Can offer no more learning and with that
Our earthly education is complete.

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Mar 15, 2017)

_*A Prayer For You*_







 I said a prayer for you today.
God and the Angels must have heard, 
Cos’ I felt the answer in my heart,
Although no-one spoke a word.
I asked for neither wealth nor fame
I knew you wouldn’t mind,
But prayed for treasures
Of a far more precious kind.

I asked that they be with you
By night as well as by day,
With blessings of good health and cheer,
And friends to share your way.
Yet most of all, I requested happiness for you
In all things, great and small.
And it was for God’s never ceasing love and care
That I prayed most of all.

God be with you and keep you safe, always.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 13, 2017)

_*Our Pathway Through Life*_






​‘What we do as we move forward through  our life can be compared to us laying down paving, as we absorb and  apply various principles and shed our negative aspects and attitudes to  replace them with new and positive ones. The path itself is, within  general parameters, already set down before us but in setting the paving  tiles in place by our efforts we are slowly, one by one, consolidating  our path and giving it a definition. It may well be that at times we  falter or take a step backwards, but the tiles remain in place and give  us a firm footing when we tread there again. We never destroy what we  have created in this way, even if we slide back a long way and return to  it, tired and bruised but a lot wiser.’
​ 
From ‘The Milk Is White’

From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *


​


​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 22, 2017)

_*Untie The Knots
*_






O Great White Spirit,
Beloved Father/Mother and
Creator of all life,
Please help me to untie the knots
That are in my mind, heart and life.
Remove the have nots,
The can nots and do nots
That are in my mind.

Erase the will nots,
May nots and the
Might nots that have made
Their home in my heart.

Release me from the could nots,
Would nots and should nots
That have obstructed my life up to now.

But most of all, beloved Father/Mother,
I ask you to remove from my heart,
Mind and life all the I am nots
I have allowed to hold me back,
Especially the thought
That I am not good enough
And unworthy of calling myself
One of Your children of the Earth.

Amen

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (May 23, 2017)

*What Is Hope*

_



_

When things go wrong, as they sometime will,
The optimist thinks: ‘They’ll come right again!’
When times are hard, positive thinkers say: 
‘They will get better and become easier again.’
But the pessimist grumbles: ‘It’ll only get worse!’
And although this may take a while, 
Because our thoughts and beliefs create our earthly reality,
Such forecasts invariably come true.
And then, each one in keeping with their perception of life,
Nods sagely and says: ‘I told you so!’ 

But what is hope?
It is not the closing of one’s eyes to
Difficulties and obstacles, risks and possible failures.
It is an inner trusting that knows:
If I fail now, I shall not do so forever.
If I get hurt, I shall be healed.
 If I make mistakes, I shall learn from them,
And when I’ve learnt enough, 
I will be allowed to move on 
To lessons of a different nature.
What could be better?

Hope is the awareness of our innermost self that
Life is good and that the power of love 
Is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation 
That can straighten crooked corners and move mountains.
If we but ask, this force at all times is willing
To guide us through our most traumatic encounters,
And to help us heal every aspect of our whole being
As well as all relationships,
Especially the most difficult ones.

Hope is an inner knowing, 
A steadily increasing certainty 
That in God’s time, not ours,
All things in earthly life will eventually 
Be made good and come right.
Our present existence is like a great stage
And one fine day we are going to
Step in front of its curtain, 
Behind which we for so long have been acting,
Into the world of light, our true home.
We shall be received by the friendly audience 
Of the Angels and Masters, 
And all other spirit friends and helpers,
To take our bow. 

Earth life is a tragicomedy of errors in which
Every participant eventually feels the need 
To nail the desires of their lower self to the
Cross of consciousness of the Earth. 
Those who have matured into spiritual adulthood and
Willingly submit themselves to Saturn’s demands
Of practising the restraint of self-discipline
And self-mastery in all their relationships, 
At the end of their present lifetime 
Will only leave good and healed connections behind.
They are presented by God and the Angels 
With a leaving certificate that shows that 
Earth life can teach them no more.

The teachers, in this case the Angels and Masters 
Of the higher and highest planes of existence,
Move these students of life on to lessons 
Of an increasingly elevated nature.
And that’s how every one of us in the fullness of time
Is going to take their final bow
On this side of the veil of consciousness.

United in friendship and love at last
With those who walked this way before us,
We enjoy the applause that greets us
On the other side of the veil,
Eager to find out where 
The Angels may wish to take us next. 
And in the shelter of God’s mighty wings
We shall forever serenely venture forth, 
Safe in the knowledge that we shall 
Never be frightened or feeling lonely again. 

_‘I will abide in Thy tabernacle forever;
I will make my refuge the shadow of Thy wings.’_
Psalm 61:4

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 28, 2017)

_*You Are Special
*_





​Whenever  the mind of our small earthly self – or someone in our environment –  tries to convince us that we are a small, useless and worthless human  specimen, it is good and right to take the part of our Highest or God  Self and reply: ‘That’s what you think, but you are wrong. It’s not that  you are lying to me. Your belief is a false one and you are merely  saying such things because you do not yet understand your own true  nature and the purpose and meaning of our earthly existence.’

The  truth of the matter is that every one of us in their own way is a  special and unique being, who is precious and loved beyond compare. In  the entire history of the whole of Creation there has never been and  never will be another being quite like me. My eyes, hands, hair,  handwriting, smile, voice and mind are unique to me. No-one walks,  talks, thinks, acts or even meditates exactly the way I do. Nobody can  paint my brush strokes or has exactly the same taste as I have for food,  music, dance and other artistic endeavours. Nobody can perceive things  quite the way I do and no-one can feel my feelings. And there has never  been someone who laughs exactly the way I do, and what makes me laugh or  cry can have quite a different effect on someone else.

Each one  of us is different from everybody else who ever walked the Earth and all  of are specially gifted in some way. Even if others pursue the same  creative activities as mine, everybody has their own special and unique  way of expressing themselves. In the course of our evolution as  individuals and many lifetimes, every human soul develops its own set of  abilities and it is likely that there will always be someone who is  better at some things than I am and superior to me in at least one way.  And this applies to each one of us.

The Great White Spirit, our  Father/Mother Creator, has provided each one of its children of the  Earth with a different set of gifts and talents that have taken many  lifetimes to develop. Therefore, it is important to be grateful for  them. We have been granted the gift of another lifetime to take good  care of them and further develop them, to the best of our ability. The  whole range of that which has been bestowed upon us produces a vibration  and a sound that is uniquely our own. The entire human race is like a  room filled with billions of musical instruments. Listening to the  symphony we are producing together, we may at times get a sneaking  feeling that some of the instruments in some way sound better than ours.  Do not allow yourself to be disturbed by this, as this is intentional  due to the fact that every instruments is a unique creation. This  ensures that no-one matches exactly anyone else’s sound. No matter how  hard we may try to sound alike, it’s impossible.

We are all tiny  particles of a vast whole, and the functioning of one is as important as  that of all the others for the wellbeing of the whole. Every single one  of us is rare and precious in the eyes of our Creator, who holds the  Great Plan of life in His/Her loving hands and designed us to be exactly  the way we are. And whatever anyone imagines this being to be, even the  greatest sceptic is bound to admit that we and our world cannot have  appeared out of nowhere.

Humankind is not some kind of a random  and haphazard appearance or cosmic joke. All of us are in this life so  that we may learn to love, appreciate and accept ourselves, just the way  we are, because that is the way our true Father/Mother, who loves us  totally and unconditionally, wants us to be. Everybody contains the seed  of perfection and the only thing anyone has to do to achieve it, is to  constantly give of the best they are capable of. This is the only way  ever more of our Divine qualities can gradually be brought forth from  within the very core of our own being.

Wherever we may find  ourselves, we are always at the right time in the right spot. We have  been placed there to do our share of making our planet a better,  happier, more peaceful and beautiful place for all its inhabitants,  including ourselves. At this special time of transition from one age  into another, each one of us is expected to fulfil one specific task on  the Earth plane. It is a job that can only be carried out by us and  which is rightfully ours is waiting to be found and worked on. For this  purpose it is essential that we follow the guidance we receive from the  wise one or the living God within, who at any given moment reveals its  presence to us through the world of our feelings and our natural  inclinations. We are in this life to dream and pursue our own dreams and  not those of others, no matter how dear they may be to those around us –  even our parents or grandparents.

Only by never imitating others  can we hope to be true to our real and Highest Self and find our  special assignment. Through acting in accordance with Its will and  desires, refusing to follow the drives and urges of our lower earthly  nature, whilst giving of our best at all times, hand in hand with God  and the Angels each one of us is meant to develop their own precious and  unique set of gifts to its highest potential and full flowering.  

The  whole process is a bit like applying for a job, but this time we shall  be luckier than we have ever been before. Just imagine, out of the  billions of potential applicants we alone have the right qualifications.  What more could anyone ask for? However, the fulfilment we are seeking  on the Earth plane is not going to drop into anyone’s lap like Manna  from the Heavens. Insisting on living selfishly and seeing life as an  endless round of pleasure-seeking is not the way, that’s for sure. But  we cannot fail when we strive to work for the good of the whole and  allow ourselves to be guided by our innermost feelings, highest  aspirations, hopes, ideals and dreams.

We are living in exciting  times and we are on the Earth plane to learn how to reach out for the  guiding, helping and protecting hand of the Highest Authority and the  Brightest Light in the whole of Creation – nothing else is now good  enough. Although some are finding this difficult, persevering is worth  our while as this is our opportunity to learn once again to walk in  safety and peace on our beloved planet and to evolve into one of  its  healers, guardians and keepers. Hand in hand with God and the Angels,  each has to make their contribution to the blessing and healing of  Mother Earth and all her Kingdoms. Writing this for you is part of mine.

Everybody  eventually has to learn how to take care of the welfare of our world,  so that it slowly evolves into a better place for everybody and  everything that shares this life with us. This is by no means entirely  unselfish, because although we are presently working for future  generations, let us not forget that in coming lifetimes we may once  again be walking amongst them in a different guise. And if that does not  make every small effort we make worth while, then please tell me what  is.

The following is the essence of a teaching of the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in Stella Polaris December/January 2010. It came to me as a confirmation I had written the above a long time ago. _‘Each one of you has their own special part to play in bringing greater light, i.e. spiritual understanding to your world. When you manifest and express God’s love in your daily lives and hold communion with it in the innermost sanctuary of your heart, you radiate and bring this love to the people around you. Your responsibility towards them gradually increases and so will the wisdom and knowledge you are given access to. God is part of each one of you and all of you are instruments and channels through which the blessing and healing power of the Divine infinite spirit is waiting to flow into your world.’ _

 Recommended Reading:
• ‘Our World Needs You’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 17, 2017)

_*Balancing The Spiritual Bankbook Of Life
*_
_* Why Do Bad Things Happen To Good People?*_


_*



*_​
Because we are part of God and  co-creators with God, each one of us is personally responsible for  themselves and every one of their thoughts, words and actions. And  because we and our world are as much affected by the Universal laws as  the rest of God’s Creation, whatever any one of us sends out into the  Universe in some form inevitably finds its way back to its sender. With  the unerring ability of a boomerang it does this either in this lifetime  or in a future one. The awareness of this puts the solution to all  problems, our own and those of our world, into everybody’s own hands. If  we dream of a more peaceful world, it’s up to us to think of ways of  making it so by living in peace and harmony with the Divine laws.

If there was no great plan of life and no Universal laws to which  everything in the whole of Creation is subject, there might not be any  reason why bad things would happen to good people. But there is a plan, a  great one as well as one for each individual life, and the laws exist.  Denying their presence or merely being unaware of it cannot make them  disappear. The Universal law of Karma, also known as the law of cause of  effect, is the reason why bad things may have to happen to even the  best behaved people from time to time. To ensure that nothing in the  whole of Creation can ever be truly lost in the vastness of space and  time, this law decrees that everything must eventually find its way back  to where it came from. 

The law of Karma is part of another Universal law that everything in the  whole of Creation has to balance. This is quite clearly shown by the  opposing forces of masculine and feminine, positive and negative,  darkness and light, and so forth that are at work everywhere within us  and our world. This is how it comes about that, if in our present  lifetime we are an exceptionally good person, it is highly likely that  in previous lives we were someone extremely bad and evil. Each time we  arrive for rest and recuperation in the world of light, hand in hand  with the wise ones in charge of us, we are presented with images of the  experiences of past lifetimes. No-one forces us to return to earthly  life, but to create the required balance in the greater scheme of life  and our spiritual bankbook, together with the wise ones we ourselves  decide and if we choose another one, it is up to us what kind of a life  it should be. 

There are people who pride themselves to be among the nastiest and most  unpleasant people around. Those who fall into this trap, without fail  will have to reap the fruits of the seeds they are presently sowing in  one of their coming lifetimes. The things they are dishing out now as  sure as houses will then be returning to them in the form of being  treated in offending and painful ways by others. Aware that this is the  case, wise ones refuse to grumble when this happens to them or any other  kind of misfortune befalls them. They go with the flow and do their  best, never giving up hope that their karmic debts will eventually have  been paid. 

If health problems of some kind are part of their lesson, wise ones  trust that with the help and will of God and the Angels all conditions  really can be healed. They live in hope that one fine day they will be  living proof of this. Aware that they themselves created the underlying  cause of their condition in previous lifetimes, they feel no need to  complain and ask: ‘Why me?’ Instead, they first forgive those who  trespass against them and then they also forgive themselves for having  created the necessity for this kind of lesson. By going with the flow,  accepting without complaint what comes whilst continuing to be good,  kind and loving, regardless of the events in their lives, such people  redeem themselves and the balance of their spiritual account is  restored. 

Everything in the whole of Creation, including you and me, is always at  its highest evolutionary point. At any given moment, our consciousness  consists of the sum total of all the wisdom we have gained from every  one of our experiences and that in the course of innumerable lifetimes.  The way we perceive ourselves, our inner motivations, desires and our  existence within the greater scheme of life depends on the degree of  understanding we have reached. This also applies to our beliefs,  spiritual, religious and whatever else and it is up to us individually  to come to terms with and make peace with our existence within the  Universe.

All of us have been placed in earthly life to evolve into seekers of  wisdom and the truth about everything. Nobody can force us to believe  anything. We are free to choose what we can and wish to believe. But how  can we tell the truth from a lie? Because at all times our inner self  is giving us feedback of some kind, it’s really quite simple. Whenever  something we read or hear is true, it tells us through feelings that  rise from the innermost core of our being and say: ‘Yes, this makes  sense. It is true.’ or ‘No, this is nonsense. Leave it alone, it’s not  for you.’

We are here together so we can assist each other to find our own way  back to our Source, to God – whoever and whatever that may mean to you  at present. We have come to develop a philosophy of life that is  uniquely our own and can sustain and support us through the inevitable  ups and downs that are an essential part of every soul’s life earthly  education. My writings are attempts at helping you to find yours, so  that you may grow into a healer and lightbringer in your own right.  Every one of us is eventually called upon by the Highest Forces to  become one of those. Each has to do their share of building the bridges  that consist of the wisdom and knowledge the Aquarian Age is bringing  us, to replace that which is outdated and no longer valid in the old  religions and belief systems of our world. 

For wise ones arguing, quarrelling and fighting over the beliefs that  have been and to this in some places still are separating one part of  the human race from another, is definitely the way of the past. The rest  of our world will soon follow, of that I am sure. Bearing in mind that  thinking is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation and that  our thoughts have the power to constantly create and re-create our  reality, let’s sow good seeds by frequently thinking of and dreaming  about Mother Earth as a place where all live and work peacefully and  harmoniously together. 

Wise ones don’t reject any of the existing belief systems. Instead, they  embrace them all and go in search of the golden nuggets of wisdom and  truth which each one of them has always contained, in one form or  another. The peacemakers of our world are those who prefer focussing on  that which we all have in common and what unites us, to the things that  have kept us away from each other for far too long. 

But what happens when our heart is filled with good intentions and we  try to do something good for someone and they reject it out of hand,  maybe throw it back at us in an act of anger and aggression? As long as  we do our best in all sincerity and with love and compassion for the  other one rather than trying to gain some kind of advantage for  ourselves, our vibrations in some mysterious way penetrate the aura of  the other one. No kindness or love is ever lost and there will probably  come a moment when what we said or did comes to their mind and they  begin to understand and in this way it will be doing them some good,  after all. 

We are creative beings, co-creators with God and constantly in the  process of bringing something into being. Anything we send out into our  world in thought, word and deed is a creative force that is alive and  will act in the fullness time, the good and positive, as well as the bad  and negative, by returning to us. That’s how it comes about that any  kind of bread and nourishment we cast on the waters of life eventually  returns to us in some form, though hardly ever through the person who  received our gift.

Who is blind?
The one who cannot see another world.
Who is dumb?
The one who cannot speak a word of love at the right time.
Who is poor?
The one who is plagued by too many desires.
Who is rich?
The one whose heart is contented.

Anon.

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * * 
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 22, 2017)

_*Not By Bread Alone
*_

_*




*_​Although the human spirit is eternal and  cannot be killed or harmed by anything or anyone, our souls can at times  be so suppressed and unloved that they almost perish. It is not for  nothing that the Jesus legend in St. Matthew 4:1-4 and St. Luke 4:1-4  both contain the identical warning – maybe for special emphasis: ‘Jesus,  full of the Holy Spirit, returned from the Jordan, and the Spirit  carried him away into the wilderness for forty days, so that he might be  tempted by the adversary. He did not eat anything in those days. When  they were over, at last he became hungry. And the adversary said to him:  ‘If you are the son of God, command this stone to become bread.’ Jesus  answered: ‘It is not by bread alone that man can live, but by every word  of God.’

The above words belong to a dialogue  between Jesus and Satan, also known as the Tempter or the Devil. I see  the legend of the whole life and times of the Master Jesus as a metaphor  for humankind’s spirit self during its many sojourns through the  wilderness of the Earth plane. Satan is a symbolism for the untamed  desire nature of the earthly self, psychology calls this part ‘the id’.  This part of our nature seeks to dominate at all costs and is in never  ending pursuit of gratifying its own selfish wants.

The evolutionary pathway of our whole  race demands from us, individually and collectively, complete mastery of  the Earth plane. To achieve this, it is of the greatest importance that  we become familiar with all parts of our nature, so that we can take  charge of them and learn how to master and control them. This applies in  particular to the desires and impulses of our lower earthly self – a  formidable task if ever there was one. To get started, it’s crucial to  become aware that we all contain a force that at times is quite capable  of behaving like a wild creature on the loose, reacting to the slightest  irritations by biting, kicking and thrashing in all directions.

Getting hold of and training this part of  our nature is up to us, until in the end it turns into a docile work  and saddle creature who willingly toils for us instead of against, the  way it frequently did in the past. For as long as this force remains  uncontrolled and left to its own devices it all too happily goes on the  rampage and manages to create havoc for us in our lives. Each has to  teach their own inner beast how to act like an amenable and enjoyable  companion, so that it can eventually carry us – and our whole world with  us – forwards and upwards into experiencing increasingly higher  dimensions of life.

To return to Jesus and the wilderness,  just for a moment, what about the number forty? The ancients considered  figure to be a sacred one. This is how it found its way into some of the  legends of our world, for example the ones of the Lord Buddha and the  Master Jesus. The former, so we are told, meditated for forty days and  nights and the latter spent the same amount of time in the wilderness.

Both the above quotes draw our attention  to the fact, for extra emphasis twice over, to the most urgent factors  for the survival of the human spirit and its soul during life in  physicality. More important than anything else for the survival of the  rigours and hardships that are an inevitable part of the winters of our  earthly education is keeping in touch with our true home and our  Creator, our Highest Self. To see us through the traumatic experiences  that have to be endured, we are meant to draw on its support and  strength. As through disuse any muscle, spiritual and physical alike,  atrophies and loses its usefulness, clearly bread of the heavenly kind  is of even greater significance than the earthly variety during our  sojourns on this planet.

If we focus too much on the material  plane and eventually get stuck there, our soul  is in danger of dying  from mal-nutrition. Souls can and do perish when their requirements are  neglected for too long and they are denied access to the nourishment it  draws from spiritual wisdom and truths that come from the source of our  being. It makes no difference in what this may present itself or  whatever belief system someone may follow. Any spirit whose soul has  died, from its next lifetime onwards, has no option but to start from  scratch and set about building itself a new soul.

The awareness that our thoughts and  beliefs create our reality is useful here. Bearing in mind that even the  worst offender has as much good in them as the greatest saint, it’s not  hard to believe in them and their potential goodness. By never giving  up hope that one day it will begin to surface and show, it is possible  to help those who reveal their need for it through their behaviour.  Let’s face it, the best relationships, i.e. the ones that help us grow  in wisdom, tolerance and understanding of human nature, are by no means  the ones that bring us together with people who already realise the  importance of watching their words and actions carefully.

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## haribol (Aug 27, 2017)

There is nothing called peace in substance and only the absence of sorrow or pain. Peace we generally take to be is an emotion and emotion is short-lived. When one emotion emerges the other vanishes.


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 27, 2017)

As we know by now, the purpose of all life, not only on the Earth, is evolution. The ultimate object of all lifetimes spent on the physical plane of life is learning to master it. The first step towards this goal is taking good care of the vehicle we are living in, our physical body. This needs to be extended to the whole of our home planet, which was given into our race’s safekeeping. Achieving mastery over the physical plane means being in full control of every aspect of our being, mind, body, spirit and soul. The Master walking on water as described in the Jesus legend is an allegory for mastering the world of our emotions, symbolised by water. When emotional storms threaten to rise within us, we need to take charge of our emotions and will them to calm down. That’s what walking on water truly means. As soon as this part of our nature has been mastered, we too shall be able to walk on the water of our emotions, whenever the need for it arises.

From ‘Nobody Suddenly Turns Into An Angel’

‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 28, 2017)

*Greater Miracles You Shall See

*​For those who wish to be released from the duties of their earthly education, it is essential to make every effort to take to their spiritual wings. With the help of the spiritual wisdom that is now flowing ever more powerfully into the consciousness of our race, this should not prove too difficult. However, our discharge cannot happen until all our Karmic obligations have been fulfilled and the karmic, i.e. emotional ties each one of our relationships created in past lifetimes, have been dissolved through forgiveness and understanding for ourselves and each other. 

Our spiritual ledgers in the great book of life has to be balanced and that can only be done when we willingly accept and deal with whatever it takes to pay all our Karmic debts in full. Regardless of the fact that although many things in earthly life on the surface of things frequently appear as if the Universe were dealing us some kind of castigation or retribution. In truth, the underlying reason for everything that is happing here is invariably of quite a different kind. It takes place because of the law of Karma, which more than anything else is a law of opportunities that knows neither rewards nor punishments, merely consequences and reactions to all our actions. 

We do well to remind ourselves frequently that the Universe loves us and that with the help and the will of God all things are possible, and that miracles and wonders can and do happen at every moment of every day. It’s just that sometimes we have to be willing to co-operate in practical and down-to-Earth ways, to help it along. When all is said and done, the law of Karma is part of the love of our Divine parents. It is the law of love and that knows nothing of punishment. All it does it does is teaching, so that we may grow in wisdom and understanding and our consciousness expands. For this reason each new lifetime brings for all of us many possibilities for resolving any outstanding issues we have brought with us from previous lifetimes, as well as for healing relationships, redeeming ourselves and making good the harm and suffering we once cause for ourselves and others. 

These truly are the days of miracle and wonder because for quite some time a healing miracle of truly gigantic and Cosmic proportions has been unfolding in our world and that is the rebirth of humankind into the conscious awareness of God’s true nature and its own. The closer we work together with God and the Angels, the easier it will be for them to work the many miracles and wonders that are necessary for the completion of this enterprise. To paraphrase the message the Universal Christ brought us through St. John 14:11-12: 

‘Believe in the Divine Trinity of the Great Father/Mother of all life and Me, their only born Son/Daughter. We are one and everything in the whole of Creation is our work. Truly, truly I say to you: those who know that this is the truth shall do the same works as we are doing, or rather they will be done through them. And even greater than these things each one of you in the fullness of time will do, because you are part of us and we are part of you. All of you are expected to make their contribution to this the grandest spectacle of all times and whatever any one of you asks in our name from a sincere and loving heart, it shall be done.’​

Recommended Reading:​·        ‘Healing Miracles’

From ‘Our World In Transition’​
 * * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 3, 2017)

_*Varying Perceptions Of Life – Why? *_

_*




*_​Each one of us is a precious and unique  being, an individual in its own right and by no means some kind of a  clone of our parents or other ancestors. Although we have come through  this family line onto the Earth plane, we are not of them. This we did  because their energies and educational requirement are compatible with  and similar to ours and because Karmic links from other lifetimes  connect us with each other. Yet, each has their own pathway to walk and  earthly lessons to learn. Because everybody has different sequences of  lifetimes with ever varying types of learning behind them, it is hardly  surprising that the perception of life of each one of us is somewhat  different from all others.

What makes us recognisable as human beings is not merely the outer form  of our physical body, but the inner ability of thinking and making  conscious decisions. It is being capable of making mistakes and learning  something from every experience, so that we can do better next time we  try. Through this we gradually grow in wisdom and understanding.  Although during the earliest stages of our development as earthlings  these aptitudes are still limited, they are there – if only in seed  form. We are still human beings, i.e. a human spirit and soul who  temporarily finds itself enclosed in the outer form of a physical body  and in a material world, which it does not understand. 

This creature, the same as every other human being, is a spark of the  Divine, a child of God who contains all characteristics of its Divine  parents, though at first only in seed form. The best and the worst is in  all of us. The higher and highest aspects of our nature take a long  time before they can come into the foreground of our consciousness and  begin to come alive and develop. Before this can happen, the lower and  lowest parts of our nature have to be explored and experienced with all  its consequences. 

That is how it comes about that we all view everything that is in our  earthly existence somewhat differently from everybody else. There are as  many variations on this theme as there are souls and that includes  those who presently dwell on the other side of the veil of consciousness  that separates our two worlds. No two people are exactly alike, not  even identical twins. Although on the outside it may be hard to tell one  from the other, inside they are unique beings. The Karma of no two  people is identical, because we all have gone through different  experiences and therefore reached a dissimilar evolutionary level. 

All of us have only one window to view our world and through which the  world sees us, and that is our own. The Ascendant in our birthchart is a  symbol of this window, which is coloured by the energies and qualities  of the sign at its cusp. The first house is the Ascendant and describes  the physical appearance of the small earthly self, its demeanour and  vitality, personality and instinctive behaviour in its encounters with  the outside world.

It could be said that in some way the Ascendant is the most important  part of the birth chart, because it represents our outer personality and  acts like a mask we show to the world. One might think of it as a  window through which we view the outside world and the way this world  sees us. It is the filter through which all learning experiences of our  present lifetime have to pass, to enable the inner self to assimilate  and digest them. Through the daily experiences of the earthly self the  psyche restlessly searches for enlightenment that can only be found in a  better understanding of its own nature through the people and  situations that are coming its way.

The Ascendant describes the part where our earthly self meets life  head-on and sometimes collides with it. When this happens, it is helpful  to bear in mind that this part of our being is but a mask and as such  should at all times be worn lightly. Those who identify too much with  their mask, i.e. the outer personality, run the risk of forgetting who  they truly are and what one fine day they are sure to be again. This  true spirit and higher self, however, cannot be found by any earthlings  who are as yet unaware of the existence of such a part. As ever,  awareness is the key for unlocking this particular door to another  aspect of human consciousness. 

Each one of the twelve Sun signs of the zodiac and the house position of  our Sun in the birthchart also reflect a different attitude towards  life and all it contains. Possibly the best example of this is the polar  opposition of Aries and Libra. Read more about this by following the  link at the end of this chapter. The zodiac is a symbol of the wheel of  life or fortune. Round and round we go on this wheel, one lifetime after  another. On every one of these journeys of exploration we first  encounter the get-up-and-go Aries, where the Sun is in exaltation. Here  the life force supplies us with sheer endless amounts of vim and vigour,  zest for life and enthusiasm for adventuring and treading new paths and  scouting out uncharted territories. 

But there eventually comes a lifetime in which we reach the polar  opposite of Aries and that is Libra, where the Sun is in its fall and  not much zest for life is left in us. A certain world-weariness creeps  into our being and that is because our Highest Self is beginning to  prepare us for our final departure from the Earth plane. We may feel an  almost irresistibly strong yearning for home and mother. When in the end  we can do nothing but give in to these feelings, we may find to our  greatest disappointment that our earthly mother is not at all the one we  have been looking for. 

Our perception of life changes most profoundly as soon as our earthly  self re-awakens to its true nature. With this comes a fresh  understanding of the purpose of our earthly existence, as well as the  nature of all feelings of yearning. With great clarity we suddenly  realise that our deepest innermost longings for home and mother were  never meant to be fulfilled in earthly life. Our small self’s craving  ceases with the awareness that all along we have been dreaming of going  home to our true home and parents, the Great Father/Mother of all life.  Through our attunement and reconciliation with God, our soul finds peace  and healing for the deep inner wounds which the disappointments of our  earthly existence once left behind in its memories.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Sun In Aries’
•    ‘The Sun In Libra’
•    ‘About Children’
•    ‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 28, 2018)

_*I Asked And I Was Given*_






​ I asked God for strength, that I might achieve.
I was made weak, that I might learn to humbly obey.
I asked for riches, that I might be happy.
I was given poverty, that I might become wise
And be able to appreciate abundance when it arrives in my life.
I asked for power, that I might be feared and praised by people.
I was given powerlessness, that I might become aware that 
The only true power belongs to God.
I asked for all the things that would help me to enjoy my life.
I was given wisdom and the ability to enjoy all things.

I asked for health, that I might do greater things.
I was given infirmity, that I might grow in understanding
And become a better human being through bringing
Forth from deep within the highest and best qualities,
Which in those days were still slumbering inside me,
Waiting to wake up to help me evolve into 
A true daughter/son of the living God on the Earth plane.

And when my awakening came, 
I asked for Divine courage and strength,
But the lessons of my subsequent life taught me 
That these characteristics cannot be given to us by anyone,
Not even by God and the Angels.
They can only be developed by following our inner guidance 
And bringing them forth from within 
The very core of our own being.

That is how the Universe at all times meets everyone’s true needs.
It’s just that frequently this has to come about in mysterious ways,
Which we as earthlings find hard to understand.
But rest assured that each time we ask for something
We get what we truly need. 
That’s why we need to be careful what we ask for,
Because in some way our are always 
Heard and replied to and that frequently 
In spite of our small earthly self’s desires.

All these things have taught me 
That my life – and everybody else’s – 
In truth is filled with the goodness and love
Of the Great Mother’s wisdom,
And that ultimately, each life is a gift and a benediction
From the Highest Star and the Brightest Light
In the whole of Creation,
The Christ Star.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 19, 2018)

*About Pain
*
​ 




​ A woman spoke: ‘Tell us of pain!’ 
And the Prophet replied:
‘Your pain is but the breaking of the shell
That encloses your deeper understanding.
You have to know pain,
Even as the outer shell of any fruit has to break,
So that the seed it contains can begin to grow and emerge into the Sun.

If you could but open your heart to the wonder
And the miracle that is your life and all life,
So that you could see that they are contained in everything.
If you could do that, your pain would not seem less wondrous
Than your joy.
You would then be able to accept the seasons of your heart,
Both their coming and their going,
In the same way as the inevitability of the seasons 
That pass over your fields.
And you would watch yourself, with serenity and wonder
Through the winters of any grief,
Knowing with certainty that spring and resurrection
Will surely follow.
And that even in the event of the death of your physical body
You can be sure to be granted the gift of another lifetime on the Earth, 
For as long as you require it.

With the onset of wisdom, you will begin to recognise 
That much of your pain is self-chosen and that 
It is the bitter potion by which the physician within you, 
Your Highest or God Self,
Is trying to heal your small, sick and wounded earthly self.
Understanding this you will be able to trust 
The Divine Wisdom of your very own Heavenly physician,
And drink Its remedy in silence and tranquillity.

You will then rest safely in the knowledge that 
Its hand is only seemingly hard and heavy, 
And that in truth the cup that now burns your lips
Is given to you by the tender hand of the Unseen,
And that this cup has been fashioned from the clay,
Which the Great White Spirit, the potter of all life,
Is moistening with Its own sacred Father/Mother tears.’

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet 
Edited by Aquarius

​ Anne Morrow Lindbergh writes: _‘Go   with the pain, let it take you... Open your palms and your body to the   pain. It comes in waves like a tide, and you must be open as a vessel   lying on the beach, letting it fill you up and then, retreating, leaving   you empty and clear... With a deep breath – it has to be as deep as  the  pain – one reaches a kind of inner freedom from pain, as though the   pain were not yours but your body’s. The spirit lays the body on the   altar.’_ That is how the indwelling spirit needs to nail its small self to the cross of its earthly experiences. 
* * *
​


----------



## bazz cargo (Aug 20, 2018)

Still looking for peace? Have you tried down the back of the sofa? How about on the top of the wardrobe? Then there is the 'cupboard of doom,' which you dare not open. It takes hours to repack and not everything fits back in.

Good luck
BC


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 21, 2018)

bazz cargo said:


> Still looking for peace? Have you tried down the back of the sofa? How about on the top of the wardrobe? Then there is the 'cupboard of doom,' which you dare not open. It takes hours to repack and not everything fits back in. Good luck. BC



Are you trying to do an Escorial on me?


----------



## bazz cargo (Aug 21, 2018)

Umm... No. I have my moments of irreverence but in this case I'm scatological-y adding a new thought on the subject.    

You can find peace but you can also try making peace. You can also leave chaos, conflict, rowdiness, joy and other states behind you and peace will find you.

For the want of a hypothetical sofa you can lounge in moments of rest between bouts of getting on with things. 

So where do you find your peace? 

Respect
BC


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 14, 2018)

_*The Law Of Life

*__*





*_
​Love  is the Universal law of life for the whole of Creation. All other laws  have their origin in this one and radiate out from there. First and  foremost there is the law of Karma and another, equally important one,  is evolution. Whenever the law of love is broken by any soul, while  taking part in its spiritual education on the Earth plane, Karma is  created. That is why at some stage on our long evolutionary path, amends  have to be made for whatever suffering we have inflicted upon any of  God’s creatures – human and animal alike, and also ourselves.

Because  life on all levels is imbued with the creative force and the  consciousness of God, everything in the whole of Creation is constantly  evolving and growing; no-one and nothing can escape from this. Spirit evolves in matter and the matter surrounding the spirit  absorbs the vibrations of that which dwells within it. The matter  responds to the spirit and through this also evolves. Whether anyone is  consciously aware of this or not, the purpose of everybody’s being on  the Earth plane is to become aware of the fact that first and foremost  we always have been and still are a spirit and soul who is part of and  at one with God.

Each time we are to enter into another material  existence, our spirit has to create itself another vehicle. A mother and  father substitute for our true parents have to be found; a woman and a  man through whom a new physical body can be created, which will  eventually be taken from us again. Our spirit is eternal; through our  experiences it grows and expands, but our body has its limitations and  is a gift only for a time.  As the very cells of everybody’s physical  body are filled with consciousness and on the inner level we are all  one, when one of us learns something and moves forward, each one of us,  our whole world and even the planet itself does the same. Every small  effort counts and nothing in the whole of Creation is ever wasted;  everything will always be recycled and changed into ever different  forms. Not learning means a lack of expansion, stagnation and ultimately  decay.

The law of Karma rules the great wheel of fortune and of  life in physicality. The zodiac is its symbol. The Karma we all have  brought with us into this world are the conditions in which we presently  find ourselves. They were created by us in the course of many lifetimes  and much of it is likely to be waiting to be redeemed, by none other  than us. Yet, being a spark of the Divine, the children of God,  everything that is in God is also in us – the very best as well as the  worst. We are in this existence to bring forth from within the best and  most noble qualities of our Highest Self, which at least in seed form  each one of us contains.

This process brings us ever closer into  being at one with our God Self, the way we were before the beginning of  the evolutionary cycle that took us into the adventure of experiencing  life as physical beings on the giant wheel of Earth life going round and  round in huge cycles. We are the only ones who can release us from its  drudgery. Gradually we need to overcome the desires, drives and urges of  our lower animal nature, and instead nurture and develop only the best  that is within us, so that our dreams and aspirations turn ever more  towards the realms of the highest levels of life.

It does not  really matter what happens to our earthly personalities and our physical  bodies, even during our worst and traumatic experiences. All is well  for as long we learn something and are progressing on our evolutionary  pathway of life. But, let us not forget that our physical bodies also  are parts of God’s Creation, that God lives with us inside them and that  therefore they truly is the living temples of God. It is everybody’s  own task to take good care of our body and its requirements. It is our  vehicle – the only one we shall get – for learning to differentiate  between good and evil, sickness and health, war and peace, life and  death, Heaven and Hell. This can only be learnt by each one of us  through our own experiences.
_*
The Soul’s Yearning*_
So long as this you fail to see:
That death precedes re-birth!
A gloomy guest you’ll always be,
Upon this darkling Earth.
From: ‘Seliges Verlangen’

Goethe

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’



* * *​​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 17, 2018)

_*On Eagle’s Wings
*_






The Universal Christ raises you up on Eagle’s wings,
Bears you on the breath of dawn,
Makes you shine like a Sun
And holds you in the palm of His/Her hand.

Those who dwell in the Christ Star’s shelter,
Abide in Its radiance for life.
They have every reason to say:
‘My refuge, my rock, in Thee I trust.

‘The snare of the fowler cannot capture me
And famine shall bring me no fear.
For Thy wings are my refuge
And They faithfulness my shield.

‘I need not fear the terror of the night,
Nor the arrows that fly by day.
Though thousands may fall around me
And I may also go down,
Yet, no harm will ever
Come to my true eternal self.

‘For Thy Angels have been given command
To guard me in all my ways.
And no matter what will ever befall me,
Their hands will always take me home.’

Michael Joncas
Edited by Aquarius
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 26, 2018)

_*Walking On Water*_

_*




*_
​ On  the road to growing spiritual wings and learning to fly on them, one of  the most essentials skills to develop is the controlling of our  emotions. The following parable is a metaphor for this process and the  benefits it brings to aspiring healers and lightbringers:

The  Bible in St. Matthew 13:22-33 tells us: ‘Jesus made the disciples get  into the boat and asked them to go on ahead of him to the other side,  while he dismissed the crowd. After this had been done, he went up on a  mountainside by himself to pray. Later that night, he was there alone  and the boat, already a considerable distance from land, was buffeted by  the waves because the wind was against it. Shortly before dawn Jesus  went out to them, walking on the lake. When the disciples saw him doing  this, they were terrified. ‘It’s a ghost,’ they said and cried out in  fear.

‘But Jesus said to them: ‘Take courage! It is I. Don’t be  afraid.’ ‘Lord, if it’s you,’ Peter replied: ‘tell me to come to you on  the water.’ ‘Come,’ Jesus said. So Peter got out of the boat, walked on  the water and came towards Jesus. But when he felt the wind, he was so  frightened that he began to sink and cried: ‘Lord, save me!’

‘Jesus  reached for his hand and caught him. ‘You of little faith,’ he said.  ‘Why did you doubt?’ And when they climbed into the boat, the wind had  died down. Those in the boat worshiped him and said: ‘Truly, you are the  Son of God.’’

As we know by now, the purpose of all life, not  only on the Earth, is evolution. The ultimate object of all lifetimes  spent on the physical plane for every human being is to evolve into  spiritual Mastership. This is done through learning to master all parts  of it. To help us move forwards and upwards on this pathway, the Angels  gave us the Jesus legend. Many parts of it are demonstrations of how a  true spiritual Master needs to behave. The first step on the road to  Mastership is taking good care of the vehicle we are living in, our  physical body. This needs to be extended to the whole of our home  planet, which was given into our race’s safekeeping.

Achieving  mastery over the physical plane means being in full control of every  aspect of our being, mind, body, spirit and soul. The Master walking on  water is an allegory for mastering the world of our emotions, symbolised  by water. When emotional storms threaten to rise within us, we need to  take charge of our feelings and will them to calm down. That’s what  walking on water truly means. As soon as this part of our nature has  been mastered, we too shall be able to walk on the water of our  emotions, i.e. rise above the feeling world of our small frightened  earthly self, whenever the need for it arises.

However, great  heroic deeds are not always necessary on the spiritual pathway. Living a  good life in itself gradually expands our consciousness and allows the  Lords of Karma to offer us opportunities for ministering to those around  us. But there is always the need to apply wisdom and discrimination to  the service we are giving. Ministering to others is the outer  manifestation of a meditation that’s going on deep within us. Any kind  of meditation is an inward communion with and awareness of the spiritual  spheres and a strong spiritual light radiates from those who are  serving their fellow beings, even if only in the simplest of ways.

And  as nothing in the whole of Creation is ever wasted, each time one of us  hands their physical body back to the Earth, its components are  recycled down to the last cell and atom. They contain the consciousness  of the one who has parted from this plane of life. In this way they  become part of the Earth and that’s how, with even the smallest  evolutionary steps one of us takes forwards and upwards, Mother Earth  does the same.

Even the least evolved human beings upon their  return into the world of spirit cannot help noticing that in truth they  are spirit and soul, eternal and immortal beings of light. Once more we  then know from first hand experience that at the end of each lifetime  every one of us, without exception, returns to this world, our true  home, to rest and recuperate from the trials and tribulations of their  earthly existence. The freedom we enjoy there may well feel like  heavenly bliss, but Heaven itself – the final oneness with God – it is  not.

As mentioned earlier, nobody suddenly turns into an Angel at  the time of leaving physical life and no-one goes straight to Heaven.  The character traces we have developed in earthly life, for good as well  as for ill, we take with us into the world of light. The degree of  spiritual awareness we have reached each time we pass over is also ours  to keep. These things accompany us into our next lifetime and unless we  change them some more in our next one, they will be with us forever.

Apart  from leaving our physical body behind nothing changes at the moment of  death. The earthly personality we have developed so far is the one we  shall have to grapple with in our next lifetime. And what we can hope to  find on the other side depends on the quality of life we have been  leading here; something very similar awaits us in the beyond. Any wisdom  we have found thus far is also ours to keep forever. We bring it with  us into all subsequent lifetimes, so it can support us and make life  easier to cope with when we enter into lessons of a different kind. Can  you see the importance and urgency of working on the improvement of our  character while we are here?

When we have arrived in the world of  light, we can see for ourselves that we are not earthlings at all, but  spirits and souls who from time to time go through another earthly  experience. Being aware of our true nature again, our spiritual vision  quite naturally is clearer and more expansive. Once again we become  aware that the spirit world is but a higher dimension of earthly life.  It gradually becomes invisible to our perception with our entry into yet  another physical body. There is no more to it than that.

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 27, 2018)

_*Psychic Protection
*_
_*




*_
​Because  of our inner connectedness we all react to each other from the  subconscious level. That’s why psychic protection is of the greatest  importance in all human relationships and especially when it comes to  dealing with the people with whom we have difficult Karmic issues to  resolve. Both parties are emotionally vulnerable and that leaves them  wide open to psychic invasions by negative vibrations they are  constantly giving out and receiving from each other.

Besides, the  more our spiritual awareness increases, the higher our sensitivity to  the detrimental psychic influences that emanate from those around us  becomes. Therefore, whenever we have to work our way through hurtful or  negative experiences or sense that we are somehow in danger of absorbing  someone else’s negativity, we do well to protect our psychic space. If  someone around us gives out negative vibrations, intentionally or  otherwise, whether they originate from this level of life or any other,  we need to protect ourselves.

The best advice I have ever come  across was from the White Eagle group of spirit guides. They recommend  that in such situations we fold our aura around us, similar to an Angel  closing its wings. I find this most effective, in spite of the fact that  I am aware that Angels are a great force and a power that only  sometimes presents itself to us and our world in a form we can  understand and connect with. Those who already are fortunate enough to  be able to see Angels, perceive them as highly illumined beings. Great  streams of radiant light emanate from their heads and shoulders that  makes them look like wings, though in truth they consist of power and  light. Moving by the power of thought, they have no need for wings, as  we know them from our feathered friends.

Regardless of all that,  psychic protection for me works best when I quietly say to myself in my  mind: ‘Like an Angel folding its wings and like a flower closing its  petals when the Sun goes down, I now close my aura around me. I am  safe.’ These words not only provide me with psychic protection, they  also call upon the Angels to stand by my side. I find it helpful to  accompany this by making some corresponding movements with my hands and  taking several deep breaths, breathing in the Great White Light of God  and breathing out love. When we do this, no harmful influences can touch  us because we are then enclosed in a protective shield of light created  by our thoughts and actions.

To my mind, by rights everybody   should always have the benefit of this kind of protection. I suggest  practising it especially first thing in the morning and last thing at  night, as well as any time in between when we psychically sense the need  for it.

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 28, 2018)

_*An Eagle’s Eye Vi*_*sion
*






​Below  is a link for a video that allows us to take part of how, if only for a  brief moment, an eagle really swooped down from a great height onto our  world. With a camera strapped to its back, the bird descended from the  highest point on the Burj Khalifa, the world’s tallest building, in  Dubai, the United Arab Emirates. Minutes later it landed on the hand of  its falconer, who was waiting on the ground.

Recommended Viewing:
•‘An Eagle’s Eye Vision’

​When  you fly with the eagle in this video, you will notice that the closer  the camera gets to the Earth, the clearer its life comes into focus.  Could there be a better demonstration of how one all too easily gets  caught in the illusion that Earth life is all there is to humankind’s  existence?  

But there comes a time for every human spirit and  soul on the Earth plane, when it starts to grow spiritual wings and  slowly gains a better understanding of the fact that our earthly  existence is constantly unfolding against a spiritual backdrop. During  this phase of our development we occasionally manage to lift ourselves  above the conditions of Earth life on the wings of some kind of  spiritual knowledge that comes our way – not perchance! For example, we  might get hold of what the White Eagle group of spirit guides once gave  us through Grace Cooke, their spiritual medium and co-founder of the  White Eagle Lodge.

With a bit of luck – or rather if the time is  right for this to happen – the knowledge we are finding captures our  imagination and opens our inner vision a bit, maybe for the first time  in our present lifetime, and we begin to perceive that there are realms  of existence that lie beyond the realities of Earth life. And it dawns  on us that a wise higher purpose lies behind everything that happens in  our world. Nothing does so perchance or by accident but is part of our  Creator’s great evolutionary plan of life, in which even the most  horrendous events have purpose and meaning.

We are delighted to  get an inkling of the fact that great things are in store for humankind  and its forever continuing development, which eventually will take us  onto the higher and highest levels of life. But no-one is meant to stop  at this point. In the long run it is not sufficient to fly on other  people’s wings, because each one of us is destined to evolve into a  seeker of wisdom and truth, a bringer of light – spiritual wisdom – in  their own right. Our own spiritual wings can only grow through adding  our insights and findings to those that are already available, never by  merely reading someone else’s.

The knowledge all of us together  are gathering alone can help us, individually and collectively, to  develop the skill of flying ever onwards and upwards into the higher and  highest realms of life. To assist us with fulfilling this task, the  information required for the building of our new and peaceful world is  flowing ever more forcefully directly from the Source of our being into  the human heart and soul of those who are ready to receive it. This is  how our Highest or God Self, in whom we are all one, increasingly takes  over the role of acting as humankind’s sole teacher and guide.

The  eagle is the symbol of the Great White Spirit. The more highly evolved  we become, the more this eagle’s mighty wings can lift not only  ourselves but our whole world above the temporary realities of Earth  life, to perceive those of the higher and highest levels of life and  become with them. When we share the knowledge we find on our inner  journeys of discovery with those who are ready to receive it and  understand, they too can benefit and see the greater picture of life  with ever increasing clarity of inner vision.

For me, more than  the shadow of a doubt has always hung over messages received through  spiritual mediumship. And it’s good to know that there is none of this  when fresh parts of God’s sacred wisdom and truth flow into our own  heart. In the final analysis, every human heart is part of the  Universe’s great heart, the seat of all wisdom, knowledge and truth, and  the source of all creative ideas. These things are much easier accessed  when our only desire is to serve the highest good and the greatest joy  of all, in accordance with God’s will and wishes, in keeping with our  inner guidance.

We are in this life to learn how to love wisely,  the way God loves us, totally and unconditionally. Every one of our  thoughts, words and deeds  eventually becomes an expression of our love  and respect for humankind, our whole world and everything that shares it  with us. This is only surpassed by our devotion to our Creator, the  Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life. To Him/Her we give thanks  and praise for bringing everything into being and for nurturing and  maintaining it by day and night.

As soon as we have reached a  sufficiently high evolutionary level, that is all our heart and soul  desire to do. Love is the key for unlocking the mysteries of all life.  Love understands all and therefore forgives all. Yet, because it  understands there really is nothing to forgive. In God’s time, not ours,  love has the power to make all crooked corners straight and ugly people  and things beautiful – mentally, physically, spiritually and  metaphorically speaking.

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *​


​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 1, 2018)

_*Come Fly With Me*_







​The German philologist, philosopher,  cultural critic, poet and composer Friedrich Wilhelm Nietzsche,  1844-1900, was a devout Christian. In ‘Thus Spake Zarathustra’, first  published 1883-1885, he wrote what were to become his most famous words:  ‘God is dead.’ However, as most people these days do not know, he did  not stop there but continued: ‘God remains dead. And we have killed him.  How shall we comfort ourselves, the murderers of all murderers? What  was holiest and mightiest of all that the world has yet owned has bled  to death under our knives: who will wipe this blood off us? What water  is there for us to clean ourselves? What festivals of atonement, what  sacred games shall we have to invent? Is not the greatness of this deed  too great for us? Must we ourselves not become Gods simply to appear  worthy of it?’ 

In Nietzsche’s time it was too early to discover that in truth each and  every one of us is young God in the making and that the Jesus story is  one of the many educational tools of the Highest and therefore should  not be taken literally. If this were not the case, it would not bear  thinking about what kind of a monstrous Karmic debt our race would have  created by murdering Jesus. As on the inner level of life we are all one  huge monad, this liability would now be lying at our collective  doorstep demanding redemption. 

To protect us against such a fate, the infinite wisdom and love of our  Father/Mother Creator decided to present our world with a legend that  depicts of what a spiritual Master’s pathway through Earth life should  consist. The tale was given in this form, so that in due course each one  for themselves – with the help of their inner guidance – should be able  to come to the conclusion that in truth the Jesus story is a myth and  not something that actually took place in the realities of Earth life. 

One of the main lessons this tale teaches us at the present level of our  race’s spiritual development is that, if one insists on focussing too  much on the messenger and loses too much time over discussing whether he  ever existed on the Earth plane or not, one is in danger of never  finding and understanding the essence of what the myth is and always has  been trying to bring us.

In ‘Jesus Christ Superstar’ 
the voice of Judas Iscariot complains:

‘Every time I look at you
I don’t understand,
Why you let the things you did
Get so out of hand,
You’d have managed better,
If you’d had it planned.
Now why’d you choose such a backward time
And such a strange land?’
​If Jesus had ever existed, he would have  been a highly evolved Master soul, an elevated and noble being who  would never dream of making empty promises, which are impossible to keep  when the going gets tough on the Earth plane for his followers. Isn’t  this in itself sufficient proof that he only ever existed as a legend  and a symbol to show us the goodness and kindness, the fair and just  behaviour and thinking, which every one of us, as a child of the  Highest, is required to develop in the course of bringing forth and  developing our own Christ nature? 

This aspect of humankind’s nature has been waiting long enough to come  alive in ever more of us. It awakens as soon as we reach a sufficiently  high evolutionary level. However, before it can do this in any one of  us, we have to imbibe the lessons that familiarise us and our world with  the lower and lowest human characteristics. Whether we like the thought  of it or not, they are ours, the same as everybody else’s. Only when  this part of our education has been attended to satisfactorily can our  higher nature slowly begin to push through the inner gates of our  consciousness. The more we endeavour to express its qualities in all our  encounters, the more our own noble birth as offspring of the Highest  and young God in  the making reveals itself. 

As Nietzsche put it: ‘And those who were seen dancing were thought to be  insane by those who could not hear the music.’ Can you hear the music I  am making and are you dancing? Are you flying by any chance? On another  occasion Nietzsche said: ‘You have your way and I have mine. As for the  right, correct and only way, it does not exist.’ However, when it comes  to our kind of flying, I do believe it does. As no-one can do this on a  legend’s borrowed wings, in the end everybody has to grow their own and  learn how to fly on those of God’s sacred wisdom and truth.To my astonishment a friend recently  asked me whether my writings were some kind of a religion. To me, the  freedom of the Aquarian Age means no longer needing religious  organisations with their long outdated dogmata and creeds. In my world  you can walk hand in hand with God and the Angels and/or fly on the  mighty wings of the Great White Eagle, the Divine Spirit. They are  waiting to help you find your own truth, while partaking in some of that  which they have for many years been giving to our world through me.

I for one am glad and deeply grateful that the Angels are in charge of  us and our world, and not we – humankind. Approximately six thousand  years of patriarchy have been a mock run and a demonstration of what  happens when the reins are placed into human hands. I shudder at the  thought of what would have happened to us and our poor planet, if the  patriarchy had continued. There is no doubt in my mind that all of this  experience has been part of our Creator’s great plan of life. 

My writings represent the plane of life where I have been dwelling for  quite some time by now. They are my way of bringing a small piece of  Heaven down to the Earth, for all to share who are ready to spend some  of their precious time with me. In his poem ‘Die Teilung Der Welt – The  Dividing Of The World’ Friedrich Schiller, 1759-1805, wrote:
‘What shall I do?’ said Zeus, ‘the world I have given away,
The autumn, the hunting, the market are no longer mine.
Yet, if you want to live in My Heaven with Me,
Whenever thou comest, it shall be open unto thee.’

​The same is true for Rays of Wisdom, an  outer reflection and manifestation of my inner Heaven. Its door is  always open and all are welcome at any time of day and night. So, come  and help yourself to anything you like – it’s yours to take.
Recommended Reading:
•   ‘Pluto In Sagittarius’
•    ‘Pluto In Capricorn’
•    ‘The Tale Of The Butterfly’

God bless and happy and safe flying, always.
With love and light,
Aquarius

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *​

​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 3, 2018)

_*Of False Prophets And Messiahs
*_






​For  everyone on the spiritual pathway a word of warning may not come amiss  and that is: ‘Whatever you do, beware of false prophets and messiahs!’  To this day, they are sure to be encountered by all of us in the form of  people who are trying to take us in. The only one hundred percent  reliable teacher in the whole wide world dwells inside everybody’s  innermost heart and is waiting to be called upon and spring into action.  Yet, even in these communications with our inner Master, the living God  within, it is essential that we  use our discriminatory faculties, so  they can be developed to their highest potential.

Sorting the  wheat from the chaff is now more important than it ever was before. Do  not believe anything or anyone, including me and my writings – not that I  would call myself a prophet or messiah, but I am sure you know what I  mean – without verifying the information before you with your inner  guidance first. In order to do this, whatever you hear or read anywhere,  let it flow through the filter of the world of your feelings,  especially your heart, as that is the only place in the world where  truth dwells. Listen carefully to what it tells you. 

Our inner  guru, also known as the living God within, has full access to every bit  of wisdom and knowledge that has ever been gathered anywhere in the  whole of Creation. S/He is the final authority on recognising and  telling us the difference between right and wrong, truths and lies.  Learn to listen to this teacher carefully, with love and respect. Test  and try it, time and again, and it will amaze you how much it can and  will tell and help you, even down to tackling your most mundane tasks.  This authority in everybody is waiting to help us understand what is  happening in our world, within and without, with ever increasing speed.  It is waiting to be called upon to show us how to overcome all our fears  and how to transmute our negative thoughts and feelings into positive  and constructive ones.
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

​
* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 9, 2018)

*The Tale Of The Pebbles
*
_*For Every Problem There Is A Solution
*_
_*




*_
​Many  years ago in a small Chinese village a farmer owed a large sum of money  to the local moneylender, a thoroughly unpleasant man who fancied his  beautiful daughter. When the farmer fell behind with his payments, the  lender called in the loan and demanded that the whole remaining sum  should be paid at once. As the farmer could not possibly do this, the  lender proposed that if he could marry the farmer’s daughter, he would  consider the debt as paid in full.

The farmer and his daughter  were so horrified that they could not accept this offer. So the cunning  lender asked: ‘How about allowing providence to decide the matter for  us? If I place a black pebble and a white pebble into an empty money  bag, your daughter needs to pick one of them.

•    If she picks the black pebble, she will become my wife and your debt will be paid in full.
•    If she picks the white pebble she does not need to marry me, but your debt will still be fully redeemed.
•    If she refuses to pick a pebble, you have to go to jail.’

The  three people were standing on a pebble strewn path in the farmer’s  field and whilst explaining what he had in mind, the moneylender picked  two pebbles from the ground. Ah, but the girl was a sharp-eyed one, she  noticed that the lender had chosen two black pebbles. Putting them into  his bag, he turned to her and asked her to pick one of them.

The  situation is a dire one. Imagine you are the daughter. What are you  going to do? Or if you had to advise her, what would you tell her? It  seems she has three options:

1.    She refuses to take a pebble and her father goes to jail.
2.    She speaks up and reveals that two black pebbles are in the bag and therefore exposes the money-lender as a cheat.
3.     She picks one of the black pebbles and sacrifices herself to release  her father from his debt and save him from imprisonment.

Hesitating  for a moment and listening within for her inner guidance, she knew  intuitively what she had to do. She put her hand into the moneybag and  drew out a pebble without actually looking at it. Seemingly sunk in  thought, she fumbled with it for a moment and as if by accident dropped  the stone onto the path, where it was immediately lost among the other  pebbles. ‘Oh, how clumsy of me!’ she exclaimed. ‘Please, forgive me. But  never mind, if you look into your bag at the remaining pebble, you will  know which one I picked.’

As the pebble had been a black one and  if the lender had been an honest man, it would have been safe to assume  that the girl had chosen the white pebble. She knew that to save face,  particularly important in China, the moneylender would rather die than  admit his dishonesty. This is how the an apparently impossible situation  as if by magic changed into a highly advantageous one.

The tale  of the two pebbles is an old one  and belongs to the realm of fables.  Earlier interpretations connected it with the art of lateral thinking  which, by definition is the solving of problems through an indirect and  creative approach, using reasoning that is not immediately obvious and  involving ideas that may not be obtainable by using only traditional  step-by-step logic. In my view the pebble story has nothing to do with  this kind of thinking and everything with intuitive knowledge and inner  guidance. Could this perchance be what lateral thinking really is?

Come  to think of it, it seems to me that whenever we do think laterally, it  is our Highest Self who makes us work in order to practise and develop  the skills of our earthly minds more fully. It is doing this by guiding  us step by step through the field of knowledge that is familiar to us,  until in the end – for a long time unbeknown to us, with Its help – we  come to some surprising conclusions that may lead us into finding some  quite unique and ingenious solutions for the problem in hand.

Be  that as it may, I perceive the tale as an allegory for showing us how,  with the help and the will of God and the Angels, solutions can always  be found, even for the most difficult and complex problems. All we have  to do is pay attention to our inner guidance, for that is the way our  Highest Self communicates with us. Its protection and guidance is there  for each one of us at all times, ready and waiting to be called upon. No  matter how learned any small earthly self believes itself to be,  genuine wisdom of the kind that appears in this tale has its origin in  the wise one within. That is the only one in the whole of Creation who  knows the answers to all our questions and can intuitively provide us  with solutions for every one of our problems.

Therefore, let’s  start each new day resting safely in the knowledge that by listening  within we shall never be lost and always be finding our way. May each  remaining day, week, month and year of our present lifetime be filled  with positive thinking and sound decisions. And may the living God  within grant all of us the intuitive wisdom that lifts our thinking  above the boxes of our world.
 From ‘Universal Guidance From The Environment’

​* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 10, 2018)

_*Neptune's Transit Through Pisces
*_






​From  3rd February 2012 until 27th January 2026, the planet Neptune will be  transiting Pisces, its own sign. During this period the influence of the  planet’s energies will be felt more strongly than before. As  speculations of the most negative kind seem to abound about this time, I  would like to add a few of my reflections and observations here.

To  those who are unfamiliar with astrological terms, I would like to point  out that a planet is said to be strong or in the old terms ‘dignified’  when it is found either in its own sign or in the sign of its  exaltation. Uranus, Neptune and Pluto are believed to have no exaltation  because they are outer planets and too far removed from what we would  define as good or bad in human terms. Between them co-rule Aquarius,  Pisces and Scorpio.

In its own sign a planet’s highest and most  positive qualities can be unfolded and developed to their highest  potential. In Neptune’s case they are: artistic gifts; the ability to  play our part in life; being dreamy and idealistic; imaginative,  inspirational, mediumistic, loving music and rhythm; being sensitive,  spiritual and subtle. The negative aspects are: carelessness; castles in  the air; deceptive; head in the clouds; hypersensitivity; irritated by  discords; sentimental; subversive; unstable; wandering and woolly.

Neptune  is one of the outer, very slow moving planets. Because they affect  whole generations in the same manner, they are known as the generation  planets. Neptune spends fourteen years in one sign and one of its orbits  round the Sun takes one hundred and sixty-five years. Astrologically  the planet stands for the energies of the higher octave of Venus, the  highest love vibration. As it knows nothing of the Earth plane, not  surprisingly we earthlings have difficulties trying to grasp and  understand it. Neptune is the co-ruler with Jupiter of Pisces, the  twelfth sign of the zodiac and its natural domain is the twelfth house.  The Neptune’s keynote, as well as that of Pisces and the twelfths house,  is sacrifice. It brings to us and our world the obligation to give  ourselves away in loving service to the One. The position of this planet  by sign and house signifies the area of life in which we have taken  from others in past lifetimes. This is where we are required to give of  ourselves in this one.

Neptune is the God and the ruler of the  sea. The oceans of our world represent the collective subconscious, the  feeling side and highly sensitive, artistic, dreamy and imaginative soul  of our world and all worlds. The Romans worshipped Neptune as the God  of the sea, although originally he had been the God of springs and  streams. His Greek counterpart was Poseidon. Many of the myths  surrounding Neptune and Poseidon reflect them as bad-tempered, easily  angered and quarrelsome, like the sea.

At the time of writing  this in April 2013, thirteen years of Neptune’s transit through Pisces  are left. In my view, during this span the Universe’s energies will be  providing us and our world with one of its greatest and most natural  helps imaginable. For aspiring healers and lightworkers, who know how to  work with and tap into this power supply in the right spirit, it could  turn into the most enlightening time ever experienced on the Earth plane  thus far.

I believe that it will bring humankind the long  awaited renewal of hope, faith and trust in the guidance and protection  of the Highest – in a totally different way from those of the past.  Shedding that which is no longer wanted in our character make-up, so  that our highest and best can emerge from within, will be much easier  during this transit than at other times. With the wisdom of hindsight,  once this transit lies behind us, the quantum leaps of consciousness we  and our world made during Neptune’s time in Pisces will be clearly  visible to all.

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *




​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 11, 2018)

_*The Neptunian Energies
*_





​ The  main intention behind Neptune’s  soft and dreamy energies is that, under its subtle influence, the human  sense of separateness and ego  boundaries should be slowly dissolved.  Our soul and spirit need this to  once again become one with all life.  The house of the zodiac through  which Neptune is moving at any given  time reveals in which part of our  life this dissolution is taking  place. For Sun Pisceans the life force  itself, whose symbol is the Sun  in our birthchart, is constantly under  Neptune’s influence. The Great  Spirit created us and our world in such a  way that, individually and  collectively, having reached a sufficiently  high evolutionary level all  ego boundaries should go from us completely.  When this has come to  pass for sufficient numbers of us, through once  again being aware of  our true nature and our relationship with God,  peace will reign on the  Earth. 

On the earthly level all changes that take place under Neptune’s   influence come about gradually. They are centred on the words   disintegration, disorientation, dissolution, deception and   disillusionment. Like everything that is in this life, this too serves a   wise higher purpose; the aim of the Neptunian energies is to assist   humankind to transcend and dissolve all boundaries and confinements.   They are meant to connect us with the inspiration of our Highest Self   and lead each one of us back into partaking more fully in the stream of   the creative ideas that constantly flow from the Source into all life. 

Neptune’s energies seek to assist anyone who consciously attunes   themselves to their Highest Self with the unfolding of their   spirituality, until it reaches its highest potential for their present   lifetime. In the fullness of time each one of us may eventually grow   into an ever clearer channel of the Divine. Through such conduits the   inspiration of the Highest imparts some truly magnificent creative works   unto our world from time to time. To my mind, the finest example of   this was Frederic Chopin, the Polish-born composer, my favourite   Piscean. His music knows nothing of this world. It is purely on the soul   level and speaks directly to our souls.

Pisces is one of the Water signs and Aquarius is an Air sign. The Water   signs serve the development of the emotions and the Air signs that of   the human intellect. Having reached the Aquarian Age, we are leaving   behind the Age of Pisces. It has been a highly emotional age and one of   the soul when, under the co-rulership of Jupiter and Neptune, blind   faith was top of the agenda. Individually and collectively, there was   wholesale deception by the institutions that were allowed to be in   charge of the spiritual wellbeing of our race. Part of the lessons our   whole world had to endure during the Piscean Age was being tricked into   blindly following them. A rosy dream and an illusion appeared in our   world that a saviour and redeemer would come, who would be capable of   waving some kind of magic wand to release us and our world from all   suffering. This tale was like a balloon that went up. Alas, it is in the   nature of balloons that eventually someone sticks a pin into them and   deflates them.

Enormous soul growth is achieved as, at the beginning of the Aquarian   Age, ever more individual souls and that of our whole race are waking up   from their misapprehensions. In deep disappointment more and more are   turning away from the institutions that have let them down, to go in   search of their own truth. This is very necessary indeed now that we   have reached the age that is under the rulership of the awakener and   enlightener, Uranus. Aquarius is an Air sign and we are moving into an   intellectual age, during which learning to control the thinking of our   lower earthly mind is of the utmost importance. 

 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power of Thought’
•    ‘The Sun In Pisces’
​  
 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

​* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 12, 2018)

_*Time For Dreaming And Meditating
*_






​As  Neptune’s energies are difficult to cope with and handle, they deserve  some special attention. With a degree of understanding of the nature of  the energies that are at our disposal at any given time, in my view it  is possible to get the best out of them all, even Neptune’s. During the  fourteen years this planet will take to transit through its own sign,  wise ones are likely to want to take as much time out as possible to  indulge in and further develop their abilities of dreaming, meditating  and travelling in mind and spirit, rather than physically, to their  highest potential. 

For these people this period promises to be a  wonderfully inspiring one. It is going to be a time during which every  human soul will be offered many opportunities for studying and becoming  ever more familiar with the mystical and spiritual dimensions of life,  and for developing their psychic and mediumistic abilities to the full.  Those who have not found their way onto this path may feel drawn towards  organisations whose motives are less than honourable. Yet, the  disillusionment that sooner or later invariably follows in the wake of  such experiences, may help them to discover the guidance and protection  of the Christ within, their very own Highest or God Self.

As a  matter of fact, until this transit is over, it may turn out extremely  difficult for anyone to keep their feet on the ground. The things one  tries to undertake during such times that are based purely on the  material level of life are likely to lead to disillusionment. But if we  are reasonably aware of the fact that we are spirit and soul, encased in  matter, there will be many openings for getting in touch with our  deepest spirituality and for developing our visionary abilities, under  the supervision of our spirit guides and Master.

Only for as long  as one is unaware of the true meaning of the influence of Neptune’s  energies is one likely to encounter their downside, which is  dissatisfaction, disillusionment and depression, as this Neptune transit  is also a time for grandiose schemes and plans. Yet, no matter how  tempting they may appear initially, it is advisable to pay extra careful  attention to the wise one within. If we ignore our inner guidance our  plan could wind up like a giant balloon into which someone, at some  stage in the proceedings, gleefully sticks a pin. Needless to say, that  is not the purpose of Neptune’s influence on us and our world. However,  the increased heightened emotional and spiritual sensitivity it brings  can make coping with mundane and everyday things surprisingly difficult.  We feel more vulnerable and more than ever before we need to create a  private space into which we can retreat as much as possible from the  hurly-burly of daily life.

During this Neptune transit we need to  be extra careful to approach all things, material and spiritual, with  great caution and extra vigilance. The Neptunian energies can make  people strangely gullible and it is best not to indulge in blind faith  in religious views of the world that are new to us. For those who feel  deeply disillusioned with their present belief system, a word of  caution. There is a very real danger now of getting caught up with  dubious religions and/or sects. If one of them promises sure-fire  salvation and release from all our troubles, materially and spiritually,  we could be getting into deep and murky waters.

When this  Neptune transit is over, we may find ourselves just as disillusioned  with our new religion and realise that the whole thing was one big  mistake. If this is the case for you, take heart. You can be sure that  everything  happened for wise reasons, the main one being to protect you  from yourself. It is good to make mistakes! How else would we ever  master the lessons of each new lifetime? In my view, it is unnecessary  to make each one of them ourselves. I have been telling you about the  greatest danger of Neptune transits, i.e. becoming a victim of religions  predators, because I believe that being foretold can often mean to be  forearmed.

The true intention of Neptune’s energies is to bring  new understanding and a clearer spiritual vision to humankind that  supports us in our daily lives and makes our earthly existence easier to  cope with. That’s why, once the planet’s increased influence is over,  only practices and beliefs that are based on one’s own deep and  innermost spiritual convictions will probably survive under close  scrutiny. To avoid falling into spiritual traps of any kind, all human  souls eventually have to develop the strength of character that allows  them to refuse following others, and instead paying attention to the  wisdom and directions of their own inner guidance and light.

Neptune  rules large institutions like hospitals and prisons. When people leave  such places, frequently far too early and in a weak, frightened and  sensitised state, they are badly in need of being cared for and  supported by those who genuinely care for them and have their best at  heart, not merely pretending to. Yet, all too often, someone who preys  on the vulnerable homes in on them. These vultures usually appear under  the name of a certain sect and belief system, possibly because they  themselves once succumbed to it. Such people can be oh so convincing,  particularly if they have not yet shaken off the effect of Neptune’s  illusion and really do believe they have found the one and only way to  God’s light and truth.

Only souls who developed considerable  spiritual strength before they became ill or went into prison are  capable of resisting the onslaught of well-aimed proselytising.  Obviously, the lure and temptation of this, that and the other belief  system is particularly hard to resist when one feels weak, vulnerable  and in need of support. True spirituality, however, shows itself in the  way someone conducts their own life and not necessarily in the way they  talk. Actions always did speak louder than words. Isn’t it strange that  true spiritual awareness is so rare, even now? Alas, it is not  surprising when one bears in mind the teachings of intolerance and  hatred spread by some of the belief systems of our world. It is all too  easy for religions of the head to deteriorate into encouraging their  followers to bring out the worst, instead of giving of their best in the  way a religion of the heart does.The  word religion is a derivative of the Latin religo/religare, meaning ‘to  bind’, as for example to bind yourself to the worship of God. To my  mind, blind faith is only justified in one and that is our Creator,  never entirely in mere human beings. No matter what they may promise,  they are human and on the same pathway as we are. It is in the nature of  things that we all have our individual lessons to learn. This includes  from time to time being led into temptation, for the simple reason that  eventually every soul must learn to recognise, resist and rise above it.  The more highly evolved we become, the more stringent its tests are  going to be. Just about everywhere in our world there is clear evidence  that not many can as yet resist the temptation of money and the belief  of how much it can buy what, in our present existence, is thought of as  power. Those who are still in the clutches of this false belief  conveniently overlook that the only true power belongs to God and that  it can neither be bought, begged, borrowed nor stolen.

The upside  of the Neptunian energies is that they can provide human souls with  gifts of great sensitivity and intensity. If we strive to use them  wisely, God and the Angels assist us with shedding the light of  consciousness into the darkest corners of our own existence and that of  all life. If, at the beginning of Neptune’s transit through Pisces,  there still was a great deal of darkness and pain within us, by the time  the transit is over we shall have exchanged them for the light of a  greatly improved comprehension of God’s spiritual wisdom and truth. By  transcending the conditions of Earth and reaching out towards our  highest realities, an ever deepening understanding of the events of our  own and all life is gained.

If we are prepared to open our inner  eyes to face ourselves and the world around us with utter honesty, there  will be as many chances as we may need for getting to the bottom of any  long-standing mess, to sort it out once and for all. This is not a task  for the faint-hearted, to be sure. But, with the help of God and the  Angels all things are possible and it can be done. Their hands are  always reaching out for us, to help us with anything that will bring  forth our own strength from within. Getting in touch with our inner  centre and re-establishing our direct connection with God and the  Universe are all human soul’s most urgent needs. This is a wonderful  time for getting to work on this task.

All energies provided by  the Universe for God’s children of the Earth are best used not by  seeking purely our own advancement, but by focussing on the good of the  whole of our world. The energies of all planets in their own signs and  houses are ideally suited to making the highest qualities of each sign  our own. This kind of assistance is available for the whole of their  present lifetime to souls born under the signs in question. The same  applies collectively whenever one of the planets moves through its own  sign.

As in Neptune’s case this is such a rare event, wise ones  rejoice when they are offered opportunities for working with the  energies of this nebulous, misty, mystical and mysterious planet. By  using its power for the highest good and the greatest joy of all, anyone  can benefit greatly by striving to help our whole world to progress, if  only a little bit, on the individual and collective evolutionary  pathway of everything it contains.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 13, 2018)

_*All Is One In The Great Soul Of Life
*_
​ 




​ The   Great Soul of all life on its  deepest and innermost levels, from the   highest to the lowest  manifestations of life, is one amorphous mass. It   was for this reason  that humankind’s temporary existence on the  material  plane once became  a necessity. When everybody wanders around  and  experiences life and  themselves in their own physical bodies, one  cannot  help noticing  one’s individuality. Temporarily encasing every  spark of  the Divine, a  spirit, in matter and adding a soul to it, so  that we  could  experience ourselves through the world of our feelings,  was the  only  way each one of us would eventually become fully aware of  ourselves  as  an individual being in our own right. In the course of a  great many   lifetimes this has successfully created the illusion of  being separate   from each other, which in truth we are not, never have  been and never   will be. As a result of this oneness of all life,   every  individual soul within the Great Soul is responsible for its  own   spiritual wellbeing, as well as that of the others and the whole.  From   the Highest levels of existence the river of life feeds down to  the   lowliest ones, supporting, maintaining and nurturing all that is.  None   is ever forgotten or will be left behind. And because love is the  law of   the Universe, no soul ever struggles on its own, in spite of  the fact   that it often feels like that on the Earth plane when we are  struggling   to find our way back home into the conscious awareness of  the oneness   with our Father/Mother Creator. Help is at hand whenever  we need it.  All  we have to do is call. 

Every human soul carries deep within the  memory of the perfect and   beautiful world from which we once descended  into physicality and to   which one day we shall return. This is a world  that knows nothing of   sickness, pain, violence, crime and wars, and all  life exists together   in perfect harmony. From time to time the memories  of this world come   to haunt us in order to encourage us in our search  for the same   perfection, i.e. wholeness that is in our Creator. To  achieve this goal   the Great Spirit plants in Its children of the Earth  an urge to grow   and reach upwards, so that our consciousness may expand  through   learning something from every experience that comes our way.

The  illusion of separateness of the physical world never existed in the    Great Soul and in truth there is no separation between anything or    anyone. All life has always remained one and because of this, whatever    happens to one of us is inevitably shared by everybody else and when  one   of us heals, our whole world and everything in it does the same.  This   shows how every small effort any one of us makes on their own   individual  healing journey of a thousand miles is of the greatest value   for all  life.

 Therefore, as often as possible let us   withdraw our attention from earthly things and concerns to seek the   inner silence that is of God instead. Every human soul potentially is a   receiver/transmitter station that has the power to obtain impressions  of  beauty and heavenly things from the higher and highest planes of  life,  and also from other people and states of life. In deep meditation  we  begin to develop our finer and finest senses and be at one with  God’s  wisdom and truth.

 Earthly life with its many puzzles and   issues we do not yet understand is frequently very hard to cope with.   Yet, as aspiring healers, we are required to steadfastly and   courageously follow the guidance from the living God within, to soldier   on irrespective of what may come our way. As bravely and nobly as we   can, we thus move onwards and upwards on our own individual evolutionary   spiral and that of all life. We do this in the hope that the time will   soon come when our Highest Self lifts us above the drudgery and   heaviness of the Earth plane, so we can start gathering first hand   experiences of the goodness of God’s life. May we all have the courage   to live, serve and bless everything we encounter. And may we find love   and tolerance in our hearts in a living faith that unerringly trusts the   goodness of the life our Creator has given us. 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 15, 2018)

_*Homesickness Of The Soul
*_
_*




*_​The  light of the Christ Star is now breaking ever more forcefully through  the mists of consciousness that for so long have clouded the vision of  God’s children of the Earth. Pouring its blessings into the heart and  soul of all humankind, it also heals all other lifeforms it touches. The  Christ light is an integral part of every human soul that at present  brings its message of renewal of hope, faith and trust for us and our  world. When we worship this light, it shines in us and beautifies  everything we come into contact with. We can call upon it when we feel  down and weary, asking for its Divine strength to flood our whole being  until every bit of our deepest and darkest fears and anxieties have been  dissolved.

Keeping our inner vision firmly focussed on the  Christ Star maintains the constant conscious contact with our Highest or  God Self, the living Christ within. This, our eternal and immortal  self, has been waiting for a long time to guide and protect every one of  our words, thoughts and actions, so that the blessings of the Heavenly  life can pour into us and our world. To attune our own superconscious  faculties to the Universal ones, our conscious mind has to be trained in  the art of thinking positive, constructive and loving thoughts only.

The  more we practise this the easier our subconscious adjusts itself to our  new ways of thinking and behaving. The conscious effort to conduct all  relationships in a spirit of total and unconditional acceptance,  tolerance and love, unfolds human heart chakras like roses whose loving  emanations flow like a scent into the consciousness of our whole race  and world. By constantly striving to live in harmony with God and all  life in every thought, word and action, slowly but surely our  subconscious mind unites itself with the superconscious mind of the  Highest and becomes one with it.

Deeply imprinted in the very  core of their being all human souls carry the memory of their true home  and the state of oneness with God. Deep down we all remember God’s true  nature and our relationship with our Father/Mother Creator. The Garden  of Eden is a symbol of this state of oneness and the perfect and  beautiful world where everything lives together peacefully and  harmoniously from which our descent into physicality once began. The  Universal laws ensure that one fine day we shall return to it. And  whenever the going gets tough on the Earth plane, our soul reminds us of  the existence of this perfect world and starts yearning and craving for  it.

The memory of this world is  every soul’s most precious possession. It is the beacon of light – light  spiritually means knowledge – that guides us back into the conscious  reunion with our true parents. This can only happen at the end of a vast  evolutionary cycle that takes all souls time and again round the  zodiac. This enables us to take part in the lessons of each sign and  house until we have fully understood each one. In this process our soul  steadily matures until it reaches the point when our Highest Self,    with all its might, pulls us back into our source’s loving embrace.

If you are familiar with ‘War And Peace Among Nations’,  you will know that I was born in Germany, where I spent the first  twenty-eight years of my life. In 1965 I got married and moved to the  United Kingdom. It took me twenty-five years, believe it or not, to  completely overcome my homesickness for the old country and make my  peace with my adopted one by taking British nationality. When it comes  to discussing homesickness, I must be among its world champions. The  English language appropriately calls this longing for home and the past a  sickness. For me it was like a debilitating illness that was trying to  eat me up alive, without me having any idea of what the cause of my  troubles was. All I knew was that I could not settle because something  was gnawing away at me like a cancer.

With hindsight it is easy  to see that such a destructively strong longing could never have been  for my mother, early home and country of my present lifetime. When I  discovered that they could no longer offer me anything, it still took me  a long time until it finally dawned on me that in truth my longing was  of quite a different kind. It made no difference that my new home in  many ways was a big improvement on what I had left behind. My wishes for  a home and a family of my own had been fulfilled, but in spite of this  it took many years before I finally recognised the true nature of my  yearning. It was the homesickness every human soul carries within for  its true home and its true parents who can never be found in the world  around us because they dwell on the highest and innermost level of life.

​​From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

​* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 16, 2018)

_*Do You Know Where You're Going To?
*_
​ 




​ _Do you know where you’re going to?
Do you like the things that life is showing you?
Where are you going to?_
_Do you know?
_
M. Masser & G. Goffin
​ An improved understanding of the purpose  and meaning of our present existence initially helped me more than  anything else to make some sense of the complexities of this life. It  was the beginning of my healing journey that brought me a measure of  peace. It was good to get to know that our planet is nothing but a place  of learning like a school and that the world of spirit is our true  home. This is by no means a scary notion, because the spirit world is  not a strange and alien place somewhere else, but a very familiar one  that is well-known and much loved by all of us. It is an integral part  of our present world, whose outermost manifestation is our present  existence in physicality. The inner is a world of light from which we  once emerged and at the end of each lifetime return to for rest and  recuperation. 

Human beings are much more than their physical bodies, which is merely  an outer shell that is worn like an overcoat. In truth we are a spirit  and soul, who every so often returns to the Earth plane to be once more  temporarily encased in matter. Our real parents are the Great White  Spirit, Father/Mother Creator of all life. All earthly parents can ever  hope to do is take on the role of adopted parents for the duration of  one lifetime – no more. The most important bit, to my mind, is that  everybody has an inner home where a direct connection or line with God  has been waiting to be re-established for a very long time. The deeper these things sank into my    consciousness, the more I came to terms with my lifetime’s experiences    and the long, slow and painful journey of healing my soul got on its    way. As time went by, the desire to return to my old home country or    even to visit it disappeared completely. All I had ever got from my    visits was a bloody nose – metaphorically speaking. Each time I was    emotionally so deeply upset and distressed that at one time it made me    physically sick, without having any idea at the time of why it was    happening. Realising where we are all coming from and one day will be    returning to has helped me to love and appreciate my life and the things    it is showing me. 

As bit by bit the mystery of our existence started to unravel itself in  my mind, I got to like and appreciate what life has always been trying  to show me. The more I understand, the more I love my life and the one  who created it. In my view, understanding is the key for unlocking any  door. It makes forgiving much easier, first for ourselves for needing  such difficult lessons and then for the unfortunate souls who had to  carry the burden of hurting and wounding us, not only in this lifetime  but also all previous ones. Recognising the Universe’s great wisdom and  infinite love behind every single one of our experiences is half the  battle won. Without the ‘bloody nose’ experiences I almost certainly  would have got lost in the illusion of a home and mother who were meant  to play this role in my life for an allocated span of time only. And so,  I pray: 
O Great Spirit, Mother/Father Creator,
Grant me the gift of Your Divine wisdom and forgiveness,
So that I may forgive each and every one
Who ever hurt or wounded me, including myself.
Help me to forgive every cruelty and unkindness 
That was ever done to me by anyone, in word, thought and deed.
With hindsight, I can see that all who treated me in this way
Supplied me with a special service and were my best teachers,
Because they all helped me to become the one I am now,
And for that, Great Spirit, I am truly thankful.

From ‘Healing Prayer For Parents And Children’
​ As soon as our earthly self catches a  glimpse of the Divine plan for the spiritual evolution of God’s children  of the Earth, our comprehension expands of God’s true nature and our  own. When we begin to understand where we once came from and where one  day we shall be returning to, our soul rejoices. As it begins to relax,  the earthly self slowly finds ever more rest, peace and healing.  Even  when it has merely touched the outer edge of God’s eternal bliss and  joy, it becomes more patient in its pursuit of the wisdom, truth and  understanding of its true Divine parents. 

Although God’s all-enfolding, all-forgiving and all-understanding total  and unconditional love is hard to grasp for earthly minds, it is from  this point that each one of us once emerged as a minute spark of God’s  sacred spirit and was sent forth. Each was launched on their own  evolutionary journey of exploration and discovery. Straight away we had  to start building ourselves a personality with distinct character  traces. We also needed a soul, as a container – if you like – in which  the memories of all our learning would be stored. In both genders, the  soul is the feminine, soft, sensitive and vulnerable feeling part of our  nature. Only through these additional parts is it possible for the  indwelling spirit in any of us to get to know itself and the world in  which our Highest Self places us, wherever this may be one of these  days.

Each spark of the Divine initially is a spirit only. Part of God’s  masculine aspect, astrologically it is represented by the elements Fire  and Air. For as long as the spirit has no body, although it can think it  can neither see nor experience itself. It has no feelings but that does  not stop if from being precocious, enterprising and inquisitive,  wanting to learn to understand itself and the life surrounding it.  Having given the matter considerable thought, the spirit of God once  decided to create itself a feminine counterpart, the Great Mother of all  life, the Goddess. Our soul is part of the Goddess and our spirit is  part of God. Both belong together and are one – there is no separation.  The feminine aspect of the Divine and us is astrologically represented  by the elements Water and Earth. 

This evolutionary process explains the necessity for our existence on  the physical plane of life. To enable anything to take part in this  world, a vehicle has to be created for moving about, i.e. a physical  body whose main components are Water and Earth. And that’s how it’s come  about that we presently find ourselves in one of the material  environments of God’s Creation, planet Earth, on the outermost edge of  existence.

It does take a long time until the earthly mind understands the   incredibly long journey of discovery its spirit and soul have already  travelled. Finally, the small earthly self comes to terms with its  existence and accepts that its explorations will forever continue and  that on increasingly higher levels of life, its imagination captures an  impression of the grandeur and the goodness of God’s Creation that can  clearly be seen everywhere, including its own past, present and future.  With this new vision it gradually becomes more tranquil, placid, joyous  and also humorous towards some of the difficulties it daily has to cope  with.

Whenever something threatens to overwhelm us, it is good to know that we  are never alone, because God and the Angels, as well as our guides and  masters in the world of light, are constantly with us. Having witnessed  them many times in the past, they do understand our human problems only  too well. If we call upon them, they will show us how we can become ever  more sincere and true in all our relationships, so that we may walk our  pathway through life with tranquil hearts and minds that are open to  the glories of their worlds that for the time being have to remain  invisible to earthly eyes. 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 17, 2018)

_*Astrology As A Lifehelp
*_





​ Astrology  assisted me with unravelling   the mystery of what was trying to hold me  back in the past like an   over-strong magnet. It was like a jigsaw  puzzle whose main piece is my   Moon in Cancer, the sign of mother,  family, home, country and  ancestry.  As far back as I can remember,  these things have been of the  utmost  importance to me. Nurturing and  caring for a family was and  still is one  of my prime requirements. I  like nothing better and when  my children  had grown up, my spiritual  family satisfied this need.  Providing for it  in any way I can fills me  with joy. Life itself has shown me how first the   discovery and then the acceptance  that a certain pathway is predestined   for us is indeed the beginning of  the end of our suffering. It brings  a  measure of peace that kick-starts  the healing process. And as the   healing journey progresses and  sufficient time has elapsed, one reaches   the point when one begins to  relish and give thanks for the special   lessons life has in store for us.  Humankind’s potential is practically   unlimited. However, without  becoming aware that this is the case, and   getting to know ourselves and  our predestined pathway, it is  impossible  to fulfil any of it. How sad! 

Whether we achieve a tiny fraction of this lifetime’s potential depends    on the choices we make. Why is it that human beings are so good at    standing in their own way and hampering their progress? That’s certainly    what I did for a very long time. But, I comfort myself, it’s good to    know –  better late than never – that life leaves it up to us whether  we   wish our struggles to continue. We can decide whether we would  rather   pay attention to what the Universe tells us and then set to  work on   ourselves. If only I had known at least some of these things  earlier!   But then, I comfort myself that in my next lifetime all the  knowledge I   am finding here will accompany me into eternity and  forever be mine.   Because of it, I shall be able to cope better and  have an easier time,   wherever my pathway may lead.

The Sun in my birthchart is in Libra and the ninth house, the domain of    Sagittarius. As a result, my life has always been as much under the    influence of Libra as of Sagittarius. This is a clear indication that    from the moment of taking my first breath it was highly likely that one    day I would wind up in a different country from that of my birth, to    find happiness and fulfilment there. Among other things, the ninth is    the house of in-laws, of the law and of publishing. Each one of these    started to play an important role in my adult life. Sagittarius is    constantly in search of horizon broadening experiences and it is not    unusual for people with their Sun in the ninth to marry someone from    another cultural background and settle in their country. As far as    in-laws are concerned, I have always got along with mine better than    with the members of my old family. 

In Cancer the Moon is in its own sign and therefore has extra strength.    In Libra, my Sun sign, the Sun is in its fall. The juxtaposition of  Sun   in its fall and Moon in its own sign reveals that the meeting of  their   energies would result in a long and hard struggle in my life  between  the  parts of me they represent, before I would be able to  settle down  and  manifest the highest qualities of both signs. Although  the Moon  tried  long and hard to keep me back in the past, the pull of  my spirit,   symbolised by the Sun in our birthchart, in the end proved  to be – as   indeed it is intended to be – the more powerful influence  that moved me   forwards on the evolutionary spiral. As my ascendant is  also in   Sagittarius, I am a double Sagittarius. In the typical fashion  of this   sign it took until midlife before I became interested in the  higher and   highest dimensions of life. Because I was still so closed  off from  them,  the pull of my spirit eventually became so strong that  it forced  its  way through the layers of emotional/spiritual debris  blocking my   consciousness.

At times it felt as if some inner floodgates were opening and a dam    bursting, when I started holding down my insights in what later grew    into ‘The Random Jottings of a Stargazer’. To this day, my healing and    cleansing process are accompanied by frequent bouts of severe headaches    against which no remedy could be found on the earthly plane. This  left   me no option but to go into the pain, working with it and  listening to   what it is trying to tell me. By now, I would not want it  any other  way.  I have been persevering with this clearing away of the  accumulated   rubble of many lifetimes for over twenty years and still  is does not   seem to have finished. With my Sun in Libra and my Moon in  Cancer in the   seventh house, domain of Libra, I am a double Libra as  well as double   Sagittarius. It therefore does not come as a surprise  that my writings   always have mainly focussed on relationships of all  kinds. Healing them   with the help of God and the Angels, as well as a  better comprehension   of the Universal laws is dear to my heart. Having  my own website on   which to publish my learning was a natural  progression. In case you are   interested, both old and new Rays of  Wisdom are available on the web. 

Well then, if all these things were ‘written in the stars’ for me, as I    know they are, who would I be to argue with the Universe’s great  wisdom   that put it there for me? Any of the outstanding issues of my  life  could  only be resolved through a better general understanding of  the  purpose  and meaning of this life. I believe that only the kind of   astrology I  use could show me what God and the Angels expect from me.   Without this  knowledge my spirit could not have responded to their   demands, freed  itself and moved on, the way it became possible with   their help. I am  content that even my ‘bloody nose’ experiences were   part of the  Universe’s wisdom to stop me from getting lost in the   illusions of the  Earth plane, i.e. that the home and mother of this   lifetime were the  true and only ones. And so, I have every reason to be   grateful for the  events of the early part of my life, strange as this   may seem at first  glance. Karmically, I must have needed the lessons  it  contained or I  would not have received them, of that I am sure. 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 18, 2018)

_*Written In The Stars
*_






​In   1998 I returned to Germany, the country of my birth, where I  lived quite happily for around two   years. But, in the end my inner  guidance told me ever more strongly  that  the old country was not  really right for me. With a heavy heart, I  had  to make the decision to  up-stakes yet again and move on. I  returned to  my adopted country and  county with the people I had learnt  to love over  the years. They are  my home on the earthly plane of life  for the rest of  my present  lifetime. 

Having found my inner home, I feel I could live quite happily almost    everywhere, but I hope that the Universe will allow me to spend it here.    And as before God we are all the same, I have no time for concepts   like  nationalism, patriotism and racism. To me, they represent the most    destructive earthly influences that far too long have served to   separate  us from each other, instead of uniting us. As beloved children   of the  Universe, we do not belong to any country or even the Earth.  We  belong  to God. 

Astrology has contributed immensely to my personal healing journey of a    thousand  miles. That’s why I cannot praise it highly enough and hope    that it can do the same for you. The fortunetelling variety with its    casting of horoscopes never did appeal to me. To my mind, there is no    substitute for the knowledge that can only be gained from studying the    characteristics of every one of the Sun signs. My interpretations of    them have grown into a logbook that guides the human soul through the    many different levels of its earthly existence. My life is a practical    demonstration of what an invaluable lifehelp astrology can be. Like    nothing else it can help us make sense out of the suffering contained in    our lessons of the past. 

Of particular relevance in this context are the aspects Saturn forms to    Sun, Moon, Venus, Mars and Mercury in our birthcharts. So far  available   are:
‘The Sun And Saturn In Hard Or Growth Aspect’
‘The Moon And Saturn In Hard Or Growth Aspect’
‘Venus And Saturn In Hard Or Growth Aspect’
‘Mars And Saturn In Hard Or Growth Aspect’
‘Uranus And Saturn In Hard Or Growth Aspect’

​With the help and the will of God and    the Angels, more will follow in due course. Of equal importance is    getting to know the landmarks on our journey through life and what    special lessons they may present us with:
‘Age 29 1/2 - First Saturn Return’
‘Age 58/59 - Second Saturn Return’
‘38/45 Midlife Crisis - The Uranus Opposition’

​The more one grasps astrology’s    underlying esoteric meanings, the more the beauty and wonder of the    order of the Great Universal Plan can reveal itself to astonished human    eyes. It explains how our infinitesimally small existence is linked to    and takes part in the beauty of the gigantic Cosmic dance of the    planets’ energies in which the whole of Creation is involved. It shows    particularly clearly in the Sun and Moon’s movements and the way their    working manifests itself in the realities of Earth life, at this  special   time of humankind’s homecoming.

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 24, 2018)

_*Gnosticism
*_
_*




*_​ The Gospel of St Thomas from the Gnostic  teachings of the early Christians, Chapter 22, contains a description  of the healing and integrating process of our nature: ‘Jesus saw infants  being suckled and he said to his disciples: ‘These infants being  suckled are like those who enter the kingdom.’ They said to him: ‘Shall  we then, as children, enter the kingdom?’ Jesus replied: ‘When you make  the two one, and when you make the inside like the outside and the  outside like the inside, and the above like the below, and when you make  the male and the female one and the same, so that the male not be male  and the female no longer be female . . . then will you enter [the  Kingdom and you will have become a Christed one in your own right].’’ 

A major contribution to the theme of the true meaning of the Jesus  legend was made by Timothy Freke and Peter Gandy in their book ‘The  Jesus Mysteries – Was the Original Jesus a Pagan God?’ Their research  showed that the early Christians consisted by no means of a united  front. The followers of this new formed religion were split about  halfway between Gnostics and literalists. Gnosticism is a description  for some of the ancient religions whose adherents shunned the material  world. They embraced the spiritual world and viewed the Earth plane as  something that had been created by what they called the demiurge.  Gnostic ideas influenced many ancient religions. They taught that  gnosis, variously interpreted as knowledge, enlightenment, salvation,  emancipation or ‘oneness with God’, may be reached by practising  philanthropy to the point of personal poverty, sexual abstinence, as far  as possible for hearers and entirely for initiates, and diligently  searching for wisdom by helping others.

The Gnostics believed that the world of the demiurge was the lower  region of life, an imperfect and ephemeral world of matter, flesh and  time, whereas God’s realm is the upper world which is associated with  the soul and perfection. According to their beliefs, God’s world is  eternal and not part of the physical. It is impalpable and timeless.  This clearly shows that there is nothing new under the Sun. Alas, the  Gnostic wisdom had to be hidden away because the time was not yet right  for being presented to the whole of humankind. 

In spite of the fact that it was suppressed into extinction – well,  almost – by the literalists, some of their teachings have survived. In  the gospel of St Thomas the evidence of their presence is casting its  magic spell down the ages into our time, when things are coming full  circle and ever more of us are evolving into what once would have been  called Gnostics. The word Gnostic has its origin in the world knowing.  The Gnostics among the early Christians knew that Christ does not mean a  man hanging on a cross, but experiencing God on a deep inner level of  everybody’s own being, which eventually fills every part of it with its  presence. In this process the small earthly self and its ego is  gradually absorbed into the greater Ego of the Universal Life Force,  known as God. These wise ones were aware that no outer influences are  involved and that the life story of Jesus Christ that can be likened to a  picture book for very young children, i.e. souls.

On the internet I found the following definition of Gnosticism, declared  to be the true and official one. It tells me that ‘Gnosticism means  rebelling against and breaking free of the conformity set forth to us by  religious dogma, which for centuries has instilled unbelievable fear  and guilt into the masses. Gnosticism means dispelling all fear-based  untruths about God and our eternal spirit and soul through bringing  reasoning and intelligence into the equation. 

‘Gnosticism has been linked to the New Age movement, but this so-called  New Age movement isn’t so new. In fact, it is older than time.  Gnosticism was around long before the time of Buddha or the time of  Jesus, and it came about way before the Old Testament. The whole world  believed in it, totally and completely. 

‘We have had many lives. So who are we? We are Gnostics, not agnostics.  As Gnostics we base our path to God on not so much as faith as we do  reason. We know that Anything that can be asked can and will be  answered. We know there are no mysteries. Believing on faith alone is  exhausting. Reason is what we bring you. We know that the reasonable  idea is that we keep progressing, that whatever wrongdoings have been  done to us, they are ultimately for a reason. Nothing is random or  pointless.

‘Gnosticism does not care whether you are Lutheran, Catholic, Jewish,  Protestant, or Buddhist. Gnosticism is an addition to your existing  beliefs, not a replacement for them. 

‘The knowledge of Gnosticism is to love not fear God, to get rid of  guilt and to show that through many lifetimes you perfect your soul,  then return to the other side. This is the knowledge that will help you  progress faster and you do not have to come back so many times. If you  want to, that’s fine. But I am sure almost everyone is weary of it or  they would not be searching. We are tired of guilt, fear and labouring  through life. We know that life is hard, but we also know it doesn’t  mean that it cannot be wonderful, free of guilt and fear.’ Extract from ‘Gnosticism’

Reflecting on the above, I realise with astonishment that Gnosticism is  what my life’s work has been about from its earliest beginnings, without  ever having had any contact with the Gnostics or any of their  teachings, not in this lifetime anyway. Somehow, I feel that I am  reaching way back into the past. It’s teachings come to me like an echo  of the ancient wisdom of bygone ages, which I brought with me into my  present lifetime, to be revived and brought to fruition. To me,  Gnosticism is not a belief, but a deep inner knowing and understanding  of what God truly means through experiencing God as part of myself. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Christ The Redeemer’
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’
​ 
 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * * 
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 25, 2018)

_*We Are All Winners
*_





​  As we move forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral of life, the pull of the Christ Spirit, the living  God within, gradually grows stronger in all human souls and makes itself  increasingly known. Throughout our whole development on the Earth plane  Its sole aim is coax us along, so that we may reach ever greater levels  of awareness and aim for achievements that fulfil our highest potential  by unselfishly serving the highest good and the greatest joy of all.  Realising that this quite naturally includes us and our own wellbeing,  the desire for pursuing selfish goals has left us of its own accord. 

We are aware that whatever happens on this our pathway back home into  the oneness with God and all life, there are no losers, even though at  times it may look that way. The most wonderful thing about earthly life  is that, for as long as we make sure we learn something from every  experience, we shall always be a winner, because through gaining in  wisdom and understanding we are growing ever more Heaven-tall. And that,  when all is said and done, from the moment of our first appearance on  the Earth plane, has been the purpose of every one of our lifetimes,  including this one.

I hope and pray that one of these days everyone’s inner vision will have  opened and their religious/theological/spiritual horizons expanded  sufficiently, so that all of us can recognise that the new spiritual  knowledge we have been receiving for some time in no way poses a threat  to any of the old belief systems of our world. I am convinced that there  will come a time when their more highly evolved followers – for many of  them this is no doubt already happening – will be able to perceive that  in truth every bit of the new wisdom represents an extension,  enhancement and enlargement of the themes they know so well. 

Wise ones know intuitively that the appearance of the new material is  part of a natural renewal process the old religions need to undergo.  This can only come about by searching behind the surface words of the  teachings that have come to us from past ages, to see how they connect  with realities that lie on the higher and highest levels of life, which  thus far had been kept beyond the horizons of earthly experiences and  understanding. 

There comes a point in every soul’s development when our mind opens up  to the new knowledge that is now flowing into the heart and soul of  humankind, and we can see for ourselves that the only reason for its  coming is to move us and our world forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral of life. We shall then be one of the people of whom  it has been said that they will inherit the Earth, because the wisdom we  are finding motivates us to behave in a meek and gentle, quiet and  peaceful manner. People like us create the necessary balance to the loud  ones who to this day enjoy taking part in conflicts and wars. We meek  ones let them get on with it, because we know that when we hold  steadfast onto what the living God within tells us, we will eventually  triumph over all turmoil. 

Those who are truly meek and humble in spirit are aware that in truth  nothing on the Earth plane belongs to anyone. They know that God is the  true owner of everything and that all their earthly possessions,  including their physical body, are but borrowed for a certain time. We  thankfully return them to Mother Earth when we depart from the material  plane of life. We wise ones are glad that we too belong to God and  no-one else, and that beyond the things we really need for our  existence, there is no need for endless amounts of earthly possessions.  All we need and want to take with us into Eternity is the spiritual  wisdom and understanding we have been fortunate enough to add to in our  most recent lifetime. 

When our consciousness has fully merged with God’s and therefore with  all life, we have long lost the desire to own anything on the Earth  plane, because we know that all of it belongs to God and rests safely in  Its loving hands. Consciously being part of God, we know that  everything is ours to take and do with as we please – if that’s what we  wanted to do. We are aware that we have become worthy of being trusted  to handle every aspect of God’s Creation with the greatest respect and  care. For us the only way of acting is in harmony with the laws of the  Cosmos, God’s laws, and the will and wishes of the Highest, known to the  Angels and through them also to us.

Modesty and mildness are the road to God-power because they connect us  with our Highest or God Self. The Divine spirit has no difficulties  entering those who happily accept that all life belongs to Him/Her and  therefore also to them. When we behave in a God-like manner at all  times, we ourselves gradually grow ever more God-like and the Universal  Force provides us with everything we need. Whatever it may be, at the  right moment it appears. Recognising it as a gift from God, we give  thanks and praise for it. 

Through our labours of bringing wisdom, love and fresh understanding to  the hearts and souls of humankind, so that the flower of true  forgiveness may unfold in ever more hearts and souls quite naturally, we  meek ones in future lifetimes will reap the rich harvest of the seeds  we are presently planting. We shall be the ones who return to Mother  Earth in future lifetimes, when her transformation is complete and she  has evolved into a place of light and healing, rest and peace.

 George Eliot ‘Daniel Deronda’, first  published 1876, wrote: ‘Now, in complete unity a part possesses the  whole, as the whole possesses every part. And in this way, human life is  tending towards the image of the Supreme Unity. As our life becomes  more spiritual, by capacity of thought [through a better understanding  of the processes of life] and joy therein, possession tends to become  more Universal and independent of gross material contact. That means  that in a brief day, the soul of a human being can know in fuller volume  the good, which has been and is – nay, is to come, than all that could  be found in a whole lifetime, where one still had to follow the creeping  path of the senses.’ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Meek Shall Inherit The Earth’
•    ‘How Shall The Meek Inherit The Earth?’
•    ‘Colonising New Planets’
​ 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Nov 12, 2018)

_*Letting Go
*_
​ _*





*_​ •    Does not mean being uncaring, but  stepping back and allowing others to do and experience their life in  their own unique way.

•    Does not mean cutting ourselves off from someone, merely accepting  that we cannot change others and have no right to control them.

•    Means we should not even try to enable others, because everybody  has the right to learn from the consequences of their own thoughts,  words and actions. 

•    Knowing that the outcome of something is not in our hands and accepting our powerlessness.

•    Is making the most of ourselves and through our good example help others to do the same for themselves.

•    Is not carrying others, merely caring about them.

•    Is not fixing things for them, but supporting them unflinchingly in their times of need.

•    Is refusing to judge others and in this way allowing them their humanness. 

•    Is not meddling and interfering with others and trying to interfere  with the outcome of their life events. By allowing them to learn from  and grow through their own experiences, we encourage them to take their  destiny into their own hands. 

•    Is not being protective, but permitting others to face their own realities and life lessons. 

•    Is not denying, but accepting that we and our own life and  everybody else’s at all times rest securely in the loving hands of God  and the Angels. 

•    Is not adjusting and steering everything to our desires, but going  with the flow of our life and taking each day as it comes and whatever  it may bring, whilst cherishing our existence within it. 

•    Having no regrets about the past and being grateful for the many  things it has taught us. This sets us free to live, grow and learn –  each through their own experiences – ever more in the present and sowing  seeds of the right kind for the future. And that helps us to fear less  and love more.

May the Angels of Peace and Healing be with you in all your relationships, especially the one with yourself.

With love and light,
Aquarius

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (Nov 20, 2018)

_*The Gift Of Individuality
*_
​ _*



*_

Each one of us is a special and unique being.
There isn’t another one like it in the whole of Creation. 
This is because we have been blessed with individuality *.
It’s for a wise higher reason that we are different from everyone else
And that’s how the Great Father/Mother of all life wants us to be.
But alas, for as long as we fail to understand this, 
We frequently find that our perceptions and opinions differ
From those of the people around us 
And we seem to be unable to see eye to eye with them.

Being aware of the purpose of our individuality,
Whenever there is the danger of angry words being spoken 
And when tempers are starting to fly, 
Let’s remind ourselves of everyone’s uniqueness
And make an effort to step into the other one’s shoes.
This makes it easier to see their point of view 
And to reconcile ourselves with the differences that arise,
So that at the end of such discussions 
We can shake hands, agree to disagree with each other
And remain friends.

Only through striving to get along with others
And in friendly co-operation working our way 
Through the disputes and conflicts that are bound to arise,
Wherever human beings rub shoulders with each other,
Can we hope to create the kind of friendships 
That are indestructible and will last 
Beyond all earthly boundaries and limitations 
And forever accompany us onto the higher 
And eventually highest levels of life.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘The Purpose Of Individuality’
•    ‘Negative Thinking – Prime Cause Of Depression’
•    ‘Feeling Safe’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Nov 25, 2018)

_*Ascending The Spiritual Mountain
*_
_*Part One
*_
_*




*_​The  following is the essence of a message of hope and encouragement from  the White Eagle group of spirit guides with the title ‘Keep On Keeping  On’ that appeared in Stella Polaris August/September 2015: ‘It is with  love and joy in our hearts that we are coming to you today to tell you  of some of the truths that are vital for your happiness in this lifetime  and beyond. We too once walked the road you are presently treading.  Because of this we are familiar with the sorrows and difficulties of  living in a physical body that is as yet unawakened to the beauty and  wonder of our world, the spirit realms.

‘We are aware of how hard  earthly life can be for those who do not yet know about its spiritual  background and the presence of spirit guides and helpers who love and  care for you, just because you are. This lack of spiritual knowledge  makes it very difficult to grasp that the life you have been given is  basically a good one. Trusting that the love of the Great White Spirit  and that His/Her loving arms have always been wrapped around you, is  almost impossible in that state. But it becomes easier when you  comprehend that every one of your earthly experiences serves a wise  higher purpose. Because we know the sorrows, disappointments and  hardships of life in physicality only too well, we are joining you here.  Our only motivation is a great longing in our hearts to provide you  with the knowledge of the powers that are within every human being and  therefore also in you.

‘We want to tell you about the beautiful  states of life that in the fullness of time are waiting for you and the  importance of bringing forth the best that is within you, because they  are the characteristics of your higher or Christ nature. Even though you  may not see any results of your efforts for quite some time, keep on  keeping on. Your ascension of the spiritual mountain of earthly life is  an essential part of God’s plan for your spiritual development. Your  predestined pathway is to reach the end of your earthly education and  that is the top of the mountain. We are here to provide you with the  assistance you need.

‘Every religion your world has ever seen is  one of the many roads that lead up this mountain. When at the end of  your present earthly sojourn you return to our world, we shall be  welcoming you in our midst. After you have recovered from the stresses  and strains of earthly life and look at it from our side of the veil,  you will probably be as overwhelmed as we are by the amount of suffering  you see. It will occur to you how easily all of it could be avoided, if  only people were aware that every bit of suffering is the result of  someone’s own thinking and behaviour patterns of the past. You want to  go to them and tell them that it is up to them to change, but alas you  will have to tell them that it is not your job to do this work for them.

‘We  would love to do the work for each one of you, but are not allowed to  for in that case you earthling would not grow in wisdom and  understanding. You are the only ones who can do this, while we from the  spiritual background of life support and encourage you. Our main role is  showing you how to avoid creating further negative Karma and  accumulating karmic debts, and help you to redeem the ones that still  exist in your spiritual bankbook. This is done through sending nothing  but good, kind and loving thoughts, words and actions into the Universe.  It really is as simple as that.

‘There are many groups like ours  on this side of the veil of consciousness that separates your world  from this one. The White Eagle is a symbol of the Great White Spirit,  Father/Mother of all life, whose wisdom and truth we are bringing you as  best as we ourselves know it. White Eagle is the collective word for  all who are working together for the benefit and wellbeing of our  siblings who are struggling with their existence as spirit and soul  encased in matter. Our groups are on many different evolutionary levels  and working with you is an essential part of our own development. If you  so wish, you can join our beginner’s group for those who have just  completed their earthly education. You can serve your apprenticeship  here, if you so wish. Nobody forces you to do anything, but when you  watch the miseries of the life you have only just left behind, your  heart is likely to melt with compassion and love and you want to help in  some way, the way many of us are doing in this world.

‘Waiting  for every human being who has got to the end of their earthly education  behind the mountain is the greater freedom and beauty of the spirit  realms. From there you will proceed to explore the higher and eventually  highest spiritual realms. For every human being eventually waits a  heavenly state of life that is so filled with bliss and peace that will  be hard for you to imagine now. Ah yes, we can see you thinking: ‘That’s  all very well, but how are we to believe that what you are telling us  is the truth. In any case, how can any of it affect our present-day  difficulties and problems?’ Our role is to point the way towards your  goal, because as soon as your vision focuses on it, your mental and  emotional attitude towards your companions and the problems of everyday  life changes.

‘Spiritually, knowledge is light and the lack of it  is darkness. The wisdom and truth of the Great Mother of all life is  the eternal light and you need its help for working your way over every  one of your earthly hurdles and obstacles. Yet, to enable you to contact  this light, the desires and cravings of your lower earthly nature first  have to surrender themselves to the demands of your higher nature.  Alas, human beings frequently find it too difficult to listen and make  the effort to rise in thought above their sad and traumatic conditions  and reach out for the life of our world with its light and warmth, joy  and tranquillity, kindness and peace. Never forget that we are always  there for you; all you have to do is ask. Without asking no help can  come to you; that is the law.

‘But for those who have asked and  through this are showing their readiness to receive, we are bringing the  truth about God’s nature and your own. We ask you to look, with love in  your heart and soul, towards the higher and highest realms of life. The  more you do this, the more your small earthly difficulties shrink away,  because you know that everything that happens in earthly life is  transient and but a passing phase. With the help and will of God and the  Angels no obstacle is insurmountable and all conditions can be healed.  So do your best, refuse to worry about tomorrow and rest safely in the  knowledge that God and the Angels are doing the rest.

‘That is  the message of the Jesus legend’s St Matthew 6:25-32: ‘Therefore I say  unto you, be not anxious for your life, what ye shall eat, or what ye  shall drink; nor yet for your body, what ye shall put on. Is not the  life more than the food and the body than the raiment? Behold the birds  of the Heaven, that they sow not, neither do they reap, nor gather into  barns; and your heavenly Father feedeth them. Are not ye of much more  value than they? And which of you by being anxious can add one cubit  unto the measure of his life? And why are ye anxious concerning raiment?  Consider the lilies of the field, how they grow; they toil not, neither  do they spin. Yet I say unto you, that even Solomon in all his glory  was not arrayed like one of these. But if God doth so clothe the grass  of the field, which to-day is and to-morrow is cast into the oven, shall  he not much more clothe you? O ye of little faith!’

‘The people  of your planet have difficulties comprehending messages of this nature  because many of them to this day are existing behind a kind of barrier  that acts like a dense fog. Getting rid of it is everyone’s own task,  but do not despair because we are here to help you. The only thing that  can disperse the kind of fog we are talking about here is the light of  the Highest Star, the Universal Christ Spirit, through whom all life is  given. And God’s sacred wisdom and truth are the winds of Heaven that  can blow away everything that is troublesome in your world.

‘A  light burns within each one of you that with the passing of earthly time  has been turned down and grown very dim. You are the only one who can  uncover this light and help it to shine so brightly that ever more of  all earthly clouds of fog and darkness are absorbed into it. Every human  being has a hidden power within that can act like the winds of Heaven  that sweep your surroundings until everything ugly and evil, negative  and destructive has gone for good. That’s how the conditions of  everybody’s earthly life can be moderated and improved.

‘You  yourselves are endowed with this power. By bringing it forth and using  it wisely, eventually the things of Earth that in the past were so  stressful will no longer have any effect on you. When you look at them  from the right perspective, you recognise how unimportant they truly  are. These God-given powers are unfolding in ever more of you. You are  God’s beloved children of the Earth. And with the knowledge we are  bringing you the Great Father/Mother is placing into every reader’s own  hands the key for unlocking the inner doors to great happiness. The  secret of overcoming the darkness and sickness of earthly life is  through perceiving them in the right light and knowing that everything  is sure to work out well in the end, when Mother Earth’s transformation  into a place of beauty, harmony and peace is complete.
 
  From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

​* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 21, 2019)

_*Is There Any Need For Praying?

Part One
*_
_*




*_
​For  a long time of our earthly existence the inner connection of our lower  self with the spirit realm with its many different levels and the  highest one of God is blocked. This is our true home from which we  emerge at the beginning of every new lifetime in the material world and  to which we return at its end. There is nowhere else for any one of us  to go. The inner world individually and collectively influences  everything in our world, including you and me. But during many lifetimes  we are so thoroughly cut off from it that we have no idea of its  presence, the role it plays in our life and the powers it possesses.

This  is the place in which every one of us first emerged from the heartmind  of the Great Father, the masculine aspect of the Divine Trinity, as a  creative idea. At that stage of our development we were merely a spark  of the Light of the Universal Christ, the only born Son/Daughter of the  Great Father/Mother. Even though we were but a tiny speck of light, we  had been programmed that in the fullness of time we would evolve into a  perfect human being. Perfect in this context means all aspects of our  nature integrated and harmoniously working together, the way they are  doing in our Creator.

That’s why every human being will  eventually have grown into someone who is half human and half Divine  and, like the legendary Jesus, a spiritual Master who is whole and  therefore holy. And whether someone is aware of it as yet or not, this  is the ideal every one of us has been striving for from the moment of  our creation because that is humankind’s evolutionary goal.

When  we have spiritually matured sufficiently for our superconscious  faculties to rise from their slumbering state, we discover to our  astonishment that Heaven and Hell never were places anyone goes to. They  are states of consciousness every earthling frequently enter into in  earthly life. Isn’t what you, through your addiction(s), are presently  going through proof enough? Every experience, good, bad and indifferent  ones alike, leaves an impression behind in the memories of our soul. And  this has been happening ever since we came away from our spirit home.  Each earthly lifetime, and there have been many of that you can be sure,  has created another layer of memories that has been stored on top of  our recall about our oneness with our Creator and the spirit world.

The  effect of this piling up has been that we gradually became completely  cut off from the source of our being and our true home. When the turning  point of our earthly education has been reached and we are homeward  bound, the time for removing these layers, down to the very last one.  And that may take many years of working our way through what feels like  mountains of emotional/spiritual debris that has accumulated in the  memories of our soul, as I can tell you from first hand experience.

For  this purpose we are bringing with us into every new lifetime the soul  memories that have been stored up to the point of our most recent  departure from it. They are stored in the cells of our physical body and  the soul is part of our water body, which in turn is part of our  physical body, the outer shell and vehicle for getting around in our  world. The soul eventually needs to shed layer upon layer of its  memories, down to its most unhappy and traumatic ones, and that means  reaching ever deeper into our lifetimes of the past. This process can be  likened to the peeling of an onion; it’s the emptying out that has been  known to the mystics of all ages.

At the beginning of it, when  the going gets particularly rough and we are feeling lost, lonely and  frightened out of our wits, the need for praying overcomes us for the  first time. Our spirit friends and helpers are quietly observing our  suffering, but they are not allowed to come to anyone’s help unless it  is asked for. Our prayer is their signal that our Christ nature is ready  to wake up. The baby in the manger in Bethlehem is a symbolism of this  development that takes place in every one of us as soon as we have  reached the evolutionary point that our journey home can commence.

None  of us is ever left to their own devices during any part of it. Angels  and Masters and countless groups of other spirit guides and helpers are  constantly with and around us. It’s just that for a long time we are not  allowed to know of their presence, as that would interfere with our  earthly lessons. Even though they are invisible to earthly eyes, they  have always been observing, guiding and protecting us whenever things  are in danger of getting completely out of hand with us and our world.  And when we are in danger of getting to far away from our predestined  pathway, something happens to us that nudges us back onto it. That’s the  work of our unseen friends.

It comes as a great surprise to us  when we first find out that God is not somewhere in the Heavens above  our world and that finding and connecting with our Creator is an inner  experience. The physical world is the outermost edge of the whole of  Creation. God is the highest level of life and surprisingly this means  its deepest innermost point. And during our quiet times of prayer,  meditation and reflections on the purpose and meaning of our existence,  our earthly mind tunes itself into the frequencies of the higher and  eventually highest levels.

Although for a long time we may not  feel any response to our prayers, the first one has been the messenger  who knocked at the door of our inner consciousness and got the  connection between us and our spirit guides going. By the way, every one  of our prayers is heard, but sometimes the answer has to be ‘No!’ This  happens when our karmic debts and the life lessons we are presently  taking part in do not allow anything else. Nonetheless, our spirit  helpers respond to every call they receive and support us as far this is  possible under the given circumstances.
From ‘Leaving Addictions Behind’
​

* * *​​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 22, 2019)

_*Is There Any Need For Praying? - Part Two
*_
​ _*The Mistakes Of The Past
*_





​ God’s great plan of life always has been  and forever will continue to unfold the way it should. We can be sure  of this and that it applies as much to our world and all its lifeforms  as anywhere else in the whole of Creation. Yet, because we are allowed  the freedom to choose how we react to what happens to us, many things  can go wrong. They frequently do and there is no need to get unduly  upset about it, because the plan provides that plenty of mistakes should  be made along our individual and collective evolutionary pathway. 

Everything in our world has always worked on a trial and error basis.  Without this it would have been impossible for us to learn anything and  no progress could have been made from the earliest stages of our race’s  development. The Angelic hierarchy is in charge of the great plan and  its executor. They, together with innumerable groups of spirit guides  and helpers, are our siblings in the great family of all life. All of  them are our friends and their task is showing us the way and assisting  us – their younger and less experienced and evolved siblings – with the  imbibing of our lessons. With their guidance and under their protection,  each one of us will eventually be able to do their share of putting  things right again, in our own lives and our world. However many earthly  lifetimes this may take for each individual, they will be granted. 

During the first stage of our earthly education we are allowed to hurt  and wound others as much as we like. However, when we have reached the  second phase we are finding ourselves at the receiving end of what we  once dished out to others. For as long as we are familiar with the  processes of life and the existence of the Universal laws, even if we  are living a good life and are an example of a citizen, we cannot  understand for the life of us why difficult and traumatic things should  be happening to us. Find out more about this by following the relevant  link at the end of this chapter. 

After having tried everything and nothing brought us the relief we were  hoping to find, in our present state of ignorance about the spiritual  background of our existence, we eventually reach our wits end. It then  occurs to us, only seemingly a propos of nothing: ‘Why don’t I try  praying?’ This is the most important part of the waking up process of  our higher or Christ nature and its superconscious capabilities. German  folk wisdom tell us: ‘Wenn die Not am größten, ist uns Gott am  nächsten,’ i.e. when our need is greatest, God is nearest. That’s very  true! In reality, God is always very close to us because S/H is part of  us and we are part of Him/Her, but no help can come to us until we ask  for it. 

Our first prayer establishes a conscious contact with our friends in the  spirit world and every subsequent one strengthens this connection. They  are working for and on behalf of the Highest Forces of life, commonly  known as God. They have been observing our suffering for quite some  time. It has drawn them ever closer and they desperately want to help,  but can only do so when the communication channel between their realm  and the sufferer at last begins to creak open. 

The first prayer also causes something that acts like a chink in the  coat of armour that for a long time has surrounded our earthly self. It  kept us enclosed as if we were living in a black box whose walls could  not be penetrated by the slightest ray of light, in the form of  spiritual wisdom and truth. This continues until for us the time has  come for our spiritual awakening and the end of our lack of knowledge  about God’s true nature and our own. And each time we pray the size of  the opening increases and the energies of our spirit helpers can mingle  with ours that bit better. This brings us the measure of relief that is  right for that particular stage of our development. The more we pray and  call for their help on a regular basis, the more of it gets through to  us. 

If, before this part of my jottings entered your field of vision, did  the thought of God’s great plan of life ever set you wondering whether  there is any need for praying. Considering that God and the Angels are  in charge of us and our world and everything is part of the grand  design, including our world evolving into a place where all lifeforms  co-exist in peace and harmony, is there any point in it. If we wish that  kind of a world come into being, sitting on our behinds and doing  nothing will make sure that slowly but surely things on our planet can  only get worse because in that case its negative and destructive forces  will keep growing more powerful and dominant. 

The Age of Aquarius is the period in which humankind’s highest  aspirations and most daring dreams are going to come true. And as soon  as another one of us decides to do their best to make a valid  contribution towards changing our world into the kind of place that  could so far only be envisages in our dreams, God and the Angels are  happy to respond and do the rest. After all, that’s what they also want  because it is written in the great plan of life. The time has come for  learning how to work together with the natural forces of Mother Earth,  instead of against them the way we used to do in the past while we  falsely believed that we could subdue and conquer them. 

God and the Angels are the only ones who can show us how to go about it  and they do not mind the many mistakes humankind has made in the past,  because through them they in their infinite wisdom and kindness and the  greatest of patience have been teaching us that conquering and subduing  our planet’s natural forces is impossible. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The New Golden Age’
•    ‘Building Our New World’
•    ‘Past, Present And Future’
•    ‘The Future Of Humankind’
•    ‘All Things Are Possible’
•    ‘My Dream Of Humankind’s Future’ 
​ 
From ‘Leaving Addictions Behind’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 23, 2019)

_*Is There Any Need For Praying? - Part Three
*_
_*Guardians And Caretakers Of Mother Earth
*_






​Through  withholding something for a certain time the Universal Forces are  teaching us its value. And in the course of six thousand years of  patriarchy, it was the wisdom of the Great Mother that withheld the  knowledge of Her presence away from us and our world. That’s why it has  taken so long to discover that the law of life is love and evolution,  evolution through love and that means constantly moving forwards and  upwards on the great spiral of life.The  evolutionary pathway of every human being, without exception, starts at  the point of spiritual infant- and childhood. Because we do not yet  know any better, it’s all right for us to irresponsibly exploit, abuse  and squander Mother Earth’s precious resources during this stage of our  development. However, in the course of many lifetimes every one of us  learns through their own experiences and through them slowly grows into  spiritual maturity and adulthood. Realising our mistakes of the past, we  are then able and willing to make good where we once sinned and  seriously work on redeeming ourselves as one of our planet’s guardian  and caretaker.

On the inner level we are all one and there is no  separation between anything. The ultimate goal of our earthly education  is to evolve into a healer and bringer of the spiritual light of God’s  sacred wisdom and truth, so that the Highest Forces of can use us as one  of the channels through which it can flow into. This how, with the  passing of time, ever more of the darkness of ignorance of our world  dissolves. And that’s how every one of us in the end develops into a  saviour and redeemer of ourselves, our race and our world.

This  is necessary because all of us are not only responsible for every one of  our thoughts, words and actions and our own spiritual wellbeing, but  also of that of those around us and our whole world. Should that sound  like too much of a burden to carry and downright scary to you, bear in  mind that each one of us is a young God in the making, who is serving  their apprenticeship on the Earth. The material wellbeing of every  lifetime rests in the hand of God and the Angels because it is decided  by the Karma we brought with us from previous lifetimes and the life  lessons we have agreed to take part in.

Be that as it may, the  great plan for the development of our race provides for every  eventuality. And anyone who has evolved sufficiently is ready for the  role of caring for our planet. Its first requirement is living as a good  example that others may wish to follow. This means refusing to make  excessive demands on Mother Earth’s precious resources and recycling as  much as possible. Another part of it thinking of ways that help those  around us to grasp that exploiting, robbing and wasting her treasures is  no longer part of humankind’s earthly curriculum.

Everybody  eventually reaches the point when they are required to make good where  they once sinned against our planet and doing everything in their power  for its healing. I hope I shall be forgiven for using and paraphrasing  my favourite quote from Ecclesiastes: ‘In earthly life everything  happens in its season and fulfils the wise higher purpose of teaching us  something. And in the fullness of time, they – God and the Angels – are  seeing to it that all things in our world that to this day are evil and  dark, ugly and wrong, in our view, evolve into something that is good  and right, beautiful and filled with light.’

As Mahatma Gandhi  once said: ‘The Earth has enough for everybody’s needs, but not  everyone’s greed.’ The more of us are doing their share of making our  dreams of a peaceful world a reality right here and now, the sooner the  spending of endless millions on weapons of destruction stops and they  are used for feeding the hungry.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Why Do Bad Things Happen To Good People?’
•    ‘The Birth Of The Christ Child’
•    ‘What Happens In Heaven When We Pray?’
•    ‘True Prayer’
•    ‘Reflections On Prayer’
•    ‘On The Wings Of Prayer’
•    ‘The Power Of Prayer’
•    ‘The End Of The Patriarchy And Return Of The Great Mother’
•    ‘The New Golden Age’
•    ‘Building Our New World’
•    ‘Past, Present And Future’
•    ‘The Future Of Humankind’
•    ‘All Things Are Possible’
•    ‘My Dream Of Humankind’s Future’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
 
From ‘Leaving Addictions Behind’

 * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 24, 2019)

_*Is There Any Need For Praying? - Part Four
*_
​ _*Nobody Is Without Flaws
*_





​ For those who wish to reach the end of  their earthly education behaving the right way and in particular not  sitting in judgement over anyone is just as important as praying, in  some ways even more so. The more highly evolved we become, the more  important it is to practise tolerance with our younger and less  experienced siblings and be patient with them. Of course they have their  flaws, but so do we. And when we see them struggling on their road  home, let’s remind ourselves that everybody is walking the same pathway  and pursuing the distant goal of being released from the duty of taking  part in earthly life for good. 

Aware of these things, wise ones never judge anyone. Remembering only  too well how difficult it has been for them to come as far as they have  helps them to realise that people and things cannot help being the way  they are. The only thing that’s the matter with many of them is that  they are still in the earlier and earliest stages of their development  and learning the earthly lessons that every one of us has in their crude  unevolved state has to take part in. 

Counting their blessings, these sages bear in mind that with the passing  of time, every human being slowly but surely becomes more highly  evolved, the same as they themselves are at present. That’s why they  merely observe their younger siblings in the great family of humankind –  even if they have reached a ripe old age – with interest. Lovingly they  think to themselves: ‘This is how I was, the good Heavens alone know  how many lifetimes ago. Fancy that! I can’t imagine it, but that’s the  evolutionary pathway for everybody, therefore also for me.’ That’s why  they smile and refuse judging anything and anyone. 

Knowing that, because of God’s Universal laws, whatever anyone sends  into the Universe in thought, word and deed, is bound to return to its  sender like a boomerang and that in somewhat strengthened form, wise  ones carefully watch what they think, speak and do. This helps them to  avoid attracting small and narrow minded people into their orbit, who  have nothing better to do with their valuable time and energies, which  the Universe in its kindness makes available to every one of us in  earthly life, than looking for what’s amiss with everything that’s  around them. 

The whingers and moaners of our world could not live without having  something to complain, so leave them to it. To their heart’s delight and  content they constantly indulge in this futile and dangerous pastime,  blissfully unaware that we can only recognise in others what we are  carrying around in our subconscious. What they are doing is known as  projection, more about this theme in a moment. Wise ones, however, when  they observe something that disturbs them unduly to the point of  upsetting them and making them angry, realise that they are projecting  one of their own shortcomings onto that person. 

This knowledge enables them to spend their time and energies more  constructively and profitable by working on their spiritual development,  maybe thinking: ‘Okay, we all have everything within, the things that  touch me so strongly must be in me or they would not disturb me when I  notice them in others. Even though I can’t see this part, I embrace it  and ask God and the Angels to help me let go of it. Then I will continue  to focus on what’s good, right and beautiful already and leave the  unevolved parts in the hands of God and the Angels. In the fullness of  time, no doubt, they will transform them, too. It’s not my task to carry  the world on my shoulders. And that sets me free to work on overcoming  the lower aspects of my nature, so that next time I encounter them in  someone, my feathers will remain unruffled.’ 

To paraphrase St. Matthew 7:3-5: Why do we frequently notice the flaws  in other people’s character make-up and are blind to our own? How can we  say to others: ‘You have to drop this kind of behaviour, when we are  carrying the same around on the subconscious level of our being. After  all, everybody has everything within.’ Wise ones know this and that the  world around us acts like a mirror that reflects back to us what we are  on the subconscious level. That’s why they courageously accept the  things that irritate and annoy them in others. Acceptance moves them  into our conscious awareness, so that from there they can released once  and for all through making the firm decision never to act them out  again. This is the best way of removing the flaws from our character  make-up and they no longer bother us unduly when we observe them in  others. And that, in a nutshell, is the meaning of projection. See the  relevant link at the end of this chapter. 

A thin veil of consciousness separates our world from the spirit realm,  even though in truth they are one. When things are in need of putting  right on our side, doing the practical work involved is our job. But we  don’t have to face these sometimes more than somewhat difficult tasks on  our own. Large numbers of spirit guides and helpers on the other side  are always ready to assist. All we have to do is ask. They are in charge  of and conducting all earthly procedures and when their help has been  requested they are always willing to show us intuitively the best ways  of repairing any kind of damage that is in need of our attention. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘About Joy And Sorrow’
•    ‘Do Not Judge’
•    ‘Gazing Into The Mirror Of The Self – Projection’
•    ‘From Fool To Wise One’
​ 
 From ‘Leaving Addictions Behind’

* * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 26, 2019)

_*Is There Any Need For Praying? - Part Five
*_
​ _*A World Of Dualities
*_





​ Our world is one of dualities and  consists of two streams of thought or consciousness that are in polar  opposition to each other. One is of goodness and light; the other one is  of darkness and destruction. Both are equally creative and are  manifesting themselves in our world in many different ways as good and  evil. As co-creators with God, through every one of our thoughts, words  and actions we are constantly in the process of creating something. Our  thoughts create our reality and are incessantly feeding either into the  stream of goodness and light or of evil and darkness. Even the smallest  contributions increase their power and strength.

Every good, kind and loving thought, word and action adds to the  constructive positive good or God stream. Each one is a valuable  contribution towards strengthening and increasing its power. And that  gradually enables it to absorb more and more of the stream of darkness  and ignorance’s contents into itself and transmutes them into blessing  and healing energies. This is how every human being sooner or later  acquires the power of contributing to making the new golden age a  reality on the Earth. 

As sparks of the Divine and chips off the old block, all characteristics  and powers that are in God are also in us. With their help we brought  our world to its present state. But for quite some time fresh spiritual  knowledge has been flowing ever more freely, from the wise ones who are  in charge of our world on the highest levels of life, into the  individual and collective consciousness of our world. And that is the  instrument God and the Angels are placing into everybody’s own hands for  empowering themselves. This comes about when we change our habitual  thinking and behaviour patterns into positive and constructive ones and  using them for making the world of our dreams a reality right here and  now. 

On the inner level we are all siblings in the great family of humankind  and every one of us is on the same evolutionary pathway. God and the  Angels are with and part of everybody and that ensures that in due  course all of us are going to be beautiful and perfect, i.e. whole and  holy.  The awareness that everybody has the cross of their earthly  personality to carry and, when we give them half a chance, have an  interesting story to tell opens our hearts to the suffering of others.  An overwhelming urge starts to fill our whole being to somehow help  those who are spiritually homeless to come to terms and make their peace  with the pathway of their present lifetime, and that they themselves  once chose it. 

Everybody needs to understand that life is by no means a one-off thing  but an ongoing evolutionary process that constantly moves every one of  us, together with our whole world, forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral of life. It’s the highest time for a general more  spiritual approach to life and getting rid of the illusion that we are  separate beings from any one of our fellow creatures. Knowing this opens  us to loving them just because they ARE and the way they are. It’s a  love that understands the other person’s needs and absorbs their pain  and sorrow into itself. This love would never dream of taking anything  away from anyone and is happiest when it can keep on giving without  restraint.

On the inner level we are all one great family and there is no  separation or difference between anything. That is why every single  thought, word and action affects life in the whole of Creation and  whenever we hurt someone, ultimately we are hurting ourselves. And that  applies as much to humankind as it does to Mother Earth’s other kingdoms  and everything they contain, trees, bushes and every blade of grass,  flowers and vegetables, sunshine and rain, wind and clouds. The Angels  and Masters on the highest level of life, the throne of God, are in  charge of every form of life throughout the whole of Creation.  Naturally, this also includes us and our world. For a long time they  have been working hard to raise humankind’s consciousness into  understanding that we are an integral part of the Universal siblinghood  of all life. 

That’s why increasing numbers of us are already capable of perceiving  the whole of God’s Creation as one vast family unit in which the atoms  of every being are inseparable from all others. Everything is held  firmly in the grasp of the will and power, wisdom and love of the Divine  Trinity of the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life and their  only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ’s light, the Light of all  lights and Sun of all Suns. From Its radiance everything in the whole of  Creation was brought into being.

If further questions about whether praying is necessary are coming to  your mind, as undoubtedly they will, follow the advice of the Bible’s  St. Matthew 7:7-8:  ‘Ask and it will be given to you, seek and you will  find, knock and the door will be opened to you. Everyone who asks  receives, the one who seeks finds and to the one who knocks, the door is  going to be opened.’ Without knocking at the door to our inner world in  some way, gaining access to it is impossible. Prayers and meditations  are the keys for removing the bolt that for a long time has been  protecting it against intrusions from our earthly selves. 

Working and praying unselfishly for the highest good of our whole world  is the best way of using this key. God and the Angels are placing it  into the hands of those who are ready to receive it. Gaining access is  of particular importance now that the sad chapter of around six thousand  years of patriarchy and warmongering are over. The wisdom and love of  the Goddess’s energies for quite some time have been re-establishing  themselves in our world. And through the ever increasing awareness of  God’s true nature and our own caused by it, humankind’s spiritual  rebirth is unstoppable. Hallelujah! 

Let’s do our utmost never to hurt anything that is part of Mother  Earth’s kingdoms. We are creatures of love, from love we have come and  to love we are now in the process of returning. Bearing this in mind if  something has to be said that could be hurtful to another, make an  effort to think of kind and loving words to do so. To save and redeem  ourselves and our world, with all the love that’s in our heart let’s  send nothing but good, kind and loving thoughts, words and actions into  our world and not forget to be thankful for every blessing that is ours,  every moment of each day.

It’s entirely up to us whether we wish to behave like a wise one or a  fool. Foolish ones, through their endless whinging and moaning are  busily adding to the power of the dark ignorant stream of consciousness  of our world. At the same time they are piling ever more karmic debts  into their spiritual account that will have to be redeemed in future  lifetimes. Wise ones are careful to avoid this because it would mean  needing further earthly lifetimes, maybe several, to redeem them. As  ever, the choice is ours. 

God speed on your personal healing journey. Like any other one it begins  with one step and that, in your case, consists of deciding to make this  move.  If this is the direction in which you want the river of your  life to flow from now on, but you have no idea how to go about it, don’t  worry. Ask God and the Angels by praying something along these lines:  ‘O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, please grant me the  gift of Your help and courage, strength and wisdom to succeed with  leaving my addictive behaviour patterns behind, so the can be replaced  with positive and constructive ones.’ It will not take long until you  will be able to see assistance coming towards you and that from many  different sides.

 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Healers And Healing’
•    ‘From Fool To Wise One’
•    ‘Prayers For Our Time’
•    ‘What Happens In Heaven When We Pray?’
•    ‘All Conditions Can Be Healed’

 From ‘Leaving Addictions Behind’
​
* * * ​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 27, 2019)

_*Do Not Judge
*_
​ _*




*_​ Refuse to find fault with those who limp
Or stumble along the road,
Unless you have walked a mile in their shoes
And struggled under their load.

There may be tacks in their shoes that hurt,
But are hidden from your view,
And if their cross were on your back,
You’d probably stumble, too.

Don’t sneer at anyone who is down today,
Unless you have experienced the blow
That caused their fall and felt the shame
That only the fallen know.

You may be strong now, but if the blows
They received were dealt to you
In the same way, 
You might stagger, too.

Don’t be harsh with those who sin
Or pelt them with words and stones,
Unless you are sure, yes twice sure,
That you have no sins of your own.

For who knows, if your lower self’s voice
Whispered as sweetly to you,
As it did to them before they went astray,
It might cause you to falter, too.

Wise ones count their blessings 
And thank their lucky stars for no longer 
Needing lessons of the same nature.
Aware that every one of  their
Thoughts, words and actions 
Travels round in a circle and returns to them,
Enriched with more of what’s been sent out,
They abstain from judging others,
For they do not wish their vibrations to draw
People with judgemental attitudes
Towards themselves.
​ Only being able to ever see one side of    anything they observe and that beyond a shadow of doubt everything  that   happens in our world is part of the redemption of someone’s  karmic  debts  and life lessons, frequently of many people, wise ones  refuse to  judge  anything at face value. They know that the things that  are ugly  and evil  are manifestations of their unevolved state, and  that each one  of them  is on its way of slowly but surely – and that  may take many  human  earthly lifetimes – being transformed into  something that’s good,  right  and beautiful. 

This is why these sages have no need for wasting the precious energies    of the lifeforce within them on complaining, whinging and moaning,    getting angry and upset about the present state of our world. They    prefer to spend it on looking at and contemplating on the many things    and people that have already reached much higher evolutionary levels.    Aware that this assists their own spiritual development as well as that    of our world, wherever they are they are doing their best to bring  more   of it into being.

As ever, there is more to this than meets the eye. Our world is one of    dualities and consists of two streams of thought or consciousness that    are in polar opposition to each other. One is of goodness and light  and   the other of darkness and destruction. Both are equally creative  and in   our world their manifestations are good or evil. As co-creators  with   God, through every one of our thoughts, words and actions we are    constantly in the process of creating something. Our thoughts create  our   reality and are feeding either into the stream of goodness and  light  or  of evil and darkness. Even the smallest contributions  increase their   power and strength. If we are among the lamenters who  can only see the   dark side of our world, our thoughts as well as  written and spoken  words  of complaint about its state are dragging us  further into the  dungeon  of depression. It acts like a quagmire that  pulls those  affected ever  deeper into the dark side of themselves and  our world.

The resulting darkness, if left unattended and unresolved, is stored in    the memories of our soul each time we leave our physical body behind  at   the end of another earthly lifetime. The lower self has no idea  that  its  soul is calling out ever louder that it is in need of  healing.   Suppressing depressive symptoms with the products of the  pharmaceutical   industry merely delays what is truly required. With the  help of these   chemicals we are going to bring the darkness, that is  entirely of our   own making, with us into every new lifetime. When  depression hits us   then, we cannot understand for the life of us why  this should be   happening to us. 

This is bound to continue until we bravely face our depression and    seriously get to work on it. And that’s an extremely scary enterprise,    but we do not have to do this on our own. Far from it! God and the    Angels are part of us and with us at all times. Not only are they aware    of our suffering, they are suffering with us. All we have to do is ask    for their help. It will never be denied to anyone who requests it. So    why not get on with it, now and see what happens?

And that’s why wise ones at all times look at the bright side of things.    They concentrate on that which is good, right and beautiful in our    world and the good that is in every human being. They know that even if    it may exist only in seedform in someone so far, it is there. The    evolutionary law of life will see to it that it wakes up when the time    is right for this to happen. Such kind and loving thoughts and words  are   feeding into the stream of light and adding to its strength. They  also   have the power of igniting the Divine spark in those around us  and   assist their awakening to come about more easily than it would  otherwise   have done.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Judge Not And Ye Shall Not Be Judged’
•    ‘Sitting In Judgement’
•    ‘Love Your Enemies’
•    ‘You Only See One Side Of The Picture’

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
 From ‘Leaving Addictions Behind’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 28, 2019)

*The Legend Of Pandora’s Box
*
​ 




​ The   background to the story of    Pandora’s Box is the Titan Prometheus’   resistance to the law and the    commands of the King of the Gods, Zeus. In   Greek mythology  Prometheus,   whose name means forethought, was one of   the Titans. He  was a  culture  hero and a trickster figure who is credited   with the  creation  of man  from clay. He defied the Gods and brought  them  the  gift of  fire to the  Earth, so that progress and civilisation  became   possible.  Prometheus  was known for his intelligence and as a  champion   of  humankind. After  either having got away with or having paid  the  price   for one of his  misdeeds, Prometheus kept going back for  more.  Zeus,   however, was very  crafty in the way of handing out  punishments  to  those  who refused to  obey him..  

As Prometheus’ penalty Zeus gave him Pandora, the first woman. She was a      very different creature from man. Having been created in the forge   of    Hephaestus, she was as beautiful as a Goddess and very beguiling,     thanks  to traits bestowed upon her by Athene and Zeus himself.  Athene    was the  Greek Goddess of wisdom, courage, inspiration,  civilisation,    law and  justice, as well as warfare, mathematics,  strength,  strategy,   the arts,  crafts and skills. Zeus presented  Pandora as a  bride to   Prometheus’  brother Epimetheus, who was only  capable of  afterthought.   Prometheus had  the gift of thinking ahead  and expected  retribution from   Zeus because  of  his audacity with the  fire, so he  warned his brother   against  accepting any presents from  their king. 

When Zeus handed Pandora over to Epimetheus, she brought with her a box      that carried a label with a warning that the box should never be    opened   by anyone. Epimetheus was so dazzled by his bride that he    forgot his   brother’s advice. He thought they were supposed to hold the    gift his   bride brought with her in safe-keeping for Zeus.  Blissfully   unaware of   what kind of a present it held in reality,  Epimetheus   insisted that his   wife followed the instructions on the  box. 

But then one day he had to leave Pandora on her own for a few hours. She      had been gifted with curiosity as much as with all the other     attributes  her Divine parents themselves had. For Pandora the box was a     present  and therefore not merely something to be kept in trust,     without ever  looking at it. What business did Zeus have to tell her not     to open it?  Possibly she had listened to her brother-in-law’s tales    of  tricking the  king of the Gods or maybe she saw nothing to fear  in   the  box. What if  she just had a quick peak?

No sooner said than done! Making sure that no-one was watching, Pandora      opened the box just one tiny crack. As she did so, unpleasant  ghostly     forms started to gush forth from the opening. Without being  aware of     what she was doing, Pandora thus unleashed all the ills  that     subsequently had to be experienced and endured by our race, so  that we     should learn from them and grow in wisdom and understanding  of the  true    purpose that lies behind our existence on the Earth  plane. 

In the end, Pandora’s gift with a difference would teach each one of us      to discriminate and differentiate between good and evil, darkness  and     light. The sacred fire of the Gods hidden in her gift would   eventually    show us that what Prometheus brought us was merely showing   how to  make   fire and how to use it wisely on the Earth plane.   Precious though  this   was, Pandora was given something much more   valuable. How else  could it   have been when it had its origin in the   superior intelligence  of her   father, the King of the Gods, and the   wisdom and love of his  feminine   counterpart, the Goddess Athene?

And so it came about that from Pandora’s appearance onwards, human      beings were no longer allowed to lounge around all day. They now had to      work very hard for their living and from time to time some of them      succumbed to many different kinds of ailments, too. When Pandora   thought    that just about every one of the unpleasant things must   surely have    left the box, at its very bottom she discovered one more   item. On  closer   inspection, lo and behold!, she found that it was  not  something  evil,   but that she had also unleashed onto our world  the  most  precious gift  of  all and that was hope. 

Built into all individual and the collective soul of our world with this      gift was the instinctive/intuitive knowledge that things would   always    improve and better times would be just round the next corner,   that    progress was constantly being made by us and we were forever   moving    onwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. 
Inspired by and dedicated to my friend Pandora,
who passed into the world of light in October 2014.

We’ll meet again,
Don’t know where,
Don’t know when,
But I’m sure we’ll meet one sunny day – 
In the world of light.
​ Until then,
God bless you and keep you safe, always.

With love and light,
Aquarius​ 
 From ‘Leaving Addictions Behind’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 29, 2019)

*What Is Hope 
*
​ _




_​ When things go wrong, as they sometime will,
The optimist thinks: ‘They’ll come right again!’
When times are hard, positive thinkers say: 
‘They will get better and become easier again.’
But the pessimist grumbles: ‘It’ll only get worse!’
And although this may take a while, 
Because our thoughts and beliefs create our earthly reality,
Such forecasts invariably come true.
And then, each one in keeping with their perception of life,
Nods sagely and says: ‘I told you so!’ 

But what is hope?
It is not the closing of one’s eyes to
Difficulties and obstacles, risks and possible failures.
It is an inner trusting that knows:
If I fail now, I shall not do so forever.
If I get hurt, I shall be healed.
 If I make mistakes, I shall learn from them,
And when I’ve learnt enough, 
I will be allowed to move on 
To lessons of a different nature.
What could be better?

Hope is the awareness of our innermost self that
Life is good and that the power of love 
Is the most powerful force in the whole of Creation 
That can straighten crooked corners and move mountains.
If we but ask, this force at all times is willing
To guide us through our most traumatic encounters,
And to help us heal every aspect of our whole being
As well as all relationships,
Especially the most difficult ones.

Hope is an inner knowing, 
A steadily increasing certainty 
That in God’s time, not ours,
All things in earthly life will eventually 
Be made good and come right.
Our present existence is like a great stage
And one fine day we are going to
Step in front of its curtain, 
Behind which we for so long have been acting,
Into the world of light, our true home.
We shall be received by the friendly audience 
Of the Angels and Masters, 
And all other spirit friends and helpers,
To take our bow. 

Earth life is a tragicomedy of errors in which
Every participant eventually feels the need 
To nail the desires of their lower self to the
Cross of consciousness of the Earth. 
Those who have matured into spiritual adulthood and
Willingly submit themselves to Saturn’s demands
Of practising the restraint of self-discipline
And self-mastery in all their relationships, 
At the end of their present lifetime 
Will only leave good and healed connections behind.
They are presented by God and the Angels 
With a leaving certificate that shows that 
Earth life can teach them no more.

The teachers, in this case the Angels and Masters 
Of the higher and highest planes of existence,
Move these students of life on to lessons 
Of an increasingly elevated nature.
And that’s how every one of us in the fullness of time
Is going to take their final bow
On this side of the veil of consciousness.

United in friendship and love at last
With those who walked this way before us,
We enjoy the applause that greets us
On the other side of the veil,
Eager to find out where 
The Angels may wish to take us next. 
And in the shelter of God’s mighty wings
We shall forever serenely venture forth, 
Safe in the knowledge that we shall 
Never be frightened or feeling lonely again. 

_‘I will abide in Thy tabernacle forever;
I will make my refuge the shadow of Thy wings.’_
Psalm 61:4

From‘Leaving Addictions Behind’

 * * *
​ 
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 30, 2019)

*From 'The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World'
*
_*Present Events On The Earthly Plane
*_
_*Part One 
*_
_*




*_
​Many  of you by now are aware that thought is the most powerful force in the  whole of Creation. It is through the thinking and behaviour patterns you  developed in the course of many lifetimes, each one of you for a long  time has been doing their share of making it that way. Because of this  all of you together are responsible for the present sad state of your  world. Yet, those who are reading these words may have reached the major  turning point of their spiritual development which they have been  waiting for a long, long time. With the knowledge the Angels and I are  bringing you we are laying the tools into everyone’s own hands for  making this earthly lifetime into one that is different from all those  experienced up to now.

The law of life is love and for those  whose inner eyes have opened and are therefore ready to act on the  wisdom before them, the present earthly sojourn is filled with countless  opportunities for paying the spiritual debts with the people around  them as well as your whole world. Every one of you, without exception,  is offered plenty of chances for making good where you sinned against  the law of life during the lessons of the early parts of your earthly  education. There is no need to get unduly upset about the things you did  in the past and for the crimes that were committed, many of them in the  name of a God you did not yet understand. Every part of it has been an  essential ingredient of My great evolutionary plan of life, to help you  and your world to learn from your own experiences and through this grow  in wisdom and understanding. But this is not meant to continue  indefinitely.

The time will come on the Earth when the last one  of you has woken from their spiritual slumber and gradually matures into  spiritual adulthood. When you have reached that stage of your  development, you freely and willingly wish to do everything you can to  put things right in your world and treat Mother Earth, your host for a  time, with the respect and love she so richly deserves. You will then be  treading the path of the mysteries and to enable you to do this  successfully, you need to take good care of every aspect of your being  as well as your surroundings. In all your endeavours seek to create  peace and harmony and aim to be precise in your thinking, for this is  the foundation on which the whole of spirit life is built.

Rest  assured that whenever one of you is doing their best, the Angels and I  are only too happy to do the rest. And the time has come when aspiring  healers and lightbringers, through the power of their thoughts and with  the help of their inner guidance, are going to be taught by the Angels  and Me how to tap into and wisely work with the power of My healing  magic that is part of the positive stream of consciousness of your  world. Every one of you possesses psychic gifts, at least in seedform,  that are waiting to be developed. This is an essential preliminary to  gaining access to the gifts of My Christ power, which for some time has  been coming alive in ever more human hearts and souls.

Many  things that still have to happen in your world appear to be terrible on  the surface. In spite of this, wise ones are capable of keeping their  peace because they appreciate that what they are seeing is necessary for  the clearing out process of some of humankind’s most ancient individual  and collective karmic debts that have been waiting for a long time to  be redeemed. Everything that is presently taking place is also an  essential part of the breaking down of the old order. The events have  the purifying and cleansing effect on humankind’s earthly mind that is  required to bring about the opening of its heart centre. As you are  living in times with an ever speeding up pace of scientific and  technological progress, it is of great importance to see to it that your  earthly mind does not become so powerful that it takes over your whole  being, as this can cause the closing down of your heart centre.

The  wise ones who are toiling by day and night behind the scenes on the  higher and highest levels of life on humankind’s behalf are aware of its  difficulties. They have always been working hard on opening of human  hearts, for they are part of the Universe’s great loving and  compassionate heart. The more widely yours opens the better the Angels  and Masters can use you as a channel through which the blessing and  healing power of My love can flow into your world. This is how in every  human heart the spark of My light eventually stirs from its slumber. It  is born each time one of you brings forth, from deep within their own  being, their highest, best and noblest characteristics.

At the  moment of their conception, every human being inherits these qualities  from Me. Developing and working with them is the only way of salvation  that has ever been available to the human race. The awakening of the  Christ spirit in you and working with it is its true and only redeemer.  So, go forth with thankfulness in your heart for the Divine wisdom and  truth that for some time by now has been flowing with increasing  strength into the individual and collective consciousness of your world.  As the Angels and I promised you in the Jesus legend, greater miracles  than the ones described in this tale you shall see. In due course, the  Angels and I will be able to work them through each and every one of  you.

But before this can happen, many of humankind’s outstanding  oldest karmic obligations are outstanding and waiting for their  redemption. That’s why more suffering is still necessary and has to be  endured by you and your world. But I promise you that it will not take  long until you will be able to see with much greater clarity plenty of  evidence of how My Divine will and power, love and wisdom are at work  and spreading everywhere on the earthly plane. There is no need for  shying away from anything that comes your way. All will be well in the  end, I assure you.

Wise ones appreciate that what they used to  think of as being in the Heavens above and therefore infinitely removed  from them, is actually within them. This is how every human being has a  strong affinity with every level of life, from the lowest up to the  highest. On the physical and mental, etheric and spiritual level  identical life atoms are as much present in each one of you as they are  in spheres far away from the Earth. And within each one of you there is a  connection with the energies and influences of the planets, not only of  your solar system but also all others in the whole of Creation.

There  are many in earthly life who have chosen their present lifetime not to  play the role of the pleasure seeker but for helping humankind’s  spiritual progress in some way. That’s why they have no time for  endlessly attending meetings and workshops or ostentatiously doing good  works. It’s their very presence that brings joy and comfort to those  around them, for example the families into which they were born and  those where they are attending to the duties of parenthood. And whatever  your present occupation may be, your best work is done when you are  true to your real nature as a son/daughter of God and provide comfort  and love, warmth and light for every flower that blooms in the garden of  your life, wherever you may find yourself.

After all, you are a  spark of the Divine, of Me, a chip off the old block, as you might say.  From love you have come and to love you are returning. Through the Jesus  legend the Angels and I to this day are providing your world with many  demonstrations of what can be achieved when the power and glory of My  love, the Christ love, comes alive in human hearts and manifests itself  as light that gradually grows powerful enough to radiate it into the  farthest and remotest corner of My Creation, to wherever it is needed.
 From ‘Leaving Addictions Behind’

* * *
​ ​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 31, 2019)

_*Present Events On The Earthly Plane – Part Two

The Divine Trinity In You
*_






​To  this day it comes as a surprise for many in your world that the Divine  Trinity is something quite different from the way it was presented to  you during the six thousand years of patriarchy. In keeping with My  great plan it held sway over your world for wise educational purposes.  You will be glad to hear that this sad chapter of humankind’s  development has definitely run its course, now that the Age of Aquarius  is with you. This age, in sharp contrast with the previous one, is the  age of wisdom and truth. By now they are flowing into increasing numbers  of human hearts and souls that have opened and therefore are ready to  receive them intuitively, directly from the Angels and Me.

The  time has come for telling you that the Divine Trinity consists of the  Great Father/Mother of all life and Me. I am their only born  Son/Daughter, the Spirit of the Universal Christ, the Sun of all Suns  and Light of all Lights. In Me God and Goddess are inseparable and the  same is true for you. The physical aspect of your existence is the  outermost edge of My Creation. Although you in that world you appear in  the role of woman or man and you tend to think of yourself in that way,  because you are sparks of Me all My powers and characteristics are also  in you. That’s why the masculine/feminine and spirit/soul are in every  one of you and, like in Me, they cannot be separated from each other. As  above, so below!

The Angels and Masters around My throne are in  charge of the great plan of life and the whole of the Angelic hierarchy  is its executor. As soon as the Christ-consciousness within you is  stimulated and wakes from its slumbering state, you begin to respond to  the emanations of My light. You do not have to be particularly  intellectual or clever for this. If anything, an over-developed earthly  mind can be a serious obstacle that keeps the door to your  superconscious faculties firmly closed. You then have difficulties  grasping the existence of other more highly evolved worlds and their  beings in the spirit realm on the higher and highest aspects of life  that have much higher vibrations than the earthly ones.

It is for  this reason that some of your scientists are struggling with this  concept and they fail to understand that the spirit realm is of the  greatest importance for everything that happens on their plane of life.  Without its spiritual background there would be no Earth and no other  planets that can be seen by earthly eyes and telescopes, no matter how  powerful they may be, anywhere in the whole of the created world. They  would simply not exist. For as long as the door to the superconscious  faculties of people with this lack of vision remains closed, they will  find it impossible to comprehend anything that requires peering beyond  the ends of their noses and reaches above their limited horizons.

Whenever  wise ones encounter people like this, they know that the best way of  dealing with them is to patiently wait for their awakening to happen and  meanwhile respecting and loving them just the way they are. Wise ones  have no difficulties with this because they are aware that every human  eventually reaches the developmental point when they too understand that  the Universe is teeming with life that is invisible to earthly eyes.  And that’s the way all of you in the end are going to learn how to treat  the whole of humankind. Why not start now by being as tolerant and  compassionate, kind and loving as you can in all your encounters,  especially when coming across your younger and less experienced siblings  in the great family of humankind? And because your imagination is a  powerful tool, whatever kind of experiences may still have to come your  way, take care not to create obstacles in your mind where in truth there  aren’t any. Each time you think of the young souls around you and  imagine the way they one day surely will be, you are helping them to  bring their higher evolved state about.

Your imagination is part  of Mine and in both of us it is the source of the creative process. In  Mine I am constantly holding the whole of My Creation and each one of  you exists in it somewhere as a minute creature that has something of Me  in it. This means that is also has the power of growing and evolving  into a more beautiful and perfect being, i.e. one who is whole and holy,  and whose consciousness and understanding is at all times expanding. I  am spirit/soul, God/Goddess, masculine/feminine, all in one and  inseparable and so is each one of you, My beloved children of the Earth,  for you are sparks of Me and contain My seeds. And in the fullness of  time you will be able to grasp that every one of My seed atoms within  you, even in its initial state, contains the whole of the Universe.

And  when you have spiritually matured sufficiently you not only wish that  your friends and family but the whole of humankind and your world should  find everlasting health, happiness and peace, the power is within you  to do something about it and to ensure that it happens regardless of  what events may still have to take place on the physical plane of life.  Besides, every one of you possesses psychic powers and in many of you  they already developing very well. Your intuition is part of this. The  Angels and I have always been trying to communicate with you through it.  We always have been the small still voice of your conscience that knows  the way of all things and never leads you astray. Whenever in the past  you ignored My calling, it was to your detriment. Yet, once you realise  what kind of a gift your intuition truly is, you will never want to do  anything without us.

With our guidance and under our protection  you will eventually be walking the pathway of your life feeling utterly  safe and at peace because you know you are always doing the right  things. This does not stop when you leave the earthly plane behind and  your explorations and studies are taking you onto ever higher levels of  My Creation. But before this can happen, your earthly personality with  its physical body and mind, spirit and soul through clean living and  thought processes needs to be transformed by you into a pure white  temple where kindness and goodness rule supreme. Only then can the light  of My Spirit fill your whole being and shine through you to touch and  heal everything you come into contact with.

My message to those  who are struggling with pain and suffering and who are thoroughly weary  of everything Earth life has to offer, is: just keep on keeping on.  Reach out for the hands of the Angels and Me, so we can help you work  your way through the last ones of your karmic debts. You are safe and no  harm will ever come to you, for we are with you and will never leave  you. Your spirit and soul are indestructible and nothing and nobody can  destroy them. And I would like every one of you, My beloved children of  the Earth, to know that as sparks of Me there is nothing too high or too  great that you – with our help – cannot achieve in the end.

I am  your Highest Self and the more the Christ aspect of your nature takes  over your small earthly self, the easier it becomes for the Angels and  Me to work through you. Performing similar healing miracles and even  greater ones like those I showed you in the Jesus legend are then quite  on the cards. The healing Angels will gladly work a miracle for you when  the last one of your karmic debts has been redeemed. Alas, this can  only be done through finding yourself for a sufficient length of time at  the receiving end of the suffering you once caused others. So be  patient and work on developing a positive and constructive attitude  towards your existence. You will not fail if you combine this with good,  kind and loving activities in earthly life and exemplary behaviour  towards every lifeform that shares your world with you. That’s when the  healing Angels in co-operation with the Lords or Angels of Karma are  sure to decide that for you a healing miracle is justified.
From ‘Leaving Addictions Behind’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Feb 1, 2019)

_*Present Events On The Earthly Plane – Part Three

Nearer My God To Thee
*_






​Grasping  the meaning of the spiritual knowledge that for quite some time has  been flowing ever more forcefully into the individual and collective  consciousness of your world is different from merely reading it.  Understanding has the power of raising your whole being into the  consciousness of the infinite and eternal world of spirit, your true  home in which you will forever have your being. This is your preparation  for when you have reached the end of your earthly education and, after  handing back to Mother Earth your present physical body in as good  condition as possible, you are going to be released into the greater  freedom of the spirit realm.
For  every lifetime this is the case when its purpose has been fulfilled, the  work you came to do has been carried out, the lessons you wanted to  take part in have been absorbed sufficiently and the right amount of  your karmic debts has been paid. Can you remember what kind of a relief  it was when you first realised that in truth there is no death, that  when you leave your physical body behind your spirit/soul merely moves  into different dimensions of life? The knowledge of this is the  birthright of the whole of humankind and every one of My children within  it.

Every new earthly lifetime is designed to take you that bit  nearer to Me. All of you eventually discover that your God is not  someone who is sitting on a throne in a far distant place that exists  high above the clouds of your world somewhere. You will be glad to learn  that I am by no means a wifeless Father who sits on a throne with his  Son, who has neither a mother nor a companion to support him. What a sad  existence that would have been, if it had been true. The Angels and I  inspired this unlikely tale and provided you with religions that would  do their best to suppress the shreds of truth, which were given by the  Great Mother’s love and wisdom from behind the scenes of earthly life,  and dared to rear their heads.

Any method was food enough for the  purpose of suppressing the truth, especially the most cruel ones that  were the essential ingredients of the violence and warmongering of those  days. Much of the old and most ancient karmic debts that were created  then are presently being redeemed through the suffering of your world.  And because some young and inexperienced spirit/souls still need lessons  of this nature, this kind of thing has not yet ceased to exist in some  parts of your world. Can you imagine the mountains of negative Karma  that were brought about in this way and the soul growth that followed in  its wake, as well as those that such actions are creating to this day?

It  is through withholding and giving that the Mother’s wisdom teaches your  world the value of concepts and things. The ideas about truth and peace  for a while disappeared almost entirely from your world, so that when  they eventually re-established themselves, people would treasure them  highly and guard them most carefully, allowing nothing to wipe them out  again. Let’s start with the fact that I am your Creator, the Great  Father/Mother of all life, that you are My beloved child of the Earth  and that you have a very special relationship you have with Me.

Hearing  such things at first surprises you, but in due course the feeling that  they make sense and are right rise from your innermost being into the  consciousness of your earthly being. This is how I have always tried to  guide you intuitively and at last you are becoming aware of My presence  and start to respond to it. And next time when you are out and about in  Mother Nature, enjoying the greenery around you and the sweet sound of  bird’s voices communicating with each other, and feel particularly near  to Me you enjoy the thought that in truth we are much closer than that.  It is likely that by then the Divine spark within you has transformed  itself into an inner light that is doing its share of illuminating the  darkness of the earthly plane of life. Knowing that spiritually light is  knowledge and ignorance is darkness, you do not hesitate to share your  learning with anyone who is in need of it. In the fullness of time, this  is how every human being is required to make their contribution towards  transmuting their own and your planet’s heavy atoms of matter into  light and vibrant spiritual ones.

Through this process Mother  Earth is going to be transformed into a planet of healing and peace.  Each one of you was created for one specific task in this work and has  their own pathway to walk, role to play, work to do and truth to find.  In your search for truth, forget about finding it in history books, for  they were written to promote the glory of the winners. Therefore, not  surprisingly, they are filled with untruths. Look into your own heart  instead and learn to listen to Me, the small still voice of your  conscience, the wise one or living God within. Bear in mind that your  life’s work can only be done by you and that your neighbour’s role  cannot be played by you.

Never forget that all the religions that  ever appeared in your world have been but different roads that lead up  the same spiritual mountain of the oneness with Me. Every belief system  is all equally valuable and good and is doing justice to the  evolutionary level the people following it have reached at any given  moment and the Karma they brought with them from previous lifetimes.  Rest assured that everything that ever happened in your world has been  part of My evolutionary plan for all life and that this will forever  continue. The design for humankind’s spiritual development is an  integral part of the great overall plan.

Even though during the  early stages of their earthly education human beings are unaware of  this, I have always been with you and you with Me; this will forever be  the case. This is why every prayer is heard and none of anyone’s  thoughts, words and actions are secrets to the Angels and Me. Divine  love does not command or force anyone to do anything. That’s why you  have been granted the gift of freedom of choice and nobody on My side of  the veil that separates your world from Mine would ever dream of  forcing you to do anything. The outcome of this is that when one of you  wants My help, it has to be asked for. There is no other way. When you  are in dire straits and the need for praying overcomes you, it’s not  that I am drawing closer to you. Being one with you, this is impossible.  Your prayer is the necessary first step that opens the communication  channel and direct link with the Angels and Me. It is you who in this  way is coming nearer to Me and you need to do so freely and willingly,  of your own accord that has its origin in a deep inner need. That’s the  only way it can be done. Read more about this by following the link ‘Is  There Any Need For Praying?’ at the end of this chapter.

Human  hearts that have opened to loving My way have no need for commandments  to tell them not to kill and harm any creature. This is in sharp  contrast to the behaviour patterns during the early stages of  humankind’s earthly education. During the six thousand years of  patriarchy, the ten commandments of the Abrahamic traditions had been  given and were well known. As it was not yet known that all of you are  responsible for every thought, word and deed, in spite of what the  sacred texts of your religions taught, for example in the Talmud, the  Bible and the Koran, people were forced to kill and destroy, hurt and  wound each other and that by the millions.

Let’s round things off  by paraphrasing Søren Kierkegaard, 1883-1855, the Danish theologian and  poet, social critic and religious author who is widely considered to be  the first existentialist philosopher: ‘Praying does not change God, it  changes us.’ Prayer is the beginning of your homeward bound journey into  the conscious oneness with Me. I am in everything and everything is in  Me, the good as well as the bad and indifferent. That which is good,  right and beautiful in your world is the higher evolved part, i.e. good =  God. This is the one every human being has been striving for from the  moment of its conception in the heartmind of Me. Every good, kind and  loving thought, word and deed adds to the power of good or God and  decreases that of the lower crude and unevolved part, known to you as  bad and evil or in the olden days as the devil.

In Kierkegaard’s  time God was still thought of as a constant static and unchanging force,  but you will now be able to see for yourself that in truth it is a  constantly changing and expanding one. And if you think that what is  before you here is good, right and beautiful and decide to share it with  as many as possible of those around you, you will be making a valuable  contribution towards increasing the God force of your world and  decreasing its evil counterpart.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Age Of Aquarius’
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 1’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 2’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 3’
•    ‘Don’t Quit!’
•    ‘Don’t Give Up’ 
•    ‘Is There Any Need For Praying?’

 From ‘Leaving Addictions Behind’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Feb 2, 2019)

_*Present Events On The Earthly Plane – Part Four

Walking By Faith
*_





​ The  following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in  the book ‘Festivals & Celebrations’:  ‘As a spark of the Divine  every human being is a young God in the making  and whenever one of your  tunes their earthly mind into the frequencies  of the Highest,  vibrations of peace are created. Through making an  effort to think  nothing but good, constructive and positive thoughts and  directing your  hopes, dreams and aspirations towards the highest forces  of life, the  Christ consciousness in you expands and grows. In this  process you  gradually evolve into a vortex of spiritual light that,  under the  guidance and protection of God and the Angels, has the power  of  changing the dark, evil and destructive elements of your world into   good, right and beautiful ones that are filled with light. 

‘This is how, with the passing of time, your confidence in the Highest   Forces of life grows and you develop true faith that is accompanied by   feelings of deep inner peace and harmony. You have read ‘The Great Plan   Of Life Unfolds’ and your inner guidance tells you that it is speaking   the truth. From that time onwards you have been walking the pathway of   your life by the kind of faith that has its roots in a deep inner   knowingness that, with the help of God and the Angels, all things are   possible and miracles really can be worked as soon as the conditions are   right. You have every reason to trust because you not merely believe   but know that many different forces of life are working in the   background of the earthly plane for the highest good and the greatest   joy of the whole of humankind and your world. On the deepest innermost   level of your being you know beyond any shadow of a doubt that   everything will be well in the end for the simple reason that the cycles   of life always have been and forever will be moving forwards and   upwards on God’s eternal evolutionary spiral. 

‘In spite of long spells of darkness, for example the six thousand years   of patriarchy that kept humankind trapped in the prison of ignorance  of  spiritual matters and the evil that was created through this state  of  affairs, individually and collectively you and your world have been   progressing nonetheless. To help the opening of humankind’s heart   centre, God’s heavenly light has always been penetrating as deep as   possible into the individual and collective consciousness of your world.   As a result, increasing numbers of you by now are manifesting their   Christ or God nature and are behaving with love and compassion, goodwill   and patience towards all lifeforms in Mother Earth’s loving embrace.   The legendary Master Jesus represents the Christ aspect in every human   being. Regardless of the fact that for a long time it exists merely in   seed form as a tiny spark of the Great Light of the Universal Christ, it   has always been there in every one of you. 

‘Through taking possession of the spark and developing it, in due course   all of you will be doing their share of assisting your planet with its   transformation into one of healing and peace that radiates its  energies  into the farthest and remotest corners of the whole of  Creation, to  wherever it is needed. And when at last you have reached  the end of your  earthly education and you are free to explore the  higher and eventually  highest regions of life, you will never be let  loose on your own on  anything in the spirit realm. The Angels and  Masters and we, your spirit  friends and helpers, will always be by your  side to show you where to  go, what to do and the things that are in  keeping with God’s great plan  of life and those that are not and  therefore would be unacceptable. This  is no change from how we have  always been guiding you and that on a  reasonably long leash. You never  have been alone and you never will be.  God bless you all and peace be  with you and your world. When St. Paul is  said to have written in the  Corinthians 5:7: ‘We walk by faith, not by  sight.’, who would have  thought that the time would come when the true  meaning of the Jesus  tale had been revealed and ever more of you would  really be walking  that way? 

‘To help you with this, we are glad to tell you that there is a great   deal more to every one of you than can be observed on the outer physical   plane of life. You are multi-faceted jewels and many of the components   of your whole being are still hidden from your conscious awareness,   waiting to be discovered by you. Some have difficulties coming to terms   with the concept that they are eternal beings who cannot die and that   they have taken part in earthly life many times before. We hear them   ask: ‘If this is true, why don’t I have any recall of what happened to   me?’ 

‘The memories of all your previous lifetimes are stored in your soul on   the subconscious level of your being. From there they are influencing   everything you do in many different ways. This is how you bring with you   into every new lifetime the earthly personality that has thus far been   developed by you and it’s for your own protection that you are  shielded  against knowing about what went on before. That’s because you  have taken  part in every aspect of humankind’s earthly curriculum, as  all of you  have to do and therefore have experienced some of the best  as well as  the worst this plane of life has to offer. Sometimes you  found yourself  at the giving end and on other occasions on the  receiving one. If you  knew about the things you did and have been  involved in, you would find  it impossible to live with yourself in the  realities of each new  lifetime with its fresh beginning. This is why  God’s wisdom and love  guard you against the knowledge of your soul  memories until you have  spiritually matured sufficiently to deal with  them.’ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘You Are A Precious Jewel’
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘Learning To Trust The Highest’ 
 
From ‘Leaving Addictions Behind’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Mar 19, 2019)

_*The Fear Of Losing Our Identity
*_
_*




*_
​At the time of writing this, the book ‘Hanna’s Daughters’ by Marianne Frederiksson came my way. I warmly recommend this moving, thought-provoking and insightful book. It deals with the psychology of human relationships, especially between mothers and daughters, as well as the men in their lives. There was one passage in this book that struck a deep chord in me because of its relevance to my own memories of the war. On one occasion, the author speaks through one of the women in her tale. Born in the same year as myself, she was by that time in her sixties: ‘The war was even more remarkable. I’ve never thought about how it left its mark on my childhood, how much of my fear has its origins there. And yet I remember the German pilot burning in the air above us, and father coming and going, in uniform and talking about evil.’ 

The story is set in Sweden, one of the few European countries that managed to remain neutral during the Second World War. Through the mother of the above mentioned child, the author earlier describes how the people around her and she herself cowered like frightened rabbits, while their country was clinging onto its fragile neutrality. Although the mother carefully tried to protect her child against the influences of the war, one day when the little girl was three, they chanced to be outside when close to them a blazing German plane dropped from the sky. To her greatest chagrin, she could not shield her child against catching a glimpse of how the pilot was burnt alive.

To my mind, nothing could explain better than these words how wars affect us all through our collective consciousness and the soul of our world. Because on this level of life we are all one, we feel everybody else’s suffering and fears and they feel ours. So much of this has by now accumulated in every individual consciousness, as well as that of our world, that it is hardly surprising that many types of cancer are becoming ever more rampant. As mentioned earlier, I believe that the roots of this disease reach down into the deepest layers of our soul memories.  That is why, to my mind, medications of the chemical kind will never enable us to find genuine cures; they can only come from the patient’s individual psyche and that of the collective. How heart-warming it is to witness that by now many are seeking alternative approaches!

As mentioned before, deep-seated and intense fears when left unattended for a long time can do nothing but eventually manifest themselves as illnesses in our outer vehicles. They are invariably a cry for help from the soul in its attempts at communicating with us. Release from our anxieties and healing of the damage they cause can in my view only come through renewing our inner connection with our Highest or God Self. When we rediscover our true nature and our spiritual roots, our soul finds peace and our whole being restores itself and heals. Over time, this also slowly starts to express itself in our physical bodies.

Whenever something is too frightening and traumatic for us to release from our subconscious during waking times, including in meditative states, the Universe rescues us in many ways. As a means of helping us let go of such things we are then given in dreamtime a symbolism that we can interpret and understand. For example, if someone has a nightmare of losing their identity, especially if this is a recurring dream, it is highly unlikely that dreams of this nature are meant to be premonitions and a taste of things to come.  

I believe that our Highest Self merely uses them as symbolisms. In its infinite wisdom it appreciates that this is the only safe way that the earthly self can shed some of its most fundamental fears, which at present may be stopping its soul from making the progress that could otherwise be achieved. Should any of our fears by now be so deeply embedded in our subconscious that they cannot be reached any other way, all is by no means lost. With great love and compassion the Universe knows our difficulties and helps us move forward in dreamtime.

The final destiny of every human being is to bring forth the characteristics of their own Christ nature and through this evolve into a Christ Star, each in their own right. This happens without loss of our identity and individuality. Unaware of this, during the early stages of our earthly development the small self’s fear of losing them is even greater than the one of death. That is the reason why in the course of many lifetimes we are so terrified of death. It takes a long time until we realise that in truth nobody ever loses their uniqueness and identity, not even when we find out way back home into the conscious awareness of our oneness with God. 

That’s what the whole process of individuation has been about. This means that even when you and I have reached the highest level of consciousness, you will still be you and I shall continue to be me. Because we are sparks of the Divine, like God we are immortal and eternal beings of light, and the fear of death is no longer required.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Gift Of Individuality’
•    ‘The Purpose Of Individuality’
•    ‘You Are Special’

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

 * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Mar 29, 2019)

_*The Truth Will Set You Free
*_
_*




*_
​In  spite of all the things that are still taking place on the Earth, my  inner guidance tells me and I therefore know with absolute certainty  that the vision of a world where all creatures live together in peace  and harmony is now coming into much clearer focus in the consciousness  of our world. However, such a world is not going to happen on its own. I  believe that all of us – without exception – are sparks of the Divine  and therefore children of God. In fact, we are young Gods in the making  and because we have always been co-creators with God, all along and as  far as possible, the Universe helps each one of us to manifest whatever  our hearts truly desire.

As Christianity grew from Judaism, it is  not surprising that the two religions have some parts of the Scriptures  in common. In the Bible, this section is known as the Old Testament.  Here Psalm 82:5-6 already announced to our world: ‘They know not,  neither will they understand; they walk on in darkness; all the  foundations of the Earth are shaken. I have said: ‘You are Gods; all of  you are children of the most High.’ The New Testament confirms this in  St. John 11:34: ‘Jesus said to them: ‘Is it not written in your law, I  said, you are Gods?’ What a very long time it has been known that we are  all of Divine origin!

As far back as the times of the Old  Testament the Universal Christ told us through the Bible in Isaiah  45:11: ‘Ask Me of things to come concerning My children; and concerning  the work of My hands. Command Me.’ Until fairly recently, humankind was  spiritually too inexperienced to recognise the intention behind these  words, namely that it is the will of the Highest that each one of us  must learn something from the consequences of every single one of their  desires and actions. And that is the reason why, if we wish for a  peaceful world, we ourselves have to first desire it and then bring it  into being. This can only be done by each making their own contribution  by conducting their lives in ever more loving and peaceful ways.

Humankind’s  rebirth is progressing rapidly because the Divine spark in ever more  human hearts and souls is waking up from its slumbering state. A renewed  understanding of our own true nature and God, the Great Father/Mother  of all life, is bringing ever more of us the healing that our world has  been in need of for a long, long time. Through the knowledge that the  roots of every human being are forever resting deeply in the heartmind  of these our true Divine parents on the highest levels of life, our  relationship with our Creator slowly begins to renew itself and heals.

This  development constantly brings us, individually and collectively, the  healing that is required for the many wounds we inflicted upon each  other in the course of our earthly education that may have taken more  lifetimes on this planet than me may imagine. In the course of this  healing process our own inner latent healing abilities awake from their  slumber and rise into our earthly self’s conscious awareness. The power  of healing is a very precious gift. Through using it, first for  ourselves and then also for those around us, under the guidance and  protection of God and the Angels, it begins to unfold and slowly  develops to its highest potential.

Life is a journey and we are  here to evolve into seekers of God’s sacred wisdom and truth, which does  not come about through reading ever more books about it. Unless we test  and try our knowledge in every one of our daily experiences, none of  what we have read or heard will ever become part of our own truth.

Each  one of us is potentially a healer in their own right and never has  ‘First healer heal thyself!’ been a more vital issue than at present. It  is the birthright of every child of God to find healing of mind and  body, spirit and soul, through reconnecting and becoming fully one with  the living God within, the Highest or God Self. The greatest potential  of our race is to gradually evolve into one of healers, saviours and  redeemers of ourselves, each other and our whole world.

God is  life and life is God and, as always, life itself wishes to be our  teacher. And because this particular lifetime is a healing journey,  nothing but the truth is good enough for us, now. We are all in this  life together to enable us, individually and collectively, to work each  on their own healing and redemption and that of our world. By striving  to live in more peaceful and harmonious ways with the people around us,  each is required to make their contribution towards bringing our new and  peaceful world into being. That’s why it is so important that we share  the wisdom we are finding along the predestined pathway of our life with  as many as possible, to encourage them with pointers for their own  healing journey.

Through the legend of the Master Jesus the  Universal Christ told our world: ‘Ye shall know the truth and the truth  shall set you free.’ This was a reminder of God’s promise that a time  would come on the Earth plane when once again humankind would know its  true nature and understand the higher purpose and meaning of its earthly  existence. That time is now and this is the reason why increasing  numbers are guided to search for and find the spiritual knowledge that  sets us and our world free from the shackles of all kinds of oppression  of the past.

The store of wisdom we, individually and  collectively, are slowly gaining access to is gradually expanding. With  this the Universe is putting the power into everybody’s own hands for  lifting ourselves, each other and our world into the light of our true  being, away from the darkness of the prison of ignorance that has held  us and our world in captivity for an incredibly long time. This is the  awareness that brings peace and healing not only to our own hearts and  souls, but also to that of our world and, by extension, to the soul of  the whole of Creation.

Recommended Reading:
• ‘Young Gods in the Making’

 From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 5, 2019)

_*Losing And Finding Faith - *__*Part A
*_
_*Losing Faith
*_





​My  birthchart, with Sagittarius on the ascendant and Jupiter in Capricorn  in the first house, to me is clear evidence that two years before the  outbreak of the war I was born into a deeply religious background. By  the end of it my parents had become atheists who did not believe in  anything any more. From where I stand now, it is not hard to understand  how this must have come about. To illustrate the point of how and why  people in times of war, more than at any other occasion, lose their  faith in God, I shall take you back to the preparations for the funeral  of the victims of the attack on the air raid shelter in our street. Read more about it in 'War And Peace Between Nations'. 

I  cannot recall the exact number of people who died in this incident, but  there were more than thirty of them. Many of the parts that had  belonged to them could not be identified and also because there was a  severe shortage of manpower available, it was decided they should be  buried in a mass grave. My father was one of the few able-bodied men in  our street who had survived the war and he also had that rare privilege  of being at home. Every man who was still capable of lifting a shovel  toiled until they had dug a big enough hole. I imagine these men must  also have had the gruesome task of retrieving the mortal remains of the  victims. As far as we children were concerned, the adults must have been  so busy with their own grief that no-one explained anything to us about  the disappearance of those who had left this world before us and where  they could possible have gone.

During the time it took digging  the grave, my sister and I each day had to bring my father his lunch.  The only thing I remember very keenly about those days is that they were  bright and sunny with clear blue skies and the birds singing their  little hearts out. Nature’s brilliance and beauty somehow made the whole  scene even more painful and sad. Even the most devout Christians must  stand before events like this one and eventually begin to ask  themselves: ‘If there is a God in Heaven, why does He allow most of our  children’s playmates and their mothers to go to such an early grave and  in such a cruel and meaningless way? If He really were a fair and loving  God, as promised by the Scriptures, where is His justice and His love?’

The  experience was made even more painful and harder to bear by the fact  that no-one – least of all we children – could begin to grasp the  reasons behind the things that were happening all around us, even in our  small town and street at the backend of nowhere. Events of this nature  are too monstrous for the comprehension of human adult, never mind their  children. That must have been the reason why no-one ever attempted to  explain to us what was happening around us and why our world was falling  to pieces. How can you put into words that which is unfathomable and  you do not understand yourself? How do you explain to your offspring the  lunacy of all warmongering, when ordinary folks – like you and me –  throughout our world just want to get on with living in peace and  providing their children with a better future in a world that is free  from strife?

There must be many like me, who to this day are  struggling to come to terms with the memories of the events of those  days and similar ones, in order to heal the old wounds and let go of the  impressions they left behind.  Yet, I imagine that when human beings  get caught up in this kind of traumatic experiences, be it as children  or adults, when they have run their course and are over, their  individual souls are long past the threshold of understanding. In truth,  all wars are the result of the common Karma of all who get involved in  them. Suffering together is their predestined fate for their present  lifetime, so that the events and the pain and deprivations that had to  be endured can teach them and our world some vital lessons.

As  I know by now, it has been for good and wise reasons that humankind for  such a long time was not allowed to know that even the wars of our  world have always served a higher teaching purpose. In accordance with  God’s great plan of life, we and our world were only meant to find out  that this is the case when the time for doing so was right. The only  comfort we had in the days before this was that all things and  happenings in our world are of a constantly changing and passing nature.  Throughout the ages, God had represented for our race the only constant  that forever had been and would be.
 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 6, 2019)

_*Losing And Finding Faith - *__*Part B*_
_*
Losing Faith – Not A Disaster
*_
_*



*_

Do not lose faith in humankind.
Our race is like an ocean.
And a few drops of it being dirty
Does not mean the whole ocean is like this.
It’s just that the drops are waiting
To be cleansed and purified by the ocean.

Mahatma Gandhi
Edited by Aquarius

​I  believe that losing one’s faith is by no means the disaster it may at  first appear to be. In truth, it is a good thing and spiritually quite  desirable, because it is a signal from our inner and Highest Self that  our old belief was a superficial one and therefore not really a faith at  all. I have reason to believe that something of this nature happened to  me in one of my previous lifetimes. That’s why I can tell you from  firsthand experience that if you wind up in this predicament, try not to  be too sad or upset about it. Instead, take heart, look beyond the end  of your nose to the vast horizons of Eternity and become aware that  losing ones faith can be – and indeed is meant to be – the first step  towards finding some true and lasting inner beliefs. This is going to be  the kind that can no longer be shaken by anything or anyone and that  no-one will ever be able to take from you.

The way I understand  the matter is that there are two types of faith. The first one is a  remnant from the outgoing Piscean Age, which was the age of blind faith  and of illusions. The suffering, disappointments and disenchantment with  the established order of the previous age are now leading us and our  world into the light of the Age of Aquarius. This is an age during which  Divine wisdom and truth will flow ever more strongly into each one of  us directly, through our inner connection with the Source of our being.  This knowledge is now waiting to pour into every heart and soul that is  open to receive it and that is the second type of faith. Because we  understand it from the very depth of our being, rather than from our  head alone, this is a faith that gradually grows inside us.

This  kind of faith has nothing to do with blindness. It is a deep inner trust  that is solidly and securely founded in knowledge and constantly  reassures us from deep within the very core of our being that we and our  world will always be safe in the hands of God, no matter what happens.  Even when things seem to go wrong on the surface, our innermost feelings  will always help us to understand and accept that whatever occurs is  right. This is not as difficult as it may sound, because we then  appreciate that things always come to us so we should learn something.

That  is how the long awaited and promised spiritual rebirth of humankind has  been taking place for quite some time, which possibly is the very  reason why this work came into being, so that it could find its way to  you. Because of the freedom to make our own choices, it is up to you  whether you make use of anything you may find here. The deeper we move  into the Aquarian Age, the more strongly its energies are going to be  felt by everybody; they already are – just look around and see what a  difficult time most people are presently having. The Cosmic energies  affect all life and everybody is involved in this spiritual rebirth and  each has to do their share of bringing in the New Age.

Many are  searching for new ways and there is a slowly increasing sense of urgency  in the air about matters of faith and a yearning for peace. Yet, peace  and healing cannot come to us and our world merely through knowledge.  For as long as we fail to act upon information of any kind it remains  dead. This also goes for spiritual knowledge. It too can only come alive  when we start to behave in keeping with our findings. If we want peace  in our world, each has to start with themselves by paying attention to  their inner attitudes and their own lives. It is essential that we first  sweep in front of our own inner doors, put our house in order and make  genuine efforts at living in ever more peaceful ways.For  anyone who wishes to join one of the belief systems of our world, but  does not know which one, I suggest the following: Go for the one you  feel naturally drawn to and look into it. If it feels good and the small  still voice of your inner guidance, the living God within, says: ‘This  is right!’, you have found something that fulfils your present needs.  Whenever something feels right, then that’s what it is. Wise ones are  prepared for the fact that eventually their time for moving on and  experiencing something else may come. They rest safely in the knowledge  that as long as they are paying attention to their inner guidance, they  cannot go wrong.*
Peace Prayer*
_Let there be love and understanding among us.
Let peace and friendship be our shelter from life’s storms.
Eternal God, help us to walk with good companions,
To live with hope in our hearts
And Eternity in our thoughts,
That we may lie down in peace and rise up every day,
To find our hearts waiting to do Thy will._
_Amen__

From the Jewish Tradition_

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 7, 2019)

_*Losing And Finding Faith - *__*Part C*_
_*
Finding Renewed Faith
*_






​ In times of increased suffering caused  by the destruction of wars, human  beings are bound to ask themselves:  ‘What kind of a God is the one we  believe in, to allow what is  happening in our world? If God cannot  protect us against genocide and  holocausts, and all the other  bestialities human beings have always  inflicted upon each other and to  this day are continuing to do. What  kind of monster is this God to  inflict so much suffering on us and our  world? I’ve had enough and would  rather be an atheist than to continue  following this one. As a matter  of fact, can there really be a God and  Creator of all this?

My parents may well have been among those who asked: ‘Jesus, if you  really exist somewhere and truly are the son of God, why don’t you come  to our rescue and put an end to all this misery by saving and redeeming  us and our world? It was too early to find out that the story of Jesus  is a legend and that the man Jesus is a symbol for everybody’s own  higher Christ nature. It is our improved character and behaviour alone  that eventually can and will save and redeem us and also our world. This  means mastering and overcoming the drives and urges of our lower  earthly nature. 

The Jesus story is a kind of logbook that contains many pointers of how  human Master souls should behave during their existence in physicality  if they wish to evolve into true daughters/sons of God. It also gives us  demonstrations of the various initiations each one of us will  eventually have to experience. We need to enact the role of our Highest  Self and take our frightened earthly self by the hand with love and  compassion in our heart for our own suffering. We are not to condemn or  blame ourselves for having caused the events in our present lifetime or  previous ones. We are here to show our small self with kindness and  patience that there are better ways of living and being than continuing  to get lost in the illusions of Earth life with its senseless greed and  grabbing for more and more goodies, violence and hatred. If we want to  live according to the spirit and the laws of the Universe, it is best to  quite literally rise above these things on the wings of the new  knowledge we are finding. 

In my parents’ time it was too early to find out that there really is a  God, but that this means something quite different from what people used  to believe in the past. But whenever someone on the Earth plane asks  themselves some deep and searching questions like the ones above, as  time goes by the answers are sure to come, especially when many have  lost their faith and are wrestling with the same problem. It then slowly  begins to dawn on those who query the presence of a God with ever  greater clarity that yes, there is a God who is a truly kind, loving and  benevolent force and nothing else. 

We find out to our astonishment that the God humankind has been looking  for from the earliest presence of our race on the Earth plane – and  could never find, up to now – is as much part of each one of us as all  of us are part of God. This brings us the revelation that the only one  who can save and redeem us is we ourselves, the likes of you and me, by  bringing forth our own Christ nature. Through this process in the end we  evolve into a Christed one, each in their own right. 

We ourselves are God and in truth every one of us is a young God in the  making, an eternal and immortal being. We are responsible for ourselves  and every one of our thoughts, words and actions, as well as the present  state of our world. We ourselves, hand in hand with God and the Angels,  created it the way it is now, so that we should learn from everything  that comes our way and the mistakes we are making as we move along. And  that includes the monster of warfare – it is what we wanted and what our  hearts desired. Looking back from where we are now, one can only  shudder at the thought! Yet, any ogres we thus created can only be  un-created in the same manner.

Our personal and collective saving and redemption will never come  through any outside force, but by every one of us gradually doing better  and eventually reawakening to their true nature and doing their share  of making our world a better, more beautiful and peaceful world for all  its inhabitants and helping Mother Earth to repair the damage we have  done to her and her kingdoms over the ages.  

God is not, as many still believe, somewhere ‘out there’, it is the  small still voice of conscience that knows the way of all things. God is  the Divine spark that at least in seedform is contained in all human  hearts and souls. For aeons it has been waiting to come alive and be  born in the kindness and goodness we, each one of us, God’s children of  the Earth show towards each other. It’s the love of God that sees to it  that Karma is not something that is set in concrete and meant to last  forever. Nothing could be further from the truth. The kindness of the  Universe sees to it that every new lifetime presents all of us with many  opportunities for doing better and for resolving any outstanding issues  that were left behind in past lifetimes and brought with us into this  one to be attended to. 

And so, in the darkness of the dungeon of ignorance of its own true  nature, through one lifetime after another the earthly self struggles on  and on,  until the moment of awakening into our true nature and as  co-creators of God dawns in us. That’s when we begin to realise that if  we ever want a peaceful world to come into being, all of us have to  start by sweeping in front of our own doors. The first step is the  retraining of our thinking patterns into kind, loving and tolerant ones  towards all our companions on the way through life, irrespective of  their race, colour and beliefs. 

It’s a sad fact that some of the religions of our world currently still  provide more excuses for warmongering than any other aspect of life. As  pioneers of a new age and lightbringers we wish to do our share of  putting an end to it. Aware of the power of thought and the duality that  exists in this field of activity as much as in everything else in our  world as well as the whole of Creation, we make a conscious decision to  tune all our thinking into the stream of consciousness of positivity,  light and love. Each time our thoughts are in danger of sliding into the  stream of negativity, darkness and hatred – as they are likely to do  all too easily in the beginning – we get hold of our thoughts and uplift  and transmute them into kind, loving and caring ones. 

Knowing that every one of us is required to eventually grow and evolve  into a seeker of God’s wisdom and truth, we share any learning we find  on our journey through life with those around us. In this day and age it  is no longer done through missionary work, because we are acquainted  with of the mistakes that were made in the past and can see for  ourselves the misery it brought into our world. We want to do better and  conduct our lives as an example of peaceful and loving ways that befits  us as God’s children of the Earth and which others may wish to follow. 

This is how we make our contribution towards creating, hand in hand with  God and the Angels, a better and more peaceful world for all. We help  the people, tribes and nations of our world to rediscover what the word  ‘love’ really means by bringing ever more loving, caring and assisting  each other to anyone who is in need of it, wherever they may be. We seek  to serve the greatest joy and the highest good of all, rather than  pursuing our own selfish interests. Our armoury consists of showing  fairness and giving equal rights to all that turns old enemies into  friends.

Our groups of people will no longer appear as soldiers in other  countries, but as volunteers who come as friends and treat all  indigenous folks, including their beliefs and customs, with the  kindness, love and understanding they deserve as our siblings in the  great family of humankind. The missionaries of the future will travel to  other parts of our world as messengers of peace, new hope and goodwill  to help the underprivileged of our world to their basic comforts of  life, like clean water, sewerage, food, shelter, security and whatever  else they may require and that unconditionally and without cost to  anyone.

And this is how, as the knowledge of our renewed understanding of the  meaning of God sinks ever deeper into our consciousness, a fresh kind of  faith is born in human hearts and souls that is based on a deep inner  knowingness of God. This is a faith that no-one and nothing will ever be  able to rock or destroy, the way the religions of our world used to do,  as one followed the other and each one of them fighting for supremacy  and gaining power over and control of our hearts, minds and souls. This  is the freedom of the Age of Aquarius – long may it continue!

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Mystic And Finder’
•    ‘A Message Of Hope From The Lords Of Karma’
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’
​ 
 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 9, 2019)

_*Losing And Finding Faith - Part D

Christ The Redeemer*_






​ 
Just when I had finished editing and partly rewriting the sequence from ‘Losing Faith’ to ‘Finding Renewed Faith’,  an e-mail from one of my friends landed in my inbox with a link for a  very special video. It shows two men carrying out some breathtaking  repair work on the statue of Christ The Redeemer in Rio de Janeiro,  Brazil. It towers at the peak of the seven-hundred metres high Corcovado  mountain in the Tijuca Forest National Park at an imposing height of  thirty metres on a pedestal that adds another eight metres to the total  height. 

The statue was erected in honour of Jesus Christ and overlooks the city  of Rio de Janeiro. Originally erected as a symbol of Brazilian  Christianity, it has become an icon for the city and the whole of  Brazil. It is made of reinforced concrete and soapstone and its  construction was completed in 1931, two years before Hitler and the  Nazis came to power in Germany on 30 January 1933. Please click the link  below to participate in the repair work:

 ‘Christ The Redeemer’
​ Longingly the Christ statue, with its  mighty arms that have a span of twenty-eight metres, reaches out to  embrace our whole world. In Earth terms 1931 was still a long time to go  before we would be allowed to find out about God’s true nature and our  own. But now the spirit of the Universal Christ calls out to us with  ever increasing force: ‘Listen to Me, My people. Give ear to Me, My  nation. By that I mean the whole of humankind. Take a good look at this  statue. It is as much in need of repairing and overhauling as your  understanding of the role of Jesus as the saviour and redeemer of you  and your world.

‘The time has come for taking Jesus off his cross and pedestal. You need  to put him into the place where he truly belongs – the realm of myths  and legends. Ever more of you are by now ready to stop perceiving Jesus  as some kind of an idol or an icon, because you recognise that all along  the story of the Master’s life has been a symbol of  your own God part  or Christ nature. The figure of an almost naked corps of a man that is  nailed to a cross represents humankind’s earthly self. 

‘Emaciated from the stresses and strains of his tests and trials of  Earth life, stripped of everything he once held dear in earthly life,  especially the characteristics of his lower animalistic nature, the man  has left his physical body behind to be consciously reunited with its  Highest or God Self. His loincloth is an indication that gender becomes  irrelevant when you too enter into the state the man is now in, as on  the inner level – to which he has withdrawn – each one of you is no  longer merely a man or a woman, you are androgynous, like Me. You then  stand before your naked self, stripped of all pretences and false  beliefs, ready to see yourself for who and what you really are and  always have been. The final part of the story the man on the cross can  tell is about the journey each one of you undertakes every time you  leave your physical existence and body behind. 

‘All of these things are as true for the more advanced souls in your  midst as they are for those who to this day continue to look up to  Jesus, hoping and praying that one day he will appear as their saviour  and redeemer. Awakened souls can see that these people are praying in  vain, because they know that the only God who will ever be capable of  saving and redeeming anyone is My spirit, when in the fullness of time  it comes alive and is born in ever more human hearts. 

‘Each one of you without exception, My beloved children, does contain My  spirit at least in seed form. It can only come alive when someone’s  energies have become sufficiently evolved. This is how in the end even  the last and slowest soul will awaken to the fact that the only way the  Christ Spirit can save and redeem them is when they themselves develop  My characteristics. They too need to learn how to handle all their  affairs, personal ones as well as those of their world, in keeping with  their true nature. This is how each one of you has to do their share of  establishing God’s kingdom on the Earth, so that peace can come to your  world quite naturally. 

‘I, the Universal Christ, am the true Christ. I am the great white light  at the top of the spiritual mountain and all the belief systems your  world has ever known, including the ones that are still with you, have  been and will continue to be no more than pathways. Each one was  originally meant to lead you, the aspirant, back into your true nature  and the conscious awareness of your oneness with your Creator, the Great  White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life. The Christ or God part of  everybody’s own nature is a vital part of Me, their only born Son, the  Sun behind and beyond the Sun in the sky above you. 

‘I am of My Father/Mother in equal proportion. The will and power of the  Father are in Me as much as the wisdom and love of the Mother, and the  same is true for all of you. I, the Christ Spirit and living God within  you, am the glorious hero and all-conquering spirit who has been waiting  for aeons to teach each one of you, My lower earthly counterparts, to  rise above all the ills that have ever troubled and beleaguered you and  your whole world. I am the aspect of your nature that can save and  redeem you and teach you how to uplift and transmute all darkness into  light, sorrow into joy, tears into laughter, fears and anxieties into  total faith and trust in God and the ultimate goodness of the life S/He  has created for us. These things play a vital part in the healing of  everybody’s pain and suffering as well as that of your world.

‘The more you mature into spiritual adulthood, the easier you will grasp  that everything that ever happened to you, individually and  collectively, has been your own creation. Forgiving yourself and your  perpetrators is made easier when you understand that all of it was  necessary because the events were lessons that would eventually help you  to grow and evolve into the one you have now become. Do not condemn or  blame yourself for anything and treat your own suffering – the same as  everybody else’s – with the compassion and love anyone deserves who is  grappling with coming to terms with the spiritual purpose and meaning of  Earth life. 

‘Any of the unpleasant and traumatic events in your lives can only  happen because of the seeds you once sowed and the repercussions of what  you yourself at one time or another did to those you came in contact  with, either earlier in your present lifetime or in others way back in  the past. No matter what anyone sends out into the world, the Universal  law, My law of Karma, decrees that everything has to return to its  source. And that is why any kind of suffering, without exception, can  only come about because it serves as a teaching aid that shows those at  the receiving end what it feels like to be the victim of the expressions  of someone’s lower nature. 

‘By forgiving yourself and anyone who hurt and wounded you, you set  yourself and the other one free. Forgiveness alone can cut the  emotional/spiritual bonds that once existed between two people. It shows  those in charge of you on the highest level of life that you have  understood your lesson, and that nothing of this nature will ever be  required by you again. When you have understood and accepted the  necessity for the difficult and traumatic things that to this day take  place on the Earth plane, you have saved yourself from the necessity of  further lessons of this nature. 

‘From there go forth with simple human kindness, love and compassion in  your heart and redeem yourself by sharing your learning with all those  who are in need of it. Living as a good example, show them new ways of  loving and forgiving that they may wish to follow, so that they too can  bring about their own saving and redemption and find healing and peace.  And always bear in mind that in My eyes there is no such thing as  failure. What your outer world likes to call a failure to Me is nothing  but an opportunity for you, My beloved child,  that takes you a step  forward on the road to success and your reunion with Me.

‘In both genders alike all aspects of your nature, the higher and lower  as well as the inner woman in men and the inner man in women, need to be  united and fully integrated. When they are working in peace and harmony  together for the highest good of all, the same as they are in Me,  lasting peace will come to your world. In this manner all power-seeking  and warmongering will quite naturally come to its end, the way it has  been written in the Great Father/Mother’s plan since the beginning of  life on the Earth.

 ‘I bless you all, My beloved children.’

​ Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Away In A Manger’
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’
•    ‘The Universal Christ Speaks To Us And Our World’​ 
* * *

​ This chapter was first released on  Tuesday, 6th November 2014, the day of the full Moon in Scorpio, the  sign of birth and death, rebirth, renewal and regeneration. The time  around the full Moon is always one for finding enlightenment that may  come to us in a flash of inspiration that provides us with a deeper  understanding of something that could have been puzzling us for a very  long time. 

The Scorpio full Moon takes place in Taurus, the Earth sign ruled by  Venus. The sixth day of each month is ruled by Venus, the planet of  harmony and peace that encourages us to look for compromises whenever we  are in danger of getting stuck in any kind of situation. Tuesday is  ruled by Jupiter, the planet responsible for the development of  humankind’s superconscious faculties. Could there ever have been a more  auspicious day for bringing the wisdom of the Highest down to the Earth  by presenting it to a wider audience through my worldwide circle of  spiritual friends and family?

 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *​




​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 10, 2019)

_*Losing And Finding Faith - *__*Part E

*_​ _*Lost And Found

*_




​ Life itself has always been my teacher  and the insights into any of the topics covered in my writings, which I  have been sharing with you on an ongoing basis for a long time, never  came to me as a result of book reading. They are intuitive knowledge  that constantly grows from the experiences of my own life. My personal  journey of a thousand miles, of healing and finding out who and what I  really am, has been an exceedingly long and painful one. Having reached a  ripe old age at the time of updating this chapter in December 2014, it  does not feel as if my voyage of discovery were drawing to its close.  And I am glad to say that I feel younger at heart now than ever before,  probably because I am more in touch with my immortal and ageless spirit  and soul.

In the course of many years, I have worked my way through mountains of  emotional/spiritual debris that must have accumulated in my soul  memories. During each lifetime they are stored in the very cells of our  physical bodies, because our water body, the soul, is part of our outer  shell, the physical body. That must be the reason why I frequently get a  feeling that my soul is shedding layer upon layer of traumatic memories  that reach ever deeper into past lifetimes. This process can be likened  to the peeling of an onion and represents the emptying out that has  been known to the mystics of all ages. 

Now that the Age of Aquarius is well and truly with us, for all God’s  children of the Earth this procedure is an essential part of the ever  more rapidly progressing individual and collective rebirth of our race  onto a higher level of consciousness and being. It is a mystical  experience which each one of us in one of their lifetimes finally has to  wade through. Pisces is a Water sign and its age served the development  of our individual souls and that of our world. Aquarius is an Air sign  and its age will see the development of human mental faculties to their  highest potential. Eventually, this will enable all human souls to take  us and our world forwards unto ever higher levels of understanding of  God’s sacred wisdom and truth.

My emptying out started many years ago and especially in the beginning  was a very frightening experience indeed, as I had no idea of what was  happening to me – neither had anyone else. Blessed with the gift of  hindsight, it is not hard to see that this was because in previous  lifetimes I closed off spiritually so much that in this one no-one ever  even introduced me to praying. My birthchart confirms this. However, it  is never too late for a new beginning and that’s what happened to me.  One fine day, or rather night, the Lord’s Prayer came to the rescue. As  it is such an important part of Western life, even I knew it by heart  and that in English and German. As I have always been fond of poetry, I  loved the prayer for the sheer beauty of its words. 

And then one dark night, I was feeling too frightened and lonely to get  to sleep. My most damaging shadows of the past must have been those of  my traumatic early childhood describe at the beginning of this part of  my jottings. Unable to shake them off and therefore too scared of the  present and future, I could find no peace. Tossing and turning was the  way I spent most nights in those days and had done as far back as I  could remember. But in the end these hours of darkness turned into  different ones, because suddenly the thought entered my mind: ‘Why don’t  I pray?’ Never having done so before in this lifetime, I slowly started  to say the Lord’s Prayer in my mind, first in one language, then in the  other. 

Over and over again I did this and after a while, I could feel myself  calming down and eventually I drifted off to sleep. Having at least one  evening prayer to say was a wonderful discovery, although even that did  not always have the desired effect. Yet, it was a start. My  Father/Mother did hear my prayers and recognised them as a cry for help.  After a while, my Guardian Angel led me to people and things that could  help me forwards – one small step at a time.

Looking back from where I am now, it is not hard to see that my prayers  succeeded in awakening my Christ Self from its slumbers. It began to  stir and tried very hard to get in touch with me, its earthly  counterpart who, maybe in the course of many lifetimes, had become  almost completely closed off from it. My whole life has been a quest for  finding my very own Christ child in the manger that is my own heart. My  personal road to Bethlehem, which all of us have to walk in the end,  has been a hard and painful one. At the same time it is also joyous and  enjoyable because it has been and still is immensely enriching and  worthwhile, for I now know exactly where I have come from and where I am  going to. 

Having been lost once in the loneliness of Earth life, this time round I  will do my very best to stay on the spiritual pathway, no matter how  difficult and thorny, painful and frightening it may turn out to be at  times, and how many more rocks and boulders I have to climb over on the  road, I shall rest safely in the knowledge that truly, truly I am going  home. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Three Wise Men’
•    ‘We Three Kings Of Orient Are’
​ 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 12, 2019)

_*Peace Prayer
*_
​ _*From the Jewish Tradition
*_​ _*



*_

 Let there be love and understanding among us.
Let peace and friendship be our shelter from life’s storms.
Eternal God, help us walk with good companions,
Live with hope in our hearts
And Eternity in our thoughts,
That we may lie down in peace and rise up every day,
To find our hearts ready to do Thy will.

Amen​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 15, 2019)

_*Help Me To Believe*_

_*



*_

O Holy Trinity, 
Great Spirit, Father/Mother Creator, 
And Your only born Son/Daughter, 
The Spirit of the Universal Christ,
Light of all lights and Sun of all Suns, 
Please hear my prayer.
I so very much want to believe in You and trust. 
Although I know that Your love and mercy are
Endless and as deep as the deepest ocean of our world,
And that Your forgiveness and understanding 
For the trials and tribulations 
Of all human hearts is very real,
But still I doubt.

Through an ever increasing understanding 
Of the mysteries of my own existence and Yours,
And my relationship with You,
Help me to overcome every last trace of my unbelief.
Let my perceptions no longer be based on 
Mere surface words, but a deep inner knowingness
Of the hidden meanings behind the texts of 
The sacred teachings of our world.
And assist every one of Your children of the Earth
To grasp Your wisdom and truth,
The way many did in past lifetimes,
When this kind of consciousness was known as gnosis.
Help all of us to enter into this state. 

The spiritual rebirth our race has for so long been waiting for,
Is dawning at last and ever more of us realise 
That it was You and Your helpers,
The Angels and Masters of the spirit world, our true home,
Supported by their assistants, who has lovingly guided
Each one of us through the dark night 
Of thinking that we are struggling on our own
In earthly life. 

I thank you for allowing me to know that this happened
For a wise higher reason, the same as everything else 
That ever takes place in our world. 
The dark night is necessary for every human being
Because it teaches us how to appreciate the joy 
Of reconnecting and consciously being one again
With You and all life, when it eventually comes about.
That’s why all human beings first have to lose the awareness
Of their inner connection with You, 
Although in truth nothing will ever be able to take it away.
At some stage of their development, all human beings
Have to work their way through the narrow tunnel 
Of thinking that they are on their own. 

Now that the Age of Aquarius is with us
And having become aware of my true nature again, 
I rejoice that Your total and unconditional love 
Is bringing us and our world a renewed understanding
Of Your eternal wisdom and truth,
So that ever more of us are consciously gaining 
Access to the healing rays of the Universal Christ,
To do their share of bringing about 
The rebirth of every soul and that of our world.

With all my heart and soul I beg of You and the Angels
That any lack of faith in You in all human hearts 
Should be replaced by a deep inner awareness 
Of Your Divine presence in everything that is
And therefore also in my companions and me.
Hand in hand with You and the Angels, 
Each on their own and all of us together
Are walking back home into the 
Conscious awareness of our true nature
And oneness with You.

Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
As surely as every night is followed by a new day, 
Now that the darkest hour of humankind’s spirit and soul 
Has almost run its course and is reaching its natural end,
May the radiance of Your Light reign supreme, 
For ever and ever.

Amen

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘All About Faith’
•    ‘Losing And Finding Faith’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 25, 2019)

*Peace Be With You
*
​ *




*​ May Divine peace fill your whole being, 
within and without, today and forever.

May you be able to love and accept yourself, 
just the way you are.

May you trust that you are always in the right place. 

May you be aware of the infinite possibilities that 
have their origin in trusting the basic goodness of your existence
and its Creator, the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, 
who constantly provides for all of everyone’s needs, 
including yours.

May you use the gifts the Universe has bestowed upon you
for doing your share of making our world into 
a more beautiful and peaceful place 
for everything that shares it with us.

May you be able to give the full measure of the love 
that is the most important part of your being,
to everything that comes your way.

May your soul enjoy the freedom of singing and dancing,
Praising and loving whatever comes your way,
 every moment of each day and week, month and year 
of your present lifetime
and whatever waits for you beyond.

And may God and the Angels bless you and keep you safe, 
now and forever.

Amen​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 6, 2019)

_*Healing Prayer For Relationships
*_
​ 




​ O Great Spirit, Mother/Father Creator,
Grant me the gift of Your Divine wisdom and forgiveness,
So that I may pardon each and every one
Who ever hurt or wounded me, including myself.
Help me to forgive every cruelty and unkindness 
That was ever done to me by anyone, in word, thought and deed.
With hindsight, I can see that all who treated me this way
Supplied me with a special service and were my best teachers,
Because they all helped me to become the one I am now,
And for that, Great Spirit, I truly am thankful.

Thank you for showing us that each one of us is Your child 
Whom You have granted the gift of another lifetime on the Earth, 
So that we should learn and grow some more,
Each through their own experiences.
Thank you for the Angels, Masters and guides who are
Protecting us and lighting the way back home into the oneness with You.
I rejoice to know that we are all children in the great school of life,
Which You so lovingly have created for us.

I pray for Your forgiveness for the mistakes I have made,
Throughout this whole lifetime and all previous ones.
Help me to draw the learning from them,
So that I may bring forth all that is good and noble within me,
Finding wholeness and healing through becoming
Ever more like You and being closer to You.

As the road of this earthly life is long and difficult
And strewn with many kinds of temptations 
Which my earthly self finds hard to resist,
Assist me with being strong in my determination to overcome them.
Help me to accept and love myself the way I am,
Safe in the knowledge that Your great wisdom and love
Created me – and everybody else – in Your Divine image,
And that you love us all totally and unconditionally.

To break the vicious circle of acting against my own best interests
And of being my own worst enemy, 
When it comes to solving any problem, help me 
To listen to Your help and guidance that comes 
From deep within my own heart, where You dwell.
Help me to stop finding fault with myself and those around me,
But to love and accept myself and them they way we are. 
Whenever I encounter difficulties, especially in relationships,
Grant me the gift of the ability to first look to myself to resolve them.

Now that I understand that the purpose of life on Earth
Is growth and evolution that leads each and every one of us
To ever higher levels of consciousness,
And knowing that all my experiences only ever happened
Because they meant to teach me something,
I let go of all resentment and grudges I ever
Bore against anyone, including myself. 

Help me, Great Spirit, to love wisely, the way You do,
Myself and everything that comes my way, 
Knowing that it is part of Your Creation, 
That it has been prepared by Your great wisdom and love.
Help us all to dissolve the chains and shackles of Karma that 
Have bound us to each other, for so many lifetimes,
So that we may set ourselves and each other free 
From the bondages that were created 
By the darkness of the ignorance of our true nature of past Ages. 

Help us to free our world from all hatred, resentment, envy and greed,
And to fill us and it with Your Divine Wisdom, Power and Love.
My soul yearns to make peace with You and all life,
Because I now so much better understand 
You and the processes of the life 
You created for us.

* * *

Help me to forgive the mother of this lifetime for any unlovingness 
She has shown towards me, knowingly or unknowingly, especially . . .
[Now pour your pain into God, who understands the way of all things]
Help me to forgive her for the times she failed to provide me with
The deep and fully satisfying Mother’s nurturing
That only You, my Divine Mother, can give to any of Your children.
Help me to forgive myself for expecting
Such love from someone who is merely human,
Like myself and who is, therefore, but one of your children,
On her own pathway of evolution and therefore still imperfect.

Help me to forgive the father of this lifetime for any unlovingness
He has shown towards me, knowingly or unknowingly, especially . . . 
[Now pour your pain into God, who does understand]
Help me to forgive him for the times he failed to provide me with
The deep and fully satisfying Father’s love, 
Forgiveness and understanding that You alone, my Divine Father,
Can feel towards all my efforts.
Help me to forgive myself for expecting
Such love from one who is merely human,
Like myself and who is, therefore, but one of your children,
On his own pathway of evolution and still imperfect.

Help me to forgive my partner for any unlovingness
S/he showed towards me, during the times You have given us together,
Knowingly or unknowingly. Especially . . . 
[Now pour your pain into God, who does understand]
Help me to forgive her/him and also myself for
Any hurt and pain we ever caused each other,
For misunderstandings and abuse of any kind,
For not entering into the deep and fully satisfying
Relationship that is only possible between You and me.
Help me to recognise that it is folly to expect such
Perfect love and understanding from a mere human being who, 
Like me, is Your child, on her/his own pathway of evolution 
And therefore still imperfect.

Continue with this prayer until each and every one, 
Who has ever hurt or wounded you, has been forgiven.
Finish off with:

Help me to forgive myself for all false expectations I ever hoped 
Could be fulfilled in any of my human relationships,
When this can only be found in You, my Divine Mother/Father.
You are the Divine lover, who is alive in each one of us,
And You alone have the power to know and fulfil all my needs.
All those around me and with me are but outer manifestations of You.
And each one who has ever shared my life with me,
Is Your child and constantly searching the perfect loving relationship 
That we can only have with You.

Help me to forgive my children for being [or having been]
Unable to fulfil the unrealistic hopes and dreams I once nurtured,
And that made me long and yearn for them, 
Ever since I myself was a child who had to endure the suffering 
At the hands of parents and other adults, 
Who as yet failed to understand their own true nature and Yours,
And the reason why they were here.
Having no idea about the purpose and meaning of this life,
How could they understand me?

Thank You for allowing me access to the knowledge that
The children who came through me are not my children but Yours 
And that they are in this life to fulfil their own Dreams 
And reach their own Highest potential, not mine.
Like me, they are hoping to re-learn to walk
Hand in hand with You and the Angels, the way we all once did.

Help me, Great Spirit, to forgive myself and all those 
Who ever hurt and wounded me for the suffering we, 
In the ignorance of our true nature,
Inflicted upon each other, in the course of many lifetimes.
Help us all to set each other free.

Hand in hand with You and the Angels, 
I release all those who have ever shared my life
From the Karmic chains and shackles of all lifetimes,
I forgive each and every one and set them free, now.
May the bonds that exist between us be transmuted into those of
True siblinghood, friendship and love,
For You, each other and the world You so lovingly 
Brought into being for us, and re-create anew each day to our joy.

With my whole being, with all my heart and soul,
Mind, body and spirit I thank You for the gift of this life.
May the blessing and healing Power of Your Spirit 
Now freely flow through me and all those mentioned in my prayer.
I love You with all my heart and soul and my whole being,
And I trust the blessing and healing power of 
Your Divine Fatherly/Motherly wisdom and love
To bless and heal the wounds of all lifetimes in me and all life.

Amen

​ From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp In Relationship Healing’
​ _
* * *
_
​


----------



## Amnesiac (Jun 6, 2019)

Perhaps, the key to peace is to become the thing itself.
If people wish to attract love, become love.
People are always looking up in the sky, wishing for God.

"'Lo, I am with you always,' means that when you look for God, God is in the look of your eyes, nearer to you than yourself or things that have happened to you." -Rumi


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 11, 2019)

_*On The Wings Of Prayer
*_
​ _*




*_​ Every one of us eventually reaches the point
When the burdens of our earthly existence 
Feel like too much to carry on our own.
Maybe we heard others mention
That praying helped them.
But we, in our ignorance of such matter, 
At that time may have smiled about 
Such ‘nonsense’ or even ridiculed them.

Little did we know at that stage 
That even though God and the Angels 
Are invisible to earthly eyes,
They are as much part of us as we are of them.
That’s why every prayer is heard and responded to.
It’s just that, because of our karmic debts and 
The life lessons we ourselves have chosen to walk,
Sometimes the answer has to be ‘No!’

Everybody carries the cross of their earthly personality
With its false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions.
But then, one fine day, when the tests and trials 
That are coming our way are too hard
To be coped with on our own, 
We begin to wonder whether they could
Be made more bearable by praying.
So why not give it a try?

When we first start praying, 
The receiver/transmitter station of our earthly mind
Starts tuning itself into the frequencies of  
The Angels and Masters in the Highest regions of life.
As the executors of God’s great plan of life, 
They are responsible for the development of 
The whole of humankind and every individual within it.
Every prayer we send into the Universe 
Greases the rusty hinges of 
Our inner door that leads to them.

It slowly creaks open and the more we pray,
The better they can respond and tell us intuitively, 
Through our inner guidance known as the 
Wise one or living God within, 
How to go about resolving any kind of
Issue, situation and relationship
That’s troubling us, 
Even, or rather especially, 
The most difficult ones.​ That’s what happens to wise ones who are willing 
To learn flying on the wings of prayer!​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 19, 2019)

_*Saint Theresa’s Prayer
*_
​ _*



*_
May there be peace within you, today and always.
May you trust God that you are exactly who you are 
And where you are meant to be.
May you not forget the infinite possibilities that exist in God
And may you use every one of your gifts
For the greatest joy and the highest good of all,
Never for selfish purposes.​ May this help you to pass all your love 
To anyone who is in need of it.
And may you forever rest safely in the knowledge
That you are a beloved child of God,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And their only born Son/Daughter, 
The Universal Christ.

Peace be with you.

Amen

Saint Theresa
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 8, 2019)

_*What Is Love?





*_​ There is an inner emptiness in every human being
That can only be filled by learning to love God’s way,
Totally, unconditionally and non-judgemental.
That is the only thing that can 
Satisfy our hunger and quench our thirst
For reaching out to the higher
And eventually highest levels of life,
To claim our rightful place in it.

Everything was created by love from love 
And so were you and I. 
Our true nature is love and through loving God’s way
We realise that we are part of the whole of Creation.
That’s why all I want to do is being kind and loving 
To everybody. This is the only way I can be
True to my real self. 

On the inner level all life is one.
There is no separation between anything.
You are in me and I am in you.
And when I reflect on the state of our world,
I realise that I have done my share of 
Bringing everything into being,
The good as well as the bad.
I accept my responsibility and, 
By conducting my life in more harmonious 
And peaceful ways, help to make our world 
A better and more enjoyable world.​ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Loving From The Heart’
•    ‘Loving God’s Way’ (1)
•    ‘Loving God’s Way’ (2)
•    ‘Loving God's Way’  (3)

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 21, 2019)

_*Sacred Feet
*_
​ 





O Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life.
You are the architect and designer of the great plan of life.
The Angels are its executors and in charge of it.
You and they tenderly care for the whole of Creation.
Everything that exists in it,
Including me and my world, 
Once emerged from You and will
In the fullness of time return to.

All things were created from
The Light of the Universal Christ Spirit,
Your only born Son/Daughter.
Through the Sun in the sky above our world
Its warmth and love radiates into our world,
Giving life and sustaining it.

The whole of humankind and our world 
Are presently coming home to the recognition 
Of our true self and the high and holy destiny
That ultimately awaits every one of us.
Literally and metaphorically, the feet represent 
Our race’s understanding.​ Thankfulness fills our heart and souls 
As we kneel at Your sacred feet
And pray that even the last and slowest ones of us
Will be granted the gift of understanding
The Great Mother’s wisdom and truth,
So it can help us to lovingly attend to the tasks 
That still have to be faced by us,
However unpleasant some of them are.

Amen​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 31, 2019)

_*Let Nothing Trouble You

*_​ 





Every event in earthly life is but a passing phase,
Because all life, including your own, 
Is constantly evolving and changing.
Even God does this.
As God is with you and part of you,
Evolving and changing with you,
Guiding you from within the very core of your being,
Let nothing trouble and frighten you.

God takes care of everyone’s true needs at all times. 
That’s why in truth no-one ever lacks anything,
And with patience you can attain anything 
You have ever striven for.

Those who seek freedom from the limitations 
Of their earthly existence,
Need to get in touch and bring forth 
The Divine power within them
And use it for the highest good of our whole world.
In this way they are calling into action
The creative Universal forces.
In due course they return, with rich treasures added,
Whatever is sent out to the sender’s own life.

That does not mean they cannot ask for help.
Whenever they feel lonely, fearful and in need of it.
But they have to ask for it, the same as everybody else,
For it will not come automatically to anyone
From the spiritual level of life.
​  
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Mar 19, 2020)

*Eternity
*
​ _*




*_
​ Eternity is not the hereafter.
It has nothing to do with time.
If we don’t understand that it is here and now,
We are unready for doing so anywhere.

In the fullness of time, we too will be able to grasp
That Eternity is in the here and now,
Wherever we may find ourselves;
That it is as much in the rhythms of the unfolding 
Of our earthly lives and the world around us
As in our departure from them.

Heaven is not where we go at the end of every lifetime.
Although the spirit realm too is part of Eternity,
But so is every moment of each new day.
Heaven and hell are states of consciousness and
Not places that anyone ever went to. 

Joseph Campbell
Edited by Aquarius
​ Recommended Reading:

•    ‘About Time’
​ 
From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’   

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 12, 2020)

_*Do You Know Where You're Going To?*_







_Do you know where you’re going to?
Do you like the things that life is showing you?
Where are you going to?_
_Do you know?
_M. Masser & G. Goffin

​An improved understanding of the purpose   and meaning of our present existence initially helped me more than   anything else to make some sense of the complexities of this life. It   was the beginning of my healing journey that brought me a measure of   peace. It was good to get to know that our planet is nothing but a place   of learning like a school and that the world of spirit is our true   home. This is by no means a scary notion, because the spirit world is   not a strange and alien place somewhere else, but a very familiar one   that is well-known and much loved by all of us. It is an integral part   of our present world, whose outermost manifestation is our present   existence in physicality. The inner is a world of light from which we   once emerged and at the end of each lifetime return to for rest and   recuperation. 

Human beings are much more than their physical bodies, which is merely   an outer shell that is worn like an overcoat. In truth we are a spirit   and soul, who every so often returns to the Earth plane to be once more   temporarily encased in matter. Our real parents are the Great White   Spirit, Father/Mother Creator of all life. All earthly parents can ever   hope to do is take on the role of adopted parents for the duration of   one lifetime – no more. The most important bit, to my mind, is that   everybody has an inner home where a direct connection or line with God   has been waiting to be re-established for a very long time.The deeper these things sank into my     consciousness, the more I came to terms with my lifetime’s experiences     and the long, slow and painful journey of healing my soul got on its     way. As time went by, the desire to return to my old home country or     even to visit it disappeared completely. All I had ever got from my     visits was a bloody nose – metaphorically speaking. Each time I was     emotionally so deeply upset and distressed that at one time it made me     physically sick, without having any idea at the time of why it was     happening. Realising where we are all coming from and one day will be     returning to has helped me to love and appreciate my life and the  things    it is showing me. 

As bit by bit the mystery of our existence started to unravel itself in   my mind, I got to like and appreciate what life has always been trying   to show me. The more I understand, the more I love my life and the one   who created it. In my view, understanding is the key for unlocking any   door. It makes forgiving much easier, first for ourselves for needing   such difficult lessons and then for the unfortunate souls who had to   carry the burden of hurting and wounding us, not only in this lifetime   but also all previous ones. Recognising the Universe’s great wisdom and   infinite love behind every single one of our experiences is half the   battle won. Without the ‘bloody nose’ experiences I almost certainly   would have got lost in the illusion of a home and mother who were meant   to play this role in my life for an allocated span of time only. And  so,  I pray:
O Great Spirit, Mother/Father Creator,
Grant me the gift of Your Divine wisdom and forgiveness,
So that I may forgive each and every one
Who ever hurt or wounded me, including myself.
Help me to forgive every cruelty and unkindness 
That was ever done to me by anyone, in word, thought and deed.
With hindsight, I can see that all who treated me in this way
Supplied me with a special service and were my best teachers,
Because they all helped me to become the one I am now,
And for that, Great Spirit, I am truly thankful.

From ‘Healing Prayer For Parents And Children’

​As soon as our earthly self catches a   glimpse of the Divine plan for the spiritual evolution of God’s children   of the Earth, our comprehension expands of God’s true nature and our   own. When we begin to understand where we once came from and where one   day we shall be returning to, our soul rejoices. As it begins to relax,   the earthly self slowly finds ever more rest, peace and healing.  Even   when it has merely touched the outer edge of God’s eternal bliss and   joy, it becomes more patient in its pursuit of the wisdom, truth and   understanding of its true Divine parents. 

 
Although God’s all-enfolding, all-forgiving and all-understanding total   and unconditional love is hard to grasp for earthly minds, it is from   this point that each one of us once emerged as a minute spark of God’s   sacred spirit and was sent forth. Each was launched on their own   evolutionary journey of exploration and discovery. Straight away we had   to start building ourselves a personality with distinct character   traces. We also needed a soul, as a container – if you like – in which   the memories of all our learning would be stored. In both genders, the   soul is the feminine, soft, sensitive and vulnerable feeling part of our   nature. Only through these additional parts is it possible for the   indwelling spirit in any of us to get to know itself and the world in   which our Highest Self places us, wherever this may be one of these   days.

Each spark of the Divine initially is a spirit only. Part of God’s   masculine aspect, astrologically it is represented by the elements Fire   and Air. For as long as the spirit has no body, although it can think  it  can neither see nor experience itself. It has no feelings but that  does  not stop if from being precocious, enterprising and inquisitive,   wanting to learn to understand itself and the life surrounding it.   Having given the matter considerable thought, the spirit of God once   decided to create itself a feminine counterpart, the Great Mother of all   life, the Goddess. Our soul is part of the Goddess and our spirit is   part of God. Both belong together and are one – there is no separation.   The feminine aspect of the Divine and us is astrologically represented   by the elements Water and Earth. 

This evolutionary process explains the necessity for our existence on   the physical plane of life. To enable anything to take part in this   world, a vehicle has to be created for moving about, i.e. a physical   body whose main components are Water and Earth. And that’s how it’s come   about that we presently find ourselves in one of the material   environments of God’s Creation, planet Earth, on the outermost edge of   existence.

It does take a long time until the earthly mind understands the    incredibly long journey of discovery its spirit and soul have already   travelled. Finally, the small earthly self comes to terms with its   existence and accepts that its explorations will forever continue and   that on increasingly higher levels of life, its imagination captures an   impression of the grandeur and the goodness of God’s Creation that can   clearly be seen everywhere, including its own past, present and future.   With this new vision it gradually becomes more tranquil, placid,  joyous  and also humorous towards some of the difficulties it daily has  to cope  with.

Whenever something threatens to overwhelm us, it is good to know that we   are never alone, because God and the Angels, as well as our guides and   masters in the world of light, are constantly with us. Having  witnessed  them many times in the past, they do understand our human  problems only  too well. If we call upon them, they will show us how we  can become ever  more sincere and true in all our relationships, so that  we may walk our  pathway through life with tranquil hearts and minds  that are open to  the glories of their worlds that for the time being  have to remain  invisible to earthly eyes.
* * *
​


----------

